# 72h pour convaincre



## Dendrimere (10 Novembre 2006)

*72h pour convaincre...*​
La règle est simple : vous avez 72h pour montrer une photo que vous avez réalisée sur un sujet choisi. Ni gagnant, ni perdant, que des participants.

Une seule contrainte : répéter dans chaque post l'heure et la date du sujet afin de respecter ces 72h de délais. Une fois ces 72 écoulées, le sujet est clos, un nouveau thème est choisi  par la première personne qui poste après ces 72 heures...
(PS : penser à des sujets où tout le monde puisse participer... )

A vos appareils, le premier thème est : Le MUR

le 10/11/06 à 17h, Le MUR





*Rappel :



À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser une taille de 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...) et un poids de 150Ko. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons.

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
Retrouvez ici la liste des thèmes déjà abordés. Merci Iota ​


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

juste une question bateau: la photo doit-elle avoir &#233;t&#233; prise dans les 48h, ou peut-elle dater d'avant?

_bonne id&#233;e, sinon _


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> juste une question bateau: la photo doit-elle avoir &#233;t&#233; prise dans les 72h, ou peut-elle dater d'avant?
> 
> _bonne id&#233;e, sinon _




Elle peut etre argentique, scann&#233;e, num&#233;rique, dans vos tiroirs ou disques durs depuis 15 ans, peu importe... Donc peu importe quand elle a &#233;t&#233; prise. Apr&#232;s, vous pouvez aussi utiliser le temps imparti pour r&#233;aliser votre photo. Seul le th&#232;me photographique existe pendant 72h, c'est tout  , apr&#232;s on passe &#224; autre chose  
(Parce que, bon, me bouffer du mur pendant une semaine.....     )


----------



## Picouto (10 Novembre 2006)

En voila une bonne idée ... en plus le titre est génial :love: 


le 10/11/06 à 17h, Le MUR






@Dendrimere : en plus d'être daltonien, t'es dyslexique ? ​ ​


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/2006 &#224; 17H  Le MUR


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 17h, Le MUR


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Le 10 novembre 2006, &#224; 17 heures. LE MUR.


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2006)

Le 10/11/2006 &#224; 17:00 - Le Mur


----------



## philire (10 Novembre 2006)

Le 10/11/2006 à 17:00


----------



## Picouto (10 Novembre 2006)

A ce rythme, je vais être convaincu en beaucoup moins de 72h :love: 48h n'auraient pas été suffisants ?


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Novembre 2006)

Cher Picouto, 
Laissons le temps au temps....
Rien ne dit que tout est fig&#233; 
(mais tu peux dire que j'avais un peu beaucoup raison....)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le 10 novembre 2006, &#224; 17 heures. LE MUR.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/images/mur.jpg​


Je veux bien participer, mais pour moi, la timballe est d&#233;j&#224; remport&#233;e :love: 

Malgr&#233; tout, ma modeste contribution, le 10 novembre, &#224; 20h38. Le MUR :


----------



## Dory (10 Novembre 2006)

Le 10/11/06  Le Mur


----------



## EMqA (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 17 h, Le Mur


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 17 h, Le Mur


----------



## Mops Argo (10 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

Et la date ? Et l'heure ? Et le th&#232;me ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 22h22 Le Mur


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 23h08 Le Mur

La photo est bancale mais le mur l'était aussi 






Et pour ceux qui ont l'impression de parler devant des murs, parfois, de l'espoir


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Vous ne m'en voudrez pas de cette intervention ? :rateau:



Ben non, mais on est couillons comme la lune   
Je me disais bien que mettre l'heure, à part pour faire joli, ça servait pas trop, mais comme on est sur MacGé, on voit tellement de trucs bizarres.


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2006)

J&#8216;avais une image qui me plaisait bien prise aux premi&#232;res lumi&#232;res d&#8217;automne&#8230; je ne savais pas comment la partager&#8230; merci.

le 10/11/06 &#224; 17h, Le MUR





_les couleurs ont souffert de la compression _


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2006)

Un fil qui pourrait me convaincre de scanner les (très) rares photos argentiques potables que j'ai.

Voici une photo récente, prise en Espagne cet été, dans une petite ville gentille de la côte entre Valence et Alicante.


----------



## vincent absous (11 Novembre 2006)

Le 11.11.06 &#224; 09h50


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2006)

10/11/06 17h, Le Mur

attention, subtilit&#233;!



​
J'aime beaucoup ce fil, mais je ne sais pas faire des photos, alors pas de moqueries sur le flash hein...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Sympa cette discussion  Ma petite contribution:




​


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2006)

*le mur*
10/11/06, 17 h


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2006)

10.11.2006 17 heures | Le mur


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2006)

10/11/2006 17:00 - Le Mur


----------



## Craquounette (11 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/2006 17:00 - Le Mur​*


----------



## Picouto (11 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 &#224; 17h, Le MUR




​


----------



## DomBon (11 Novembre 2006)

10/11/06 17h, Le Mur​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

Le 10 novembre 2006, à 17 heures. LE MUR.


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2006)

Le 10/11/06 à 17h, Le MUR


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

Oups, j'avais point vu que l'image devait être réalisée dans les 72 heures ! :rose:
Alem, tu peux effacer le post ci-dessus, please ?

Alors :

*Le mur. 11/11/2006 - 11:20.





*​


----------



## nato kino (11 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oups, j'avais point vu que l'image devait être réalisée dans les 72 heures ! :rose:
> Alem, tu peux effacer le post ci-dessus, please ?





Dendrimere a dit:


> Elle peut etre argentique, scannée, numérique, dans vos tiroirs ou disques durs depuis 15 ans, peu importe... *Donc peu importe quand elle a été prise.* Après, vous pouvez aussi utiliser le temps imparti pour réaliser votre photo. Seul le thème photographique existe pendant 72h, c'est tout  , après on passe à autre chose
> (Parce que, bon, me bouffer du mur pendant une semaine.....     )




CQFD SPQR.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> CQFD SPQR.



Autant pour moi. Il se trouve que nous avions parlé avec Dendrimède d'un fil de ce genre lors du délire sur les chaussures qui a eu lieu sur le sujet "vos plus belles photos", à savoir : "_Dans un temps donné_, *réaliser* une image d'un sujet accessible à tous".

J'ai lu en diagonale les posts de la première page, observant surtout les images.

Donc, méa Culpa. Mais je ne doutais pas en cas d'erreur qu'un membre lambda allait me reprendre de façon fort sympathique.


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Autant pour moi. Il se trouve que nous avions parl&#233; avec Dendrim&#232;de d'un fil de ce genre lors du d&#233;lire sur les chaussures qui a eu lieu sur le sujet "vos plus belles photos", &#224; savoir : "_Dans un temps donn&#233;_, *r&#233;aliser* une image d'un sujet accessible &#224; tous".
> 
> J'ai lu en diagonale les posts de la premi&#232;re page, observant surtout les images.
> 
> Donc, m&#233;a Culpa. Mais je ne doutais pas en cas d'erreur qu'un membre lambda allait me reprendre de fa&#231;on fort sympathique.



Dendrim&#232;de...... 

En effet, nous en avions parl&#233;... La tache est plus ardue si l'image doit etre r&#233;alis&#233;e dans un temps donn&#233;... Laissons les choses &#233;volu&#233;es comme ca dans un premier temps, puis nous verrons bien apr&#232;s


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)

11/11/06 - 20h20 - Le Mur


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2006)




----------



## vincent absous (12 Novembre 2006)

Le 12.11.06 &#224; 11H le mur


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2006)

10/11/06 17h, Le Mur


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2006)

Le 12/11/2006 à 16:36 - Le Mur


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2006)

12/11/06 18:45


----------



## Dory (12 Novembre 2006)

*Le 12/11/06 &#224; 19h Le Mur*





D&#233;sol&#233;e pour la qualit&#233; ...


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/2006, 17h, Le Mur*





​


----------



## lumai (12 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/2006, 17h, Le Mur*





​


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Novembre 2006)

Le mur
12/11/06
19H29


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/2006, 17h, Le Mur

*et hop vont pas droit dans l'mur eux 
Voir la pièce jointe 12553


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Novembre 2006)

le 10/11/06 à 17h, Le MUR




​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/06 à 17H, le mur*​
Voir la pièce jointe 12554






juste pour dire que bien entendu j'ai lu les 3 pages de ce fil mais j'ai été troublée par l'intervention d'Elisnice à ce sujet


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

*10/11/2006, 17h, Le MUR
*




​


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

Ca se passe comment maintenant Mr Dendrimere ?


----------



## MamaCass (13 Novembre 2006)

Salut Picouto,

Je pense que c'est toi qui doit choisir le prochain th&#232;me, non ?
Attendons la r&#233;ponse de Dendrim&#232;re avant de lancer le th&#232;me 
En tous cas, ce sujet me plait bien


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca se passe comment maintenant Mr Dendrimere ?





C'est toi qui proposes un nouveau thème, non ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> Ca se passe comment maintenant Mr Dendrimere ?



Tu t'y colles



> Une fois ces 72 écoulées, le sujet est clos, un nouveau thème est choisi par la première personne qui poste après ces 72 heures...


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> *72h pour convaincre...*​
> Une fois ces 72 &#233;coul&#233;es, le sujet est clos, un nouveau th&#232;me est choisi  par la premi&#232;re personne qui poste apr&#232;s ces 72 heures...
> (PS : penser &#224; des sujets o&#249; tout le monde puisse participer... )





Picouto a dit:


> Ca se passe comment maintenant Mr Dendrimere ?



 &#224; toi de jouer je crois 

&#233;dition : je le crois pas : on est cinq &#224; avoir r&#233;pondu en m&#234;me temps :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

ok, le prochain th&#232;me sera donc TRANSPARENCE... singulier / pluriel

* le 16/11/2006 &#224; 17h30 - TRANSPARENCE(S)*​ 



​

Et bravo &#224; tous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16 novembre 2006, &#224; 17 h 30. TRANSPARENCE(S).


----------



## vincent absous (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30


----------



## vincent absous (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30


----------



## vincent absous (13 Novembre 2006)

Le Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30



(&#231;a devient une drogue ce jeu. Demain, j'arr&#234;te).


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Novembre 2006)

Picouto, tu vois, tu comprends tres bien tout seul    

Peut-&#234;tre pour plus de facilit&#233; de lecture, il serait mieux de mettre la date et l'heure marquant la fin du sujet, &#224; savoir le 16/11/06 &#224; 17h30


*Transparence, le 16/11/06 &#224; 17h30*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Transparence - Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30




(une drogue oui mais ludique)


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

Je sais, je suis con, mais quelqu'un(e) peut-il m'expliquer l'inter&#234;t de mettre la date et l'heure du post alors que c'est not&#233; &#224; gauche, au dessus de l'avatar, par d&#233;faut ?! :mouais:

Dites moi, Mister dendrim&#232;De, vous n'auriez pas un probl&#232;me avec les dates depuis quelques jours ?! 

*Transparence, le 16/11/06 &#224; 17h30*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je sais, je suis con, mais quelqu'un(e) peut-il m'expliquer l'inter&#234;t de mettre la date et l'heure du post alors que c'est not&#233; &#224; gauche, au dessus de l'avatar, par d&#233;faut ?! :mouais:


Il ne s'agit pas de la date du post, mais de la date de d&#233;but (ou de fin, comme propos&#233; par Dendrim&#232;re) du th&#232;me. Comme &#231;a, m&#234;me dans trois pages, on sait quand &#231;a commence/finit. Donc, c'est *toujours* la m&#234;me date, quel que soit le moment du post.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je sais, je suis con, mais quelqu'un(e) peut-il m'expliquer l'interêt de mettre la date et l'heure du post alors que c'est noté à gauche, au dessus de l'avatar, par défaut ?! :mouais:



J'sais pas j'ai fait comme on m'a dit, mais c'est peut être pour plus de lisibilité le regard reste sur la colonne de photo .... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *Transparence, le 16/11/06 à 17h30*



Après le cinéma d'anticipation, la photo d'anticipation. Si aujourd'hui c'est déjà demain, alors hier c'est forcément après demain


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> c'est *toujours* la même date, quel que soit le moment du post.



C'est pas flagrant pour tout le monde alors !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Après le cinéma d'anticipation, la photo d'anticipation. Si aujourd'hui c'est déjà demain, alors hier c'est forcément après demain


Bon, une dernière fois pour tout le monde (après retour aux photos, S.V.P.) : la date indiquée n'est pas celle du post, *mais celle de la clôture du thème.*
Le thème en cours, « Transparence(s) », prendra fin le 16 novembre à 17 h 30. D'ici-là, *tous les posts devront mentionner cette date et celle-là seulement.* 


Amok a dit:


> C'est pas flagrant pour tout le monde alors !


C'est pourquoi ta remarque était bienvenue : une petite mise au point s'imposait.


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'sais pas j'ai fait comme on m'a dit, mais c'est peut être pour plus de lisibilité le regard reste sur la colonne de photo .... :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2006)

Voilà ! c'est corrigé !  en même temps, je suis encore assez jeune alors je cromprends assez vite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


>



T'as pas mis la date  

Sur ce Doc a raison c'est un fil à photo et les interventions sont dérangeantes et voilà !


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16 novembre 2006, à 17 h 30. TRANSPARENCE(S)





PS: Bonne idée Dendrimere ce fil


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence


----------



## Mops Argo (13 Novembre 2006)

* le 16/11/2006 à 17h30 - TRANSPARENCE(S)*


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2006)

16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

*Le 16/11/2006 à 17H30 - Transparence*​
Voir la pièce jointe 12557


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

13/11/2006 20:20:20 Transparence ( je vais faire le boulet j'ai lu la r&#232;gle et je ne saisi pas la date que vous indiquez )

:rateau: *16/11/06 &#224; 17h30* merci Doc (page pr&#233;c&#233;dente ) noter que j'avais mis l'heure de l'appareil car le temps export/r&#233;duction 






pour Aur&#233;lie c'est une prise d'une lumi&#232;re &#224; travers un Vase Murano


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

_Le 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence_​


----------



## tatouille (13 Novembre 2006)

*16/11/06 &#224; 17h30 ( bon je suis en retard je file ) 





*


----------



## al02 (13 Novembre 2006)

*Le 16/11/2006 à 17H30 - Transparence​*


----------



## r0m1 (13 Novembre 2006)

*Le 16/11/2006 &#224; 17h30 - Transparence...*





                                                                                                                                       ...r&#233;ciproque


----------



## LeProf (13 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 à 17h30 - Transparence...





​


----------



## donatello (13 Novembre 2006)

*le 16/11/2006 17:30 - Transparence​*


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2006)

*le 16/11/2006 17:30 - Transparence





*​


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2006)

*le 16/11/2006 17:30 - Transparence






*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Novembre 2006)

*le 16/11/2006 17:30 - Transparence





*​


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2006)

ce sujet n'&#233;chappe pas aux r&#232;gles de base de Portfolio : 600 pixels maxi. Caro, &#231;a fait deux fois, &#233;l&#232;ne aussi et macmarco une fois !


----------



## vincent absous (14 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30


----------



## vincent absous (14 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 - 17h30


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2006)

Transparence(s)
le 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 &#224; 17:30 - Transparence(s)



​


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 &#224; 17:30 - Transparence(s)


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

Joli !​


----------



## thant (14 Novembre 2006)

Les tas de mégots de cigarettes écrasée sur les rails à l'entrée des trains :sleep:


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

N'est-elle pas hors-sujet, celle-ci ? Il s'agit davantage de r&#233;flexion que de transparence, non ? Cela dit, j'aime bien.


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> N'est-elle pas hors-sujet, celle-ci ? Il s'agit davantage de r&#233;flexion que de transparence, non ? Cela dit, j'aime bien.







Il y a des reflets, certes, mais il me semble bien que l'eau est transparente et que le fond de la fontaine appara&#238;t.  


[Edith]
J'ai un doute, je ne vois pas de photo dans le post de thant, y en aurait-il une et ta remarque s'adresserait-elle &#224; lui ? 


PS : merci NED et les autres(cdb)! 
[/Edith]


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence(s)


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2006)

thant a dit:


> Les tas de m&#233;gots de cigarettes &#233;cras&#233;e sur les rails &#224; l'entr&#233;e des trains :sleep:





Une traduction ?



Tr&#232;s belle(s) transparence(s) Tibo !


----------



## donatello (14 Novembre 2006)

*16/11/2006 - 17:30 - Transparence(s)*


----------



## nato kino (15 Novembre 2006)

Transparence(s)
le 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30


----------



## r0m1 (15 Novembre 2006)

*Transparence(s) 
Le 16 novembre 2006 à 17h30
*


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2006)

Le 16/11/2006 à 17:30 - Transparence(s)


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Transparence(s)
> le 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30
> 
> une jolie photo qui me fait penser à​


Transparence(s)
 le 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30










(eh oui, ce sont aussi des photos... )​


----------



## kanako (15 Novembre 2006)

Transparence(s)
le 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30





AP, reflet transparent​


----------



## philire (16 Novembre 2006)

... 16 novembre 2006, à 17h30


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

Yé pas trop tard pour poster ? dans ces cas la je posterai 2 ou 3 photos cet après-midi ...

Par contre on avait le droit de retoucher les photos ? c'est moins marrant d'un seul coup


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2006)

_


Ax6 a dit:



			Par contre on avait le droit de retoucher les photos ? c'est moins marrant d'un seul coup 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu as d&#233;j&#224; vu des photos non retouch&#233;es ?  moi jamais... (ne serait-ce que le traitement de l'appareil celui de la machine au laboratoire, etc...) 

et les miennes ne sont pas retouch&#233;es (d'ailleurs, j'en ai post&#233; une autre), *elles sont repeintes*... 



_


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4054109 a dit:
			
		

> et les miennes ne sont pas retouch&#233;es (d'ailleurs, j'en ai post&#233; une autre), *elles sont repeintes*...
> [/COLOR]



Ah... J'ai cru un instant que tu avais ouvert un institut de soins corporel ?! :rateau: :love: 


_Par contre elles sont justes un poil &#224; cot&#233; du sujet non ? 
J'aime bien en tous cas. _


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4054109 a dit:
			
		

> _tu as déjà vu des photos non retouchées ?  moi jamais... (ne serait-ce que le traitement de l'appareil celui de la machine au laboratoire, etc...) _
> 
> _et les miennes ne sont pas retouchées (d'ailleurs, j'en ai posté une autre), *elles sont repeintes*... _


 
Mum, je me suis mal exprimé, quand je parlais de retouche, c'est le fait de rajouter des éléments, genres des lettres etc ... L'âme de la photo en est alors corrompue si je puis dire  .

Enfin, après pour ce qui est de la mettre en niveau de gris (sépia ou autres filtres doux) par exemple, là c'est autre chose, c'est juste l'altération physique qui booste la représentation 

Enfin ... qui suis-je pour donner des mots à un concept


----------



## philire (16 Novembre 2006)

... 16 11 2006 à 17h30, transparence(s)


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> ... 16 11 2006 &#224; 17h30, transparence(s)
> 
> 
> ​






Jolie participation qui te donne l'occasion de nous proposer le nouveau th&#232;me, Philire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Jolie participation qui te donne l'occasion de nous proposer le nouveau th&#232;me, Philire.


D'apr&#232;s la r&#232;gle (particuli&#232;rement foutraque) de Dendrim&#232;re, c'est &#224; celui qui intervient en premier apr&#232;s &#233;ch&#233;ance du d&#233;lai qu'il revient de proposer un th&#232;me.
C'est donc &#224; toi de proposer un nouveau sujet.


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Une fois ces 72 écoulées, le sujet est clos, un nouveau thème est choisi  par la première personne qui poste après ces 72 heures...
> (PS : penser à des sujets où tout le monde puisse participer... )



Raaaah décidement...  

T'es bon pour t'y coller macmarco, _ou quelqu'un d'autre car finalement ça n'a pas d'importance._


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s la r&#232;gle (particuli&#232;rement foutraque) de Dendrim&#232;re, c'est &#224; celui qui intervient en premier apr&#232;s &#233;ch&#233;ance du d&#233;lai qu'il revient de proposer un th&#232;me.
> C'est donc &#224; toi de proposer un nouveau sujet.




J'avais compris celui qui poste une photo en dernier. :rateau: 

Je viens de v&#233;rifier, tu as raison !  

Je reviens tout &#224; l'heure avec un nouveau th&#232;me, je suis un peu pris de court, l&#224; ! 


[Edith]

Oh ben tiens, j'en ai un !  

Allez,

Nouveau th&#232;me :

*Chemin de fer - Jusqu'au 19/11/2006 &#224; 18:30*



[/Edith]


----------



## vincent absous (16 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30


----------



## Picouto (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30*




​


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer*


----------



## Craquounette (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer*


----------



## MamaCass (16 Novembre 2006)

Est ce que la photo doit etre r&#233;elle ? 
Je veux dire par l&#224; que par exemple "chemin de fer" ca doit &#234;tre de vrais chemins de fer ou ca peut &#234;tre "l'id&#233;e" du chemin de fer ?

J'ose pas poster l&#224;...


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Est ce que la photo doit etre réelle ?
> Je veux dire par là que par exemple "chemin de fer" ca doit être de vrais chemins de fer ou ca peut être "l'idée" du chemin de fer ?
> 
> J'ose pas poster là...




Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par l'idée du chemin de fer. 
Pour moi, chemin de fer englobe : trains, rails, ponts, gares...

Poste quand même, on verra bien.


----------



## MamaCass (16 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben j'y vais alors

*Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer*


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19.11.2006 &#224; 18:30 - Chemin de fer*








_Bolivie, 2003._​


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas tout jeune... ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> *Chemin de fer - Jusqu'au 19/11/2006 à 18:30*





chemln  de fer :mouais: :mouais: .........
ben , demain je vais voir si je trouve sous mes pneus  une route de fer ......
pour le moment là je ne crois pas d'avoir cela mais.....est que toi tu as des dauphins en mer  comme moi ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


en tout cas bravo a tous ......vraiment


----------



## al02 (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer *


----------



## donatello (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer​*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer​*
Voir la pièce jointe 12578


désolée pour la qualité, photo prise avec mon tél


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 18h30. La locomotive attend l'heure


----------



## LeProf (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## vincent absous (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30


----------



## r0m1 (17 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer​*


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Novembre 2006)

*Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer​*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

*19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer*


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 19/11/2006 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer




​


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2006)

19/11/06 - 18h30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2006)

Chemin de fer
le 19 novembre 2006 - 18h30


----------



## vincent absous (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 - 18h30


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/06 - 18h30 -  Chemin de fer














U Samariterstr., Berlin​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2006)

*le 19/11/06, 18 H 30 - Chemin de fer*





PS : spermodo mela doit encore roupiller...


----------



## macmarco (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2006)

*le 19/11/06 &#224; 18 H 30 - Chemin de fer*







@Elisnice : tu as l'oeil !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19 novembre 2006, 6:30 pm
Chemin de fer


----------



## CataTon (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19 novembre 2006, 6:30 pm
Chemin de fer


----------



## CataTon (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19 novembre 2006, 6:30 pm
Chemin de fer


----------



## CataTon (18 Novembre 2006)

Le 19 novembre 2006, 6:30 pm
Chemin de fer





















​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2006)

Cataton tu floodes  
(Pour une fois que c'est pas moi... ) Note que...

Chemin de fer, le 19 novembre 18h30


----------



## CataTon (18 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Cataton tu floodes
> (Pour une fois que c'est pas moi... ) Note que...
> 
> Chemin de fer, le 19 novembre 18h30
> ​



non non, je faisais un train


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Novembre 2006)

Chemin de fer, 19 novembre, 18h30

Notre c&#233;l&#232;bre ficelle lausannoise, R.I.P.


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Novembre 2006)

*le 19/11/06, 18 H 30 - Chemin de Fer*


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Novembre 2006)

Doublon, sorry.


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer

Celui de Laure 3 ans






Celui de Fred, 11 ans


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)

Le 19/11/2006 à 18:30 - Chemin de fer


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2006)

Chemin de Fer- jusqu'au 19/11/2006 18h30


----------



## philire (19 Novembre 2006)

...19/11/2006 à 18:30





(traverses de) Chemin de fer


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2006)

Alors pas de nouveau sujet?


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Alors pas de nouveau sujet?






A toi de proposer !


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2006)

:rateau: j'ai jusqu'a quand pour en trouver un? 

J'en ai bien un en t&#234;te&#8230; 'Marionnettes' (j'ai pens&#233; a ca en regardant ma marionnette de Prague&#8230; qui elle, n'est pas - encore - en photo :rateau

Ca convient? (je sais pas si c'est trop tordu&#8230; ?? )


----------



## r0m1 (19 Novembre 2006)

Va pour marionnette alors.... pas facile facile, mais d'un autre côté, où serait le jeu


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2006)

Yeah! , je m'en fais faire cette photo le Thème est donc Marionnette, jusqu'au 22 Novembre 21h (un peu d'avance)


----------



## r0m1 (19 Novembre 2006)

Bon , je me lance avec une photo prise cet &#233;t&#233; lors d'une repr&#233;sentation de th&#233;&#226;tre d'un pote  

Donc...


*Le 22 Novembre 2006 &#224; 21h00 - Marionnette​*


----------



## samoussa (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

J'ai une petite proposition. Je me demandais s'il ne serait pas plus int&#233;ressant que chaque participant ne poste qu'une seule photo par th&#232;me... &#199;a force &#224; la concision et comme &#231;a on ne mettra que sa meilleure photo, pas tout l'album ?

Non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 22 Novembre 2006 &#224; 21h00 - Marionnette



​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4058711 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite proposition. Je me demandais s'il ne serait pas plus int&#233;ressant que chaque participant ne poste qu'une seule photo par th&#232;me... &#199;a force &#224; la concision et comme &#231;a on ne mettra que sa meilleure photo, pas tout l'album ?
> 
> Non ?


On peut voter comme au ch&#226;teau? 

Non? Tant pis. 

Pour.


----------



## r0m1 (19 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4058711 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite proposition. Je me demandais s'il ne serait pas plus intéressant que chaque participant ne poste qu'une seule photo par thème... Ça force à la concision et comme ça on ne mettra que sa meilleure photo, pas tout l'album ?
> 
> Non ?



ouais, je suis plutot pour


----------



## alèm (19 Novembre 2006)

_c'est approuv&#233; direct donc. _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

*Le 22 Novembre 2006 à 21h00 - Marionnette*​


----------



## Picouto (20 Novembre 2006)

*jusqu'au 22/11/2006 à 21h00 - Marionnette*





​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4058733 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est approuvé direct donc. _


 
Ah ouais ?????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Alice?


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2006)

Le 22 Novembre 2006 &#224; 21h00 - Marionnette


​
Pas tres nette&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

*Marionnette - 22/11/2006 - 21h00​*


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (20 Novembre 2006)

_oh ch'lafleur !!   
_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Marionnette, 22 novembre 2006, 21h​
Pour faire une marionnette, il faut:

1) Deux mains: une pour la marionnette et une pour prendre la photo
2) Une paire de gants
3) Une paire de claques
4) Un peu de dextérité

Et voilà...


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2006)

c'est du beau boulot


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> c'est du beau boulot



Surtout les claques, une étape essentielle à la fabrication  ...


----------



## flotow (21 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Surtout les claques, une étape essentielle à la fabrication  ...



Et c'est pour??   
Sinon , vraiment chouette comme quoi ce theme a de la ressource cachée  :love:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> comme quoi ce theme a de la ressource cachée  :love:



Apparement ca a aussi mis panne seche difficile de faire mieux que cette marionnette verte en chaussette (personne ne sait reproduire les claques  )


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Apparement&#8230; ca a aussi mis panne seche&#8230; difficile de faire mieux que cette marionnette verte&#8230; en chaussette&#8230; (personne ne sait reproduire les claques  )



Elle te reprendra s&#251;rement, mais bon, comme je passe par l&#224;, et pour rectifier, c'est un gant et non une chaussette...


Allez, je me lance... Je l'ai retrouv&#233;e au fond de l'armoire... 

Marionnette, 22 novembre, 21h.


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

*Marionnette jusqu'au 22 novembre 2006 à 21h





*


----------



## philire (22 Novembre 2006)

edit. J'en aurais bien mis une deuxième...
Comme c'est interdit maintenant, je mets la première en lien...    










.... 22 novembre, 21h


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Je m'y colle pas une deuxieme fois (ou comment faire un  ) 
philire si tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Novembre 2006)

Si on pouvait s'en tenir à ce qui a été dit....
Ne forcer personne et c'est le premier qui poste avec un thème et une photo après le temps imparti, c'es tout !


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si on pouvait s'en tenir à ce qui a été dit....
> Ne forcer personne et c'est le premier qui poste avec un thème et une photo après le temps imparti, c'es tout !



Ah ouais? tu veux jouer a ca? :rateau:  
et si je propose comme sujet 'phautes' (comprendre 'fautes') tu joues?? 
Par ce que des sujets tordus 
(sinon, j'ai un post edité par un modo mais je vois pas pourquoi, ni ce qui a été modifié :mouais: ) 
Bon, si on joue a 'phautes', c'est jusqu'au 25 Novembre, 21h30


----------



## philire (22 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> (...) le premier qui poste avec un thème *et une photo* après le temps imparti, c'es tout !



Désolé Tucpasquic, mais il te manque la photo pour lancer le jeu , je propose en conséquence *Tunnel* comme prochain thème  





​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; Tucpasquic, mais il te manque la photo pour lancer le jeu , je propose en cons&#233;quence *Tunnel* comme prochain th&#232;me



tunnel ..........bah , je pense pas avoir des tunnels .......a part vous photographier celui dans lequel  j'ai defonc&#233;e mon grand voyageur ......le loup , je parie, il ne c'est pas encore remis de cet episode        

je vais chercher et editer pour poster un truc ......si je trouve:rose:  




.....voil&#224; l'edit , me rappelais meme plus de ces photos prise pendant l'ennui du voyage  rentrant de vacances :sleep: :sleep: 


*tunnel* (un parmis d'autres sur les routes de suisse)


----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

*25 novembre 2006 - Tunnel​*


​
En plus, double post en un seul  en cliquant sur l'image j'en ai fait une pour tucpasquic sur les fautes


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2006)

_p'tin rom1, tu viens de me rappeler une des photos qui m'avait fait craquer chez une ex-compagne et une autre dont je garde plein de souvenirs de mon ex... p'tite larme l&#224;... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

*25/11/2006 22H00 - tunnel​*
Voir la pièce jointe 12637


h&#233;h&#233; vi vi c'est un crapaud qu'&#224; fum&#233; des m&#233;gots


----------



## doudou83 (22 Novembre 2006)

*                             Tunnel  25 novembre 2006 &#224; 21h30






*


----------



## r0m1 (22 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4062887 a dit:
			
		

> _p'tin rom1, tu viens de me rappeler une des photos qui m'avait fait craquer chez une ex-compagne et une autre dont je garde plein de souvenirs de mon ex... p'tite larme l&#224;...
> _



C'est une de mes toutes premi&#232;res photos, &#233;paul&#233; par mon fr&#232;re lors d'une de nos ballades &#224; Paris l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re  C'est peut &#234;tre son c&#244;t&#233; classique qui t'as fait remonter tout ces souvenirs, car tout ceux qui ont un appareil photo sur eux au centre Pompidou se sont essay&#233;s &#224; prendre cette photo  

Content que cette photo t'ai plu:rose:  (enfin c'est ce que j'en d&#233;duis si elle te parle   )


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Novembre 2006)

*Tunnel  25 novembre 2006 à 21h30




*​


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Désolé Tucpasquic, mais il te manque la photo pour lancer le jeu , je propose en conséquence *Tunnel* comme prochain thème



C'etait fait expres :rateau:


----------



## vincent absous (23 Novembre 2006)

*Tunnel  25 novembre 2006 à 21h30




*​


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Vincent Absous a dit:
			
		

> *Tunnel  25 novembre 2006 &#224; 21h30*



H&#233;, Vincent ! Pour toi quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre un tunnel et un couloir ?!


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Les portes


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2006)

En m&#234;me temps moi je suis d'accord avec Vincent, y'a aussi des portes, de secours certes, dans les tunnels   

Donc couloir ou tunnel c'est du pareil ou m&#234;me


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Bah, tant que vous voyez une grande lumière blanche au bout, ça me va.


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_ce sujet est int&#233;ressant &#224; la base, ce serait bien de le respecter et d'entrer avec des chaussons (les charentaises accept&#233;es pour Doc)... poster des photos serait un bien.

merci d'avance. 
_


----------



## vincent absous (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hé, Vincent ! Pour toi quelle est la différence entre un tunnel et un couloir ?!



Ohlala. Pour moi ce couloir d'un immeuble HLM minable est un tunnel. Tout dépend vers quel côté on le regarde : la lumière ici ou l'autre côté, vers l'obscurité totale. Une métaphore, je vous dis Mais bon, vous êtes insensible à mon regard artiste. C'est tout. Pffff


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4063233 a dit:
			
		

> _ poster des photos serait un bien.
> 
> merci d'avance.
> _



Tiens, mon doudou : un classique ! 








Vincent Absous a dit:


> Ohlala. Pour moi ce couloir d'un immeuble HLM minable est un tunnel. Tout dépend vers quel côté on le regarde : la lumière ici ou l'autre côté, vers l'obscurité totale. Une métaphore, je vous dis Mais bon, vous êtes insensible à mon regard artiste. C'est tout. Pffff



D'un autre côté, si tu n'expliques pas ton uvre... !  :love: ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 25 novembre 2006 &#224; 21h30 - Tunnel


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 25 novembre 2006 &#224; 21h30 - Tunnel


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

25.11 - 21h30


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2006)

Tunnel
le 25 novembre 2006 - 21h30


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah, tant que vous voyez une grande lumière blanche au bout, ça me va.



C'est bien parce que c'est toi hein...


----------



## esope (23 Novembre 2006)

*Tunnel
le 25 novembre 2006 - 21h30*


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2006)

_Tunnel
le 25 novembre 2006 - 21h30_







​ 


:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

*Tunnel - 25/11/2006 - 21h30*


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Novembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2006)

r&#226;aaaaaa :love:


----------



## NED (25 Novembre 2006)

Tunnel 25/11/2006 - 21h30


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Tunnel 25/11/2006 - 21h30
> 
> ​







T'as encore joué avec ton sabre laser ! :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

Le 25/11/2006 à 21:30 - Tunnel


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> T'as encore joué avec ton sabre laser ! :mouais:



Non, c'est un Nano de la pub qui c'est fait la malle  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

Allez, on va donner un nouveau thème, mais comme on passe bientôt au 26, on va dire 8h comme horaire de fin pour ne pas s'emmêler dans la date.

Donc,


Le 29/11/2006 à 8:00 - Arbre(s)


----------



## philire (26 Novembre 2006)

... 29 novembre à 8h - Arbre(s)


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Novembre 2006)

*29 novembre à 8h - Arbre(s)*


----------



## Sloughi (26 Novembre 2006)

*29 novembre à 8h arbre(s)*


----------



## kanako (26 Novembre 2006)

jusqu'au 29 novembre à 8h : Arbre(s)


----------



## vincent absous (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre, 29 novembre 2006 à 8h




*​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Le 29/11/2006 à 8:00 - Arbre(s)


----------



## donatello (26 Novembre 2006)

*arbre(s), 29/11/2006 - 8:00​*


----------



## CataTon (26 Novembre 2006)

*arbre(s), 29/11/2006 - 8:00​*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Le 29 novembre 2006, à 8 heures. ARBRE(S).


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2006)

29 novembre à 8 heures.


----------



## doudou83 (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s)  29 novembre 2006 à 8h





*


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_*Arbre(s)  29 novembre 2006 à 8h*_


_




_​


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Novembre 2006)

_*Arbre(s) 29 novembre 2006 &#224; 8h...*_


----------



## EMqA (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s) 29 novembre 2006 à 8h​*


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s)  29 novembre 2006 à 8h*


_







__ un APN pour Nël ?!.... 


_​


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2006)

Le sépia n'est pas volontaire... Elle a juste vieilli 




​


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2006)

*Le 29 novembre 2006, à 8 heures. ARBRE(S).*


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (26 Novembre 2006)

_*Arbre(s) 29 novembre 2006 à 8h...*_





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 29 novembre 2006 à 8h - Arbre(s)


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre, 29 novembre 2006 &#224; 8h*





​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

(je ne suis pas encore au point pour poster plus grand)


Les Arbres, le 29.11.06, 8h00






C'est un minuscule jardin, une anarchie des recoins.
S'il détient la moindre valeur, c'est une boutade de dieux moqueurs.
Pourtant un magnolia énorme trône en son milieu,
Et assure la noble tâche de rendre quelques hommes heureux.​


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## MamaCass (26 Novembre 2006)

:rose: pardon


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2006)

UNE photo, MamaCass ! Fais un choix !


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2006)

Arbre(s)
le 29 novembre 2006 - 8h


----------



## alan.a (26 Novembre 2006)

Arbre, 29 novembre 2006 &#224; 8h


----------



## LeProf (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre, 29 novembre 2006 à 8h





​*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

... alors je poste une bêtise...

*Arbre - 29/11 2006 - 8h*




L'est un peu floue, m'enfin...


----------



## Nephou (26 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2006)

Arbre - 29/11 2006 - 8h


Kruger Parc - Afrique du Sud, Fevrier 2006




​
Encore un lapin   meme dans un arbre ou va t'on


----------



## samoussa (26 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre - 29/11 2006 - 8h*


----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2006)

arbre(s) - 29/11/06 - 8h


----------



## iteeth (26 Novembre 2006)

arbre - 29/11/2006 - 8h


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

*29/11/2006 - 8H00*​
Voir la pièce jointe 12695


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

J'étai persuadé de l'avoir postée hier. :rose: :mouais: .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s) - 29/11/2006 - 8H00​*


----------



## r0m1 (28 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s) - 29/11/06 - 8h00​*


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2006)

*Arbre(s) - 29/11/06 - 8h00​*


----------



## esope (29 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

joli le jaune du plamier


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> joli le jaune du plamier



À toi de donner un sujet


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

je constate qu'un d'entre vous n'a toujours pas compris le principe dse Portfolio ni du sujet... 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> &#192; toi de donner un sujet



justement, c'est lui...


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Si on pouvait s'en tenir &#224; ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit....
> Ne forcer personne et c'est le premier qui poste avec un th&#232;me et une photo apr&#232;s le temps imparti, c'es tout !



&#192; chacun donc de se prendre en main.  


Bateau 
le 2 d&#233;cembre 2006 &#224; 8 heure


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2006)

_c'est pourtant simple. Merci Nico ! _


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Novembre 2006)

Batô - 2 décembre 2006 - 8h






J'aime bien la différence de "température"(je sais pas comment on appelle ça) selon si on regarde la photo depuis en bas ou en haut. Vous voyez ce que je veux dire?​


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2006)

Bateau, 2 décembre 2006 / 8h00​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

*bateau - 2 décembre 2006 - 8H00*​
réserve Cousteau-Guadeloupe

Voir la pièce jointe 12724


----------



## samoussa (29 Novembre 2006)

*bateau-2 decembre 2006-08h00​*


----------



## wip (29 Novembre 2006)

*bateau-2 decembre 2006-08h00*​ 
*

*​


----------



## ange_63 (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Amok (29 Novembre 2006)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 2 decembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2006)

*Jusqu'au 2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Novembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 2 decembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau


----------



## vincent absous (29 Novembre 2006)

*Jusqu'au 2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*




​


----------



## al02 (29 Novembre 2006)

*Jusqu'au 2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau​*


----------



## doudou83 (29 Novembre 2006)

*Bateau - 2 décembre 2006 -8h00





*


----------



## Picouto (29 Novembre 2006)

*Jusqu'au 2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*





​


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Bateau - 2 d&#233;cembre 2006 -8h00
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/medium/bateau1.jpg
> *




C'est le canot de Goury, &#224; la pointe du Cap de La Hague non ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2006)

*2 d&#233;cembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est le canot de Goury, &#224; la pointe du Cap de La Hague non ?



Comme celui l&#224; , c'est un canot tout temps, il y a le m&#234;me &#224; Hy&#232;res et &#224; Saint Tropez   donc sans l'indicatif (sns078) pas facile de savoir de quelle station il d&#233;pend bien que celui ci a l'air "au repos"


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Comme celui l&#224; , c'est un canot tout temps, il y a le m&#234;me &#224; Hy&#232;res et &#224; Saint Tropez   donc sans l'indicatif (sns078) pas facile de savoir de quelle station il d&#233;pend bien que celui ci a l'air "au repos"



Tous ne sont pas abrit&#233;s dans un hangar avec un toit hexagonale, celui de Goury en tous cas oui. 
Il est fix&#233; sur un axe qui peut pivoter pour l'orienter vers l'une des deux sorties de son hangar suivant la m&#233;t&#233;o et la mar&#233;e, c'est assez singulier pour &#234;tre remarqu&#233;.


----------



## r0m1 (29 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> Tous ne sont pas abrités dans un hangar avec un toit hexagonale, celui de Goury en tous cas oui.
> Il est fixé sur un axe qui peut pivoter pour l'orienter vers l'une des deux sorties de son hangar suivant la météo et la marée, c'est assez singulier pour être remarqué.



Effectivement je ne connaissais pas cette astuce, elle valait le coup d'être soulignée  

Bon je fais du recyclage, je crois que je l'avais déjà postée celle là, mais elle me plaît beaucoup, et elle est pile poil dans le sujet (d'un autre coté il vaut mieux sinon quel intérêt ) 

*2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau​*


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

*bateau - 2 décembre 2006 - 8H00*



​


Merci à vous qui m'avez dit aimer cette photo  si vous le voulez, je peux vous mettre à dispo l'originale. Les couleurs ont beaucoup souffert de la compression...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Une barque c'est une sorte de bateau?


Bateau, 2 décembre 2006, 8h00


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Bateau, 2 d&#233;cembre 2006, 8h00




​
Denneville, Normandie, 15 Aout 2005&#8230; le deuxieme bateau en partant du fond est le 470&#8230; sujet de la photo  (je tenais a le preciser )


----------



## doudou83 (29 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est le canot de Goury, à la pointe du Cap de La Hague non ?



Oui je te confirme


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2006)

Le 02/12/2006 à 08:00 - Bateau


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

*2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*​
je la remets, soit elle a disparu soit je l'ai posté n'importe où :rose:


http://img255.imageshackbalablablabla


edit : merci marco :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

*Bateau - 02/12/2006 - 8H00​*


----------



## Sloughi (29 Novembre 2006)

*Bateau- 02 décembre 2006- 08h00*


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Utilise plutôt cette adresse :
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3457/image2dz2.jpg





Celle que tu utilises est un lien dans une base de données(le signe "=" le montre).


----------



## esope (29 Novembre 2006)




----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav d'ou vient cette photo? , en tout cas, les couleurs sont jolies   :love: 

Je ronge mon frein et attend un prochain theme


----------



## donatello (29 Novembre 2006)

*Bateau - 02/12/2006 - 8:00​*





​


----------



## Joelaloose (29 Novembre 2006)

2 Décembre 2006 - 8h00 - Bateau


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Princess Tatav&#8230; d'ou vient cette photo? , en tout cas, les couleurs sont jolies   :love:




prise avec mon apn  en egypte .....je crois que l&#224; j'allais a l'ile mahmya 
mais pour la confirmation je dois aller voir le  film  de fiston


----------



## Mops Argo (29 Novembre 2006)

2 Décembre 2006 - 8h00 - Bateau


----------



## lufograf (29 Novembre 2006)

Allez juste pour fêter mon entrée dans le monde de l'internet qui courre vite (enfin l'ADSL !!! :love: ) :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

*2 décembre 2006 - 08h00 - Bateau*



​


----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​
*A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*T*
Transparence


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## Craquounette (30 Novembre 2006)

*2 décembre 2006 - 8h00​*


----------



## samoussa (30 Novembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> *2 d&#233;cembre 2006 - 8h00​*
> 
> toujours pas compris ?​



Avec un peu de chance le bateau de lory (dont le grotesque camoufflage orthographique ne leurre personne ) a un trou :mouais: 
J'en peux plus de l'entendre chanter ses c......


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2006)

*2 décembre 2006 - 8h00




​*


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

*2 décembre 2006 - 8h00*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Stargazer (30 Novembre 2006)

*Bateau - 2 Décembre 2006 - 8h00*


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> *Bateau - 2 Décembre 2006 - 8h00*
> 
> http://mapage.noos.fr/stargazer/Bateaux.jpg​




Troooop beau!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Le 2 décembre 2006, à 8 heures. BATEAU(X).


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le 2 décembre 2006, à 8 heures. BATEAU(X).
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/xavier.moulia/.Public/images/bateaux.jpg​



J'adore !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

nato kino a dit:


> J'adore !!  :love:



aussi :love:


----------



## r0m1 (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


>




il est marrant celui la , il se trouve où?



DocEvil a dit:


> Le 2 décembre 2006, à 8 heures. BATEAU(X).





nato kino a dit:


> J'adore !!  :love:





Princess Tatav a dit:


> aussi :love:



Tout pareil :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

le bateau "pirate" se trouve sur les quais à Boulogne; C'est un restaurant où on mange de manière correcte mais le prix inclus la déco. 

c'est sympa, toute la déco intérieure est faite sur la base du vieux bateau.

Un petit endroit sympa avec une belle balade à faire en longeant la seine. il y a plein de péniches aménagées et certaines sont vraiment superbes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Merci &#224; tous ceux qui, ici et ailleurs, m'ont t&#233;moign&#233; leur amiti&#233;.


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2006)

Bateau - 2 Décembre 2006 - 8h00


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

pendule mardi 8hoo


----------



## Sloughi (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule, mardi , 08h00*


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule - 05/12 - 08h00​*


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule - 05/12 - 08h00*


----------



## wip (2 Décembre 2006)

Pendule - 5 Décembre 2006 - 8h00



​


----------



## donatello (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule - 05/12 - 08h00​*


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2006)

Pendule 
le mardi 5 décembre 2006 à 8 heure


----------



## r0m1 (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule 
le mardi 5 d&#233;cembre 2006 &#224; 8 heure*





edit: :rose: la compression m'a un peu tu&#233; les contrastes.... bouhhh :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule - 5 décembre 2006-8h00

**



*​


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2006)

Pendule, 5/12 - 8h00




​


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2006)

Le 05/12/2006 à 08:00 - Pendule


----------



## samoussa (2 Décembre 2006)

j'aime bien mais je peux plus te donner de pt disco


----------



## al02 (2 Décembre 2006)

*Pendule  - 5 d&#233;cembre 2006-8h00​*


----------



## Craquounette (2 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​
*A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule

*T*
Transparence


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## Tyite Bulle (2 Décembre 2006)

*-Pendule - 5 d&#233;cembre 2006 &#224; 8h-*






d&#233;sol&#233;e pour la taille..​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Pendule  - 5 décembre 2006-8h00


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

Le 05/12/2006 à 08:00 - Pendule




​


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2006)

-Pendule - 5 décembre 2006 à 8h-


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Pendule, le 5.12.06, 8h00










(J'étais à Strasbourg tout ce week-end (pas d'accès internet), totalement par hasard je prends une photo de cette vitrine ce matin...)​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 5.12.06 - 8h00 - Pendule


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Pendule, le 5.12.06, 8h00





P.S: photo faite avec PhotoBooth, mais des que l'APN est repar&#233; (et oui :rose: ), je la remplacerai par la meme&#8230; en meilleure qualit&#233;&#8230; mieu cadr&#233;e&#8230; bref&#8230; en mieux :love:

Ah oui&#8230; la pendule&#8230; elle est arret&#233;e &#8230; c'est dur de dormir avec


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Le 5 décembre 2006, à 8 heures. PENDULE.


----------



## Tyite Bulle (3 Décembre 2006)

pas mal !


----------



## ange_63 (4 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jusqu'au 5.12.06 - 8h00 - Pendule
> 
> http://tibomong4.free.fr/photos/3055.jpg​



J'adore!!! 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

*Jusqu'au 5.12.06 - 8h00 - Pendule*


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Décembre 2006)

Le 05/12/2006 - 8h00 - Pendule

Postée dans un autre fil, mais ça marche aussi pour ici je pense


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Décembre 2006)

*Le 05/12/2006 - 8h00 - Pendule




*​


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2006)

*Le 08/12/06 - 8:00
Vert sur vert*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

*Le 08/12/06 - 8:00
Vert sur vert*




Arf... Tordu comme thème, non ?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2006)

_je rappele qu'il est interdit de poster une partouze de modérateurs... _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4078560 a dit:
			
		

> _je rappele qu'il est interdit de poster une partouze de modérateurs... _


Bon, dans ces conditions, je passe ce tour.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4078560 a dit:
			
		

> _je rappele qu'il est interdit de poster une partouze de mod&#233;rateurs... _





DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, dans ces conditions, je passe ce tour.



Moi aussi alors! Pfff...


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Le 08/12/06 - 8:00
Vert sur vert





Ce ne sont pas des préservatifs ..


----------



## nato kino (5 Décembre 2006)

Vert sur vert 
le vendredi 8 décembre 2006 à 8 heure


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

*Le 08/12/06 - 8:00
Vert sur vert*


----------



## CataTon (5 Décembre 2006)

Vert sur vert 
le vendredi 8 décembre 2006 à 8 heure




​


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Tyite Bulle (5 Décembre 2006)

*-Vendredi 8 décembre 2006 à 8H - Vert sur vert -*

Désolée je suis nulle en orthographe (et en photo aussi aujourd'hui)  




​


----------



## qsdfg (5 Décembre 2006)

Bon les 72 h sont largement dépassées mais voici un " mur " personnalisable.

http://www.imagechef.com/


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Décembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> Bon les 72 h sont largement dépassées mais voici un " mur " personnalisable.



Le nouveau sujet a déjà été donné


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Décembre 2006)

Ce qui m'ennuie avec ces changements de sujet &#224; 8h du matin, c'est que je ne suis pas pr&#232;s d'en proposer un...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur Vert*
* le 8/12/06 à 8 h 00*


----------



## philire (5 Décembre 2006)

Vert sur Vert...... 8 d&#233;cembre, 8h


----------



## samoussa (5 Décembre 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Ce qui m'ennuie avec ces changements de sujet à 8h du matin, c'est que je ne suis pas près d'en proposer un...



Evidemment, si tu bois verres sur verres


----------



## vincent absous (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur Vert*
* le 8/12/06 à 8 h 00*


----------



## macmarco (5 Décembre 2006)

Le 08/12/2006 à 08:00 - Vert sur vert


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Décembre 2006)

*Le 08/12/2006 à 08:00 - Vert sur vert




*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Le 08/12/2006 à 08:00 - Vert sur vert


----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur vert-8 décembre 2006-8h00

*


​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur vert - 8/12/06 - 8H00​*


----------



## Craquounette (5 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​
*A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule

*T*
Transparence

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## donatello (5 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> *Vert sur vert - 8/12/06 - 8H00​*
> http://www.gourdlife.com/photos/vert.jpg​




wow...


----------



## EMqA (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur vert - 8/12/06 - 8H00*


----------



## Sloughi (5 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur Vert-08 décembre 2006-08h00*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Moi je suis comme la 'tite bubulle...

Je ne suis pas très douée en orthographe...


"Vert sur vert"
Le 8 décembre à 8h00


----------



## Tyite Bulle (5 Décembre 2006)

mais tu m'as battu niveau photo


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2006)

Vert sur Vert - 8/12 - 8h00​ 




​


----------



## flotow (5 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4078560 a dit:
			
		

> _je rappele qu'il est interdit de poster une partouze de modérateurs... _





La mouette a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas des préservatifs ..



c'est bien dommage y'avait tout pour


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Décembre 2006)

Pas un thème pour daltonien


----------



## nato kino (6 Décembre 2006)

Justement si, je serai assez curieux de connaître ta vision du vert moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 8/12 - 8h00 - Vert sur Vert






PS : Sp&#233;cial Dendrimere


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur Vert*
* le 8/12/06 à 8 h 00





*​


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Vert sur Vert - 8/12 - 8h00​
> 
> http://flore.durieux.free.fr/photos/jungle.jpg​



Mais, où as-tu trouvé ça ?


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2006)

Si c'est une photo, ce n'est pas la jungle ....


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2006)

elisnice a dit:


> Bon allez, je le dis (ça a l'air de vous tracasser pas mal ) : je crois bien que c'est un luminaire




Qui plus est via....  MOROSO Italia...


----------



## da capo (6 Décembre 2006)

merci.
('tain j'arrive pas &#224; travailler moi)


----------



## kanako (6 Décembre 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> Ce qui m'ennuie avec ces changements de sujet à 8h du matin, c'est que je ne suis pas près d'en proposer un...



On pourrait décaller d'une heure à chaque fois par exemple, ça permettrait aux gens qui ne peuvent ce connecté qu'à certaines heure possibilité de proposer aussi un sujet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos coup de boules. Je croyais que c'&#233;tait un serpent liane et finalement en cherchant dans google non ... si quelqu'un s'y connait > MP, please. Merci.  

Bon et ces photos sinon 

PS : &#231;a m'aurait int&#233;resser de voir ta vision du vert sur vert Dendrim&#232;re !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur vert : 8/12/06 - 8H00*​
Voir la pièce jointe 12781


----------



## esope (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (7 Décembre 2006)

Un peu le même style qque mon frère, mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux pour le sujet...:rose: :rose: 


*Vert sur vert - 8/12/06 - 8H00​*


----------



## donatello (7 Décembre 2006)

Vous faites rien qu'à critiquer mon sujet.

Je vais retenir ma respiration jusqu'à ce qu'on dise que mon sujet était cool. 

 :hosto: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

donatello a dit:


> Vous faites rien qu'à critiquer mon sujet.
> 
> Je vais retenir ma respiration jusqu'à ce qu'on dise que mon sujet était cool.



Au fond, je t'aimais bien. Tu manqueras.


----------



## r0m1 (7 Décembre 2006)

donatello a dit:


> Vous faites rien qu'à critiquer mon sujet.
> 
> Je vais retenir ma respiration jusqu'à ce qu'on dise que mon sujet était cool.
> 
> :hosto: :sick:



J'ai pas dit ça, je l'aime bien ton sujet, c'est juste que j'ai eu beau chercher , j'ai pas trouvé quelque chose qui m'ai vraiment convenu...:rose: 






.....sinon le record du monde c'est 8min et des poussière, je reviens dans 9min pour voir si t'as gagné


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2006)

je crois que c'est foutu


----------



## donatello (7 Décembre 2006)

Attention, personne n'a encore écrit le mot "cool" (j'y tiens), je commence à être sérieusement cyanosé...

Faites le 15...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Décembre 2006)

****  

je sais fallait pas mais je voulais qu'on ait un cadavre sur la conscience ..

Edit: oh et puis si pourquoi pas


----------



## al02 (7 Décembre 2006)

donatello a dit:


> Faites le 15...



Non, demain c'est le 3637 !


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Décembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

_ce mec est d&#233;goutant : il est beau, intelligent et en plus m&#234;me daltonien, il nous fait des photos (de trucs verts) &#224; tomber... rhaaaaaaaaa salaud ! :love: :love:
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


>



Une sorte de pendant à la photo de Leloup dans vos plus belles photos


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur vert - 8/12/06 - 8H00



*​*
*


----------



## Tyite Bulle (7 Décembre 2006)

spèce de voleur d'idée ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2006)

Feuillage de _Gunnera manicata_
 à tous les afficionados de plantes qui se balladent ici... et ils se reconnaîtront.


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Feuillage de _Gunnera manicata_
> &#224; tous les afficionados de plantes qui se balladent ici... et ils se reconna&#238;tront. ​




Oui, Gunnera   :love: :love: ​


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2006)

​
Parc Kruger (encore&#8230; mais y'en a tellement qui sont bien !) - Fevrier 2006


----------



## Philippe (8 Décembre 2006)

*Vert sur Vert
le 8.12.06 &#224; 8h00*



​









Edit: J'ai un doute apr&#232;s avoir parcouru ce fil un peu plus attentivement -> il faut avoir fait les photos soi-m&#234;me ou bien c'est comme on veut ?


----------



## r0m1 (8 Décembre 2006)

Philippe a dit:


> *Vert sur Vert
> le 8.12.06 à 8h00*
> ​
> 
> ...



ce sont tes propres à toi


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

Philippe a dit:


> Edit: J'ai un doute après avoir parcouru ce fil un peu plus attentivement -> il faut avoir fait les photos soi-même ou bien c'est comme on veut ?



*sur tout ce forum, c'est ainsi... *


----------



## Philippe (8 Décembre 2006)

Ok les gars, merci pour l'info.

Dans ce cas, peut-être vaut-il mieux supprimer "mon" image ci-dessus :rose:


Excellent fil en tout cas : félicitations à tous et à toutes pour la qualité de toutes ces photos !

Je suis d'autant plus impressionné que perso je n'en fais jamais... :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon, il est 08h56, vous avez un nouveau thème ? ...heu...je suis tout seul là ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

tu proposes comme thème PERDU? c'est ça?


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 d&#233;cembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres*





​


----------



## al02 (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 décembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres​*


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4082216 a dit:
			
		

> _ce mec est dégoutant : il est beau, intelligent et en plus même daltonien, il nous fait des photos (de trucs verts) à tomber... rhaaaaaaaaa salaud ! :love: :love:
> _



Oui, finalement c'est très surfait comme soit-disant handicap !! :rateau:  

Superbe photo Dendrimere.  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 d&#233;cembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres​​*


----------



## philire (8 Décembre 2006)

11 d&#233;c 06, 9h40, des chiffres ou des lettres


----------



## CataTon (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 décembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres​​*


----------



## wip (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 décembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres*​ 



​


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Décembre 2006)

*9 h 40 le 11 décembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres*






*des lettres magiques pour certains d'entre nous*​


----------



## Sloughi (8 Décembre 2006)

*des chiffres ou des lettres-09h40 le 11 décembre 2006*


----------



## macmarco (8 Décembre 2006)

Le 11/12/2006 à 09:40 - Des chiffres ou des lettres.


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2006)

​

Denneville - Normandie, Aout 2006​


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Décembre 2006)

Des chiffres ou des lettres - 09h40 le 11 décembre 2006


----------



## lufograf (8 Décembre 2006)

Des chiffres ou des lettres






Bon d'accord, la fleur je l'ai pas trouvée comme ça... :rose:


----------



## lufograf (8 Décembre 2006)

Bon... Ça y est je suis la risée de Macgé !!  
faut que je relise tout les cours de Macmarco


----------



## donatello (8 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres - 09h40 le 11 décembre 2006​*


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres - 09h40 le 11 décembre 2006​*


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_faut enlever les doigts de l'objectif mon stargazer : t'es grave du blur et du flare... 
_


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

Nan nan c'est le brouillard &#233;cossais qui fait &#231;a !


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Nan nan c'est le brouillard écossais qui fait ça !



Le Tony BLur oui !... Un whisky local surement


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres-09h40 le 11 décembre 2006








La justice ne varie pas avec le temps
*​


----------



## alan.a (8 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> *9 h 40 le 11 décembre 2006 : des chiffres ou des lettres​*



Pour aller jusqu'au bout de l'histoire


----------



## vincent absous (8 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres-09h40 le 11 décembre 2006






*​


----------



## EMqA (8 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres-09h40 le 11 décembre 2006​*


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_(hihihi, &#231;a me fait rire mon sniper de niouzes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; que tu sois aussi prolixe dans ce sujet )
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2006)

Des chiffres ou des lettres jusqu'au 11 décembre 2006 - 9h40


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_Des chiffres ou des lettres jusqu'au 11 d&#233;cembre 2006 - 9h40



_


----------



## kanako (8 Décembre 2006)

échantillon d'une série (à venir), un soir de (bad ?)tripp chocolaté et nounoursé


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Décembre 2006)

Une nuit &#224; attendre sur un quai d&#233;sert au centre du Gabon, un train qui n'arriva qu'avec trois heures de retard...


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> &#233;chantillon d'une s&#233;rie (&#224; venir), un soir de (bad ?)tripp chocolat&#233; et nounours&#233;&#8230;



On t'a grill&#233;&#8230; c'est une photo par personne


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2006)

Des chiffres ou des lettres 
le lundi 11 d&#233;cembre 2006 &#224; 9h40


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2006)

Des chiffres ou des lettres 
le lundi 11 décembre 2006 à 9h30





typos mes amours​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres 
le lundi 11 décembre 2006 à 9h30*






Pour la haute def, remplacez BD par HD dans l'adresse de la photo.​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres *
* le lundi 11 décembre 2006 à 9h30*


----------



## lumai (10 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres 
le lundi 11 décembre 2006 à 9h30






*​


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (10 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​
*A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule

*T*
Transparence

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## Melounette (10 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres-09h40 le 11 décembre 2006






*Ah bin enfin je peux prendre, ce fil en marche ! Z'allez trop vite pour moué.:rateau: Bin ça sera : des chiffres, des lettres, et des boutons partout.\o/​


----------



## esope (11 Décembre 2006)

et merci à tous pour vos CDB...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

*Des chiffres ou des lettres - 11/12/06 - 9h40​*




Il y a des livres comme ça qu'on a mais qu'on a pas forcément lut, d'autres qu'on a lut mais qu'on garde pour y revenir ... d'autres qu'on a plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/06 - 9h30*


----------



## Mops Argo (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports*
* 14/12/06 - 9h30





*​


----------



## ange_63 (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/2006 - 9h30*​
Mes chaussures, puis ses chaussures...Oui on commence à manquer de place dans la salle de bain 




​
J'aurai pu nous prendre en pleine action sur la piste de tartan mais c pas vraiment l'idéal d'emporter l'APN pour courir


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/2006 - 9h30





*​


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Décembre 2006)

Respectivement champion de la rue des Couronnes de Super Mario & championne du parc de Belleville de saut à la corde


----------



## macelene (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/2006 - 9h30*





​


----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2006)

Une nouvelle méthode de pêche à la traîne, en pédalo monoplace.... 


*Sports
14/12/2006 - 9h30​*


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

Sports - 14/12 - 9h30




​


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2006)

Le 14/12/2006 &#224; 09:30 - Sports


----------



## CataTon (11 Décembre 2006)

Le 14/12/2006 à 09:30 - Sports


----------



## al02 (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/06 - 9h30​*


----------



## Sloughi (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sport-14 décembre 2006-09h30*


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (11 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


>



c'est pas juste, on joue vraiment pas dans la même catégorie 

une fois de plus elle est magnifique


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

_question : Holga ou Holga Style ?! 
_


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4087207 a dit:
			
		

> _question : Holga ou Holga Style ?!
> _



On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​
*A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## donatello (11 Décembre 2006)

*Sport-14 décembre 2006-09h30​*


----------



## philire (12 Décembre 2006)

donatello :style:


La mienne n'est vraiment pas terrible, mais comme c'est un peu le sport du jour...


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/06 - 9h30​*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

*14/12/2006 - 9H30 - SPORT*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2006)

_D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e ailleurs&#8230;_


----------



## Obiagon (12 Décembre 2006)

*Sports
14/12/06 - 9h30

*​Une Formule 1 dans une rue de Clermont-Ferrand !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 14/12/2006 - 9H30 - SPORT


----------



## Picouto (12 Décembre 2006)

* Jusqu'au 14/12/2006 - 9H30 - SPORT
*





J'ai bien eu peur de ne pas revenir &#224; temps ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Le 14 décembre 2006, à 9 h 30. SPORT.


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trucs de filles - 17 décembre - 17h30*


----------



## Nephou (14 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​ *A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trucs de filles - 17 décembre - 17h30*


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> *Trucs de filles - 17 décembre - 17h30*​




  

Je sens que ce sujet va faire très fort !​


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trucs de filles - 17 d&#233;cembre - 17h30





*_
Toast&#233; par web'O   
j'ai trop perdu de temps dans la compo... 
_​


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trucs de filles - 17 décembre - 17h30*​


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement, ça sent la guerre des sexes !!! :love: ...  ...

@ elis : ma femme est en séminaire depuis 2 jours... CQFD... :hein:


----------



## r0m1 (14 Décembre 2006)

Un aspirateur, un fer a repasser , le lavabo pour la vaisellle et le shopping....... c'est bon on a fait la journ&#233;e 


Mais quelle image de la femme !!


----------



## ange_63 (14 Décembre 2006)

On va avoir droit &#224; toutes les corv&#233;es en quelques posts... 

Vous avez oubli&#233; les tampons et serviettes(Always,Nana,Vania...)  :rateau: Bin oui tant qu'on y est aussi!  


Primates va! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trux de filles - 17/12/06 - 17h30​*



Ben quoi ! C'est le seul collier que j'ai et c'est moi qui l'ai fait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 17/12/06 - 17h30 - Trucs de filles


----------



## LucD (14 Décembre 2006)

a priori plutôt le truc posé sur le support, que le support lui-même...

P.tain j'adore ce jeu !


----------



## LucD (14 Décembre 2006)

Annul&#233; pour se conformer au r&#232;gles...dommage non ?


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> *Une* photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !


hummmmmm


----------



## macmarco (14 Décembre 2006)

Le 17/12/2006 à 17:30 - Trucs de filles


----------



## r0m1 (14 Décembre 2006)

*Le 17/12/2006 &#224; 17:30 - Trucs de filles*







Apr&#232;s ce moment de po&#233;sie, qu'on ne me traite plus de primate !!


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

Le 17/12/2006 &#224; 17:30 - Trucs de filles






Celle l&#224; c'est moi qu'il l'ait prise, Amok ​


----------



## ange_63 (14 Décembre 2006)

Prise vite fait 






r0m1:  Moi non plus j'comprends pas un truc pareil!!! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Le 17/12/2006 à 17:30 - Trucs de filles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es douée en photo de studio, MamaCass...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Décembre 2006)

A effacer, j'ai r&#233;par&#233; mon erreur, d&#233;sol&#233;e encore :rose:


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Prise vite fait ...





 


:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (14 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Prise vite fait



Pas &#233;tonnant, avec ca sur la peau... Perso, j'aurais pas train&#233; non plus !


----------



## r0m1 (14 Décembre 2006)

ange_63 a dit:


> Prise vite fait
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Je ne ferai aucun commentaire qui pourrai encore une fois permettre à tous de me ranger dans la catégorie des males primaires...  


ange.... veux tu m'épouzé .........:rose: :love:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ange.... veux tu m'épouzé .........:rose: :love:



Hé bien!!!  
:rose: :rose: :rose: 


 


:love:


----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2006)

*Le 17-12-2006 à 17h30-Trucs de filles





*​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2006)

En inscrivant ce sujet je me suis dit que certains allaient &#234;tre plus po&#233;tique que d'autres, plus sensibles.... Mais je ne m'attendais pas &#224; ce que certains soient aussi terre &#224; terre  

Je ne me savais pas na&#239;ve &#224; ce point-l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que les pire ne sont pas encore pass&#233;s&#8230;


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2006)

Ah bah c'est gentil &#231;a ! Merci !


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2006)

Trucs de filles - 17/12 - 17h30




​


----------



## alèm (14 Décembre 2006)

_Trucs de fille - 17/12-17h30

_


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2006)

*Trucs de filles - 17 Décembre - 17h30*


----------



## ange_63 (14 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> *Trucs de filles - 17 Décembre - 17h30*
> 
> Sulrps des macarons :love: ​




Arggg noOon pas ça!!!!  Miam miam... Tu as osé!   :love: 



Dit donc toi tu n'aurais pas été influencé quelque par?...


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17h30 - Trucs de filles*


----------



## Dory (14 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06-17h30 Truc de filles*​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE*​
Voir la pièce jointe 12848


 :love:


----------



## r0m1 (15 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> *17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE*​
> 
> 
> :love:



ahhh Toumaï :love: :love: quel lit !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> ahhh Toumaï :love: :love: quel lit !!! :love:



bin parait que j'bouge beaucoup et raconte des trucs incompréhensibles la nuit   alors faut bien un king size:rose:


----------



## kanako (15 Décembre 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est un truc de fille, mais &#224; prioris oui vu que c'est mon truc &#224; moi pour tenir  niouniours &#224; la gimauve powwwa !


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE*​


----------



## wip (15 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE*


​

:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> *17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE*
> tof de trucs poilus​
> 
> :rose:



Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette pratique barbare ? :mouais: C'est du synth&#233;tique, au moins ? :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2006)

On dirait plus de la fourrure de panther noire...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091315 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que les pire ne sont pas encore passés



Faut d'abord que je passe a la pharmacie avec une ordonance de Gynopévaryl.


----------



## wip (15 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette pratique barbare ? :mouais: C'est du synth&#233;tique, au moins ? :mouais:


Bien sur que c'est du synth&#233;tique  
Quand &#224; la pratique barbare, c'est vrai que j'ai horreur de m'en servir... mais quand on me supplie, je ne peux pas faire autrement que d'accepter :love: 
Mais vous avez de la chance, j'aurais pu faire pire dans mon choix d'accessoire pour fille... 

PS: Pourquoi, &#231;a te d&#233;mange JPMiss  ??


----------



## donatello (15 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE​*


----------



## esope (15 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2006)

> Faut d'abord que je passe a la pharmacie avec une ordonance de Gynop&#233;varyl



...et du Monazole...Pevaryl...sans oublier du Bacgyn


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2006)

Chais pas, d'un coup, je me sens totalement maladroit sur ce sujet l&#224;.

Entre clich&#233; et clich&#233;, je m'abstiens avant de voir la lumi&#232;re.

C'est idiot, j'aimais l'id&#233;e...


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

*trop peu de couleurs tue le spectateur
*


----------



## gKatarn (16 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4091315 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est que les pire ne sont pas encore passés





jpmiss a dit:


> Faut d'abord que je passe a la pharmacie avec une ordonance de Gynopévaryl.




Bon, je crois que c'est fait là  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> bin parait que j'bouge beaucoup et raconte des trucs incompréhensibles la nuit



... Que la nuit?...


----------



## lumai (16 Décembre 2006)

*17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE​*




​


----------



## Melounette (16 Décembre 2006)

17/12/06 - 17H30 - TRUC DE FILLE






Aaaah, Gudule, viens m'embrasser (et emm&#232;ne-moi &#224; Venise) au lieu de m'offrir :
Un frigidaire, un &#233;vier en terre, une armoire &#224; cuill&#232;res...une bistouqu&#232;&#232;&#232;tteuh pour faire la vinaigr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;tteuh, un bel a&#233;rateeeeur pour chasser les odeeeurs, nin nin hin nin...
(Oh&#233; c'est presque les paroles, hein)
Bon, quand est-ce qu'on se fait les trucs de mecs ? Non, mais tant qu'&#224; se marrer.:mouais:
​


----------



## lufograf (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon j'essaye à nouveau...  

Donc truc de filles (mais pas que   )






Désolé pour la qualité, c'est une photo prise avec une camera... :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (17 Décembre 2006)

lufograf a dit:


> Bon j'essaye à nouveau...
> 
> Donc truc de filles (mais pas que   )
> 
> ...



dingue, même si elle est pas vraiment de bonne qualité ta caméra, elle arrive à voir a travers la peau...  :mouais:  



-----------> je file  [X]​


----------



## al02 (17 Décembre 2006)

*20/12/06 - 19H00 - PONT(S)*





​http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pont_de_Brooklyn


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> *20/12/06 - 19H00 - PONT(S)​*








​


----------



## Mops Argo (17 Décembre 2006)

*20/12/06 - 19H00 - PONT(S)*


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2006)

Pont(s) - 20/12 - 19h00




​


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) - 20/12/06 - 19h00​*


----------



## EMqA (17 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) - 20/12/06 - 19h00​*


----------



## donatello (17 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) - 20/12/06 - 19h00​*


----------



## Craquounette (17 Décembre 2006)

*Th&#232;mes d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;s*​ *A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste &#224; jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## Sloughi (17 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts-20 décembre 2006-19h00*​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2006)

Mops Argo et donatello wouaow!


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Décembre 2006)

Pont(s)- 20/12/06 - 19h




​
Ici

Juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de. ​


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

rhooo zut, déjà changé... dire que j'avais trouvé le truc parfait pour le précédent


----------



## r0m1 (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00​*


----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2006)

Le 20/12/2006 à 19:00 - Pont(s)


----------



## vincent absous (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00​*


----------



## Joelaloose (18 Décembre 2006)

Le 20/12/2006 19h00 - Ponts


----------



## ange_63 (18 Décembre 2006)

Souvenir de : la "Roberto's Flaque party à Avignon" 
:love:  





​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00​*





joelaloose j'aime beaucoup 

PS: c'est qui ce nioub' Vincent Absous? :rateau:


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00​*


​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

*20/12/06 - 19h00 - Ponts *​
Voir la pièce jointe 12893


----------



## esope (18 Décembre 2006)




----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2006)

20/12/06 19h00 Le pont


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00*


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2006)

*20 decembre-19h*


----------



## olof (18 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00*




Bijour !


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) 20 décembre 2006-19h00





*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) 20 d&#233;cembre 2006-19h00*​


----------



## Picouto (18 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) 20 décembre 2006-19h00*





​


----------



## macelene (18 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) 20 décembre 2006-19h00





*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Pont(s) 20 décembre 2006-19h00


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2006)

@PrincessTatav: c'est ou? :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est &#224; Lisbonne ... L&#224; o&#249; &#233;tait l'expo universelle de 1998 si je me trompe pas ! 

Edith : Ouais je sais c'est pas tatav !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> C'est à Lisbonne ... Là où était l'expo universelle de 1998 si je me trompe pas !



C'est pour ça qu'elle y est allée?... 

*Pont(s) 20 décembre 2006-19h00​*


----------



## Melounette (19 Décembre 2006)

*Pont(s) 20 d&#233;cembre 2006-19h00*




​


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

Quelques ponts par-ci par-là dans la France profonde 

celui-là, enfin celui d'en haut, est assez connu. Celui du dessous, fallait bien le faire quand le lac a été créé. Plus bas, masqué, il y a encore les restes du troisième que j'ai emprunté enfant.





Le pont de Bourdeilles en Périgord





celui de Mouthier d'Ahun en Limousin





Je ne peux décemment pas ignorer ma Lozère : le premier pont quasi-routier sur le Tarn, là-haut sur le Mont-Lozère





Je laisse le viaduc de Millau à d'autres


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2006)

_oui mais l&#224;, ya trois photos en trop mon cher Luc... 
_


----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4097118 a dit:
			
		

> _oui mais là, ya trois photos en trop mon cher Luc...
> _



Ben oui, j'ai été trop vite : j'ai été voir au début du fil, là où on parlait d'en mettre une ou plusieurs. Et je n'ai pas relu la suite.   Promis, je le fais plus, je coupe les ponts


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2006)




----------



## philire (19 Décembre 2006)

20 décembre - pont - 19h


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2006)

[gv]2559745464654981931[/gv]

Vu du pont, y'a des rails, et de la neige aussi&#8230;


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Décembre 2006)

72 heures ça fait long


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Vu du pont, y'a des rails, et de la neige aussi


C'est tes vacances en RDA?


----------



## Amok (20 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *un pont de plus au portugal*



Le même 




​


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est tes vacances en RDA?


Juste les derni&#232;res traces des &#233;changes culturels Est/Ouest d'avant la Glasnost*&#8230; 








*non jeune, ce n'est pas une marque de vodka !


----------



## wip (20 Décembre 2006)

*Ponts - 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00*


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2006)

Ponts jusqu'au 20 décembre 2006 - 19h00


----------



## root (20 Décembre 2006)

J'ai failli poster un pont musical...

Mais je serais plus classique : 






La ville de mon coeur!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Le 20 décembre 2006, à 19 heures. PONT(S).






Orthez, le Pont-Vieux.​
*Bonus. * Paris, sur le canal Saint-Martin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).


----------



## samoussa (20 Décembre 2006)

*Le 23 d&#233;cembre 2006, &#224; 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).*


----------



## yvos (20 Décembre 2006)

tr&#232;s belle photo mais il y a peut-&#234;tre erreur de fil...   remarque, c'est peut-&#234;tre bien une joubiichouterie


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2006)

Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S) :love:






Photo scannée - déjà postée mais elle me plait ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

*Joubichouterie*


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Décembre 2006)

Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)







on en a tous quelque chose en nous de joubichou ​


----------



## lufograf (20 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce assez Joubichoutesque ?






POUR KARINE !​


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2006)

elle est de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).















pffff ....un tas des photos là bas et je compte sur mes doigts celles pas trop loupés


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2006)

Petite visite sur mon DD...  *Le 23 d&#233;cembre 2006, &#224; 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).*




​


----------



## donatello (20 Décembre 2006)

*Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).*




Je n'ai pas bien compris le thème mais je l'ai inféré grâce aux images postées.
J'espère que vous trouverez la mienne suffisamment Joubichout' Spirit.


----------



## esope (21 Décembre 2006)

c'est vrai que 72 heures c'est un peu long comme temps, non?


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

alors, j'ai vraiment fait une joubichouterie...

*Le 23 d&#233;cembre 2006, &#224; 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S).




​*_un Lysandra coridon (argus bleu nacr&#233 ou __polyommatus icarus ou polyommatus coridon_
​


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2006)

Le 23/12/2006 &#224; 20:30 - Joubichouterie(s)


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Décembre 2006)

Le 23/12/2006 à 20:30 - Joubichouterie(s)


----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2006)

*Th&#232;mes d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;s*​ *A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*J*
Joubichouterie(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste &#224; jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## wip (21 Décembre 2006)

*Le 23 décembre 2006, à 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)*.



​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2006)

*Le 23 d&#233;cembre 2006, &#224; 20 h 30. JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)*.


​


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Décembre 2006)

-> 23/12/2006 20h30 - *JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)*


----------



## al02 (21 Décembre 2006)

*23/12/2006 20h30 - JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)​*


----------



## CataTon (21 Décembre 2006)

23/12/2006 20h30 - *JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)*



​


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Décembre 2006)

personne n'a de canard qui s'envole ?


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2006)

*23 décembre 2006 , à 20h30 , JOUBICHOUTERIE(S)






Hier au Parc Montsouris (Paris)


*​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2006)

*23 d&#233;cembre 2006 , &#224; 20h30 , Joubichouterie(s)*






Jakarta​


----------



## lufograf (21 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4099322 a dit:
			
		

> elle est de toi ?



La coccinelle, non... mais la photo (et la "mise en page") oui !  
Le joubichoutage vous inspire ! Tout est beau je sens que &#231;a va coudbouler s&#233;v&#232;re ! :rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Décembre 2006)

joubichouterie domestique : Zenboy diffusant des ondes positives...


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Décembre 2006)

Mais où est donc the master himself, qu'il nous donne une bonne leçon, bande d'amateurs que nous sommes ?
Allez Joubi, montre-nous ce qu'est une Joubicherie, une vraie !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Ca va être une véritable joubiboucherie...

Je la vois venir...  


Joubichou président! Joubichou président! Joubichou président!


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2006)

23/12/2006 20h30 - JOUBICHOUTuERIE(S)






_déjà postée, hein..  _​


----------



## EMqA (21 Décembre 2006)

23 décembre 2006 , à 20h30 , Joubichouterie(s)


----------



## Sloughi (21 Décembre 2006)

*Joubichouterie(s)-23 décembre 2006-20h30*​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Décembre 2006)




----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2006)

Avec les moyens du bord 

Joubichouteries - 23/12 - 20h30​


----------



## olof (21 Décembre 2006)

Joubichouteries - 23/12 - 20h30




​


----------



## Picouto (21 Décembre 2006)

*23 décembre 2006 , à 20h30 , Joubichouterie(s)*​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

*23/12/06 - 20h30 - Joubichouterie(s)​*


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Décembre 2006)

*23/12/06 - Joubichouterie* enfin, pas vraiment, mais bon!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2006)

Joubichouteries jusqu'au 23/12 - 20h30


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2006)

23 d&#233;cembre 2006 20h30 - Joubichouterie(s)

Sur le M&#233;jean, cet &#233;t&#233;, &#233;phippig&#232;re.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

*Joubichouteries*

23 décembre 2006, 20h30





​(Je savais bien que j'en avais une qui traînait... J'ai dû pousser le vice jusqu'à aller la rechercher dans les entrailles du pc de mon père... ça fait bizarre quand on a plus l'habitude... )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Joubichouteries jusqu'au 23/12 - 20h30


----------



## r0m1 (22 Décembre 2006)

*Joubichouteries

23 décembre 2006 - 20h30*


----------



## Nephou (22 Décembre 2006)

*Joubichouteries

23 décembre 2006 - 20h30*




​


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2006)

c'est quoi "joubichouterie" ? :rateau: 
Car la, j'avoue que j'ai - un peu - de mal a comprendre :rateau:
Merci :love:


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Décembre 2006)

Définition de Petit Robert :

*Joubichouterie* : élément décoratif, le plus souvent photographique, exposé par Joubichou dans le forum MacGé dans la rubrique "Postez vos plus belles photos" à partir de l'année 2005. Les joubichouteries les plus connues représentent des animaux sauvages ou insectes dans leur élément. Fin 2006, Joubichou se spécialise dans l'envol de canards sauvages mais on sent déjà poindre pour 2007 de nouvelles séries sur les levés et couchés de soleil sur étendues d'eau.

La suite, c'est l'histoire de l'art qui l'écrira...


----------



## jahrom (23 Décembre 2006)

Joubichouteries

23 décembre 2006 - 20h30


----------



## philire (23 Décembre 2006)

Joubichouteries cach&#233;es...






 <&#8212;
:love:


Joubichouteries - 23 d&#233;c - 20h30​


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 &#224; 23:00 - Les choses de rien.*




_Les choses de rien :
Les bouts de ferraille, de bois, de papier, etc... Les petites choses au rebut, insignifiantes, qui ne m&#233;ritent pas un regard... Mais peut-&#234;tre une photo._


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2006)

Jusqu'au 26/12/2006 à 23:00 - Les choses de rien.


----------



## Aladisse (23 Décembre 2006)

Le 26/12/2006 à 23:00
Les choses de rien.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Décembre 2006)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​ *A*
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*J*
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## macmarco (24 Décembre 2006)

Ah ben voilà !
Je savais bien que j'avais oublié quelque chose !!!   :rateau:


Merci r0m1 !


----------



## Paski.pne (24 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 à 23:00 - Les choses de rien.*





:sick: :afraid: :hosto:


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Sloughi (24 Décembre 2006)

*Les choses de rien-26 décembre 2006-23h00*​


----------



## r0m1 (24 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Ah ben voil&#224; !
> Je savais bien que j'avais oubli&#233; quelque chose !!!   :rateau:
> 
> 
> Merci r0m1 !



de rien...   mais bon j'avais pas post&#233; de photo... donc en allant faire un tour dans mon garage ce matin...


*Le 26/12/2006 - 23:00 - Les choses de rien*


----------



## samoussa (24 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 - 23:00 - Les choses de rien





*​


----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2006)

Whaa, un sujet foure tout


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Picouto (24 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 - 23:00 - Les choses de rien





*​


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Whaa, un sujet foure tout





Et toi tu n'y mets rien, quel dommage.


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 - 23:00 - Les choses de rien





*​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

*Le 26/12/2006 à 23:00 - Les choses de rien.*


----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

vraiment sympa elis  

@jpmiss: c'est pas une "chose de rien" ça; c'est du webo' staïle


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> @jpmiss: c'est pas une "chose de rien" ça; c'est du webo' staïle



Ben c'est pareil nan? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Le 26 décembre, à 23 heures. LES CHOSES DE RIEN.




Déjà postée par ailleurs.


----------



## nato kino (25 Décembre 2006)

~ les choses de rien ~
_mardi 26 d&#233;cembre, &#224; 23 heures_


----------



## esope (25 Décembre 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Décembre 2006)

esope a dit:


>



je persiste à dire que la forme à connotation phallique au milieu est assez... comment dire...on dirait une radiographie du truc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> je persiste à dire que la forme à connotation phallique au milieu est assez... comment dire...on dirait une radiographie du truc...



Il va falloir expliquer le rapport entre la "radiographie du truc" et une converse  Psychanalytiquement parlant ça devrait être intéressant


----------



## esope (25 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il va falloir expliquer le rapport entre la "radiographie du truc" et une converse  Psychanalytiquement parlant ça devrait être intéressant



merci tibomonG4, car moi il n'a pas voulu m'écouter quand je lui ai dit qu'il n'y avait rien de particulièrement osé dans cette image...


----------



## philire (26 Décembre 2006)

*26 d&#233;c  23h - Les choses de rien.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2006)

*Th&#232;mes d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;s*​ *A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*J*
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste &#224; jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_ 

*Ailleurs jusqu'au 29/12 &#224; 23 h*


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2006)

Le 29/12/2006 à 23:00 - Ailleurs.


----------



## Aladisse (27 Décembre 2006)

*Ailleurs jusqu'au 29/12 à 23 h*​


----------



## r0m1 (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 D&#233;cembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs​*


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs





*​


----------



## vincent absous (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs





*​


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2006)

29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs​


----------



## teo (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs*




​


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs*




PS : De bien belles photos sur cette page  (et des cdb qui ne veulent pas partir  )


----------



## EMqA (27 Décembre 2006)

29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Décembre 2006)

29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs




​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2006)

29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs



​


----------



## CataTon (27 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

*29/12/2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs​*


----------



## Amok (27 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## olof (27 Décembre 2006)

29/12/2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs




​


----------



## Sloughi (27 Décembre 2006)

*Ailleurs-29 décembre 2006-23h00*​


----------



## MamaCass (27 Décembre 2006)

Ailleurs-29 décembre 2006-23h00


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

*Ailleurs-29 décembre 2006-23h00*


----------



## esope (27 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Décembre 2006)

*Ailleurs, 29 d&#233;cembre 06, 23h​*


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2006)

le 29 d&#233;cembre 2006 &#224; 23H, j'aurais 33 ans... et je serais ailleurs.


----------



## nato kino (28 Décembre 2006)

~ ailleurs ~
_vendredi 29 décembre, à 23 heures_


----------



## Craquounette (28 Décembre 2006)

*ailleurs* 
- 29 d&#233;cembre 23h00 -


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2006)

29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs


----------



## philire (28 Décembre 2006)

ailleurs - 23h - 29 d&#233;cembre


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs​*


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - j'aurai 1 an ici - 23h00 - Ailleurs​*


----------



## wip (29 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs​*


​


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2006)

*29 Décembre 2006 - 23h00 - Ailleurs*


----------



## lufograf (29 Décembre 2006)

:rateau: AILLEURS... (29 décembre, 23h00)








:rose:  Ok, je sors​


----------



## lufograf (29 Décembre 2006)

Allez pour me faire pardonner !


----------



## samoussa (29 Décembre 2006)

l'autre était bien aussi


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Décembre 2006)




----------



## samoussa (29 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps  - 01/01/07 - 23 h






*​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Décembre 2006)

*Th&#232;mes d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;s*​ *A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste &#224; jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2006)

Le 01/01/2007 à 23:00 - Le corps.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Décembre 2006)

ben alors dendrimere, "le corps" à la lettre "D"... y a une astuce là ?  :rateau:


----------



## lufograf (30 Décembre 2006)

Chut ! Je crois qu'il "D"orps...


----------



## vincent absous (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps - 01/01/07 - 23 h





*​


----------



## Virpeen (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le 01/01/07 à 23h - Le corps...*


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le 01/01/2007 à 23:00 - Le corps.

*





:love:​


----------



## CataTon (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le 01/01/2007 à 23:00 - Le corps.*



​


----------



## Amok (30 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le 01/01/2007 à 23h - Le corps






*Expo d'art à Sanary s/mer été 2006​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Décembre 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

*Le 01/01/2007 à 23:00 - Le corps.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Décembre 2006)

Le corps jusqu'au 01/01/2007 à 23:00


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps jusqu'au 01/01/2007 &#224; 23:00*


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

Pas facile facile comme thème, pour une fois je ne râle pas que 72h c'est trop long 
Mais j'ai réussi à produire ceci...  



*Le corps - 1er Janvier 2007 - 23:00​*


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2006)

Le corps - 1er janvier - 23h00




​


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le corps - 1er janvier - 23h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous êtes combien sur la photo ?!!


----------



## macmarco (31 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Vous êtes combien sur la photo ?!!





Je dirais une seule !


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Décembre 2006)

Je dirais au moins 2!

---

*Le corps - 1er Janvier 2007 - 23:00​*


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2006)

​


----------



## dool (31 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps - 1er Janvier 2007 - 23:00​*





(Moins sensuel que le beau R0m1 et ma Belle, mais c'est mon 1er autoportrait macg&#233; )


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps - 1er Janvier 2007 - 23:00​*







​


----------



## da capo (31 Décembre 2006)

*Le corps - 1er janvier 2007 - 23h00*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

*Le corps (ce matin sous la pluie)

Le 1er janvier 2007 à 23h00*












​


----------



## jeanba3000 (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*​


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h
*​


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2007)

Le 04/01/2007 à 23:00 - Jeu(x) d'eau.


----------



## macmarco (2 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​ *A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*


----------



## Picouto (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*




​


----------



## Aladisse (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*




​


----------



## vincent absous (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h





*​


----------



## CataTon (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2007)

Jusqu'au 04/01/2007 &#224; 23:00 - Jeu(x) d'eau


----------



## doudou83 (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - Jeudi 4 janvier 23h





*​


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Le 04/01/2007 &#224; 23:00 - Jeu(x) d'eau.



Ne l'avais tu point d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e dans "Transparences" ?


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - Jeudi 4 janvier 23h





*​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau-04 Janvier 2007-23h00*​


----------



## EMqA (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h​*


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 23h ​*




ok, ok, c'est nul.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> canard​



Il est fini le sujet "joubichouteries" Tibo!


----------



## Craquounette (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau
04.01.2007 / 23h00​*


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'eau
04.01.2007 / 23h00


----------



## Foguenne (2 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'eau
04.01.2007 / 23h00​


----------



## al02 (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*


----------



## yvos (2 Janvier 2007)

jeu d'eau - 4/01/2007 23h


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - 4/01/2007 23h*


----------



## teo (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h*




​


----------



## donatello (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier 23h​*


----------



## r0m1 (2 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'eau - jeudi 4 janvier - 23h00​*


----------



## samoussa (2 Janvier 2007)

*jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 - 23h00





*​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

*jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 - 23h00*


----------



## Amok (2 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2007)

*jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 - 23h00*






Ouais &#233;videment apr&#232;s l'Amok...


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 - 23h00

Liquide, solide, en poudre, c'est à la carte


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## PauRiaba (3 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> le 10/11/06 &#224; 17h, Le MUR
> 
> *on relit l'intro du sujet et aussi celle du forum, merci&#8230;*​



Bonjour, 

Votre photo est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussie ! 

*Bravo.*

Pau


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2007)

*jeu d'eau - 04/01/07 - 23h00*​ 




​


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'eau 04/01/2007 23h00


----------



## lufograf (4 Janvier 2007)

JEU D'EAU - jeudi 4 janvier 07 -23h



​


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - Minuit




​


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - Minuit*


----------



## samoussa (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit





*​


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;e elle est un peu cram&#233;e ... :rose: Il y avait tellement de soleil!!! Je n'ai pas r&#233;ussie &#224; faire mieux.


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit
*


----------



## r0m1 (5 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​ *A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit​


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2007)

et quelques heures apr&#232;s, &#231;a donne quoi?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Une ombre


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit




*​


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit






Je suis CaroleDakar dans son idée... se mettre à l'ombre ​


----------



## Sloughi (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)-7 Janvier 2007-minuit*​


----------



## EMqA (5 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)-7 Janvier 2007-minuit*


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 07/01/07 - 24h*




Pour Mado.

Pour Webô qui reconnaitra, peut-être, les "personnes" sur la photo. 

Désolée, pas pu faire mieux!


----------



## Aladisse (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit
*


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Janvier 2007)




----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ​ Pour Mado.




Merci


----------



## nato kino (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)*
7 janvier 2007 - minuit


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## r0m1 (6 Janvier 2007)

_*Ombre(s)- 7 janvier 2007 - minuit​*_


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)- 7 janvier 2007 - minuit​*




_Clic-image_​


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)- 7 janvier 2007 - minuit*







​
_Postée ailleurs, mais retravaillée sous un "jour" différent, ici..._


----------



## donatello (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s)- 7 janvier 2007 - minuit​*


----------



## Mops Argo (6 Janvier 2007)

*OMBRES* 7-01-minuit




​


----------



## doudou83 (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier 2007 - minuit







*​


----------



## al02 (6 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier 2007 - minuit*


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) jusqu'au 7 janvier 2007 - minuit



​


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) jusqu'au 7 janvier 2007 - minuit


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) jusqu'au 7 janvier 2007 - minuit








​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

ça marche pas monsieur miss ....

Edit : Ah voilà ... bon je vais chercher une photo que voilà :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Le 7 janvier 2007, à minuit. OMBRE(S).


----------



## pim (6 Janvier 2007)

Le 7 janvier, &#224; minuit. OMBRE(S).




Comment &#231;a c'est des rayures et pas de l'ombre ?! :hein:


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit​





Mont-Lozère, l'hiver dernier


----------



## grease (6 Janvier 2007)

Dos, Palermo août 2006


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) - 7 janvier - minuit




​


----------



## grease (7 Janvier 2007)

grease a dit:


> Dos, Palermo août 2006



voila, une photo sauf que je voudrais l'avoir en grand et je n'y arrive pas(?)


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Janvier 2007)

*Sourire(s) - 10 janvier 2007 - 2 heure du matin







*​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Euh... J'ai un doute

C'est moi ou CarodeDakar a un peu d'avance?




Et vive l'industrie horlog&#232;re suisse!


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2007)

Oui un peu d'avance


----------



## donatello (7 Janvier 2007)

Ben 7 janvier à minuit c'est totalement équivoque. Donc moi je la soutiens !

Qui a mis cet horaire ?


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2007)

Moi, un problème ?


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est équivoque  (mais c'est/c'était prévu ce soir :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Minuit, c'est le soir. Sinon, c'est 00h00&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## pim (7 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*​ *A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s), 7 janvier à minuit*


----------



## lufograf (7 Janvier 2007)

OMBRE(S)-7 janvier à minuit





[MODE"gonflagedechevilles"ON] 
Je suis trop fort !
"Jeu d'eau" + "ombre(s)"... Ahh zut ! Il me manque "sourire" ! :hein: :rateau: 
[MODE"gonflagedechevilles"OFF]


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2007)

OMBRE(S)-7 janvier à minuit





​


----------



## Picouto (7 Janvier 2007)

*Ombre(s), 7 janvier à minuit*




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Janvier 2007)

Trouvé sur Wikipédia:

"Dans le système de notation des heures sur 24 heures, minuit est la dernière et la première, elle est donc notée parfois 24h00 et le plus souvent 00h00.

Dans le système de notation sur 12 heures, plus utilisé dans les pays anglo-saxons, minuit est noté 12h00 a.m., puisque c'est le matin, donc avant midi (a.m. : ante meridiem)."

Mais bon,  72 heures reste 72 heures. Désolée.:rose: CaroConfuse...:rose: Petit sourire, pour faire passer l'erreur  et que ça ne crée pas trop d'ombre au tableau...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## philire (7 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) 7 janvier &#224; minuit


----------



## esope (7 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dory (7 Janvier 2007)

Ombre(s) 7/01/07 minuit


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2007)

philire a dit:


> ​
> Ombre(s) 7 janvier &#224; minuit



j'adore mais je peux pas envoyer de pt disco


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> j'adore mais je peux pas envoyer de pt disco



Par contre tu peux envoyer de mp, non ?...  


*Ombre(s) - 7 janvier 07 - 24h00*









​


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2007)

Le 07/01/2007 à 00:00 - Ombre(s)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - MINÉRAL*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2007)

Le 11/01/2007 à 00:10 - Minéral


----------



## nato kino (8 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral*
11 janvier 2007 - 00h10


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*


----------



## CataTon (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral​*


----------



## Picouto (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral





*​


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral​*


----------



## jeanba3000 (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*
(En espérant ne pas l'avoir encore postée ici...)​ 


​


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*






​


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral





*​


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

waow ! teo nous a trouvé une carrière de sucre roux !!!!

Et Mops Argos... une carrière de.... de moules ! :afraid: :afraid:

Bravo à tous, toutes les photos sont très belles ! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2007)

Jusqu'au 11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral



​


----------



## Picouto (8 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> tof de monolithe​


tu t'as gourré, pour les monolithes c'est ailleurs que ça se passe


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2007)

ouais d'abord, donc on va dire que ta photo est hypra moche pour la peine! 

ça te fera les pieds!


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ouais d'abord, donc on va dire que ta photo est hypra moche pour la peine!
> 
> ça te fera les pieds!



Chacun son tour de rater ses photos... et puis t'oublies que t'es passé devant y a pas si longtemps que çà 

Et Picouto, le béton, après quelques années d'études, je n'ai pas oublié que c'était un matériau composite minéral...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral






*​


----------



## Mops Argo (8 Janvier 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Et Mops Argos... une carrière de.... de moules ! :afraid: :afraid:


C'est pas d'la moule petit vicieux, c'est du minerai de je ne sais quoi sur un quai !
Et toi, tu en es où du traitement du sujet


----------



## Picouto (8 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Chacun son tour de rater ses photos... et puis t'oublies que t'es passé devant y a pas si longtemps que çà
> 
> Et Picouto, le béton, après quelques années d'études, je n'ai pas oublié que c'était un matériau composite minéral...


C'est vrai que t'as fait des études avant de t'égarer


----------



## donatello (8 Janvier 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> C'est pas d'la moule petit vicieux, c'est du minerai de je ne sais quoi sur un quai !




kaolin ?


----------



## teo (8 Janvier 2007)

étrangement, ma "carrière" n'est pas de sucre roux  mais des coquillages (mais pas des moules )... dans ce coin d'Australie, on en construit même des maisons. C'est des plages entières de coquilles qui forment après bien du temps, du matériau pour construction plutot joli... voir par ici un montage photo de la plage et du "sable" ;-)


----------



## lufograf (8 Janvier 2007)

11 Janvier (00h10) - MINERAL








le petit vicieux vous propose une image garantie 100% sans fruits de mer ​


----------



## Sloughi (8 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral-11 Janvier 2007-0h10*​


----------



## donatello (8 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral-11 Janvier 2007-0h10​*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a, c'est &#224; la r&#233;union :love:


PS : Le bob blanc du touriste.


----------



## donatello (8 Janvier 2007)

Je vois pas ce qui te permet de dire ça.


----------



## EMqA (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral-11 Janvier 2007-0h10​*


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2007)

Minéral-11 Janvier 2007-0h10​
Jp, retourne à Nice, tu vas encore me faire regretter de devoir bosser au lieu de me balader 
Pour en finir, avec l'exotisme , du minéral bien de chez nous, un chemin sur le Sauveterre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> tu t'as gourré, pour les monolithes c'est ailleurs que ça se passe



hé... hé... c'est pas le même guguss qu'a proposé les deux sujets ?


----------



## esope (8 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Le 11 janvier 2007, à 0 h 10. MINÉRAL.


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2007)

*Le 11 janvier 2007, à 0 h 10. MINÉRAL.







*​


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*





​


----------



## ange_63 (9 Janvier 2007)

*11 janvier à 00h10 - Minéral*




​


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2007)

_*Min&#233;ral - 11 janvier - 00h10​*_




_bon je sais , je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;, mais pas sous cette forme...:rose: _


----------



## vincent absous (9 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral - 11 janvier - 00h10




​*​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

donatello a dit:


> kaolin ?



Non le kaolin c'est blanc (c'est une argile pure d'une grande finesse qui sert à fabriquer la porcelaine).


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> C'est des plages entières de coquilles qui forment après bien du temps, du matériau pour construction plutot joli...



Une sorte de falun autrement dénommé grison


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2007)

et en anglais ? 

j'en avais un bloc ici, mais il se brisait et je m'en suis débarrassé 
Très bizarre. Mais cet endroit est très bizarre. Et très beau. Au même endroit, y'a les plus vieilles formes de vie existantes encore sur Terre, qui n'ont pas évolués depuis *3,5 milliards* d'années. C'est vivant et c'est aussi... minéral    

Mais j'en posterai pas des photos, parait que c'est pas interdit ici mais _que ça se fait pas_   et c'est aussi bien, les stromatolites, c'est pas très esthétique ::rateau: :rose:


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> les plus vieilles formes de vie existantes encore sur Terre, qui n'ont pas évolués depuis *3,5 milliards* d'années.



Un peu comme le Mackie, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un peu comme le Mackie, non ?



Le Mackie ou le maquis, vé ?  


(ou alors le Mackie de Sade...)


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> (ou alors le Mackie de Sade...)



Mon petit doigt me dit qu'elle va resservir, celle là !


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> (ou alors le Mackie de Sade...)



Avec beaucoup d'imagination, tout doit être possible j'imagine..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

*Minéral - 11/01/2007 - 00h10





*​


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00​*






*Moulin de Maintenay (62870).*​


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00*​


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00*​




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Moulin ?


----------



## r0m1 (11 Janvier 2007)

Vous etes gentils !!! j'en trouve où moi un moulin dans mon pays du mistral !!!  

Ca sent la ballade en campagne, ma copine va adorer


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2007)

D'un autre côté, vu l'initiateur du thème, il ne fallait pas non plus trop en attendre !  :love:


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Vous etes gentils !!! j'en trouve o&#249; moi un moulin dans mon _pays_ du *Mistral* !!!
> 
> Ca sent la ballade en campagne, ma copine va adorer


Fr&#233;d&#233;ric ?


Ici, peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## donatello (11 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00*​



Caramba !


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00*




​
Ouf, j'ai l'air d'&#234;tre le premier &#224; le faire 

Bon y'a bien _*un*_ &#224; Paris, je viens de penser... mais ma cuisine est moins loin 



_Edit: C'est un Peugeot donc _


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

@ jpmiss, @nephou,  @jul29  :love:



teo a dit:


> _Edit: C'est un Peugeot donc _



*Jokers :* _ (des id&#233;es !)_

Apr&#232;s moulin &#224; poivre, il y a aussi :

- moulin &#224; caf&#233; (grand-m&#232;re)
- moulin &#224; caf&#233; (mitraillette) = _machine &#224; secouer le paletot !_
- moulin de grosse cylindr&#233;e
- moulin &#224; pri&#232;res
- moulin &#224; paroles
- moulin &#224; aube (au cr&#233;puscule)
- et apr&#232;s : moulin &#224; vent.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> *Jokers :* _ (des idées !)_
> 
> Après moulin à poivre, il y a aussi :
> 
> ...



Et ne pas oublier :

- Moulins à vent
- Chiroubles
- Gigondas
- Brouilly
etc. 
 

("Qui vit par le flood sera banni par le flood" - Evangile selon St Alèm - 14-18)


----------



## donatello (11 Janvier 2007)

Et Moulins-sur-Allier


----------



## Picouto (11 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Et ne pas oublier :
> 
> - Moulin à vent...


*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9 h 00





*_Sur les hauteurs de Romanèche-Thorins :love:_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14/01/07- 9h*




On voit hein que c'est une photo de touriste...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2007)

Moulin(s) jusqu'au 14/01/07- 9h 




​


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Moulin(s) jusqu'au 14/01/07- 9h ​



Lin mou ?


----------



## Sloughi (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s)-14 janvier 2007-9h00*​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 -9h00





*Moulin de la Galette à Montmartre (Paris 18è)​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

tulmonde semble habiter pas loins d'un moulin.....moi apparemment pas....
soit je pirate dans google.....soit je fouille iphoto ....je reviendra et editera   


edit donc   

voilà, j'ai cela.....un moteur de grosse cilindrée.....
debrouillez-vous pour y trouver le moulin     




*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 -9h00​*







ici en plus grand .....pour vous aider a mieux le situer


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> *72h pour convaincre...*​
> La règle est simple : ...
> (PS : penser à des sujets où tout le monde puisse participer... )




Humm humm....

Pour le prochaine thème, pensez-y


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Humm humm....
> 
> Pour le prochaine thème, pensez-y



nan, c'est aussi bien ......la vision d'un mot ........j'ai renoncée a un sujet mais je suis sure que en réfléchissant un peu j'aurai pu poster :rose:


----------



## EMqA (11 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 -9h00*





​


----------



## Picouto (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Humm humm....
> 
> Pour le prochaine thème, pensez-y


Tu remontes le boulevard des batignolles, tu passes la place de clichy, et au bout tu tournes à droite, tu marches un peu et là... en plus il est rouge et tu ne peux pas le rater


----------



## al02 (11 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> *72h pour convaincre...*​*Rappel : (PS : penser &#224; des sujets o&#249; tout le monde puisse participer... )
> *





Amok a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, vu l'initiateur du th&#232;me, il ne fallait pas non plus trop en attendre !  :love:



J'avais choisi ce sujet en toute bonne foi, mais j'ai l'impression que cela pose probl&#232;me.

Les moulins ne mobilisent pas les foules.

Je propose de r&#233;duire la dur&#233;e du sujet &#224; 24 heures :

*Moulin(s) - 12 janvier 2007 - 9h00*

A vous de trancher !     ​


----------



## r0m1 (11 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Tu remontes le boulevard des batignolles, tu passes la place de clichy, et au bout tu tournes &#224; droite, tu marches un peu et l&#224;... en plus il est rouge et tu ne peux pas le rater



Ca me fait un peu loin pour la photo tout de m&#234;me !! 

Edit: non non al02, c'est le but du jeu, 72h pour trouver la plus belle photo en rapport avec le th&#232;me, si apr&#232;s c'est toujours facile, c'est un peu moins marrant


----------



## Picouto (11 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Ca me fait un peu loin pour la photo tout de même !!


Mais pas pour lui


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Tu remontes le boulevard des batignolles, tu passes la place de clichy, et au bout tu tournes à droite, tu marches un peu et là... en plus il est rouge et tu ne peux pas le rater



j'y avais meme pas pensé ! ... mais j'ose pas trop y'aller seule :rose: :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (11 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est j'ai trouvé !!!!!!!!!  

Voici mon moulin à vent de chez moi... :mouais:  



_*Moulin - 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00*_


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> j'y avais meme pas pensé ! ... mais j'ose pas trop y'aller seule :rose: :rateau:



je t'accompagne ?  
Al, ne t'en fais pas ! on va se debrouiller !


----------



## pim (11 Janvier 2007)

Eh eh, une mini-&#198;S Moulin Rouge, dommage que je ne sois pas sur Paris :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2007)

Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 -9h00​
Du côté d'Ally, en Haute-Loire
(la prochaine fois, je vous colle les éoliennes du même endroit, mais ils en ont déjà mis sur le Monde, alors... )


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2007)

72h c'est bien, &#231;a force l'imagination  



_bon si on me sort un sujet comme *&#233;l&#233;phant* ou *microbact&#233;ries*, je vais aussi avoir du mal _


----------



## vincent absous (12 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin - 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00




​*​


----------



## ange_63 (12 Janvier 2007)

Vincent Absous a dit:


> *Moulin - 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00
> 
> Photo Moulin rouge​*​



Elle est de toi cette photo? :mouais:


----------



## al02 (12 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Elle est de toi cette photo? :mouais:



Péché avoué sera absous !  :love:


----------



## vincent absous (12 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Elle est de toi cette photo? :mouais:



La photo est de moi (d'ailleurs franchement tr&#232;s mauvaise), mais la carte de v&#339;ux ne m'&#233;tait pas destin&#233;e.


----------



## Amok (12 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> J'avais choisi ce sujet en toute bonne foi, mais j'ai l'impression que cela pose probl&#232;me.
> 
> Les moulins ne mobilisent pas les foules.
> 
> ...



Non, non, une fois parti plus rien ne peut arr&#234;ter ! 
Restons l&#224; dessus, mais il est vrai qu'&#224; l'avenir il faudra faire attention &#224; ce que le sujet soit plus "ouvert". 

Et pour revenir &#224; mon post concernant "l'initiateur du th&#232;me", je vais te faire une confidence : j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de JPMiss . Je saurais maintenant que tu es aussi tordu que lui !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et pour revenir à mon post concernant "l'initiateur du thème", je vais te faire une confidence : j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de JPMiss . Je saurais maintenant que tu es aussi tordu que lui !



C'est bien mal me connaître.


Moi j'aurais proposé "femmes à poil" ou à la rigueur "femmes à poils".


:rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin - 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00




​*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est bien mal me conna&#238;tre.
> 
> 
> Moi j'aurais propos&#233; "femmes &#224; poil" ou &#224; la rigueur "femmes &#224; poils".
> ...



"_Chouchou ? C'est quoi une po&#234;le ?_" 

PS en forme de note de s&#233;curit&#233; : Attention au retour de manche


----------



## donatello (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est de plus en plus compliqué de photographier des moulins de nos jours  

*Moulin - 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00*


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2007)

Moulin-14 janvier 2007-09H00


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin*
14 janvier 2007 - 09h00


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2007)

Bah voil&#224;!


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et pour revenir &#224; mon post concernant "l'initiateur du th&#232;me", je vais te faire une confidence : j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de JPMiss . Je saurais maintenant que tu es *aussi tordu* que lui !



C'est plut&#244;t flatteur d"&#234;tre compar&#233; &#224; ce monument qu'est jpmiss !  

Mais je n'avais pas _initialis&#233;_ ce th&#232;me pour cela.

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9h00*
Il reste encore une journ&#233;e &#224; patienter.   

On va vraiment boire le calice jusqu'*hallali* ! :love: ​


----------



## Picouto (13 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> *Moulin*
> 14 janvier 2007 - 09h00
> 
> moulin​


On a failli l'attendre 


Superbe d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

nato , tes photos sont deja tres réussite mais là tu fais bien fort  :love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2007)

Merci.  

J'ai surtout manqué de me faire embrasser par un véhicule de transport en commun à fort gros tonnages !! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

Si quelqu'un pouvait nous visionner des vieux "Commissaire Moulin" et nous envoyer des photos de son écran...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2007)

Moulin
14 janvier 2007 - 09h00​
Une vielle photo, (2004  ) que j'avais posté à l'époque.


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> *Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 -9h00*
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/354194058_2ca5fd3cef_o.jpg
> ​


​ 
On m'a demandé le lien entre cette photo et les moulins... 
La pièce de métal avec le P dessus est une pièce d'un moulin à poivre (d'où le P ). C'est la vis qui sert à la fois à refermer le moulin à poivre et à régler la finesse du moulinage. 
Et autour ce sont des grains de poivre.


----------



## lufograf (14 Janvier 2007)

Et voici ma piètre contribution... Je m'y suis pris un peu tard ce coup ci, et j'ai pas mieux ! :rose: :sleep:


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2007)

*Moulin(s) - 14 janvier 2007 - 9h00*

*Ouf ! ...*  ​
Merci aux brillants participants   

_N.B. j'ai initialis&#233; ce sujet le 11 janvier, jour de mon anniversaire : &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; ma f&#234;te ! _     :love:

A toi de jouer *AMOK* !  




lufograf a dit:


> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/4513/image1qm5.jpg​



Un instant, j'ai cru que la roue de la mort concernait mon iMac, j'ai donc attendu un peu qu'il se d&#233;bloque !  Arfff !


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public*
17 janvier 2007 - 10h35


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public*
17 janvier 2007 - 10h35 





Jardins du ch&#226;teau de Bl&#233;rancourt (Aisne)​


----------



## samoussa (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public
-17 janvier 2007 - 10h35 *


----------



## vincent absous (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public*
17 janvier 2007 - 10h35


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public
17 janvier 2007 - 10h35 *


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2007)

Golden Gate Park - San Francisco​


----------



## project_83 (14 Janvier 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Golden Gate Park - San Francisco​



SF, ma ville de coeur, j'espère que tu t'éclates bien la bas.


----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square, ou jardin public
17 janvier 2007 - 10h35 *




​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2007)

le logo fa&#231;on "Biohazard" &#231;a donne envie d'aller se promener dans les jardins de Bordeaux!


----------



## Picouto (14 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> le logo fa&#231;on "Biohazard" &#231;a donne envie d'aller se promener dans les jardins de Bordeaux!



Quand j'ai d&#233;couvert le logo de Bordeaux, j'avoue avoir hallucin&#233; : Jupp&#233; serait-il fan de Resident Evil ? (&#231;a expliquerait... non rien  )

Plus s&#233;rieusement, un semblant d'explication ici


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public, 17/01/06 - 10h35*





Ouh! ça penche! (toujours photo de touriste...  )


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2007)

Parc, square ou jardin public, 17/01/06 - 10h35​
Montr&#233;al, 2004





Dans ce thread, je ressuscite de vieilles images.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> le logo façon "Biohazard" ça donne envie d'aller se promener dans les jardins de Bordeaux!



Moi ça me rappelle plutôt les risqes biologiques!!!    Pour un parc ça fait peur!  :rateau:


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public, 17/01/06 - 10h35*




​
Jardin du Pavillon Nicolas Carré de Baudoin, Ménilmontant, Paris 20e, de chez moi​


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Jardin du Pavillon Nicolas Carr&#233; de Baudoin, M&#233;nilmontant, Paris 20e, de chez moi​



T'es haut, teo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2007)

Parc, square ou jardin public jusqu'au 17/01/07 - 10h35


​


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2007)

Le 17/01/2007 &#224; 10:35 - Parc, square ou jardin public


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2007)

_M. Foguenne : votre image est trop grande !  
_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35​*


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2007)

Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35​
Juste une petite faite au Mu2 à Montpellier sur l'esplanade.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4129778 a dit:
			
		

> _M. Foguenne : votre image est trop grande !
> _



M. Alem, oui et non, &#231;a vient d'une page g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;e par iPhoto + .mac  :love: 

(c'est quand on augmente la taille des forums d&#233;j&#224; ?  )


&#233;dit, oui tu as raison, l&#224; c'est trop. (800 de large, bizarre.)
Je corrige (je revois les niveaux aussi, &#224; l'&#233;poque je ne connaissais pas.  )


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> M. Alem, oui et non, ça vient d'une page générée par iPhoto + .mac  :love:
> 
> (c'est quand on augmente la taille des forums déjà ?  )
> 
> ...



Et elle ne dépasse pas les 100ko, et avec un modem RTC, c'est le poids plus que la taille qui compte 

Comment ça, y a pas que pour les modems RTC, vous pouvez préciser votre pensée ???


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2007)

ange_63 a dit:


> Moi ça me rappelle plutôt les risqes biologiques!!!




D'après toi ça se traduit comment en anglais "risque biologique"? 

  :rateau:  


*Parc, square ou jardin public, 17/01/06 - 10h35*


----------



## donatello (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35*


----------



## donatello (14 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'après toi ça se traduit comment en anglais "risque biologique"?
> 
> :rateau:



Perso j'avais fait le pari que c'était du troisième degré... Mais maintenant j'ai un doute


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'après toi ça se traduit comment en anglais "risque biologique"?
> 
> :rateau:



Non mais bon tu sais elle et l'anglais ...


----------



## Sloughi (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc,square ou jardin public-17 janvier 2007-10h35*​


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Jardin du Pavillon Nicolas Carré de Baudoin, Ménilmontant, Paris 20e, de chez moi​



Dis t'es sûr que ton _frigo _est toujours à la bonne température ? Et on les finit quand d'ailleurs..? :love::love:



Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35




​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2007)

Jardin médiéval de l'Abbaye de Daoulas (Finistère).


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35
*



​
d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e, deux fois m&#234;me :rose:


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35
*






​


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Janvier 2007)

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35
*




​


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Janvier 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (15 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Non mais bon tu sais elle et l'anglais ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:love: Un qui me connais bien!  
Oui l'anglais et moi c'est une longue histoire d'amouuuur :rateau:  




(Je n&#8217;incrimine ni le pays ni de ses habitants, ni de la langue elle m&#234;me, mais des m&#233;thodes d'apprentissage en france)


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2007)

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, 1983.​


----------



## doudou83 (15 Janvier 2007)

*Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35





*​


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2007)

*Th&#232;mes d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233;s :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste &#224; jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_ 

Ben alors, y'a plus personne qui y pense &#224; mettre &#224; jour  

Donc pour moi...

*Parc, square ou jardin public - 17 janvier 2007 - 10h35*





En plus c'est une Joubichouterie...


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Dis t'es sûr que ton _frigo _est toujours à la bonne température ? Et on les finit quand d'ailleurs..? :love::love:



_*Mon frigo extérieur* est déréglé, j'ai des pousses de muguet qui font leur sortie _


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2007)

*Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35





*​Square Sir George-Etienne Cartier, Montréal​


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2007)

Je te gage une pelleté de neige que ça date de quelques heures...


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Je te gage une pelleté de neige que ça date de quelques heures...



Oui  C'était ce matin


----------



## LucD (16 Janvier 2007)

*
Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35*

Nexka...j'adore

Et en plus Bayonne est la ville de la femme que j'aime fort. Elle ressemble un peu à ça:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Square Sir George-Etienne Cartier, Montr&#233;al​​




Je sais que &#231;a n'est pas vraiment le lieu pour &#231;a mais quand tu photographie de la neige tu devrais essayer de regler le correcteur d'exposition (symbole +/-) vers +1 environ. Ca te donnerait une image moins grise, un peu comme &#231;a 

Fin de la digression. ​


----------



## lufograf (16 Janvier 2007)

Très joli nexka :love: !!
...et même si techniquement les corrections de jpmiss sont très bien vues, j'aime l'ambiance grise et presque terne de ta photo :rose: ; 
Il y a un coté fin du monde, assez mélancolique ! Bon je sais j'ai un côté un peu dépressif...   Mais je me soigne ! 
La preuve avec cette photos et les couleurs suaves du jardin Majorelle ! 
(et non... elle ne date pas de ce matin ! )


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Fin de la digression.



Oui, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à blablabla blablabla...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

*Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35*






​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Janvier 2007)

*Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35*






​
 :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (16 Janvier 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> *Parc , square ou jardin public - 17/01/07 - 10h35*
> 
> 
> Tof 1
> ...


_"There can be only one"©_​ On a dit une et une seule


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2007)

_&#231;a se rel&#226;che dans ce sujet, si si&#8230;
_


----------



## Lastrada (16 Janvier 2007)

ah ben &#231;a fait plaisir.


----------



## philire (17 Janvier 2007)

*Parc , square ou jardin public*





17 janvier - 10h35


----------



## vincent absous (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*






​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Maison de la Culture du Japon à Paris.
Architectes : Kenneth ARMSTRONG et Hasayuki YAMANAKA


----------



## doudou83 (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h





*​


----------



## CataTon (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*




​


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*



​


----------



## philire (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2007)

Dis moi JP, tu étais déjà là lors de la construction du louvre ???  


*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*​



​


----------



## Mops Argo (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h





*​


----------



## Picouto (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20/01/07 - 11h*




​


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles*
20 janvier 2007 - 11h


----------



## Picouto (17 Janvier 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> *Jeu d'angles*
> 20 janvier 2007 - 11h
> 
> la m&#234;me que moi mais pas pareil​


hummmmm :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2007)

Tsss, c'est malin !!  :rateau:  

Tant pis, je la laisse.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'angles 20 janvier - 11h


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'angles jusqu'au 20 janvier - 11h



​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'angles... jusqu'au 20 janvier, 11h.


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2007)

Le 20/01/2007 à 11:00 - Jeux d'angles.


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'angles...jusqu'au 20 janvier 11h


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angle, le 20/01/07 &#224; 11h
*
merci macmarco, tu m'as donn&#233; une id&#233;e de photo &#224; poster ici 




​je voyais pas quoi poster ... du coup je me dis qu'il faudrait que je fasse plus attention &#224; la g&#233;om&#233;trie desfois


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles
20 janvier 2007 - 11h *​


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles
20 janvier 2007 - 11h *





​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (17 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20 janvier 2007 - 11h00​*


----------



## N°6 (18 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles
20 janvier 2007 - 11h *


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles - 20 janvier 2007 - 11h00​*


----------



## wip (18 Janvier 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> *Jeu d'angles - 20 janvier 2007 - 11h00​*


On a dit 700 pix sur le grand coté !!!


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2007)

Jeu d'angles - 20 janvier 2007 - 11h00​


----------



## Sloughi (18 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angles-20 janvier 2007-11h00*​


----------



## al02 (18 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angles-20 janvier 2007-11h00*


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2007)

Jeux d'angles-20 janvier 2007-11h00


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2007)

Jeux d'angles -20/01/07- 11h00




​


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu d'angles
20 janvier 2007 - 11h *




​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

*jeux D'angles 20 Janvier 11h​*​
Voir la pièce jointe 13200


----------



## Lastrada (19 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angles 
20 Janvier 11h​*



:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

Première participation, ce fil m'avait échappé. 
J'ai ça dans mes cartons, ça colle pile poil je trouve.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (19 Janvier 2007)

>Amok :love: 

Pff ! plein de belles photos, et je suis toujours _[censur&#233;]_ :rose:


----------



## donatello (19 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angles - 20 Janvier 11h​*


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'Angles - 20/01/07 - 11H00​*



Oui voil&#224; : j'ai pris en photo un clou, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a bien sur le coup et puis bon apr&#232;s j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a banal et puis 72 heures est arriv&#233; !


----------



## lufograf (19 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224; ma petite contribution...  





Oulah !! :affraid:
Ordr&#233; s'entraine au tir au clous !


----------



## Craquounette (20 Janvier 2007)

*Jeux d'angle - 20 janvier - 11h00*







Je recycle je sais...:rose:


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Le 23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

Jusqu'au 23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction




​


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Janvier 2007)

usqu'au 23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction​


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Mops Argo a dit:


> usqu'au 23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction​





Chouette ! 
Elle a vraiment un côté Meccano® cette photo !


----------



## donatello (20 Janvier 2007)

*23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction
*





 :rateau:​


----------



## Picouto (20 Janvier 2007)

*Le 23/01/2007 à 13:00 - Jeu de construction*




​


----------



## r0m1 (20 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction - 23 janvier 2007 - 13h00*


----------



## donatello (20 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/9761/grueweb7es.jpg​




:mouais: 

Je vais arrêter de faire des photos et me mettre définitivement au point de croix... 

 

 

:love:


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2007)

Légos ?​


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Légos ?*​






C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit en voyant la photo !


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2007)

Petit hommage à Koudelka​


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_salaud ! j'y ai fait des photos dimanche dernier avec mon bronica ! 
_


----------



## samoussa (20 Janvier 2007)

heu cette photo a au moins 4 ou 5 ans   
Les quais wilson c'est mon royaume


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2007)

Quelque part en Ardèche, au col du Buisson ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction - 23 janvier 2007 - 13h00​*


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2007)

Désolé pour la qualité de la photo c'est assez pourri 
j'ai bidouillé les niveaux dans Photoshop ​


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction - 23 janvier 2007 - 13h00​*


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2007)

alors&#8230; je rappelle &#224; *Craquounette, Picouto, donatello, teo et Dendrim&#232;re* que la prochaine fois que vos photos sont trop lourdes, c'est un avertissement&#8230; &#231;a et ceux de l'autre sujet&#8230; &#231;a commence &#224; peser&#8230; faites un minimum gaffe, &#231;a ne prend pas plus de temps &#224; faire en sorte que &#231;a soit "assez" fluide.


----------



## Sloughi (21 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction-23 Janvier 2007-13h00*​


----------



## Melounette (21 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction-23 Janvier 2007-13h00

*





'tin, je savais même pas que la taille maxi c'était 700 pixels maintenant.:rose:​


----------



## vincent absous (22 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction - 23/01/07 - 13h*






​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction, 23 janvier 2007, 13h00*









​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Merci à vous de vos encouragements pour l'image ci-dessus.
Pour répondre à la question, il s'agit de la bride de fixation d'une éolienne de grande puissance, c'est-à-dire la partie sur laquelle vient être boulonné le premier fût composant la tour de l'éolienne.


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2007)

Jeu de construction -23/01/07- 13h00


----------



## nato kino (22 Janvier 2007)

*Jeu de construction*
23 janvier 2007 - 13h


----------



## esope (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## lufograf (23 Janvier 2007)

Et benh, moi, je rapelle à Dendrimède, nato kino et esope que la prochaine fois qu'ils postent des photos qui déchirent, et bien je revends mon appareil photo. :rateau:  

Mode "flooderie" OFF :



​

(ouf, juste à l'heure, celle là   )


----------



## Picouto (23 Janvier 2007)

*BANC(S)
Jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*




​


----------



## Picouto (23 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## vincent absous (23 Janvier 2007)

*BANC(S) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*






​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2007)

*BANC(S) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*





​


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2007)

*BANC(S) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2007)

*BANC(S) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*





​


----------



## r0m1 (23 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> *BANC(S) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14h00*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me fait un peu penser à certaines photo d'Amok, ça en a un peu le style je trouve


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2007)

Le 26/01/2007 à 14:00 - Banc(s)


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2007)

* 26/01/2007 à 14:00 - Banc(s) *


----------



## al02 (23 Janvier 2007)

* 26/01/2007 à 14:00 - Banc(s) *


----------



## Craquounette (23 Janvier 2007)

* Banc(s) - 26/01/2007 - 14:00 *


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Banc(s) jusqu'au 26/01/2007 - 14:00



​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

*Banc(s) - 26/01/2007 - 14:00 *


----------



## jahrom (23 Janvier 2007)

*26/01/2007 à 14:00 - Banc(s)*


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2007)

Bancs - 26/01/07 - 14h00


----------



## Sloughi (23 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00*​


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00​


----------



## CataTon (23 Janvier 2007)

Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00
*



ah c'est certain que c'est du recyclage, et de choses r&#233;centes en plus :rose: c'est mal ... mais c'est tellement bien


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00
*



​


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2007)

Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi je recycle 


samoussa et elisnice vous etes mes 2 pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (24 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00
*






h&#233;h&#233; ibiliive i can fly. Je suis en haut euh. (vu de chez ouam en tous cas).​


----------



## EMqA (24 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00​*


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi aussi je recycle



J'adore. Tu connais Martin Parr ?


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2007)

A cause des exams (qui se terminent enfin bient&#244;t!!), je peux pas vraiment sortir pour aller faire des photos sur ce th&#232;me, donc en fouillant un peu dans mes anciennes photos, j'ai trouv&#233; celle-ci 

*Bancs - 26 Janvier 2007 - 14h00​*


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

j'aime bien par contre je trouve l'effet de vignetage un peu trop prononcé à mon goût; Par contre le cadrage


----------



## esope (24 Janvier 2007)

qui me donne le nom de la station??:rateau:


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_ya &#231;a &#224; St-Lazare mais je reconnais pas forc&#233;ment les quais&#8230; _


----------



## esope (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4144208 a dit:
			
		

> _ya ça à St-Lazare mais je reconnais pas forcément les quais _



presque c'est miromesnil , en fait sur la photo originale qui est en couleur ça se reconnaît plus car les sièges sont bleu turquoise (ce qui, soit-dit en passant, est très moche ), mais je me suis apercu après de la stupidité de ma question/jeu :rateau:


----------



## kanako (24 Janvier 2007)

Bancs - 26 Janvier 2007 - 14h00





c'est l&#224; que je me rend compte que mon cadre est moche, j'arrive pas &#224; faire des cardes en couleurs qui me conviennent&#8230;
(sinon, en bidouillant les niveaux j'ai d&#233;couvert que c'&#233;tait aussi un AP !)

&#233;dit : moi c'est dans un m&#233;tro (Lillois)


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

esope a dit:


> presque c'est miromesnil , en fait sur la photo originale qui est en couleur ça se reconnaît plus car les sièges sont bleu turquoise (ce qui, soit-dit en passant, est très moche ), mais je me suis apercu après de la stupidité de ma question/jeu :rateau:


Tu les convertis comment en NB tes photos ?



kanako a dit:


> Bancs - 26 Janvier 2007 - 14h00
> c'est là que je me rend compte que mon cadre est moche, j'arrive pas à faire des cardes en couleurs qui me conviennent
> (sinon, en bidouillant les niveaux j'ai découvert que c'était aussi un AP !)
> 
> édit : moi c'est dans un métro (Lillois)



Tu as changé de photo non ? 

Pour celle d'avant, je l'aimais bien. Par contre une regle simple : Ne jamais trop équilibrer son image. Ne place pas une ligne d'horizon au milieu de ton image; Ne place pas ton sujet au centre de ton cadre. Tu perds tout dynamisme, et ton images est plate.


----------



## esope (24 Janvier 2007)

[mode HS on]



samoussa a dit:


> Tu les convertis comment en NB tes photos ?



sur photoshop, nouveau calque de réglage mélangeur de couches, et après j'affine avec des masque de fusion sur des calques de réglages genre niveau, courbes, ou luminosité/contraste...
Mais il me semble que le sujet à déjà été abordé *ICI*  

[/mode HS off]


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

esope a dit:


> [mode HS on]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essaye de prendre un calque de reglage noir et blanc plutot que melangeur de couche. En tout ca moi je préfère.


----------



## kanako (24 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Tu as changé de photo non ?
> 
> Pour celle d'avant, je l'aimais bien. Par contre une regle simple : Ne jamais trop équilibrer son image. Ne place pas une ligne d'horizon au milieu de ton image; Ne place pas ton sujet au centre de ton cadre. Tu perds tout dynamisme, et ton images est plate.



j'ai changé parceque j'avais fait une fausse manip', l'autre est retournée dans Autoportrait là où je voulais la mettre à la base.
À propos de l'équilibre, c'est très rare que je prenne mes sujets en photo de manière aussi frontale, central, d'habitude j'aime pas du tout, là je voulais changer, et j'aimais bien la couleur surtout : les bancs oranges, le reflet du métro bleu qui passe derrière moi, et mon reflet   (bin ouais on fait pas d'AP si on est pas un minimum narcissique)

je poste ça ici quand même, bien que celà concerne cet Auto-Portrait
et on clot la parenthèse (désolée):rose:


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

kanako a dit:


> j'ai changé parceque j'avais fait une fausse manip', l'autre est retournée dans Autoportrait là où je voulais la mettre à la base.
> À propos de l'équilibre, c'est très rare que je prenne mes sujets en photo de manière aussi frontale, central, d'habitude j'aime pas du tout, là je voulais changer, et j'aimais bien la couleur surtout : les bancs oranges, le reflet du métro bleu qui passe derrière moi, et mon reflet   (bin ouais on fait pas d'AP si on est pas un minimum narcissique)
> 
> je poste ça ici quand même, bien que celà concerne cet Auto-Portrait
> et on clot la parenthèse (désolée):rose:



Je l'aime bien ton autoportrait et les couleurs sont sympas


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> J'adore. Tu connais Martin Parr ?



Merci :rose: 

Oui je connais, d'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai fait un tour sur le site de photos faite avec un K750 SonnyEricsson il y'a qqs jours.. 

J'ai beaucoup mais je crois que c'est pas demain la veille que j'arriverai a une telle spontanéité.


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Merci :rose:
> 
> Oui je connais, d'ailleurs c'est marrant, j'ai fait un tour sur le site de photos faite avec un K750 SonnyEricsson il y'a qqs jours..


T'as le lien du site?


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_dites, c'est devenu le dernier salon &#224; la mode ? pt&#234;te parce que je parle de &#231;a toute la journ&#233;e mais m&#234;me entendre deux photographes de Ouest-France (&#224; priori) discuter &#224; la table &#224; midi me gonfle&#8230; franchement, le meilleur commentaire d'esth&#233;tique que j'ai entendu &#224; la fac de la part d'une femme exquise, grand prix de rome et ayant une collection de chaussures &#224; faire palir toute fille, c'&#233;tait &#224; propos d'un tableau de Jackson Pollock et pour r&#233;pondre &#224; un &#233;tudiant avec une coupe de cheveux d'artiste : "on s'en fout comment c'est fait, dans le fond, &#231;a te saute &#224; la figure et tu t'y jettes &#224; la suite, c'est beau."

voil&#224;, postez des photos, merci. le reste est superf&#233;tatoire.
_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> T'as le lien du site?




c'est là 

Mais bon, on s'éloigne beaucoup du sujet là...


----------



## Melounette (25 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00
*






Ah bon on peut recycler ?
N'y voyez pas un message pour les floodeurs du dessus.
​ 
​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

désolé, mais j'ai pas mieux.


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs-26 Janvier 2007-14h00
*







_Clic pour version plus grande
j'ai mis une chtiote hein mon Alèm 
Et en plus vous aurez le pourquoi du comment 
_
​


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2007)

*Banc(s)*
26 janvier 2007 - 14h


----------



## LucD (25 Janvier 2007)

*Bancs, Jeudi 25/01 14h00*​
*Maiwen*, j'aime beaucoup...féminité du sens du détail ?
*Lastrada*, magnifique compo, très beau cadre, original et pourtant homogène...j'adore.
*Lumai*, superbe, j'adore l'atmosphère crépusculaire très présente...fan.
*Jpmiss*, bah tu vois, t'es presque plus fort quand tu mets des gens dans le viseur  ...très fan aussi. Très graphique, esthétique comme tu aimes et pourtant plein d'humour et de vie.


----------



## lufograf (25 Janvier 2007)

Frais de ce matin ! :rateau: ​


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Picouto (25 Janvier 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> tof


Superbe :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Janvier 2007)

Rolleiflex 1961... ;-)


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2007)

*Millie's Bench*
Tilden Regional Park
Berkeley, Californie​


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2007)

*Banc(s)*

 26 janvier 2007 - 14h


----------



## r0m1 (26 Janvier 2007)

Bon, y 'a plus personne qui se lance... alors j'en tente un : 


*Nuages... - 29 janvier 2007 - 18h00​*



edit: cool , en plus &#231;a fait une nouvelle lettre


----------



## r0m1 (26 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## al02 (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages... - 29 janvier 2007 - 18h00*






_Le temps se bahute !  _​


----------



## vincent absous (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages... - 29 janvier 2007 - 18h00​*


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages... - 29 janvier 2007 - 18h00*


----------



## Picouto (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages... - jusqu'au 29 janvier 2007 18h00*




​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Un vieux truc, du temps des APN à 2M de pixels !


----------



## Sloughi (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00*​


----------



## EMqA (26 Janvier 2007)




----------



## maiwen (26 Janvier 2007)

Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00





​je suis désolée c'est très souvent que du recyclage mais bon :rose:


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2007)

Nuages -29/01/07- 18h00




​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00​*


----------



## donatello (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00​*



​


----------



## CataTon (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00​*



​


----------



## Luc G (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00*​


----------



## Melounette (26 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00*






[/IMG]​


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages... - 29 Janvier 2007 - 18h00*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages...
29 janvier à 18h00



Je la poste en miniature attachée parce que sinon c'est vraiment  trop rikiki et on y voit rien...





(j'espère que c'est juste et qu'en attaché ça ne prend pas de place, dans le cas contraire il s'agit d'une grossière erreur et je vous prierais de m'excuser :rose:  )


​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (27 Janvier 2007)

Barcelona, Arizona, hey, hey !


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages*
29 janvier 2007 - 18h


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## kanako (27 Janvier 2007)

Grug il a de droles de nuages 




r0m1 a dit:


> Bon, y 'a plus personne qui se lance... alors j'en tente un :
> 
> edit: cool , en plus ça fait une nouvelle lettre



 c'est marrant, en cliquant sur ce sujet depuis mon tableau de bord et en attendant que ça charge, je me disais que ça avait dû changer de sujet. Puis j'ai regardé par la fenêtre et j'ai vu les nuages, je me suis dit un sujet nuages ça serait cool, j'en ai plein qui attendent dans le DD&#8230;  

donc : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



désolée pour le bruit, c'est mon apn&#8230;


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2007)

Le 29/01/2007 à 18:00 - Nuages


----------



## PierreG (27 Janvier 2007)




----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2007)

PierreG a dit:


>



Cela ne s'affiche pas, kiss kiss !    



> Google Error
> 
> *Forbidden*
> Your client does not have permission to get URL / from this server.


----------



## LucD (27 Janvier 2007)

*Le 29/01/2007 à 18:00 - Nuages*​
*Grug*, j'adore +++

*Macmarco*, c'est quoi les pointillés ? C'est pour que les enfants découpent et fasse des collages ?


----------



## PierreG (27 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Cela ne s'affiche pas, kiss kiss !



Question sans doute bête : comment fait-on pour coller directement la photo dans le message?


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2007)

leuloup a dit:


> *Macmarco*, c'est quoi les pointillés ? C'est pour que les enfants découpent et fasse des collages ?






Ce sont des lignes haute tension.
La pixelisation dûe à la réduction fait le reste.


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2007)

PierreG a dit:


> Question sans doute bête : comment fait-on pour coller directement la photo dans le message?


par exemple cliquer dans la signature de macmarco, o&#249; simplement lire la faq&#8230;


----------



## PierreG (27 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> par exemple cliquer dans la signature de macmarco, où simplement lire la faq



Merci.


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2007)

PierreG a dit:


> Question sans doute bête : comment fait-on pour coller directement la photo dans le message?



Voir dans cette *annonce* du forum *Portofolio*.  

Ta photo en image attachée est bien belle, mais un peu petite ! 

Elle serait mieux en 600*450 :


----------



## katelijn (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages...-29 Janvier 2007-18h00


----------



## olof (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages - 29 janvier 18h






Sympa comme thème, y'a des belles choses !!!


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages - 29 janvier 18h





​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages - 29/01/07 - 18H00​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages jusqu'au 29/01/07 - 18H00



​


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2007)

Nuages jusqu'au 29/01/07 - 18H00





​


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2007)

_Nuages jusqu'au 29/01/07 - 18H00_




​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Nuages jusqu'au 29/01/07 - 18H00


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> je cause indien





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4148154 a dit:
			
		

> je reponds a nephou




alem, il t'a dis quoi nephou dans son long discours saccag&#233; ? 
et ta courte reponse? 






bravo  :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2007)

Nuages - 29/01/07 - 18H00


----------



## lufograf (28 Janvier 2007)

belle page ! Continuons dans l'accumulation de cumulus !


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages - 29/01/07 - 18H00*





_clic pour + d'infos_​


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

(Oui, oui : dans ce sens là !)​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> (Oui, oui : dans ce sens l&#224; !)​


On peut avoir une explication de texte? C'est hallucinant.


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut avoir une explication de texte? C'est hallucinant.



Tu n'as jamais photographié (ou vu) des nuages en étant couché ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2007)

Nuages 29/01/07 - 18H





(T'as besoin d'une explication, l&#224;, beefnose? )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'as jamais photographi&#233; (ou vu) des nuages en &#233;tant couch&#233; ?


Sacril&#232;ge. Dans le manuel Kodak de 1985 du bon photographe, il est conseill&#233; de se tenir debout, coudes contre le buste et de bien centrer le sujet.
C'est pas comme &#231;a qu'on fait de la photo? 



_fin du hors-sujet, vous pouvez reprendre une activit&#233; normale. 
Merci._


edit : 


bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nuages 29/01/07 - 18H
> 
> 
> 
> (T'as besoin d'une explication, l&#224;, beefnose? )



L&#224;, non. Potard &#224; fonds, comme d'hab. 


et pour ne pas flooder :


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Potard à fonds, comme d'hab.




Notre Bobby, c'est un peu le Jean Alesi de la photo !


----------



## doudou83 (29 Janvier 2007)

*Nuages jusqu'au 29/01/07 18h00





*​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

*nuages - 29/01/07 - 18h​*


Voir la pièce jointe 13325


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Notre Bobby, c'est un peu le Jean Alesi de la photo !


_
reste que Jean Alesi faisait des courses hallucinantes sous la pluie moins sur le sec il pleut chez toi Bobby ? _


----------



## Sloughi (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30*​


----------



## Sloughi (29 Janvier 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de remettre la liste à jour lorsque vous proposez un nouveau sujet_


----------



## olof (29 Janvier 2007)

Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30


----------



## vincent absous (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30*


----------



## CataTon (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30*




​


----------



## maiwen (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30*




​
pas évident de trouver photo de statue


----------



## Mops Argo (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30





*​


----------



## Picouto (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s) - jusqu'au 1er Fevrier 2007-18h30*





Pour les mal-voyants  : Oscar Wilde​


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2007)

Le 01/02/2007 à 18:30 - Statue(s)


----------



## donatello (29 Janvier 2007)

olof a dit:


> Statue(s)-01 Fevrier 2007-18h30
> 
> http://www.olofweb.com/macgeneration/statue.jpg



Wow, énorme


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2007)

(Scan "granuleux", d&#233;sol&#233;. Jeanne D'Arc, Paris, 1989.)​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2007)

Jusqu'au 01/02/2007 à 18:30 - Statue(s)



​


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2007)

*
Statue - 01 février 18h30*





​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

*statue(s) - 1/02/07 - 18h30​*


Voir la pièce jointe 13333




Cataton : super marrant le regard du chien 
 suis en panne de croquettes pour l'instant


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2007)

Statue - 01 février 18h30​






Ève à Autun


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2007)

lumai a dit:


> *
> Statue - 01 février 18h30*
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/123/373615058_b07e53248c_o.jpg​



Elle me fait penser à la "bravitude" !


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2007)

_*Statue - 01 f&#233;vrier 18h30*_


----------



## EMqA (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_*Statue - 01 février 18h30
*_


----------



## Paski.pne (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue - 01 février 18h30*


----------



## esope (29 Janvier 2007)




----------



## donatello (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue - 01 février 18h30​*


----------



## r0m1 (29 Janvier 2007)

Pô vraiment été super inspiré sur ce coup là... 


_*Statue - 01 février 2007 - 18h30​*_



:rose:


----------



## donatello (29 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien la photo d'Yvos et j'en ai marre qu'on me censure mes coups de boule au prétexte fallacieux que je ferais bien d'en donner à d'autres et gnagnagna...


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2007)

_ce qui est priv&#233; ferait bien mieux de le rester&#8230; soit dit en passant&#8230;
_


----------



## Melounette (29 Janvier 2007)

_*Statue - 01 février 2007 - 18h30*_







Aux arrrrrmes ! \o/
Et le général tira son épée
Et la lame resta bien malgré lui dans le fourreau....
Krrr krr krr
Oui bin j'aime bien me raconter des histoires avec mes photos.:rose:​


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2007)

*Statue*
1er f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h30 






_* : petit coucou &#224; l'archiviste de ces forums_


----------



## LucD (29 Janvier 2007)

*STATUES 1ER FEVRIER 18h30​*





...Ferait même presque le lien avec le thème précédent dis-donc !


----------



## jeanba3000 (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

- STATUE -
- 1er février / 18h30 -








​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## jahrom (30 Janvier 2007)

STATUE -
- 1er février / 18h30 -


----------



## Lastrada (30 Janvier 2007)

STATUE -
- 1er février / 18h30 -


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2007)

Statues 1er Février 18h30


----------



## wip (30 Janvier 2007)

Statues 1er Février 18h30​ 





​


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2007)

Statues 1er Février 18h30 ​ 




Excusez moi monsieur, pour Ybor City c'est par où ?​


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2007)

*Statue - 01 février 18h30*











​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

*Statue - 01/02/07 - 18H00
*


----------



## doudou83 (30 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s) - 1er février - 18h30





*​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Janvier 2007)

Statue(s) - 1er février - 18h30


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## samoussa (31 Janvier 2007)

*statues - 1er fevrier - 18h30*


----------



## Aladisse (31 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s) - 1er février - 18h30





*​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

*Statue(s) - 1er f&#233;vrier - 18h30*


----------



## lufograf (1 Février 2007)

Statue(s) > 1er février à 18h30


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)

Je sais on a pas le droit de poster deux photos, simplement ici c'est la m&#234;me j'ai juste modifi&#233; quelques petits trucs&#8230; a-t-on droit aux photos modifi&#233;s ??
comme je savais pas je mets aussi l'originale en aper&#231;ut :







(en plus l'originale a perdu en couleur avec la compression web&#8230


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

*Statue(s) - 1er f&#233;vrier - 18h30*


----------



## donatello (1 Février 2007)

C'est reparti les amis, on tient la cadence :

*Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30​*



Désolé pour le scan un peu moisi c'était l'époque de mon SRT101 :love:


----------



## donatello (1 Février 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :*

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr ! 



_PS : Ce n'est pas interdit de changer un peu le PS de temps en  temps..._


----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

donatello a dit:


> C'est reparti les amis, on tient la cadence :
> 
> *Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30​*
> 
> ...



Chic chic un thème de chez nous !!! :love: :love: Bon il s'agit de faire du tri parce que j'en ai une chiée plus un tas


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2007)

_*Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30*_


----------



## maiwen (1 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30
*​
super rémi


----------



## kanako (1 Février 2007)

Rah ! Donatello, je peux plus te bouler, mais merci merci merci :love:
tr&#232;s bon th&#232;me, je suis contente, ma derni&#232;re fourn&#233;e de photo c'est la plage de calais, &#231;a tombe tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien&#8230;
le temps de selectionner, et je re !
(je sens qu'il va y avoir des d&#233;gats collat&#233;raux l&#224; aussi ! )


----------



## mado (1 Février 2007)

P&#234;ch&#233;s et ouverts par une experte :love: Sur une plage de Corse..


Sur la plage - 4/02/07 - 18h30 (ou 20h58 )





​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30*


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2007)

Sur la plage - 4 F&#233;vrier - 18h30


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2007)

Sur la plage 4 février 18h30





​


----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

Que des superbes photos sur ce th&#232;me pour l'instant   

Il faudrait voir pour qu'on fasse se rencontrer le monsieur d'yvos et la demoiselle de lumai pour qu'ils n'aillent plus tout seuls &#224; la plage ...


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2007)

Le 04/02/2007 à 18:30 - Sur la plage


----------



## MamaCass (1 Février 2007)

Le 04/02/2007 &#224; 18:30 - La plage au loin :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

Bon, ce n'est pas une de mes plus belles, mais incontestablement une des plus surprenantes, une de celles qui me pla&#238;t le plus  


*Sur la plage - 04 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18:30​*


----------



## EMqA (1 Février 2007)




----------



## mado (1 Février 2007)

C'est des traces de pas rOm1 ? Un g&#233;ant ou des m&#233;duses minuscules ?


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Février 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (1 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> C'est des traces de pas rOm1 ? Un géant ou des méduses minuscules ?



Il y a bien des traces de pas, et les méduses ce sont des pélagias, elles sont petites (au max 10 à 12 cm de diamètre) mais extrêment urticantes... donc point de géant


----------



## teo (1 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage &#8212; 4 f&#233;vrier 18h30*




​
_edit: Faut pas croire, y'avait du sable pourtant&#8230;_

J'en avais plusieurs en t&#234;te, envie de toutes les poster.
Finalement, il faut faire un choix et celle-ci s'impose.
Milles poutous au sujet principal. _Hey buddy, chin up_ Il sait qu'il peut toujours appeler, hein ?


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage-4 f&#233;vrier 2007-18h30*




​


----------



## Sloughi (1 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage-4 février 2007-18h30*​


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

_merdre&#8230; je viens de me voir sur une plage&#8230; ya qu'un type au monde pour avoir l'air si d&#233;sabus&#233; et porter des manches longues en plein &#233;t&#233; sous le cagnard&#8230; merci mec.&#231;a ne me sauvera pas ce soir mais &#231;a fait du bien&#8230;  
_


----------



## kanako (2 Février 2007)

moi ma plage elle &#233;tait juste pleine de nuages&#8230;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tr&#232;s belles les photos pr&#233;c&#233;dentes ! bravos &#224; tous


----------



## lufograf (2 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


>



C'est marrant ta photo a vraiment un air de vielle carte postale. En poussant encore *un peu plus*...  Attention, ce n'est pas du tout p&#233;joratif :rose:, je lui trouve au contraire un charme surann&#233; !


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage - 4 Février - 18h30
*


----------



## lufograf (2 Février 2007)

Je ne pouvais pas ne pas la poster !   *
C'est juste plus vraiment d'actualit&#233;, mais je vous souhaite 
quand m&#234;me &#224; tous 11 mois de douce f&#233;licit&#233; !  

*Donc merci &#224; Donatello et aux posteurs bien inspir&#233;s ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2007)

Et BING !! :rateau:  :love: 

Just bravo in !!   :love:


----------



## Galatée (2 Février 2007)

Que de belles photos !!! Ca donne envie d'être en vacances... :love: :love: :love: :love:


Alors...  


*Sur la plage... - 4 février - 18h30*








​


----------



## ange_63 (2 Février 2007)




----------



## wip (2 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage... - 4 février - 18h30*





​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

wip a dit:


> [



j'arrete pas de le repeter : faut pas bronzer des pieds


----------



## samoussa (2 Février 2007)

*sur la plage - 4 fevrier - 18 h 30





*​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

... au sud d'la Bretagne :love:

_cliquez sur la foto pour format original  _


----------



## al02 (2 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage... - 4 f&#233;vrier - 18h30*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Sur la Plage ... 04/02/07 - 18H30


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2007)

Sur la Plage jusqu'au 04/02/07 - 18H30




​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage  4 février 18h30*


----------



## Picouto (2 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage  04/02-18h30*





​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

*sur la plage - 4/02/07 - 18H30*​

Voir la pièce jointe 13365


c'est pas un petit pois que j'ai  , mais bien plusieurs


----------



## Max77 (2 Février 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Le 26/01/2007 &#224; 14:00 - Banc(s)
> On ne cite pas les photos merci. Foguenne.


J'adore &#233;normement.


----------



## Max77 (2 Février 2007)

odr&#233;;4155645 a dit:
			
		

> Sur la Plage ... 04/02/07 - 18H30
> 
> On ne cite pas les photos merci. Foguenne. ​


Superbe.


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2007)

Max77 a dit:


> J'adore énormement.




Merci beaucoup. 
Tu devrais citer en ne laissant que le lien de la photo, c'est une des règles du Portfolio.


----------



## esope (2 Février 2007)

euh Max77 tu devrais &#233;diter tes messages avant qu'Alem ne passe par l&#224; car il est interdit de citer les photos et toi tu viens de le faire deux fois de suite    

(edit:toasted by macmarco...)


et pour pas faire du flood intempestif:


----------



## PierreG (3 Février 2007)

Excellente cette photo de Body!
Tiens, voici aussi un lieu ou l'on peut en faire :


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2007)

sur la plage - 4/02/07 - 18H30






Photo post&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;poque dans "vos plus belles photos", tir&#233;e d'une s&#233;rie sur 
une journ&#233;e de p&#234;che &#224; Ovar, au Portugal. ​


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2007)

M'Bour, Sénégal, 1987​


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Février 2007)




----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2007)

​


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2007)

*Sur la plage*
4 février 2007 - 18h30


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2007)

Le 07/02/2007 à 19:00 - Lumière(s)


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2007)

*Lumière (s)* 
7 février 2007 - 19 h 00


----------



## PierreG (4 Février 2007)




----------



## EMqA (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (4 Février 2007)

*Lumi&#232;re (s) *
7 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 19 h 00​
Elis :Tr&#232;s joli sujet   :love:


----------



## CataTon (4 Février 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2007)

Lumière (s) 
7 février 2007 - 19 h 00


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/07 - 19H00​*


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2007)

*7 février 19H - Lumière(s)*





​


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

*7 février 19H - Lumière(s)*





​


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

*7 février 19H - Lumière(s)*





​
 :rose:


----------



## mado (4 Février 2007)

Lumière(s) - 07/02/07 - 19H00






Il me fait littéralement craquer lui  :rose:​


----------



## vousti (4 Février 2007)

_7 février 19H- Lumière(s)

_http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/[UR...k.us/img406/2834/macge4ns3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2007)

Lumière(s) jusqu'au 07/02/07 - 19H00



​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2007)

Lumière(s) jusqu'au 07/02/07 - 19H00


----------



## Sloughi (4 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s)-7 Février 2007-19h00*​


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s)-7 Février 2007-19h00*






​


----------



## r0m1 (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07 février 2007 - 19h00​*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Lumi&#232;re(s) - 07 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 19h00


----------



## Joelaloose (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00





*​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00





*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00*


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00*


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00







*​


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2007)

*Lumi&#232;re(s) - 07/02/2007 - 19h00*


----------



## donatello (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière (s) *
7 février 2007 - 19 h 00


----------



## Picouto (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s) - 07/02/07-19h00*




​


----------



## nato kino (5 Février 2007)

*Lumière(s)*
7 février 2007 - 19h


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

piting, ce fil déchire.


    à tous.


----------



## Captain_X (5 Février 2007)

Lumi&#232;re(s) - 07/02/07-19h00


----------



## maiwen (5 Février 2007)

*Lumi&#232;re(s) - 07/02/07-19h00
*
j'aime ce sujet, il est vaste, et on peut en faire tellement de beau 

alors pour une fois, pas de recyclage, une photo toute neuve de ce matin 7h45


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

_remy, j'ai essayé de réduire au max pour passer en dessous de 100ko, mais c'est chaud quand tu as bcp de détails et que tu veux garder un poil de qualité pour une taille même pas énorme  _


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2007)

On ne va pas chicaner pour 4 ko. 
C'est une r&#232;gle de politesse, mais si pour une photo ou autre il faut &#234;tre un peu plus lourd, ce n'est pas un drame. 
Cette photo est superbe.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Cette photo est superbe.



C'est vrai. On l'a dejà vue il y'a plusieurs moi mais c'est toujours une tuerie.
Quand je la regarde j'ai subitement envie de me mettre au xylophone et d'arrêter de faire des photos.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai. On l'a dejà vue il y'a plusieurs moi mais c'est toujours une tuerie.
> Quand je la regarde j'ai subitement envie de me mettre au xylophone et d'arrêter de faire des photos.




y'a plusieurs toi ??? un seul ne suffit pas... heureusement qu'ils postent pas tous leurs photos ici sinon :'(

bon si tu te mets aux xylophone aussi bien qu'à la photo, ben on t'appellera lionel hampton, ou stephon harris comme tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

*LUMIERES - 7/02/07 - 19H
*​
Voir la pièce jointe 13412


un peu galère à garer mais pas besoin de sliders pour me protéger du bitume:love:


----------



## wip (6 Février 2007)

*LUMIERES - 7/02/07 - 19H




*​


----------



## teo (6 Février 2007)

*lumières - 7/02/07 - 19H
*







​


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai. On l'a dej&#224; vue il y'a plusieurs moi mais c'est toujours une tuerie.



je pr&#233;cise (vu les commentaires dans mon tdb), que cette photo est in&#233;dite  

bon, ok, elle se rapproche d'une autre post&#233;e il y a plus d'un an, mais en fait, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir  

(disons que j'ai fait les niveaux  )


_merci pour les commentaires _


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> je précise (vu les commentaires dans mon tdb), que cette photo est inédite
> bon, ok, elle se rapproche d'une autre postée il y a plus d'un an, mais en fait, ça n'a rien à voir



Il ne faut pas en vouloir à JP... "Sleep with an anesthesiologist, you won't remember a thing", ça ne doit pas être facile d'oublier son taff quand on se glisse sous la couette. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> je précise (vu les commentaires dans mon tdb), que cette photo est inédite
> 
> bon, ok, elle se rapproche d'une autre postée il y a plus d'un an, mais en fait, ça n'a rien à voir
> 
> ...


 
En fait j'aime mieux la première :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2007)

LUMIERES - 7/02/07 - 19H​


----------



## vincent absous (7 Février 2007)

*LUMIERES - 7/02/07 - 19H*


----------



## lufograf (7 Février 2007)

*LUMIERES (7 FEV 19h)*

Je suis retombé dans mes premiers négatifs !
 Souvenirs, souvenirs...
L'odeur du fixatif, l'ampoule rouge et les journées qui passent... :love: 







​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

Thèmes déjà proposés :

*A*
Ailleurs
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées


*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2007)

Voil&#224; un th&#232;me qui devrait plaire a mamyblue


----------



## mado (8 Février 2007)

Dentelles - 11/02/07 - 18h00​


----------



## wip (8 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voilà un thème qui devrait plaire a mamyblue


Il n'y a pas qu'à mamyblue qu'il fait plaisir .  Mado :love: 

*Dentelles - 11/02/07 - 18h00*




​


----------



## al02 (8 Février 2007)

Je ne fais pas dans la dentelle !


----------



## r0m1 (8 Février 2007)

*Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es - 11 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h00​*



Edit: au fait jp, t'as vu, j'ai pas mis de vignettage pour une fois ....


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2007)




----------



## samoussa (8 Février 2007)

cannette de Kro sur mortier de marine.la classe 
par chez moi genre dentelle y'avait que &#231;a, d&#233;sol&#233;




​


----------



## Luc G (8 Février 2007)

*Dentelles - 11/02/07 - 18h00*​


----------



## macmarco (8 Février 2007)

Le 11/02/2007 à 18:00 - Dentelle(s)


----------



## lufograf (9 Février 2007)

A&#239;e ! 
:afraid: Dur de passer apr&#232;s tout &#231;a !   
Surtout que je suis pas super &#233;quip&#233; en dentelles...
Pas mieux :rose: 







Aux oubli&#233;s par Vbulletin Rom1 (Bien vu le non-vignetage !) et Macelene


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

*Dentelles - 11/02/07 - 18h00*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

- Dentelles -
J'usqu'au 11 février 2007 à 18 heures


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Surtout que je suis pas super équipé en dentelles...​


​Moi non plus.
Du coup je poste rien.  


:rateau:​


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> [/center]
> Moi non plus.
> Du coup je poste rien.
> 
> ...



Même pas un petit bout de string en dentelle d'une de tes conquêtes...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> [/CENTER]
> Moi non plus.
> Du coup je poste rien.
> 
> ...


Ouais. Pareil pour moi. C'est dingue tout de m&#234;me cette compulsivit&#233; chez certains. Mettre n'importe quoi pourvu qu'on mette quelque chose. &#199;a doit &#234;tre pour se persuader qu'on existe 

Bravo en tout cas pour ceux qui ont post&#233; de vraies dentelles


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

*dentelles - 11 février - 18H​*

ah bin voilà moi d'la dentelle j'en ai plein les placards:love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 13441


----------



## doudou83 (9 Février 2007)

*Dentelles diverses et variées -11 février 2007 - 18h00





*​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Février 2007)

Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es -11 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h00







je succombe &#224; la fr&#233;n&#233;sie dont parlais Backcat


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es -11 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, mais ta photo est r&#233;ussie... 
Il y a un charme qui n'est pas d&#251; qu'au "mod&#232;le"..


----------



## samoussa (9 Février 2007)

bon allez, 2 fois n'est pas coutume




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2007)

Dentelles diverses et variées jusqu'au 11 février 2007 - 18h00



​

PS : désolée BackCat mais mes dentelles ce ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2007)

Tiens, c'est drole : je me suis dit : "_sur ce coup l&#224;, les filles vont innover, montrer que c'est pas si simple, foutre une bonne baffe dans la gueule vis &#224; vis du pr&#233;c&#233;dent sujet qui avait fait jaser : "trucs de filles"_. Bah non. L'objectif point&#233; sur leur petite culotte. C'est un peu d&#233;cevant.


Je le dis sans m&#233;chancet&#233; : je crois trop en certaines (d'autres sont tellement pr&#233;visibles...) pour imaginer que sur ce coup l&#224;, elles l'ont pens&#233; avant moi et qu'elles ne m'en voudront pas d'apporter une critique que, j'esp&#232;re, elles prendront comme "constructive".

Pour les mecs, sur ce sujet, une fois n'est pas coutume : bien trait&#233;. Avec un  pour Captain X, qui a r&#233;ussi l&#224; o&#249; elles ont &#233;chou&#233;es.

C'&#233;tait un avis personnel.


----------



## mado (10 Février 2007)

Promis. La prochaine fois je mettrai une culotte petit bateau 

Quoique. Pas sûr.


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Promis. La prochaine fois je mettrai une culotte petit bateau
> 
> Quoique. Pas s&#251;r.



Si l'intention y est, pourquoi pas ? Mais ce sera juste par intention alors ! Les "Petit bateau", &#224; mon age, ca fait tout de suite pervers !


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> à mon age...



tu devrais consulter, c'est redondant ce sujet chez toi


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> tu devrais consulter, c'est redondant ce sujet chez toi



Il faut bien rester fidèle a son image ! Ca rassure les plus jeunes !  Salut Junior, tes dernières images sur ton site sont super (sauf la dernière  ).


----------



## maiwen (11 Février 2007)

Dentelles _diverses et variées_ -11 février 2007 - 18h00


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

*dentelles diverses et variées - 11 fevrier - 18H
​*tu as raison Amok:rose:  pour me rattrapper de la facilité, de la dentelle dans le ciel  

Voir la pièce jointe 13447


----------



## Craquounette (11 Février 2007)

*Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es​**- 11 f&#233;vrier -​**- 18h00 -​*



Edit : Ouuppss... &#231;a a morphl&#233; avec la compression :hein:


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, c'est drole : je me suis dit : "_sur ce coup là, les filles vont innover, montrer que c'est pas si simple, foutre une bonne baffe dans la gueule vis à vis du précédent sujet qui avait fait jaser : "trucs de filles"_. Bah non. L'objectif pointé sur leur petite culotte. C'est un peu décevant.
> 
> 
> Je le dis sans méchanceté : je crois trop en certaines (d'autres sont tellement prévisibles...) pour imaginer que sur ce coup là, elles l'ont pensé avant moi et qu'elles ne m'en voudront pas d'apporter une critique que, j'espère, elles prendront comme "constructive".
> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord. On s'en fout mais je tenais à le dire. Je trouve qu'elles ont traité ça avec subtilité et délicatesse. Ca fait aussi partie de la féminité, et je vois pas pourquoi on devrait le refouler sous prétexte que c'est banal. Bah non, c'est pas si simple et si banal la féminité dans la dentelle.
Et ce n'est qu'un avis personnel aussi.
Bon ceci dit, j'ai pas de dentelles.:rose:
Sauf ça :





Une vieillerie déjà postée un peu retraitée.


----------



## teo (11 Février 2007)

*Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es - 11 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h00*












Attention, pour une fois j'ai mis cette image en haute qualit&#233; au bout du clic,
vous &#234;tes pr&#233;venu, mais &#231;a en vaut peut-&#234;tre la peine.
Plus d'explications l&#224;​


----------



## vincent absous (11 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18 h 00​*


----------



## Captain_X (11 Février 2007)




----------



## mado (11 Février 2007)

Après une fruitière, une poissonnière 

Dans les halles de Sète. Un dimanche apéro/huitres.


Femme(s) - 14/02/07 - 18h00




​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 février 2007 - 19h - 28​*


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14/02/07 - 18h00

*


----------



## vousti (11 Février 2007)

zut too late pour le thème précédent:
avec celle là je fais le thème précédent, et l'actuel​ 





_*Femme(s)
14/02/07
18h00
*_​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (11 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 19h - 28​*

Plein de jolies photos ici 

Avec une mention particuli&#232;re pour Samoussa


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 19h - 28*


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2007)

Femme(s) jusqu'au 14 février 2007 - 19h - 28



​


----------



## esope (12 Février 2007)




----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

_*Femme(s) - 14 février 2007 - 18h
*j'ai flouté les yeux de  la cliente au fond mais devant en très flou, c'est ma copine Virpeen :rose:_ 




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

*Femmes - 14 février - 18H00​*


----------



## Stargazer (12 Février 2007)

Hey ! C'est pas _femmes &#224; Lausanne_ le th&#232;me ! 

N'emp&#234;che que &#231;a reste de belles photos ..


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 février - 18H00​*


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 février - 18H00*


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

_petite précision : quand je dis "ma copine Virpeen", ça sous-entend juste que Virpeen est une "copine"  __pas ma petite-amie, ni ma compagne, ni la femme que j'aime juste une amie quoi :rose: __ copine, c'était aussi pour l'allitération  'fin bref je ne tiens ni à ce que iNano me jette ses chats agiles toutes griffes dehors sur la tête  ni à ce que ma petite furie me ravage de ses griffes (quoique ) 
 
désolé pour l'intermède   _


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2007)

*Femme(s)*
14 février 2007 - 18h


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4166089 a dit:
			
		

> _petite précision : quand je dis "ma copine Virpeen", ça sous-entend juste que Virpeen est une "copine"  __pas ma petite-amie, ni ma compagne, ni la femme que j'aime juste une amie quoi :rose: __copine, c'était aussi pour l'allitération  'fin bref je ne tiens ni à ce que iNano me jette ses chats agiles toutes griffes dehors sur la tête  ni à ce que ma petite furie me ravage de ses griffes (quoique ) _
> 
> _désolé pour l'intermède  _


 
On s'en fout un peu en fait nan?  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2007)

​


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Février 2007)

Une Parisienne...


----------



## samoussa (12 Février 2007)

ce thème mérite bien 2 photos je trouve...





​


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> On s'en fout un peu en fait nan?  :rateau:



_oui, j'suis bien d'accord, mais yen a qui posent des questions bizarres _


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2007)

c'est des glands


----------



## r0m1 (12 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> ce th&#232;me m&#233;rite bien 2 photos je trouve...



Ben non, sinon le sujet perd un peu de son int&#233;r&#234;t....  


*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 18h00​*


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2007)

Pour ma part, et apr&#233;s avoir vu la photo de jeanba3000 je renonce a participer.

   

Ce mollet! Cette cheville!... :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour ma part, et aprés avoir vu la photo de jeanba3000 je renonce a participer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ce mollet! Cette cheville!... :love:



Si tu avais posté ta photo de cette femme à la plage, j'aurais dit la même chose


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 février - 18H00​*




Jazzèbre octobre 2006 - Pique-nique et concert sur la Place de la République


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour ma part, et aprés avoir vu la photo de jeanba3000 je renonce a participer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ce mollet! Cette cheville!... :love:



C'est con, tu fais partie de ceux dont j'attendais la photo ...

Tant pis.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est con, tu fais partie de ceux dont j'attendais la photo ...
> 
> Tant pis.


Malheureusement les femmes ne se laissent pas prendre aussi facilement que les nuages.


----------



## teo (13 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 février - 18H00​*


​
C'est une photo prise avec feu mon T610, lors d'une charmante après-midi de juin, près de Valence, France.
Certain-es s'en souviendront. La qualité pixel est naze, je vous l'accorde, mais, comme il n'y a pas de laser vert, j'ose quand même la poster 

Honnêtement ? Pure beauté féminine, un instant saisi, j'en suis pas peu fier :love: Charme, sensualité et poésie :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2007)

Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier - 18H00


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier - 18H00​*


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2007)

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love:



Je suis dur je sais, mais c'est pour ton bien.


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2007)

Le 14/02/2007 à 18:00 - Femme(s)


----------



## LucD (13 Février 2007)

*FEMME(S) - 14 FEVRIER - 18h00​*Merci d'avoir proposé ce beau thème...


----------



## kanako (13 Février 2007)

superbes photos je suis à cours de munitions mais j'apprécie    :love:
je pensais ne pas poster, le sujet m'inspire mais j'ai eu du mal à trouver quelque chose qui me convienne 




bon le problème c'était aussi que, à part moi, je ne photographie pas de femmes, donc dur de trouver LA photo qui va bien pour ce sujet si générique des impressions que j'essaie de capter
c'est difficile mais c'est aussi pour ça que ce sujet est génial


----------



## Foguenne (13 Février 2007)

FEMME(S) - 14 FEVRIER - 18h00






(Je vous rassure, je serais très prochainement obligé de changer de thème...  )​


----------



## Picouto (13 Février 2007)

*FEMME(S) - 14/02/07 - 18h00*





​


----------



## samoussa (13 Février 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> FEMME(S) - 14 FEVRIER - 18h00
> (Je vous rassure, je serais tr&#232;s prochainement oblig&#233; de changer de th&#232;me...  )​



Deux posts  &#224; la fois...p'tain Foguenne t' es partout, enfin, ta famille surtout


----------



## Aladisse (13 Février 2007)

*Femme(s) - 14 f&#233;vrier - 18H00​*​


----------



## lufograf (13 Février 2007)

*Vends* Nikon Coolpix 8700, bon état+ carte mémoire CF 2Go, prix à débattre, *Cause* : lastrada, alèm, Nato, Amok, Jenba, macmarco, kanako, Aladisse

 :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2007)

*FEMME(S) - 14/02/07 - 18h00*




​


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2007)

*FEMME(S) - 14/02/07 - 18h00*


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Edit : Ouais je sais j'ai eu la main un peu lourde niveau zoom, mais bon, je d&#233;couvrais...   Merci &#224; ceux qui appr&#233;cient l'image.


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bravo &#224; l'initiatrice du sujet, et &#224; tout le monde : c'est magnifique, et &#231;a donne tout plein d'&#233;motions et une p&#234;che d'enfer !




Euuuuh Initiateur en l'occurence...  

Edit : Ha non tu devais vouloir parler du th&#232;me et pas du fil...


----------



## lufograf (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4163465 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue tout de même cette compulsivité chez certains. Mettre n'importe quoi pourvu qu'on mette quelque chose. Ça doit être pour se persuader qu'on existe



Bon juste pour défriser les moustaches de Backcat, la "feignasse"  vous poste quand même quelque chose...  Non pas pour exister (tant que je respire j'ai pas trop le choix...) mais parce que je trouve marrant le fait d'essayer de poster à chaque fois même si c'est loin d'être à chaque fois somptueux et souvent tiré par les cheveux... :rateau: 

Et surtout voir tout ça me redonne le goût de la photo et nous donne des trucs somptueux à voir... Merci a vous les gens dans mon ordinateur ! :love: 




​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

&#199;a porte malheur ce que tu fais, l&#224;. Crois moi.


----------



## Picouto (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*





avec &#231;a on devrait continuer &#224; avoir de l'humain en photo ​


----------



## Picouto (14 Février 2007)

Thèmes déjà proposés :

*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2007)

Attente - 17/02 - 20h






D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;poque dans "vos meilleurs photos", tir&#233;e d'une s&#233;rie sur les couleurs de l'h&#244;pital.​


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00​*


----------



## Captain_X (14 Février 2007)

Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00


----------



## samoussa (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00​*


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Février 2007)

...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00​*


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2007)

Puisque JeanBa a mis Afrique dans l'attente, je reste sur le continent ...






Un piment au Cap


----------



## Melounette (14 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00







*Bon j'ai trouv&#233; le sujet d'avant g&#233;nial, merci Elisnice Pour faire ma r&#226;leuse, j'aurais aim&#233; des trucs un peu plus franc du collier, pas forc&#233;ment trash, mais bon...c'&#233;tait joli.
Comme quoi on est pas que des emmerdeuses.

Et pis je voulais faire un truc pour faire la nique &#224; Amok, mais j'ai pas eu le temps.:roseu coup, encore un vieux truc tr&#232;s trait&#233;, mais &#231;a m'amuse : une attente de femmes. Hop, les deux d'un coup dis donc !​


----------



## Aladisse (14 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> photo


 superbe !!


et juste pour pas flooder (mais elle est vieille et j'en suis pas tres fier)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*





​


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02/07 - 20h00*


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2007)

Le 17/02/2007 à 20:00 - Attente


----------



## joubichou (15 Février 2007)

ATTENTE-17/02/07  20 HEURES


----------



## jojofk (15 Février 2007)

pas encore participé aux 72h, sympa le concept.. 

17/02/2007 à 20:00 - Attente


----------



## r0m1 (15 Février 2007)

Beaucoup de très jolie photos dans ce nouveau thème   


Donc...

_*Attente - 17 février 2007 - 20h00*_


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2007)

_*Attente - 17 février 2007 - 20h00*_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17 février 2007 - 20h00*


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*





Picouto a dit:


> avec ça on devrait continuer à avoir de l'humain en photo ​



Parce que c'est toi


----------



## samoussa (15 Février 2007)

HS : petite observation. Ahurissant comme l'eau est présente dans ce thème...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2007)

_*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*_


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h​*


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17 février 2007 - 20h00






*​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2007)

*attente - 17 février - 20H*​


Voir la pièce jointe 13491


:sleep:


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2007)

*Attente*
17 février 2007 - 20h


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> *attente - 17 février - 20H*​
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 13491
> ...




Toumaï, c'est quasi-systématique, tes images qui débouchent sur:

_Pièce jointe spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster.

_C'est légèrement lourd...


----------



## le gritch (16 Février 2007)

-attente 17/02/2007 20h00-


----------



## Sloughi (16 Février 2007)

*Attente-17 février 2007-20h00*​


----------



## teo (16 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17 février 2007 - 20h00*







J'avais un 2e choix, il est sur ma page flickr
​


----------



## vousti (17 Février 2007)

_Attente-17 Février 2007-20h00_​


----------



## quenaur (17 Février 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17/02 - 20h*​






:hein:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2007)

Attente jusqu'au 17/02 - 20h



​


----------



## the-monk (17 Février 2007)

Attente jusqu'au 17/02 - 20h




:rose:


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2007)

Attente - 17/02 - 20h


----------



## Picouto (17 Février 2007)

Une petite synth&#232;se de vos *Attentes* :love:
Allez les retardataires...




​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Février 2007)

les retardataires on vous attends


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## kanako (17 Février 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Une petite synth&#232;se de vos *Attentes* :love:
> Allez les retardataires...
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/392907968_e0d8a12017.jpg​



 super cette petite synth&#232;se ! 
(j'peux plus te bouler)



Captain_X a dit:


> les retardataires on vous attends



Me voil&#224; !
Une argentique brut de scann' (Nikkormat powaaaa :love: :love: :love






:love: :love: (cet &#233;t&#233;, vacances magnifiques, merci &#224; vous les amis, je vous aime !)


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2007)

Attente - 17/02 - 20h​





Un nouveau tirage pour l'occasion...


----------



## lufograf (17 Février 2007)

*Attente - 17 F&#233;vrier - 20h*

&#224; la derni&#232;re minute comme d'hab' 





​


----------



## Picouto (17 Février 2007)

Voici le définitif :love:
Merci à tous pour votre participation 










au suivant...​


----------



## samoussa (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## lumai (17 Février 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*​


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2007)

_
*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*




_


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*





​


----------



## the-monk (17 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*






​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*





​


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*



​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Février 2007)

_Je vous l'accorde, la photo est merdique.  Mais ce regard, &#224; travers une vitre &#233;paisse de 5 cm, m'a glac&#233; le sang.​_


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s)*
20 février 2007 - 22h


----------



## vincent absous (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s)*
20 février 2007 - 22h


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Février 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h*


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 février, 22h​*
Diverrs et variés


----------



## r0m1 (18 Février 2007)

_*Regard(s) - Mardi 20 Février - 22h00*_


----------



## Picouto (18 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20/02 - 22h00*







je confirme que c'est le responsable de ça ​


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2007)

_Edit : oui ce sont les miens_


----------



## Foguenne (18 Février 2007)

Regard(s) - 20/02 - 22h00


----------



## esope (18 Février 2007)

r0m1 :style:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2007)




----------



## jahrom (19 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20/02 - 22h00​*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

regards. 20 février à 22h


----------



## mado (19 Février 2007)

Regard(s) - 20/02/07 - 22h00





​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

*regards - 20 février - 22H​*

concentration féline 
Voir la pièce jointe 13527


----------



## lufograf (19 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 Février - 22h*







​


----------



## ginette107 (19 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 Février - 22h​*


----------



## lufograf (19 Février 2007)

ginette107 a dit:


> achetez-vous-un-microscope[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Avec ça, pas d'angoisse de voir un modo rappliquer ! :D :D


----------



## wip (19 Février 2007)

*regards - 20 février - 22H*
​ 

​


----------



## doudou83 (19 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 février 2007 - 22h00






*:love:​


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (19 Février 2007)




----------



## donatello (19 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 février 2007 - 22h00​*
_H + 2 minutes​_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Tu as assisté à la naissance du petit de Paul et Silvia ?


Non. C'est la bouille d'Orane, si je ne me trompe pas.


----------



## donatello (19 Février 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Tu as assisté à la naissance du petit de Paul et Silvia ?



En fait c'est moi le père mais Paul ne le sait pas, alors ça reste entre nous  





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est la bouille d'Orane, si je ne me trompe pas



Erf, heureusement qu'il y en a qui suivent..


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2007)

Regard(s) jusqu'au 20 février 2007 - 22h00



​


----------



## alan.a (20 Février 2007)

Regard(s) jusqu'au 20 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 22h00






Comme on m'a pos&#233; la question, c'est en Afrique du Sud


----------



## PierreG (20 Février 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (20 Février 2007)

*Regard(s)-20 Février 2007-22h00*​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 février - 22h00*


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Waow.*
> 
> _Je prédis des ravages immenses !_
> :love: :love: :love:



Sûr ! Et jolie prise de vue, de plus !


----------



## teo (20 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 février - 22h00*






​


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2007)

*Regard(s) - 20 février - 22h00*



​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2007)

Regard(s)  20 février  22:00​


----------



## philire (20 Février 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !






_*En voiture !*_

jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !*

jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30









un vieux truc bien entendu...​


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture! Jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30*


----------



## woulf (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture! Jusqu'au 23 f&#233;vrier, 22h30*


----------



## jojofk (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !*
.. jusqu'au 23 f&#233;vrier, 22h30


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

En voiture! Jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30


----------



## Lastrada (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !*

jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30


----------



## Picouto (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture ! - 23/02 - 22h30*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture ! - 23/02 - 22h30*


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture! Jusqu'au 23 février, 22h30​*


----------



## Lila (21 Février 2007)

.............................................*En voiture jusqu'au 23/02 &#224; 22h30*


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2007)

paris-province automne​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

_archive 2002 ... en souvenir d'un forum: l'arbre &#224; palabres ...   _


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

lalouna a dit:


> TOUBA​_archive 2002 ... en souvenir d'un forum: l'arbre à palabres ...   _















:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2007)

En voiture ! 23 f&#233;vrier, 22h30


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2007)

En voiture ! 23 février, 22h30


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture! 23 février, 22h30​*


----------



## teo (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture ! 23 février, 22h30*






​


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture ! 23 février, 22h30*



​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !!   23 février 2007 - 22h30





*​


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2007)

Le 23/02/2007 à 22:30 - En voiture.


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !*
23 février 2007 - 22h30


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture !*
23 f&#233;vrier 2007 - 22h30
[GV]3424365884599695167[/GV]​


----------



## quenaur (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture - 23/02/07 - 22h30​*


Captain_X a dit:


> dans les voitures on fini toujours par s'engueuler



Ha ha ha c'est tellement vrai


----------



## mado (21 Février 2007)

En voiture - 23/02/07 - 22h30





​


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2007)

En voiture!
(encore faut-il que cela serve &#224; quelque chose)






_votre serviteur en train d'en ch*er   / jp, &#231;a va pt&#234;tre te rappeler quelque chose_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Février 2007)

*En voiture! 23 février, 22h30*


----------



## lufograf (21 Février 2007)

Oulahh, sa sent le floodrage içi !!

> et hop fayot-mode :






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2007)

En voiture jusqu'au 23 février. Arrivée à la porte folio à 22h30



​


----------



## esope (21 Février 2007)

peut-être déjà postée mais je l'aime bien...


----------



## Souvaroff (21 Février 2007)

*Aller !! En voiture! 23 f&#233;vrier, 22h30*​ C'est dangereux de prendre une photo en roulant...  

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2007)




----------



## samoussa (22 Février 2007)

En voiture - 23 fevrier - 22h30




​


----------



## al02 (22 Février 2007)

*En voiture - 23 fevrier - 22h30*


----------



## samoussa (22 Février 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> En voiture - 23 fevrier - 22h30
> 
> ​



La petite pilote de ce bolide vous remercie pour vos CdB :rose:


----------



## r0m1 (23 Février 2007)

_*En voiture ! - 23 fevrier - 22h30*_






_Sans trucage...._


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Février 2007)




----------



## guigus31 (23 Février 2007)

*





*


----------



## Sloughi (23 Février 2007)

*En voiture-23 Février 2007-22h30*​


----------



## donatello (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02 - 10h30​*


----------



## donatello (24 Février 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## guigus31 (24 Février 2007)




----------



## mado (24 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30








Merci pour l'assistance technique ​ 
​


----------



## Lastrada (24 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30









​


----------



## Sloughi (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol-27 Février 2007-10h30​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2007)

En plein vol jusqu'à 27 Février 2007 atterrissage à l'Airport Folio à 10h30



​


----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27 février 2007 - 10h30







​


----------



## jahrom (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30*


----------



## r0m1 (24 Février 2007)

_*En plein vol - 27 Février 2007 - 10h30*_


----------



## PierreG (24 Février 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol, 27 f&#233;vrier 2007, 10h30.*


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02 - 10h30*




... mais je pouvais pas m'en empêcher. :rose:

Dédicace au O. du dessus!


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2007)

en plein vol 27/02/07  10h30


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30


----------



## La mouette (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30*


----------



## samoussa (24 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30





*​


----------



## Thunderide (25 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30




*


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Février 2007)

*
En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30*​* 
** http://imageshack.us

*​*
 *


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30*


----------



## Captain_X (25 Février 2007)




----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Février 2007)




----------



## lumai (25 Février 2007)

En Plein Vol - 27 février 2007 - 10h30





​


----------



## ederntal (26 Février 2007)

En Plein Vol - 27 février 2007 - 10h30


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## lufograf (26 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27 février - 10h30


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2007)

Le 27/02/2007 à 10:30 - En plein vol


----------



## joubichou (26 Février 2007)

en plein vol 27/02/07   10H30


----------



## Foguenne (26 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27 février - 10h30


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!
En plein vol

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)


Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !


----------



## philire (26 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27 février - 10h30


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

*En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2007)

Sans h&#233;siter c'est la meilleure!


----------



## samoussa (26 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*



Rigolo tout plein


----------



## Souvaroff (26 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​*
> Bobby Poppins​




Super !! Exellent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2007)

merci a tous :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> merci a tous :love:



Supercalifragilistic  :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> merci a tous :love:



C'est plus que mérité 

(PS. L'atterrissage s'est bien passé ? )


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2007)

En plein vol - 27/02/07 - 10h30


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Février 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30





*​


----------



## al02 (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30*






- Chapeau pour l'autoportrait - ​


----------



## vincent absous (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30





*​


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30




*​


----------



## woulf (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30

*




​


----------



## Lastrada (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 à 10h30*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2007)

Transport en commun jusqu'au 2/03/07 &#224; 10h30



​


----------



## joubichou (27 Février 2007)

Transport en commun - Le 2/03/07 - 10h30


----------



## r0m1 (27 Février 2007)

_*Transport en commun - 02 Mars 2007 - 10h30​*_


----------



## r0m1 (27 Février 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)


*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2007)

Le 02/03/2007 à 10:30 - Transport en commun


----------



## Picouto (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10:30*


----------



## Captain_X (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10:30*


----------



## Sloughi (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun-2 Mars-10h30*​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun-2 Mars-10h30*


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun-2 Mars-10h30*


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2007)

Transports en commun (birmans)  - 2 mars 10h30


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Février 2007)

*- Transports en commun - Deux mars deux mille sept - dix heures trente -*


----------



## Joelaloose (28 Février 2007)

*Transport en Commun - 02/03/2007 - 10h30

*



​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Février 2007)




----------



## Picouto (28 Février 2007)

Font ch.ier ces bagnoles hein ?!!


----------



## mado (28 Février 2007)

Une de mes premières photos.

Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10h30




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2007)

Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10h30



​


----------



## samoussa (28 Février 2007)

Transports en commun - Londres - 





​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

*Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## quenaur (1 Mars 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2007)

Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10h30






Princess Tatav  ​


----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2007)

Haaa la joie des trains de banlieue :rose: 


Bien rentr&#233;e dans mes montagnes.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2007)

Transport en commun - 02/03/07 - 10h30


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2007)

Un lien pour la voir en grand ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

supprimé!


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

_nan rien..................._


_Edith me dit encore de pr&#233;ciser que moi &#231;a me va, j'ai piscine ce week-end._
_Je ferai du stop pour rentrer, peut-&#234;tre qu'Yves s'arr&#234;tera ? _


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2007)

vraiment rien 

de toutes façon, que le thème soit chat ou pas, tu arriveras à caser des photos de ton chat, nan?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

quoi nan rien c'est pas assez inspir&#233; ou intellectuel comme sujet:hein:  bon si les chats ne vous inspirent pas eh bien reprenez la main &#231;&#224; va pas m'emp&#234;cher de dormir.


vraiment j'comprends pas tout, macg&#233; un forum &#233;litiste? j'&#233;dite et je vire mon sujet! avant que les vannes ne continuent !


----------



## donatello (2 Mars 2007)

Moi m'en fous, je poste  

*Chat - 05/03/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 05/03/07 - 10h30​*


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2007)

Touma&#239;;4187817 a dit:
			
		

> quoi nan rien c'est pas assez inspir&#233; ou intellectuel comme sujet:hein:  bon si les chats ne vous inspirent pas eh bien reprenez la main &#231;&#224; va pas m'emp&#234;cher de dormir.
> 
> 
> vraiment j'comprends pas tout, macg&#233; un forum &#233;litiste? j'&#233;dite et je vire mon sujet! avant que les vannes ne continuent !




Toumai, d&#233;sol&#233; de t'avoir bless&#233;e. Essaie de ne voir que de l'humour et rien d'autre. 
J'ai dit "vraiment rien" pour deux raisons:
1. j'ai pas de chat 
2. je sais pas o&#249; en trouver.

et comme j'aime bien participer, je suis frustr&#233;! 

Reste que ce th&#232;me aura du succ&#232;s, comme tous les autres 

Ma petite phrase faisait r&#233;f&#233;rence au fait que tu avais post&#233;e plusieurs photos de ton chat, &#224; d'autres occasions, sans que le th&#232;me soit chat. Et &#231;a me fait sourire, simplement et sans arri&#232;re pens&#233;e.


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

Fais pas la gueule Touma&#239;
Les chats ne sont pas mon dada, c'est tout.
Au contraire, essayez de me convaincre du sujet... vous avez 72h  mais pas une minute de plus 

Fin de l'entracte, montrez nous vos minous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

j'ai déjà posté mon chat comme d'autres ont  posté leurs photos en doublon dans plusieurs tradada et en l'occurence j'avais la main pour le sujet. Merci à ceux qui ont suivi 
et j'fais pas la gueule:hein: je sais pas comment on fait! j'en parlerai à mon chat tiens:rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 05/03/07 - 10h30 :love:
*





[URL="http://www.guikit.com/news.php?Wallpapers"]Dispo en Wallpaper sur GuiKit.com [/URL]​


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mars 2007)

_*Chat - 05 mars 2007 - 10h30*_


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mars 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)


*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Virpeen (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*




@webO : Tiens, je reconnais cette cuisine... Oh, tiens, on dirait même que c'est le même chat...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

des chats il y a en de toutes sortes...  
y'a pas de koi en faire un fromage, 



@ Virpeen, r0m1, MamaCass, donatello,Luc G,iNano: j'adore vos photos d'chats !!! :love:



édit: j'en ai aussi en stock  
... pis un chat peut aussi en cacher un autre, clic sur la photo...   :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30​*


Voilà, c'est histoire de remonter le moral à Toumaï tout en suivant Picouto (comment ça, je devrais faire de la politique ) : je n'ai pas de chat non plus et pas spécialement le goût de les photographier, mais ça n'empêche pas les photos qui ont à voir avec les chats 

Pour ceux qui manqueraient encore d'idée, y a aussi les gros chats des zoos. 
Pour ceux qui auraient d'autres idées, faudrait une exégèse de la charte pour voir si ça rentre dans le cadre


----------



## iNano (2 Mars 2007)

Sympa comme thème : j'ai du stock ! :rateau: 
Chat boudeur :


----------



## philire (2 Mars 2007)

Chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30​

Chat content :


----------



## quenaur (2 Mars 2007)

chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2007)

Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30



​


PS : r&#233;alis&#233; sans trucage


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Mars 2007)

Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2007)

Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30


----------



## Picouto (2 Mars 2007)

Tu t'appelles Olivier toi maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2007)

Nan mais celui avec qui je faisais un chat (en tout bien tout honneur) oui.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat-5 Mars 2007-10h30*​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Landru du chat



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

*CHAT - 5 MARS - 10H30*​merci à vous pour toutes ces jolies tof de matous 
Après landru j'espère qu'on n'aura pas l'étalage de barbak :affraid::mouais: pis LucG a raison je n'ai pas demandé que des chats à "poils":hein: 

bon alors pour vous remercier puisque je n'ai plus de croquettes je vous remets mon kitkat à moi:love: 

Voir la pièce jointe 13616


et comme je le disais ce matin, je certifie qu'il n'est pas mort, il se repose juste d'un ptit bain de mère :love:


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2007)

*chat - 5 mars -10h30




*​


----------



## samoussa (2 Mars 2007)

*CHAT - 5 MARS - 10H30





*​


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2007)

J'en ai tellement d&#233;j&#224; mises en ligne que je ne sais plus si celle-ci fait partie du lot. Un autre chat de mod&#233;rateur, version ombre siamoise :




​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 05/03/2007 - 10h30​*



Il y a dix ans, Croquette &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; vieille.


----------



## quenaur (2 Mars 2007)

Tout à fait l'attitude du chat stressé


----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2007)

Le 05/03/2007 à 10:30 - Chat


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat(s) - cinq mars deux mille sept - dix heures trente -​*






Marie84 et Mrs Dalloway​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


>



hoooooooo !!!!   
savais pas que tu es un copain de bioman     

belle tof en tout cas  :love: 




je reviendra editer et poster un chat


----------



## MamaCass (3 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Le lundi 5 mars 2007, &#224; 10 h 30. CHAT(S).






Missy​


----------



## jahrom (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30​*


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2007)

c'était une cassette des Stray Cats ??


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Chat(s) - cinq mars deux mille sept - dix heures trente -​*
> 
> 
> 
> Marie84 et Mrs Dalloway​



Mouhahahahahaha !!! 
Excellent !!
J'adore l'échange de regards !   :love:



DocEvil a dit:


> Le lundi 5 mars 2007, à 10 h 30. CHAT(S).
> 
> 
> 
> Missy​



Bah de rien ! 




Plein de jolis minous pendant ces 72h en tous cas !  :love:


----------



## Lalis (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30​*


----------



## La mouette (3 Mars 2007)

Mais si , le nuage en forme de chat derrière l'arbre


----------



## Captain_X (3 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30*


----------



## PierreG (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## lumai (4 Mars 2007)

_*Chat - 5 mars 10h30

 Monsieur Chat 






*_​


----------



## macaronique (4 Mars 2007)

*Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 - 10h30​*





C'est ma chatte en culotte


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Mars 2007)




----------



## Abalam (4 Mars 2007)

5 Mars 2007 minuit dix (heure du Japon ^^)
Chat jusqu'au 5 mars 2007 10h30


----------



## Joelaloose (4 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 10h30​*


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 10h30*







​



:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 10h30
*


----------



## esope (4 Mars 2007)

*Chat - 5 mars 10h30*


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2007)

*Chat*
5 mars 2007 - 10h30


----------



## lufograf (5 Mars 2007)

*CHAT - 5 MARS - 10h30*

Pas de jolies photos pour moi, car mon chat et ses hormones ont du renifler comme une odeur de printemps...  
Du coup et une fois n'est pas coutume 2 photos de mon Mac addict cat !   

EDIT : Bon puisque les chats parlent aux chats je mets la deuxi&#232;me dans un charter destination  *vos photos insolites* :rose:






_Non, non mon chat n'est pas mort !  Juste un peu geek !_​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Ah ben non. C'est une seule photo. &#199;a force &#224; s&#233;lectionner. Faut se plier aux r&#232;gles&#8230;


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s)*
8 mars 2007 - 12h


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)


*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## PierreG (5 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h





*​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h
.

**



*​


----------



## wip (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h





*​


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2007)

Le 08/03/2007 à 12:00 - Pied(s)



(Merci à la propriétaire des pieds !  :love: )


----------



## samoussa (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 08 mars 12h00 - 





*​


----------



## Lastrada (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h*







@Ouipe : Ca tue l'amour, hein le quotidien ​


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h*




​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h​*


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2007)

Pied(s) - 8/03/07 - 12h




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2007)

Pied(s) jusqu'au 8/03/07 à 12h



​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2007)

Pied(s) jusqu'au 8/03/07 à 12h




​


----------



## lumai (6 Mars 2007)

_*
08 mars 2007 - 12h

Pied(s)

*_



​


----------



## ederntal (7 Mars 2007)

08 mars 2007 - 12h

Pied(s)


----------



## lufograf (7 Mars 2007)

*Pieds - 8 Mars - 12h*


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h





*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Mars 2007)

Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h


----------



## macaronique (7 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h*


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

* - Pied(s) - huit mars deux mille sept - douze heures - *


----------



## samoussa (7 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> * - Pied(s) - huit mars deux mille sept - douze heures - *
> 
> ​



Je pensais voir des pieds de petit lapin moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h





j'ai la meme  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Je pensais voir des pieds de petit lapin moi



non, y en a certains, je sais pas pourquoi, D) qui sont pas fan du lapin, je me suis abstenue, mais seulement pour cette fois!


----------



## vousti (7 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> * - Pied(s) - huit mars deux mille sept - douze heures - *
> 
> tanpoufles avec nez rouges​



Tiens j'savais pas que les oreilles de lapin étaient assez grandes pour ça

et pour pas flooder


j'en connais 2 qui en ont pris un sacré ...... de pied.....45°degrés  à l'ombre(si si....Phoenix Arizona)



​ ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)

*Pied(s) - 8 mars 2007 - 12h*


----------



## ange_63 (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit 11 mars à 14h15


----------



## Joelaloose (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit -11 mars - 14h15*




​


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mars 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit


*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*







Dans les bas quartiers de la villll-LEU
Y a des gars qui vont voir les fillll-LEU....[...]
​


----------



## jahrom (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15





*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15
*​_Un petit pano pour la route. clic image_ 



​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mars 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*
> 
> photo​



Tain !!! ça pique les yeux...


----------



## Lalis (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15​*



Râlez pas, c'est bien pris "la nuit" : c'est en Lituanie (Siauliai), autour du 20 juin, et il doit être 23h45...
La chambre d'hôtel n'a pas de volets et les minces rideaux sont jaune délavé. _Insomnia_ ?


----------



## Captain_X (8 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15


----------



## macmarco (8 Mars 2007)

Le 11/03/2007 à 14:15 - Ville la nuit


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h15




​


----------



## wip (8 Mars 2007)

*Le 11/03/2007 &#224; 14:15 - Ville la nuit*



​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15






*​


----------



## EMqA (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45​*


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

_tiens, justement, je vais aller voir &#231;a&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45​*


----------



## samoussa (8 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45​*



Ce serait pas par chez nous ça?


----------



## Sloughi (8 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit-11 Mars 2007-14h15*​


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*





​


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Mars 2007)

_Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15_





​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15


----------



## vincent absous (9 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15







Je savais bien que j'allais pouvoir la recaser celle-là un jour​


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15*


----------



## lufograf (9 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 Mars - 14h15*

Allez une p'tite pour elisnice


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit jusqu'au 11 Mars &#224; 14h15



​


----------



## al02 (9 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit jusqu'au 11 Mars &#224; 14h15*




​


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2007)

Narbonne, canal de la Robine et le pont où, déjà, passait la via Domitia


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> *Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45​*





je reponds a tous vos "claques"   , je ne peux pas le faire en retour 

......donc, comme dit dans le titre j'ai pris cette photo a lisbonne :
c'est la nouvelle gare de Lisbonne (estação do Oriente) qui a été construite pour lexposition universelle par Santiago Calatrava située à l'entrée du site d'Expo'98


----------



## SirDeck (9 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h15
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/photoblog/St-Miguel/files/page3-1000-full.jpg​



Paul


----------



## esope (9 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45​*


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11 mars 2007 - 14h45*






_Clermont-Ferrand, Place de la victoire._​


----------



## Picouto (10 Mars 2007)

_*Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45*_




​


----------



## La mouette (10 Mars 2007)

*Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45*


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2007)

Ville la nuit - 11/03/07 - 14h45


----------



## gnoumy34 (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00*







Encore un th&#232;me magnifiquement pos&#233;, qui laisse de l'initiative pour la cr&#233;ativit&#233;. Je pense qu'on va avoir un festival de train&#233;es dans le ciel ou d'ailes  depuis le hublot. Ouaiiiis.​


----------



## Lastrada (12 Mars 2007)

*Thèmes déjà proposés :
*
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit


*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Mars 2007)

On peut r&#233;clamer une photo? Non? 
Tant pis, je le fais quand m&#234;me. 

M&#212;ssieur Backcat, vous aviez post&#233; une tr&#232;s joli photo avec un coucher/lever de soleil sur une aile d'avion, prise en vol. 
J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; cette photo.  

Et pour ne pas flooder...


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) - 15/03/07 - 8h*​Je n'ai pas à hésiter longtemps pour en choisir une : je n'ai pas trop d'avions dans mes cartons  Celui-ci était en plein boulot sur l'Aubrac (et ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on voit des canadairs sur l'Aubrac !)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00*




Je suis très touché d'avoir marqué ta mémoire


----------



## Picouto (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) - 15/03/07 - 8h*


----------



## wip (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00*

Sorry, je l'avais posté il y a pas si longtemps...




​

​


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00*



​


----------



## La mouette (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00


----------



## guigus31 (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00






*​


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00






*​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00*​


Lastrada a dit:


> Je pense qu'on va avoir un festival de trainées dans le ciel ou d'ailes  depuis le hublot. Ouaiiiis.​



Wouééééé!!!


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00

​


----------



## yvos (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00






_le premier qui me dit qu'elle penche, je l'egorge &#224; la petite cuilli&#232;re _​


----------



## quenaur (12 Mars 2007)

le 15/03/2007 &#224; 8h00 - Avion


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2007)

Le 15/03/2007 à 08:00 - Avion(s)


----------



## Virpeen (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) - 15/03/2007 &#224; 8h00


----------



## joubichou (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) - 15/03/2007 à 8h00


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mars 2007)

*Le 15/03/2007 à 08:00 - Avion(s)*




par dépit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) Le 15 mars - 8h00






*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) départ le 15 mars à 8h00 FolioAirport



​


----------



## Sloughi (12 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s)-15 Mars 2007-8h00*​


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (12 Mars 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> ​





Je me demande o&#249; cela va te mener


----------



## lufograf (13 Mars 2007)

*avion(s) - 5 mars - 8h00

*


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mars 2007)

_*Avion(s) - 15 Mars 2007 - 8h00​*_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2007)

Hum... difficile derrière tout ça.


----------



## Melounette (13 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) - 15 mars 2007 - 8h00





*​


----------



## macaronique (14 Mars 2007)

*Avion(s) - 5 mars - 8h00*




Ce n'est qu'une aile depuis le hublot, mais j'aime bien quand même, parce que c'est une des ailes qui m'ont amenée en Suisse quand je suis déménagée.


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## iota (14 Mars 2007)

Salut.

Dans le but de faciliter la lecture de cet excellent topic, je me suis permis de reprendre et modifier le r&#233;capitulatif des th&#232;mes.
D&#233;sormais, il vous suffit de cliquer sur les liens pour acc&#233;der directement &#224; la premi&#232;re photo de chaque s&#233;rie :
----------------------------------
*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

@+
iota


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> *Avion(s) - 5 mars - 8h00*
> 
> ...​



2008 alors ?
Il doit pas voler ton avion, il prend les petites routes de campagne sans doute ? 


Iota, sacré boulot !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) - 15 mars 2007 - 8h00


----------



## Jec (14 Mars 2007)

Avion(s) - 15 mars 2007 - 8h00






​


----------



## NED (15 Mars 2007)

Jec !
Comment as-tu fais pour prendre cette photo?


----------



## lufograf (15 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Jec !
> Comment as-tu fais pour prendre cette photo?




pff ! Encore un passager clandestin ! Mais que fait l'Europe ?   
Cela dit elle est magnifique !


----------



## MamaCass (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Allez allez&#8230; Faut reprendre la liste et la compl&#233;ter !


----------



## MamaCass (15 Mars 2007)

*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Picouto (15 Mars 2007)

Bien tent&#233; mais va falloir nettoyer l&#224;, SJP !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2007)

Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## La mouette (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mars 2007)

Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*




_PS pour jpmiss : t'as de la poussière sur ton capteur clavier_


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2007)

Le 18/03/2007 à 11:30 - Caractères


----------



## Captain_X (15 Mars 2007)

Le 18/03/2007 &#224; 11:30 - Caract&#232;res


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30





*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2007)

Caractères jusqu'au 18 mars 2007 - 11h30



​


----------



## guigus31 (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30






*Superbe sujet, bravo!​


----------



## samoussa (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30






*​


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2007)

*(sale)Caractère(s)*
18 mars 2007 - 11h30 



​


----------



## Sloughi (15 Mars 2007)

*caractères-18 Mars 2007-11h30*​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Le dimanche 18 mars, à 11 h 30. *CARACTÈRE(S).*





.​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

*caractères-18 Mars 2007-11h30*















ps: nato viens voir par ici d'autres sales caracteres : :love:


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2007)

caract&#232;res-18 Mars 2007-11h30


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2007)

Cool, au mahjong, au vrai, ce sont eux que je préfère.

​
Caractère(s) - 18/03/07 - 11h30




​


----------



## Souvaroff (15 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*  Bof-bof  


​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

*Caract&#232;res - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30

*




_Pas mieux._​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Mars 2007)

Le 16 mars 2007, vers 4h00. 












( Première fois que je poste ici. :bebe: 

Photo d'une palette de caractères sous TexShop, prise avec un Nokia 6230i, puis traitée avec The Gimp.  )​


----------



## quenaur (16 Mars 2007)

*Caractère(s) - 18 Mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## macaronique (16 Mars 2007)

*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2007)

*18 mars - 11h30 - Caractères*





​


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

*18 mars- 11h30 - Caractères





 *


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2007)

*18 mars - 11h30 - Caractères​*



Budapest, rue Andrassy : les anciens locaux de la police... tout un programme :afraid:


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2007)

*18 mars - 11h30 - Caractères

*



​ 
______
Merci à tous pour vos "boulettes" liées à la photo du train d'atterrissage série avion !  
J'avais une place de clandestin de choix, on me servait même des plateaux repas ... 
​


----------



## EMqA (16 Mars 2007)

*18 mars - 11h30 - Caractères*




jpmiss et Foguenne m'ayant grillé  , je me suis rabattu là dessus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (17 Mars 2007)

_*Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30​*_


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

* Caractères - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*




​


----------



## vincent absous (18 Mars 2007)

* Caract&#232;res - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30*




​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Mars 2007)

Caract&#232;res - 18 mars 2007 - 11h30


----------



## samoussa (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances - 21 mars - 11h45




​


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances - 21 mars - 11h45



​
A tous les posteurs de 'caractères', un immense bravo pour l'imagination et le talent déployé sur un sujet pas très évident de prime abord.  :love: 

Chapeau bas


----------



## La mouette (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances - 21 mars - 11h45


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mars 2007)

*A*
Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

*B*
Banc
Bateau

*C*
Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res

*D*
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

*E*
En voiture!

*F*
Femme(s)

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur

*N*
Nuages...

*O*
Ombre(s)

*P*
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)

*R*
Regard(s)

*S*
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

*T*
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

*V*
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances - 21 mars 2007 - 11h45​*


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2007)

*21 mars / 11h45 / Les vacances*





​


----------



## Lalis (18 Mars 2007)

_*Les vacances - 21 mars 2007 - 11h45​*_


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances - 21 mars 2007 - 11h45*


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (18 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances-21 Mars 2007-11h45*​


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances - 21/03/07 - 11h45




​


----------



## joubichou (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## joubichou (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances - 21/03/07 - 11h45


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mars 2007)

ben alors , on a bugé ??? trop de perniflard tue le perniflard :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2007)

Les vacances jusqu'au 21/03/07 - 11h45



​


----------



## samoussa (18 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> ben alors , on a bug&#233; ??? trop de perniflard tue le perniflard :rateau:



Relentt de la st patrick...j'vois des joubichous partout


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances jusqu'au 21/03/07 - 11h45*


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances  21-03-07 - 11h45*





a K&#246;ln un des plus importants noeuds ferrovi&#232;res d'Allemagne.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances  21-03-07 - 11h45*






_...la musique._​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances 21-03-07 - 11h45*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

gnoumy34 a dit:


> Centre commercial



Pourrais tu m'expliquer en quoi un centre commercial te procure une sensation "holiday staïle" ? 

T'es pas normal.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Mars 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre un manifeste hautement politique pour d&#233;noncer la pauvret&#233;, l'injustice, en montrant &#224; quel point les victimes exclues de et pourtant ali&#233;n&#233;es par cette soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation, ont leur horizon dramatiquement r&#233;tr&#233;ci par ce carcan consum&#233;riste, o&#249; m&#234;me leurs r&#234;ves de vacances, et donc d'&#233;vasion, s'incarnent dans ces infrastructures qui les enserrent au quotidien ! 

Ou bien ? 

Tu sais, notre Macinside national, lors de son voyage au Japon, s'est empress&#233; d'immortaliser l'Applestore du coin et m&#234;me les vitrines des boutiques d'informatique d'occasion... On a les souvenirs qu'on peut...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

jeanba3000 a dit:


> C'est peut-&#234;tre un manifeste hautement politique pour d&#233;noncer la pauvret&#233;, l'injustice, en montrant &#224; quel point les victimes exclues de et pourtant ali&#233;n&#233;es par cette soci&#233;t&#233; de consommation, ont leur horizon dramatiquement r&#233;tr&#233;ci par ce carcan consum&#233;riste, o&#249; m&#234;me leurs r&#234;ves de vacances, et donc d'&#233;vasion, s'incarnent dans ces infrastructures qui les enserrent au quotidien !
> 
> Ou bien ?



Ou bien... 

...je comprends keud'. 




jeanba3000 a dit:


> Tu sais, notre Macinside national, lors de son voyage au Japon, s'est empress&#233; d'immortaliser l'Applestore du coin et m&#234;me les vitrines des boutiques d'informatique d'occasion... On a les souvenirs qu'on peut...



Biensur!


----------



## MamaCass (19 Mars 2007)

Ou bien Gnoumy est all&#233; &#224; NY en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ou bien Gnoumy est allé à NY en vacances



On a eu le temps de s'en rendre compte.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Mars 2007)

Khyu, d&#233;sol&#233; d'employer des mots de plus de trois syllabes dans des phrases de plus de trois mots...  

Bon, on a effectivement les souvenirs qu'on peut... Aller &#224; New-York et rapporter des photos d'un centre commercial globalement identique aux n&#244;tres... Ou alors il s'agissait de photographier cette structure m&#233;tallique, mais dont l'int&#233;r&#234;t architectural comme photographique reste un peu herm&#233;tique je trouve...


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Mars 2007)

Alors, ça flood les gars.  
Pour ceux qui connaissent c'est JFK en attendant mon vol et en matière d'esthétisme tous les gouts sont dans la nature certains aiment les choses délabrées et autres pour en avoir vu pas sur ce fil


----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

ben , moi en vacance je fais .......les boutiques     et que meme les centres commerciales ne sont pas epargné a mon cher bioman mais ces centres m'interessent de moins en moins  depuis que j'ai le meme franchises par chez moi :
quand on voit un morgan a mulhouse on trouve le meme a paris ou a NY    



par contre dans les centres j'aime bien faire les photos , dans la deco de noel par exemple certains font merveilles.........et quand un vigile me choppe et me dit
 "no photo" moi je lui reponds  avec un grand sourire

"hooooo mi scusi, non sapevo" ..............et sa marche !!!


----------



## wip (19 Mars 2007)

*Les vacances 21-03-07 - 11h45




*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> *Les vacances 21-03-07 - 11h45
> 
> 
> *​


Et après on vient me dire que le casa© c'est dégueulasse.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2007)

Le Henri Bardouin c'est pour les bobos.

51 (ou casa a la rigueur) Powahh!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Mars 2007)

Les vacances 21-03-07 - 11h45






J'ai d'abord cherché une "belle image" d'un endroit insolite que nous avons visité et puis non, les vacances c'est plus ceci... ​


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Les vacances 21-03-07 - 11h45
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai d'abord cherché une "belle image" d'un endroit insolite que nous avons visité et puis non, les vacances c'est plus ceci... ​



Oulala, qu'est ce qu'il grandit vite, Foguenne Junior !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

C'est simple : on dirait un ptit Dieu !!! :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2007)

*Vacances*
21 mars 2007 - 11h45 



​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4209062 a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple : on dirait un ptit Vieu !!! :love:



Roh t'es dur, il est pas si vieux quand même


----------



## samoussa (19 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Roh t'es dur, il est pas si vieux quand même



C't un enfant très précoce


----------



## N°6 (19 Mars 2007)

*Vacances*
21 mars 2007 - 11h45 





​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Mars 2007)




----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> lapin​



Ainsi le lapin bleu à un mode "rétractable" pour ses oreilles quand elle est au repos... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oulala, qu'est ce qu'il grandit vite, Foguenne Junior !  :love:



  Un bien beau bébé, c'est confirmé...  

*Vacances*
21 mars 2007 - 11h45


----------



## kanako (19 Mars 2007)

*Vancances. Jusqu'&#224; mercredi vers midi&#8230;*
(j'aimerais bien y &#234;tre l&#224; en vacances) 
je recycle, mais c'est pour la bonne cause : j'adore cette photo, pis ce sont les meilleures vacances de ma vie (pour l'instant, car j'esp&#232;re bien qu'il y en aura d'autre !) :


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2007)

*Vacance(s) 21-03-07 - 11h45​*





(Idée de vacanc(e)s plutôt que vacances, la plage c'est pas trop mon truc, mais si je mets une photo de Lozère, on va m'accuser de flooder )


----------



## Lila (20 Mars 2007)

Vacance(s) 21-03-07 - 11h45​vacances bretonnes 02/2007  !!!!!


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2007)

Le 21/03/2007 à 11:45 - Vacances


----------



## ederntal (20 Mars 2007)

Une vieille photo que je ressors de ma garde robe (prise avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone)


----------



## Craquounette (20 Mars 2007)

*21/03/2007 - 11:45 - Vacances​*



Lago di Fusine​


----------



## donatello (20 Mars 2007)

*21/03/2007 - 11:45 - Vacances*​
La photo est tr&#232;s mauvaise, mais vous aurez compris que j'avais autre chose &#224; fouchtre que de prendre des photos &#224; ce moment pr&#233;cis... :hein: :rateau: 




Ca ne se voit peut &#234;tre pas tr&#232;s bien mais c'est sur les bords du lac de Garde, un endroit charmant et tellement propice &#224; la m&#233;ditation...


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Mars 2007)

*Vacances - 21 mars 07 - 11h45*







:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Bon ça fait cliché, mais c'est ça aussi les vacances. Pas de vagues alors photo plutôt que joujou dans l'eau.
Non ce n'est pas la Méditerranée... ​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Oulaaa... et puis une mer en pente, en plus, c'est vrai que c'est rare&#8230;

Pour ne pas flooder (d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est plus fort que moi. Et pourtant, je jure que je me retiens !!!)

*Vacances - 21 mars 07 - 11h45*





Merci Rom1. Mais non  je pr&#233;f&#232;re regarder la plupart du temps. Je dois un peu trop s&#233;lectionner s&#251;rement. Disons que comme &#231;a, &#231;a fait une moyenne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

C'est pas la mer qu'est en pente, c'est l'gars 
Et puis moi en vacances, je ne cadre jamais droit, normal, j'suis en vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

Moi non plus. Mais quand c'est pour montrer, et pour les autres en plus, je redresse&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4210803 a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus. Mais quand c'est pour montrer, et pour les autres en plus, je redresse&#8230;



Bah non, faut garder l'esprit vacances. , c'est pas l'sujet?


----------



## donatello (20 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4210777 a dit:
			
		

> Oulaaa... et puis une mer en pente, en plus, c'est vrai que c'est rare



C'est mieux pour faire du ski nautique


----------



## macaronique (21 Mars 2007)

J'ai déjà posté cette photo dans le fil "Postez vos plus belles photos". J'hésitais entre celle-ci et une photo ridicule de mon passeport que j'ai prise pour un autre forum, mais finalement j'ai décidé que l'esprit de vacances n'est pas que la bougeotte.


----------



## kanako (21 Mars 2007)

Aurélie, Craquounette, MacMarco     

C'est dommage mais "Vacances" est un sujet risqué au final. Et ce qu'on y voit est en fait un peu décevant par rapport au reste du fil


----------



## samoussa (21 Mars 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Aurélie, Craquounette, MacMarco
> 
> C'est dommage mais "Vacances" est un sujet risqué au final. Et ce qu'on y voit est en fait un peu décevant par rapport au reste du fil



C'est un sujet que l'on peut traiter avec la même exigence, même s'il apparait plus léger.  et j'ai vu de belles choses personnellement


----------



## Jec (21 Mars 2007)

*
Vacances - 21 mars 07 - 11h45*





​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4210777 a dit:
			
		

> Oulaaa... et puis une mer en pente, en plus, c'est vrai que c'est rare&#8230;



pour faire du ski nautique, faut bien &#231;a



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4210777 a dit:
			
		

> photo



nouveellllle vaguueuuuuuu, nouvelllleuuu vagueuuuuu
_sur une musique de Fran&#231;ois Fran&#231;ois et des paroles de steevy - arrangements et choeurs : pascal olmetta - prise de son et mixage : r&#233;gine_


----------



## lufograf (21 Mars 2007)

Et oui je déborde un peu ! :rose: mais ça c'est le quart d'heure angevin ! :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (21 Mars 2007)

C'est &#231;a le nouveau th&#232;me ? 
Bon ben tous &#224; vos cr&#232;mes... :rateau:


----------



## lufograf (21 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben puisque c'est comme &#231;a... n'en vl&#224; un de th&#232;me !  

*Feu / flammes*






et rendu des copies le 24 mars &#224; 14h, Mr Picouto ! ​


_Edit : Oups ! j'ai du un peu forcer la compression ! :rose:_


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2007)

C'est une invitation à cramer la voiture de son voisin ?



Dendrimere a dit:


> (PS : penser à des sujets où tout le monde puisse participer... )


----------



## Lila (21 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes* e 24 mars à 14h​
......j'ai ! (les souvenirs avec  )


----------



## lufograf (21 Mars 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> C'est une invitation à cramer la voiture de son voisin ?




éventuellement, ça dépend du voisin !  

Cela dit élève kino, ce sujet n'est pas à prendre au pied de la lettre ! Moi je l'ai fait à la basique, mais les mots peuvent aussi évoquer d'autres choses  

Mais si tout le monde pense que c'est trop réducteur, j'enlève, il n'y a pas de soucis !


J'attends vos avis avant de mettre la liste à jour...
Donc *Feu / Flammes - Samedi 24 - 14h* ça tente quelqu'un ?


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)

je dois avoir un portrait de Nicky Lauda


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Et hop ! mine de rien et avec le sourire : 2 photos !


----------



## La mouette (21 Mars 2007)

Feu et flammes - 24 mars 07 - 14h


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2007)

Feu et flammes - 24 mars 2007 - 14h


----------



## oblique2006 (21 Mars 2007)

voiçi une gouache perso commise vers 1981/82, thème intemporel...

ca perd un peu à la compression...


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (21 Mars 2007)

*Feu et Flammes-24 Mars 2007-14h00*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Mars 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24 mars 2007 - 14h*






​


----------



## Eniluap (21 Mars 2007)

pas facile de passer apres toi Lastrada  comme toujours je reste fan! :love:  :love: 

Qu'il est agreable de voir ses flammes danser dans la grande cheminée, surtout qd on sait que les grillades sont pas loin!   
Voir la pièce jointe 13801

Feu je t'aime pour la chaleur que tu m'apportes, ainsi que pour le spectacle que tu me donnes a chaque fois!


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2007)

Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h




​


----------



## EMqA (21 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h​*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h​*


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2007)

Elise, Roberto :love:   :love: 
Lastrada, joli detournement :love: 
Mado, j'adore  

And for no flood :

Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h


​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

*Le feu me fait toujours penser à la bouffe, j'sais pas pourquoi...*​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h​*


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Mars 2007)

... et je vous sors pas une photo de Pompon.  



*Fleu et Fammes - 14 mars 2007 14h - *






Vous noterez que toute la famille s'y met. 

C'&#233;tait mon gateau aux noix pour mon anni, il me l'a piqu&#233;. :hein:


----------



## Captain_X (22 Mars 2007)

la carotte c'est pour ton anniv' aussi ou pour le lapin ????


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> tof​
> 
> 
> *Le feu me fait toujours penser &#224; la bouffe, j'sais pas pourquoi...*​


Peut-&#234;tre parce que t'es qu'un baffreur de bordelais !


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> la carotte c'est pour ton anniv' aussi ou pour le lapin ????



C'était pour le lapin. Moi je suis pas une voleuse, je lui laisse ses carottes... :hein:


----------



## kanako (22 Mars 2007)

feu et flammes
14 mars 2007
14h





mais j'&#233;site avec la version couleur (moins bien color&#233;e depuis qu'elle est sur le net d'ailleurs)
faut cliquer dessus pour voir la version en couleur&#8230;

:rose:


----------



## Lalis (22 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai pas de photo à mettre sur ce fil, hormis un feu de cheminée que je vous épargne :rateau: , mais j'adorerais que quelqu'un poste une photo du mur de feu d'Yves Klein, sur le toit du musée d'art moderne de Nice : en 91 ou 92, on nous l'avait allumé rien que pour une amie et moi, un soir de juillet. Excellent souvenir, mais je n'avais pas d'appareil photo à l'époque. :rose: 
Je crois qu'il n'est plus allumé qu'exceptionnellement maintenant, tant ça coute cher en gaz.
Le voir dans des livres d'art ou des catalogues d'expo, c'est pas pareil, quand même.
:love: 
L'un d'entre vous aurait-il eu cette chance ?


----------



## Picouto (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h*​ 


 
Avec une installation électrique comme celle-là, dans un futur plus ou moins proche va y avoir du feu et des flammes :rateau:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2007)

Feu et flammes jusqu'au 24/03/07 - 14h



​


----------



## wip (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h*





De la maison de chez mes parents, dans le sud... On a eu très chaud cette année 2003...
Il est passé à 100m le feu...​


----------



## Lalis (22 Mars 2007)

wip a dit:


> *Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h*
> 
> De la maison de chez mes parents, dans le sud... On a eu très chaud cette année 2003...
> Il est passé à 100m le feu...​



Où sont les flaaaammes ?  

Ok, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2007)

Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h






​


----------



## donatello (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h*


----------



## macaronique (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et flammes - 24/03/07 - 14h
*


​


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2007)

*Feu et Flammes - 24 mars - 14h






*​


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2007)

Le 24/03/2007 à 14:00 - Feu et flammes


----------



## Craquounette (22 Mars 2007)

*24.03.2007 - 14:00 - Feu et flammes*







Un p'tit peu de chaleur malgré la neige qui tombe, qui tombe et qui tombe encore...


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2007)

*24.03.2007 - 14:00 - Feu et flammes*


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2007)

Impressionnants les attributs de modérateur..


----------



## MamaCass (23 Mars 2007)

_*24/03/2007 - 14h00 - Feu & Flammes*_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pistolet​



Dommage c'est un "safety film" et non un "film-flammes"


----------



## jahrom (23 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Mars 2007)

*24/03/2007 - 14h00 - Feu & Flammes*
J'en Mettrait ma pomme a Bruler !!!



​


----------



## jahrom (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00

*



​


----------



## donatello (24 Mars 2007)

Rhaaa.. Je venais de passer une plombe à bosser mes images pour le thème super que j'avais trouvé !!!   :rateau: 

Bon, vous perdez rien pour attendre.

Allez, je en attendant je vais faire le tri dans mes photos de **** (d'amarrage)

Edit : sans déconner, y a un filtre sur les gros mots :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*


----------



## macaronique (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*


----------



## donatello (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00​*


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00​*


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*


----------



## Captain_X (24 Mars 2007)




----------



## macaronique (24 Mars 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caractères
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture!

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Ombre(s)
*
*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)

**S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Edit pour la Mouette=J'ai beau cherché avec la meilleure volonté de mon esprit mal tourné... _Quelle est donc cette... *chose* ?? _:afraid: :rose:



Une oreillette bloutouffe ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Edit pour la Mouette=J'ai beau cherché avec la meilleure volonté de mon esprit mal tourné... _Quelle est donc cette... *chose* ?? _:afraid: :rose:





Lastrada a dit:


> Une oreillette bloutouffe ?



Oui une oreillette


----------



## Mops Argo (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*






​


----------



## samoussa (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00





*​


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Euh, c'est mamelonique &#224; la rigueur, mais phallique ? 

Edit : Bon ta m&#232;re ta pas tout dit ? ok je m'y colle 

*PHALLIQUE*, adj.
A. [Corresp. &#224; phallus I A]
1. Relatif au phallus en tant qu'objet de culte et/ou symbole de puissance g&#233;n&#233;sique. Culte, danse, symbole phallique. On y ajouta la danse de l'&#233;p&#233;e. Une fois encore, on retrouve associ&#233; l'embl&#232;me phallique de la lame au rituel de la mort. Il est clair, du reste, que la mythologie solaire est constamment empreinte d'un caract&#232;re sexuel tr&#232;s net (CUISINIER, Danse sacr&#233;e, 1951, p.92).
2. Litt&#233;raire
a) Dont la forme &#233;voque un p&#233;nis en &#233;rection. Forme phallique. De l'humus noir et v&#233;n&#233;neux, gonfl&#233; de toutes les f&#233;condit&#233;s de la corruption, crev&#233; &#231;a et l&#224; (...) d'&#233;normes champignons phalliques (BERNANOS, Nuit, 1928, p.18). Sur le bord du chemin, s'&#233;rigent de place en place les hautes bornes phalliques plant&#233;es par les anciens rois de Castille (T'SERSTEVENS, Itin&#233;r. esp., 1963, p.321).
b) Synon. de g&#233;nital. Il ne retrouvait m&#234;me plus le plaisir phallique qu'il y a, para&#238;t-il, &#224; caresser, certaines nuits, son r&#233;volver (ABELLIO, Pacifiques, 1946, p.35).
B. PSYCHANAL. [Corresp. &#224; phallus I B] Relatif au phallus. La conjonction du d&#233;sir en tant que le signifiant phallique en est la marque, avec la menace ou la nostalgie du manque &#224; avoir (J. LACAN, &#201;crits, Paris, &#233;d. du Seuil, 1966, p.694). L'opposition n'est pas masculin/f&#233;minin, mais phallique/ch&#226;tr&#233;, eu &#233;gard &#224; &#171;l'unisexe&#187; (CHAZAUD 1973). 
Voil&#224;, finalement, c'est pas si dur que &#231;a &#224; expliquer. On s'en fait toute une montagne, hein.


----------



## samoussa (24 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Euh, c'est mamelonique à la rigueur, mais phallique ?


Ah c'est donc ça...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2007)

mmmh, &#231;a me donne faim ce th&#232;me


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mmmh, ça me donne faim ce thème



Tiens, mange ....:rose: ........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Pour ma contribution, ce sera des mats bien dressé et bien haubané...​


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*

*Avec une Sauce Hollandaise *  !  



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2007)

Phallique ça doit tenir jusqu'au 27 mars à 16H00  



​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00*


----------



## Lastrada (24 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224;, alors, &#231;a... voil&#224;. Ca c'est phallique. Ca. Alors voil&#224;.


----------



## katelijn (24 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Voilà, alors, ça... voilà. Ca c'est phallique. Ca. Alors voilà.



Pas de quoi de pendre une pendule:mouais:


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mmmh, ça me donne faim ce thème



Il était pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

phallique - 27 Mars - 16h​
et &#231;&#224; c'est bien un phallique enflamm&#233;? 
Voir la pièce jointe 13823


vi je sais il est tard,  je vais me coucher  :rose:


----------



## vousti (25 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je dois bien avouer (mais tout le monde s'en fout) que je préfère le canon de Princess tatav au harpon de Tibo !
> :afraid:


   heu....à mon humble avis c'est une antenne parabolique


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2007)

Phallique - 27/03/07 - 16h00




​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mars 2007)

t'es pas assez chaude c'est pour &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

j'aime cette d&#233;licatesse, prendre une fleur et la recouvrir, m&#234;me de glace... tout un univers... 





NB: Titeuf: sors de ce gramin&#233;


----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2007)

_*Phallique - 27 Mars 2007 - 16h00​*_


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Phallique - 27 mars 16H


----------



## PierreG (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## N°6 (25 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars 16H
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


>



:rose: Il a raison c'est bien une antenne  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> NB: Titeuf: sors de ce gramin&#233;



   

PS: N&#176;6 on avait dit un, pas une dizaine ! C'est orgiaque sinon !


----------



## Lalis (25 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 Mars 2007 - 16h00*​


TibomonG4 a dit:


> on avait dit un, pas une dizaine ! C'est orgiaque sinon !



Bon, alors je vous en mets une en dessous.   :rose: 


​


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> PS: N°6 on avait dit un, pas une dizaine ! C'est orgiaque sinon !



Ah la fontaine des pissaïres à Lacaune. (Bon, c'est vrai qu'elle est plus là pour vanter les vertus diurétiques du coin que les capacités au lit des locaux ), ça fait plaisir de voir des images de la France profonde 

Histoire de ne pas flooder et de montrer que pour la mégalomanie, en Lozère, on ne craint personne (et pas de remarques sur la tératologie de la chose, SVP )


----------



## Captain_X (26 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a fait plaisir de voir des images de la France profonde



et avoir des images profondes de la France... ???? ca le fait


----------



## Souvaroff (26 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et avoir des images profondes de la France... ???? ca le fait



Des images profondes sur un theme phallique euh :mouais:


----------



## wip (26 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars 16H
*


​


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> et avoir des images profondes de la France... ???? ca le fait





DM-XM2 a dit:


> Des images profondes sur un theme phallique euh :mouais:



En fait, je n'ai pas bien compris ce que voulait dire Captain_X


----------



## gnoumy34 (26 Mars 2007)

Phallique - 27 mars 16H


----------



## macmarco (26 Mars 2007)

Le 27/03/2007 à 16:00 - Phallique


----------



## Amok (26 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2007)

* 27/03/2007 - 16:00 - Phallique*



​
Dur dur après Messieurs MacMarco et Amok :mouais:

*Edith* me signale qu'il n'est pas étonnant que cela soit dur dur après Amok et MacMarco dans ce sujet


----------



## doudou83 (26 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27/03/2007 - 16h00





*​


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27/03/2007 - 16h00





*​


----------



## Virpeen (26 Mars 2007)

poésie piquante...


----------



## EMqA (26 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27/03/2007 - 16h00​*


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2007)

27 mars 2007, vers 5h00.  ​ 














Deux thèmes en une seule image... ​



lufograf a dit:


> Bon, ben puisque c'est comme ça... n'en vlà un de thème !
> 
> *Feu / flammes*
> (...)​





jahrom a dit:


> *Phallique - 27 mars - 16H00
> 
> * (...)​


​


----------



## lufograf (27 Mars 2007)

*Phallique - 27 mars - 16h*


J'ai cherché des Lamborghini© à prendre en photo, 
mais dans les patelins paumés c'est encore plus rare 
que des Windowziens sur Macgé ! 
:rateau:  :rateau: 
Mais la voiture restant un sujet éminemment phallique,
 je me suis rabattu sur ma p'tite Micra© !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Bon. J'avais envie de m'amuser, et j'ai d'abord pens&#233; pour la m&#234;me photo intituler le th&#232;me&#8230; _Testicules_. Mais j'ai pens&#233; que l'exercice de style serait un peu compliqu&#233; pour certains. 

Alors je module et  je pense que M&#226;le(s) incitera moins aux d&#233;bordements. Quoique&#8230; 

Cela dit, vous avez 72 heures, comme d'habitude.
Et &#231;a nous fait jusqu'au 30 mars 2007 &#224; 16 heures 

Testost&#233;rone power. Puissiez-vous garder le doigt dans la charte


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caractères
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture!

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Ombre(s)
*
*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)

**S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## La mouette (27 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s) 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.*


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Mars 2007)

*M&#226;le(s) 30 mars 2007 &#224; 16 heures.

* *H&#233; ben on passe de Phallique a M&#226;les&#8230; Ca va, Le sujet ne Di "verge" pas trop !  
En tous cas Voici mon M&#226;le &#8230;*


​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Mouais&#8230; On voit pas bien la _m&#226;litude_, l&#224;. Dommage. C'&#233;tait un peu le but


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2007)

_*Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h00​*_



_Je sais, je l'ai déjà posté, mais c'est celle qui représente le plus le thème dans ce que j'ai fait... _:rose:


----------



## quenaur (27 Mars 2007)

Male(s) 30 mars 2007 16h00


----------



## Lalis (27 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s) 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.​*


​
J'ai encore mis un message subliminal...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s) 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.*


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2007)

*M&#226;le(s) 30 mars 2007 &#224; 16 heures.​*Photo bateau pour sujet bateau  (non, pas taper, pas taper ) et un petit bonjour &#224; Macarel

Sinon, une r&#233;flexion saugrenue suite &#224; la photo : il est quand m&#234;me paradoxal que soient consid&#233;r&#233;s comme des attributs m&#226;les d'une part l'abondante crini&#232;re du roi des animaux ou du babouin obs&#233;d&#233; ; d'autre part, le cr&#226;ne lisse des glorieux chauves (je ne citerai pas de noms, je n'ai pas le temps de remplir l'annuaire de MacG&#233; ). Je me retiendrais d'&#233;tendre le sujet du cot&#233; du mont chauve, etc. etc.







PS hors-sujet ou presque :


lufograf a dit:


> *Phallique - 27 mars - 16h*
> 
> J'ai cherch&#233; des Lamborghini&#169; &#224; prendre en photo,
> mais dans les patelins paum&#233;s c'est encore plus rare
> que des Windowziens sur Macg&#233; !​



Lufograf aurait-il commis un lapsus ou m&#233;connaitrait-il les origines de Lamborghini. Jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire il est plus facile de trouver du Lamborghini dans une meule de foin qu'une meule de foin sur les champs-&#233;lys&#233;es vu que la production essentielle de Lamborghini c'&#233;tait les tracteurs 

PPS Tout &#224; fait dans le sujet : non, je ne me suis pas tromp&#233; de fil, non, je ne voulais pas la poster dans "Autoportraits"


----------



## lufograf (27 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> *Lufograf aurait-il commis un lapsus ou m&#233;connaitrait-il les origines de Lamborghini. Jusqu'&#224; preuve du contraire il est plus facile de trouver du Lamborghini dans une meule de foin qu'une meule de foin sur les champs-&#233;lys&#233;es vu que la production essentielle de Lamborghini c'&#233;tait les tracteurs ​*


*


C'est en postant que je me suis dit que forc&#233;ment certains tractophiles me la mettrais dans le nez celle l&#224; !   Mais bon, moi c'est diff&#233;rent, dans mon coin c'est la picole qu'ils cultivent, donc pas besoins de gros machins plein de pneus ! :rateau:​*


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2007)

Le 30/03/2007 à 16:00 - Mâle(s)


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)

*(Super) Mal 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.​*







_L'orthographe n'a jamais été mon fort. Et comme j'ai pas trouvé de photo de valise...._​


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> _*M&#226;le(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h00​*_



Encore un th&#232;me qui me donne faim!  

Mais je suis d&#233;j&#224; apr&#232;s 5h en train de fondre sur ma chaise avec tous ces hommes &#224; poil(s), merci Roberto et Rom1... vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s convaincants&#8230; 
 

j'h&#233;site &#224; poster une photo de mon m&#226;le. Je sais pas si vous allez appr&#233;cier...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4217887 a dit:
			
		

> tous ces hommes &#224; poil(s), merci Roberto et Rom1... vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s convaincants&#8230;



Enfin l'un des deux est poilu comme un lavabo


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2007)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Enfin l'un des deux est poilu comme un lavabo



c'est bien aussi, &#231;a glisse mieux


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4217887 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un th&#232;me qui me donne faim!



Tiens 

M&#226;le(s) - 30/03/07 - 16h00





​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mars 2007)

Cherche Mâle(s) jusqu'au 30/03/07 - 16h00 



​


----------



## Nephou (27 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s)* - Vendredi 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.






 
​


----------



## donatello (27 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s) - Vendredi 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.​*


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2007)

Le matou, l&#224;, il nous a transform&#233; le fil en gu&#234;pier, hein


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le matou, là, il nous a transformé le fil en guépier, hein


Qui s'en plaindrait ? 

Message perso : BackCat, je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

*Cherche Mâle(s) jusqu'au 30/03/07 - 16h00 *


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> *(Super) Mal 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.​*
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/653/Tired-w.jpg
> 
> ...


Malgré tout, hors sujet. Dommage de ne pas avoir joué le jeu. :mouais:

Pour Luc, et avec tout mon respect : c'est certainement un sujet bateau, mais quand on voit ce que les gens font d'un sujet compliqué faut peut-être se mettre un peu plus à la portée du plus grand nombre et espérer qu'un sujet bateau, justement, leur donne envie de le détourner pour répondre dans le cadre malgré tout et surprendre un peu artistiquement.

Bon enfin bref. Je sais, je suis un éternel rêveur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Mâle(s) - Vendredi 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures.


----------



## Captain_X (28 Mars 2007)

Il est tr&#232;s ouvert... et permet des abords en tous genres (celui de lastrada par exemple - que je ne trouve pas forc&#233;ment si hors sujet que cel&#224. 

Si tu crains de tomb&#233; dans la facilit&#233; abstient toi de post&#233; et attends un autre sujet... qui te conviendra mieux. "M&#226;les", c'est quand m&#234;me un peu plus interressant que "vacances" o&#249; "l'anniv &#224; m&#233;m&#233;" non ? N'oublies pas que t'as 72h pour poster, donc pour r&#233;flechir &#224; ton image (&#233;ventuellement aux commentaires qui l'accompagnent), on te demande forc&#233;ment une paire de *burnes ou un torse velu, des biceps band&#233;s ou, mais je m'&#233;gards

la prochaine fois lance le sujet, "Porte de grange sur le mont loz&#232;re", c'est tellement plus ouvert...

font chi&#233; &#224; pleurnicher tout le temps parce qu'ils ont pas les images, parceque le sujet est comme ci ou est comme &#231;a... bah ou&#233; c'est justement le principe du truc... t'as un sujet traite le comme tu l'entends et si tu l'entends pas bien, ben t'as que 72h &#224; poireauter, est-ce si difficile.


voil&#224; c'&#233;tait un portrait de m&#226;le au petit dej.

Mer*de


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2007)

c'est d&#233;testable cette incapacit&#233; de rester cordial, surtout pour en fait en rajouter par rapport &#224; d'autres. 

Vraiment

Tch&#252;ss


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2007)

_Mâle(s) - Vendredi 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures





_​


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4218064 a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, hors sujet. Dommage de ne pas avoir joué le jeu. :mouais:
> 
> Pour Luc, et avec tout mon respect : c'est certainement un sujet bateau, mais quand on voit ce que les gens font d'un sujet compliqué faut peut-être se mettre un peu plus à la portée du plus grand nombre et espérer qu'un sujet bateau, justement, leur donne envie de le détourner pour répondre dans le cadre malgré tout et surprendre un peu artistiquement.
> 
> Bon enfin bref. Je sais, je suis un éternel rêveur



Il me semblait que j'avais mis un smiley  
Je voulais simplement dire que ce n'était pas très original et large comme la mer, ce qui ne voulait pas dire que c'était un défaut mais j'aurais mieux fait de ne pas commenter, c'est sûrement vrai  



Captain_X a dit:


> Il est très ouvert... et permet des abords en tous genres (celui de lastrada par exemple - que je ne trouve pas forcément si hors sujet que celà).


Je n'ai pas dit que le sujet était mauvais, j'ai dit qu'il était bateau (voir exégèse ci-dessus ). D'ailleurs, j'ai posté et si ma photo est criticable, elle me semble bien répondre au sujet. Il me semblait qu'on pouvait quand même parler des sujets avec un peu d'humour.



Captain_X a dit:


> Si tu crains de tombé dans la facilité abstient toi de posté et attends un autre sujet... qui te conviendra mieux.


J'ai posté, quant à la facilité c'est un vaste débat et rien ne dit dans le fil qu'il faut s'offrir une tempête sous un crane avant de poster. 



Captain_X a dit:


> "Mâles", c'est quand même un peu plus interressant que "vacances" où "l'anniv à mémé" non ?



Ça, par contre, ça ressemble à de la censure avant l'heure  Je n'ai pas plus de blocage a priori contre un sujet "l'anniv à mémé" que je n'en ai contre un sujet "mâles". Par contre, j'aurais probablement commenté aussi avec un smiley (mais sur le coup, sans doute, mon post t'aurait paru plus "normal"



Captain_X a dit:


> N'oublies pas que t'as 72h pour poster, donc pour réflechir à ton image (éventuellement aux commentaires qui l'accompagnent), on te demande forcément une paire de *burnes ou un torse velu, des biceps bandés ou, mais je m'égards


Vu ce que j'ai posté, il me semble que je l'avais compris.  



Captain_X a dit:


> la prochaine fois lance le sujet, "Porte de grange sur le mont lozère", c'est tellement plus ouvert...


Tu remarqueras que je ne l'ai pas fait. Ceci dit, un sujet "portes", bien que bateau, serait un sujet tout à fait dans la note. (jpmiss nous a commis déjà suffisamment de "fenêtres" pour remplir à lui tout seul un sujet ad hoc )
Par contre, un sujet "Porte de grange sur le mont Lozère" serait, à mon humble avis, carrément "mauvais" parce que plein de gens n'ont pas l'occasion de faire des photos adéquates (mais ce serait la même chose pour un sujet "métro" tandis que "transports en commun" outre les ouvertures humoristiques qu'il offrait n'était pas limité aux forumeurs des grandes villes)



Captain_X a dit:


> font chié à pleurnicher tout le temps parce qu'ils ont pas les images, parceque le sujet est comme ci ou est comme ça... bah oué c'est justement le principe du truc... t'as un sujet traite le comme tu l'entends et si tu l'entends pas bien, ben t'as que 72h à poireauter, est-ce si difficile.



Si tu me trouves des posts où j'ai pleurniché sur le forum de MacGé, n'hésite pas à me le signaler, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit tellement mon habitude et, je le répète, je ne savais pas que  voulait dire pleurnicher.




Captain_X a dit:


> voilà c'était un portrait de mâle au petit dej.



Tout à fait dans le sujet  En fait, tu m'as juste l'air un peu "réactif" vis-à-vis des posts avec lesquels tu n'es pas d'accord, ce qui est tout à fait ton droit et ne me choque pas plus que ça : on est sur un forum, si tout le monde pensait pareil mais de ton côté, essaye de penser parfois aussi qu'il n'y a pas qu'une seule façon de voir les choses  

Pour en revenir au sujet, en fait, j'aurais bien vu, pour un sujet bateau comme ça, un fil dédié (comme monolithe) . Mais bon, là, qui lancera un fil "femelle" pour mettre en parallèle ? ce qui semblerait pourtant logique


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2007)

De l'effet (des méfaits ?) de la testostérone..


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il me semblait qu'on pouvait quand m&#234;me parler des sujets avec un peu d'humour.





Juste avant la tondeuse... 





​


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Juste avant la tondeuse...
> 
> 
> http://pr.photographies.free.fr/pbp/pbp29.jpg




   ....on dirait une.....


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....on dirait une.....



Il y a longtemps que tu n'en a pas vue une, alors, et de plus elle était négligée !


----------



## Lila (28 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a longtemps que tu n'en a pas vue une, alors, et de plus elle était négligée !




...tu vieillis !!! rappelle toi, on était ensemble !!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....on dirait une.....



Chacun trouve son c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;minin o&#249; il veut !  C'est &#231;a aussi &#234;tre un m&#226;le non ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....on dirait une.....



Ah oui une techa ! 
Du coup la photo perd un peu en testostérone (mais bon je suis mâle placé pour parler  ) 

(c'est quoi sinon ce truc de ce raser le torse là hein ?? Ca y est tout le monde le fait ? Faut être glabre pour être dans le coup ? :rateau


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> (c'est quoi sinon ce truc de ce raser le torse l&#224; hein ?? Ca y est tout le monde le fait ? Faut &#234;tre glabre pour &#234;tre dans le coup ? :rateau



Etre dans le coup signifie d&#233;j&#224; savoir faire la diff&#233;rence entre une tondeuse, un rasoir et l'&#233;pilation. Mais nous sommes hors sujet.


----------



## Captain_X (28 Mars 2007)

le truc c'est 72h pour convaincre qu'amok est un homme ? Que Luc c'est faire des citations ? Que d'avoir des 10ene de porte en photo prouve que c'est un bon sujet ? Que ce fil par en ******* (pas seulement &#224; cause de moi) ? Qu'odr&#233; sait laver un film au lave-vaisselle ? Que je suis rabat-joie ? Que je vous chie dans les pompes ? 

j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu ...

ciao les bouseux &#224; l'encephale mou, je retourne dans mon monde asociable et d&#233;sirable o&#249; vous n'avez pas le droit d'exister.


----------



## donatello (28 Mars 2007)

Nous aussi on t'embrasse.


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le truc c'est 72h pour convaincre qu'amok est un homme ? Que Luc c'est faire des citations ? Que d'avoir des 10ene de porte en photo prouve que c'est un bon sujet ? Que ce fil par en ******* (pas seulement à cause de moi) ? Qu'odré sait laver un film au lave-vaisselle ? Que je suis rabat-joie ? Que je vous chie dans les pompes ?
> 
> j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu ...
> 
> ciao les bouseux à l'encephale mou, je retourne dans mon monde asociable et désirable où vous n'avez pas le droit d'exister.



Le truc, c'est que tu as du mal à faire la différence entre le fond et la forme. Et qu'en plus, tu te contredis. Car tu te plains qu'il y ait trop de photos dans un sujet photo - je peux comprendre ton point de vue (d'ailleurs, je le partage)- et tu nous ponds un bon vieux message au vitriol, redondant (donc inutile) avec ce qui a déjà été dit avant toi, à la limite de l'agression   Bref...

C'est pas une question d'être naze ou rabat-joie ou même d'éviter les chambrages. Mais avant de dire aux autres de s'abstenir de poster, il faut se poser la question de son propre comportement.

Crotte de biquette! 

Alors profitons des photos


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Etre dans le coup signifie déjà savoir faire la différence entre une tondeuse, un rasoir et l'épilation. Mais nous sommes hors sujet.



Ah en effet, c'est une brillante démonstration, ça me donne envie d'être plus "in" tout à coup


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2007)

Mâle(s) - Vendredi 30 mars 2007 à 16 heures


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2007)

Il y a plus de texte que de photos ici ! 
Soit on revient au sujet , soit on ferme, c'est aussi simple que ça.


----------



## stephaaanie (28 Mars 2007)

Mâle. 28.03.2007.  18h22






Oui bon, peut-être que beaucoup considèrent qu'elle aurait plus sa place dans "(...) que tout le monde trouve ratées sauf vous". J'en conviens. 

Celà dit, j'aime beaucoup cette photo, malgré le cadrage et la lumière laissant à désirer. 

Je dis : un mec faisant du bon vieux Hip-Hop-US style en marcel, exposant ses muscles svèltes, ses tatouages et sa taille de guêpe, le tout sous une canicule parisienne, c'est la classe. 

:love:


----------



## Redoch (28 Mars 2007)

Mâle; Mercredi 28 Mars 2007


----------



## Sloughi (28 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s)-30 Mars 2007-16h00*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2007)

*Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*

dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?






Non, vous trouvez pas? :rose: :hein: ​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*
> 
> dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?
> 
> ...




si.......voilà  un male imberbe et cocu


----------



## Lila (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*
> 
> dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?
> 
> ...



...non ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non, vous trouvez pas? :rose: :hein:



Si, si.
En plus tu aurais pu la photographier sur une tablette de chocolat


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*
> 
> dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?
> 
> ...



Bien vu.


----------



## Amok (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*
> 
> dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?
> 
> ...



Bah si, mais dommage qu'elle ait été déjà exploitée sur les pages précédentes !


----------



## Lalis (30 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> *Mâle(s) - 30 mars 2007 - 16h*
> 
> dommage, la photo est floue, je tremble beaucoup, mais y avait de l'idée au moins, non?
> 
> Non, vous trouvez pas? :rose: :hein: ​



Si, et au moins, voilà un mâle qui ne la ramène pas, qui fait ce qu'on lui demande et ne nous tartine pas de ses états d'âme !  :love:  
Z'avez remarqué que tout à coup, il y a plein de filles qui commentent ? :style:

Eh, les garçons : je plaisante, hein !  

@ Aurélie :


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

mouais :mouais: 
quand je vois ton avatar qui proclame haut et fort "Touche pas &#224; mon mac", je trouve ton post un tantinet d&#233;plac&#233;


----------



## lufograf (30 Mars 2007)

_*Mâle(s) - 30 mars - 16h*_

Ma contribution : Vu hier soir, un concert à fort taux hormonal.


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 18h00*


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Mars 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture!

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Ombre(s)
*
*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
**S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bah si, mais dommage qu'elle ait été déjà exploitée sur les pages précédentes !



mouais, me semble qu'au début, c'était juste une photo de ton slurpissime torse que tu as postélove et sans la prise donc. Na.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2007)

Ah ouai mais y a pas de gagnant dans ce sujet, moi je croyais, je pourrais plus jouer alors vu que je participe juste pour la victoire parce que j'ai la win en moi


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2007)

On revient aux photos, merci.


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Mars 2007)

Reflets - 2 avril 2007 18h00

&#199;a floode un max&#8230;


----------



## Captain_X (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## mado (30 Mars 2007)

Reflets - 2/04/07 - 18h00





Y'avait eu le texte. Y'aura l'image.
Manque plus que le son.
(k)​ ​


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2007)

Reflets - 2/04/07 - 18h00


----------



## Virpeen (30 Mars 2007)

Pour répondre à Paul...  (Elle date de l'été dernier, à Berlin)


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2007)

_*Reflets - 02/04/07 - 18h00*_




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

@Picouto
Outch, j'ai failli poster sur le même sujet avec le "miroir d'eau" , à 4 mn d'intervalle cela aurai fait un peu trop non.
Sinon


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 02/04/07 - 18h00





*​


----------



## Luc G (30 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 02/04/07 - 18h00*​


----------



## Sloughi (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets-2 Avril 2007-18h00*​


----------



## samoussa (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets-2 Avril 2007-18h00





*​


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00





*R&#233;alis&#233; sans trucage !​


----------



## soget (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## quenaur (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril - 18h00*


----------



## vincent absous (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril - 18h00*


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril  2007 - 18h00​*


----------



## Lastrada (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril  2007 - 18h00​*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril  2007 - 18h00





*​


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*



​


----------



## joubichou (31 Mars 2007)

Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00


----------



## Lalis (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00​*


----------



## yvos (31 Mars 2007)

_*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*_


----------



## macaronique (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Avril 2007)

Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00


----------



## La mouette (1 Avril 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril 2007 - 18h00*







​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## lufograf (2 Avril 2007)

*Reflets - 2 avril - 18h*


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Avril 2007)

Le 2 avril 2007, vers 3h00. 












​


----------



## Redoch (2 Avril 2007)

Reflets - 2 avril - 18h


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30*






Un sujet pour Joubichou ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture!

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
*
*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
*
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Lastrada (2 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30*





​


----------



## Redoch (2 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30


----------



## Mops Argo (2 Avril 2007)

je passe, j'en connais qui n'ont que l'embarras du choix


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux migrent jusqu'au 5 avril à 20h30



​


----------



## Sloughi (2 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux-5 Avril 2007-20h30*​


----------



## r0m1 (3 Avril 2007)

_*Oiseaux - 5 Avril 2007 - 20h30​*_


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Avril 2007)

_*Oiseaux - 5 Avril 2007 - 20h30​*_
Au pluriel, mais... j'en ai qu'un !!



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

EDIT : enplus &#231;a fait sp&#233;ciale kassd&#233;di &#224; Picouto : &#224; votre droite, la base navale.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2007)

_Turdus philomelos&#8230; 


(grive musicienne si &#231;a t'&#233;chappe encore ! )
_


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## ederntal (3 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5 Avril 2007 - 20h30

J'ai deja du la poster il y a un bout de temps, je suis pas sûr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

je l'aime bien pour les souvenirs attachés. et puis, ça devrait faire plaisir à quelques uns  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (3 Avril 2007)

ha celles là si elles pouvaient vous c hier sur la tête


----------



## joubichou (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (3 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux - 5 Avril 2007 - 20h30*


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2007)

*5 avril - 20h30
Oiseaux






*​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2007)

*5 mars - 20h30 - Oiseaux*


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (3 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5/04/07 -20h30




​


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> Canards :love:



Ça fait un petit bout de temps que je voulais la faire celle-ci !   Ça a été cornélien de ne finalement pas la choisir !


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2007)

*5 mars - 20h30 - Oiseaux​*


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2007)

3/04/2007 vers 23h. 











​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Avril 2007)

*
Le Temps - Vendredi 6 Avril - 23H28






*_
Comme vous le voyez, j'aime les sujets vastes 
En fait, je voudrais que tout le monde puisse s'exprimer._​


----------



## vincent absous (4 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Le Temps - Vendredi 6 Avril - 23H28
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas. Le sujet pr&#233;c&#233;dent n'&#233;tait pas cens&#233; courir jusqu'au 5 avril ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Avril 2007)

oui oui, faute de frappe dans le post de Human-fly  

On efface tout et on continue jusqu'au 5 avril 2007 à 20h30


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux - 5 Avril 2007 - 20h30*​ clic pour voir un chouilla plus grand ​


----------



## doudou83 (4 Avril 2007)

*Oiseaux - 5 avril 2007 - 20h30






*Oiseaux modernes à la fontaine Stavinski(Beaubourg)​


----------



## wip (4 Avril 2007)

*5 mars - 20h30 - Oiseaux​*


​


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

*Oiseau(x) - 5 avril - 20h30 - *

Ce matin, le lapin de P&#226;ques m'a laiss&#233; de nouveaux tout petits amis dans mon jardin. 









Y en a encore un qui veut pas sortir! ​


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2007)

D&#233;couverte de mon fils ce matin dans le Jardin Public :love:

*Oiseau(x)*_ ou presque_* - 5 avril - 20h30

*



​


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Ton fils est étonnamment jaune pour avoir une maman si noire !!
> :mouais:
> :love:
> :love:


'bécile à moustache (insulte ©fiston), quelle idée saugrenue ! retourne à ton carnet de croquis...
ma machine à coup de boule est en panne mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre la prochaine lune


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2007)

*Oiseau(x) - 5 avril - 20h30*

*



*


​


----------



## donatello (4 Avril 2007)

*Oiseau(x) - 5 avril - 20h30​*




Don't fu-ck up the swan...


----------



## Captain_X (4 Avril 2007)

merde j'avais deja poster


----------



## lufograf (5 Avril 2007)

_@Roberto : mèkilékon !    _


*Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30*

Je suis désolé Ordré, de dévoiler au grand jour ta difficile période adolescente ! :rose: 
Je sais qu'à l'époque tu hésitais entre un coiffure The King© ou une attitude Ponkheadienne, 
et que tout ça reste pour toi des moments sensibles.  
...mais bon, l'attrait du cdb est le plus fort ! 









_Pff ! dur, dur après jpmiss ! :rateau: _​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai toujours étais jalouse de la coupe de cheveux de Monsieur Miss !


----------



## macaronique (5 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30


----------



## Mops Argo (5 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30








il esy vrai que j'avais dit que je passais mon tour mais j'avais oublié ce gros piaf ​


----------



## Lalis (5 Avril 2007)

*Oiseau(x) - 5 avril - 20h30​*
J'avais bien un *ptérodactyle*, mais Luc G m'a grillée avec son oiseau métallique... :rateau: 
Alors ce sera du classique.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2007)

Oiseaux - 5 avril - 20h30


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> oui oui, faute de frappe dans le post de Human-fly
> 
> On efface tout et on continue jusqu'au 5 avril 2007 à 20h30


Désolé pour ma bourde.  
Je ferai attention la prochaine fois.


----------



## donatello (5 Avril 2007)

Bon on reprend le thème de Lastrada ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

rien......j'arrive trop tard pour les oiseaux :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Bon on reprend le th&#232;me de Lastrada ?



Ouaip.
Pas de raison. 

Je me permets : (en r&#233;actualisant pour la date  )



Lastrada a dit:


> *
> Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril - 22H30
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Avril 2007)

Déja proposés :

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caractères
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture!

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
*
*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
*
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Avril 2007)

Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril - 22H30











​


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

C'est marrant comme ce fil peut parfois faire red&#233;couvrir des photos &#224; soi qu'on a.
Je suis tomb&#233; sur celle-ci en parcourant les miennes. Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e dans "vos plus belles" mais je ne l'avais jamais vu sous cet angle : "le temps".
En fait elle colle pile poil au sujet je trouve, limite "trop all&#233;gorique sa m&#232;re", donc paf je la remets l&#224;.



​


----------



## La mouette (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril - 22H30*


----------



## Lastrada (6 Avril 2007)

Le temps, &#231;a peut &#234;tre plein de choses, hein, le temps qui passe, la perception du temps,... contempler le d&#233;sastre... enfin je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...  


Les pendules, &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait, non  ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Le temps, &#231;a peut &#234;tre plein de choses, hein, le temps qui passe, la perception du temps,... contempler le d&#233;sastre... enfin je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...
> 
> 
> Les pendules, &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; fait, non  ?


Laisse, la mouette est une brute sans sensibilit&#233; aucune.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril - 22H30​*


----------



## Jec (6 Avril 2007)

*
Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril - 22H30*




​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

*FUGIT IRREPARABILE TEMPUS*


----------



## Picouto (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps* - Dimanche 8 Avril à 22H30










​


----------



## Lalis (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril à 22H30​*
Message subliminal pour *les forçats des 3 et 4 mai* !


----------



## jpmiss (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril à 22H30*​


----------



## Lalis (6 Avril 2007)

kromozom a dit:


> *FUGIT IRREPARABILE TEMPUS*​



Omnes vulnerant, ultima necat...

Sic transit gloria mundi...

Et caetera, et caetera...


----------



## gnoumy34 (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 Avril à 22H30*


----------



## doudou83 (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 avril à 22h30





*​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2007)

là; c'est le temps qui est long...


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Avril 2007)

&#171; Demain le temps sera plus vieux &#187; 

(titre que j'adore de la biographie de Jeanloup Sieff dont j'adore l'&#339;uvre)


----------



## samoussa (6 Avril 2007)

*Le Temps - Dimanche 8 avril à 22h30





*​


----------



## Sloughi (6 Avril 2007)

*Temps -Dimanche 8 Avril 2007- 22h30*​


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2007)

Le temps, l'alcool, la drogue, la souffrance. Toutes ces choses qui marquent.
Un grand monsieur.


Le temps - 08/04/2007 - 22h30









​


----------



## Captain_X (7 Avril 2007)

bashung ca m&#233;rite du n&b


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2007)

Le 08/04/2007 à 22:30 - Le Temps


----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2007)

*Le temps - 8/04/2007 - 22h30*


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2007)

*Le temps - 8 Avril 2007 - 22h30*





Et, rose, elle a vecu ce que vivent les roses,
L'espace d'un matin.​


----------



## SirDeck (8 Avril 2007)

Le temps - 8 Avril 2007 - 22h30






1990  2006​


----------



## samoussa (8 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30





*​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)

Parce que l'intimité ne tiens pas à grand chose.​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30




*







Je pensais poster un jour cette photo dans *"coup de vieux"*, mais je pense qu'elle convient assez bien aussi au thème "Intimité".  

(Photo datant du 25 juin 1969)​


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 - 22h30*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (9 Avril 2007)

Intimité - 11/04/07 - 22h30




​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Avril 2007)

Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2007)

_j'ai hésité avec deux autres photos mais l'une est d'une intimité folle et l'autre est plus classique


_


----------



## Captain_X (9 Avril 2007)

Intimit&#233; - 11 avril 2007 &#224; 22H30


----------



## r0m1 (9 Avril 2007)

Certes un peu moins poétique que les photos précedentes postées mais que voulez vous, certains lieux sont sacrés point de vue intimité


----------



## macaronique (9 Avril 2007)

_Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## esope (9 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lalis (9 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30*




Merci, Elisnice, pour ce beau sujet ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30





*​


----------



## wip (10 Avril 2007)

Khyu :love:. Superbe traitement, j'adore ​*
Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30




*​


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> Khyu :love:. Superbe traitement, j'adore



Merci copain! 
100% iPhoto/apn gsm


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2007)

Pour répondre à la question posée plusieurs fois  : mon image ci-dessus est une brosse à dents en contre jour, avec du dentifrice.


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2007)

_ceci dit, personne n'a l'id&#233;e de se poser des questions ou alors de laisser le myst&#232;re agir ? est-ce que je vais demander &#224; Man Ray ce qu'il voulait absolument dire quand il a photographi&#233; la pri&#232;re ? Postez des photos les amis !

ps : moi je ne r&#233;pondrais pas malgr&#233; les questions nombreuses aussi, ma photo d'intimit&#233; se suffit &#224; elle-m&#234;me&#8230; (de toutes fa&#231;ons, vous ne verrez jamais cette installation alors&#8230; )
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

*Intimité - 11 avril 2007 à 22h30*


----------



## Lalis (11 Avril 2007)

J'en ai déjà posté une...
Mais la "lecture" de Princess Tatav me rappelle que j'avais hésité entre *deux interprétations*...


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## La mouette (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00*


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2007)

combat(s) - 15 avril - 20H


​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00*


----------



## Mops Argo (12 Avril 2007)

combat(s) - 15 avril - 20H




​


----------



## vincent absous (12 Avril 2007)

combat(s) - 15 avril - 20H







Pas question de me dire que c'est pas clair comme métaphore.​


----------



## doudou83 (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00





*​


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00


----------



## Picouto (12 Avril 2007)

_*Combat(s) - 15/04 - 20h00*_





Blockhaus - Plage de L'Amélie​


----------



## r0m1 (12 Avril 2007)




----------



## samoussa (12 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) - 15/04 - 20h00




​


----------



## Lalis (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - 15/04 - 20h00*


----------



## donatello (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - 15/04 - 20h00*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Base sous-marine






Pas très original mais bon...​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - 15/04 - 20h00*


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00





*​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00





*
_Tout combat qui se respecte est précédé d'une phase d'observation de l'ennemi._ 

(bon ok, je trichote, je trichote, rôooo)*
 
*​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) - Le 15 avril à 20h00












Pas de métaphore, de message ou de second degré... 
Du brut de décoffrage!...  En hommage au cinéma d'exploitation des années 70. ​


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## Nexka (13 Avril 2007)

15 avril, 20h
Combat


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (13 Avril 2007)

*Combat(s)-15 Avril 2007-20h00*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) : fin des hostilités le 15 Avril 2007 à 20h00.



​


----------



## MamaCass (15 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) : 15 Avril 2007 à 20h00.


----------



## quenaur (15 Avril 2007)

Combat(s) - 15 avril 2007 - 20h00


----------



## Lastrada (15 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12*


----------



## Lastrada (15 Avril 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
*
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Captain_X (15 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12*


----------



## LucD (15 Avril 2007)

*Os Tentatoire ?​**Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12 et 64 secondes​*


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12





*​


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12
*


----------



## jpmiss (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12





*​


----------



## vincent absous (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12





*​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12*


----------



## La mouette (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril - 20H12*


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

t'aurais pu prendre une aston quand meme la mouette


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Avril 2007)

Ostentation : Mise en valeur excessive et indiscr&#232;te d'un avantage (Robert Lepetit, un pote qu'a toujours raison)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2007)

Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril à 20H12



​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

...




...​


----------



## Foguenne (16 Avril 2007)

Le salopiau!!!


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril à 20H12*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril &#224; 20H12*









Amok:  .....bien les 12 apotres sont tous presents   

jpmiss : merci    pfffffff , a cause de toi je n'ai pas pu mettre mon drapeau a moi  ...... 

Vincent Absous : apres les apotres voici la lumiere de dieu   ...... :love: 

DocEvil : si c'est un montage je dis  .....si ce n'est pas un , ce vert est vraiment hors du commun :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2007)

Le 18/04/2007 à 20:12 - Ostentatoire


----------



## samoussa (16 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril &#224; 20H12*





​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Le salopiau!!!


Tu avoueras que l'occasion &#233;tait trop belle. 

Pour Roberta : Non, ce n'est pas un montage. Ce &#171; vert &#187; _est_ exceptionnel. (Pour les curieux, la photo a &#233;t&#233; prise &#224; l'abbaye d'Orval.)

Pour tous : Merci, merci du fond du c&#339;ur. Vos nombreux t&#233;moignages m'ont montr&#233; &#224; quel point il &#233;tait plus _int&#233;ressant_ pour moi de montrer un Belge ici que mon cul ailleurs.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2007)

finalement, l'ostentatoire te la mécanique... c'est pas si loin.


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2007)

Ostentatoire - 18 avril - 20h30




​


----------



## Foguenne (17 Avril 2007)

Ostentatoire - 18 avril - 20h30


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire*
18 avril 2007 - 20h12 



​


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - 18 avril - 20h30*​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire*

20h12 - 18 avril


----------



## Lalis (17 Avril 2007)

*Ostentatoire - Mercredi 18 avril entre 20H12 et 20h30*


----------



## vincent absous (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*


----------



## vincent absous (19 Avril 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
*
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## wip (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30*



​


----------



## LucD (19 Avril 2007)

*DE DOS - DIMANCHE 22 AVRIL - 8h30​*


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30*





​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Avril 2007)

*Attention, hors-sujet. 
*
_J'ai un bug sur cette page. Un post de jpmiss appara&#238;t dans ce fil &#224; 10h35 sur mon TDB, et rien quand je m'y rends. _

edit : plus rien dans mon tdb depuis ce post. Vous pouvez reprendre une activit&#233; normale.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2007)

Du coup je reposte  

*De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2007)

Je ne vois pas non plus celui de 10 h 35


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2007)

Je crois que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e, mais je ne m'en lasse pas et je n'ai rien de mieux sur ce th&#232;me...


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30*


----------



## Amok (19 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2007)

De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30



​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2007)

déjà posté je sais, mais je m'en fou c'était ailleurs


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2007)

Le 18/04/2007 à 08:30 - De dos


----------



## La mouette (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - 22 AVRIL - 8h30*


----------



## Foguenne (19 Avril 2007)

De dos - 22 AVRIL - 8h30


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2007)

De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 18 avril 8h30​*


----------



## EMqA (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2007)

De dos - 22/04/07 - 8h30





​


----------



## Lalis (19 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*

Les bureaux de vote viendront d'ouvrir...






Ça c'est pour après...
​


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2007)

*Un Dos - Dimanche 22 Avril - 08H30*







Ou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;, je saiiiis, je l'ai d&#233;ja post&#233;&#233;. pfff

Quand je disais que le L&#233;opard serait tendance, cette ann&#233;e ...​


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2007)

*De dos*
22 avril 2007 - 8h30 



​


----------



## samoussa (20 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30





*​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Avril 2007)

*- De Dos -*
22/04/2007
8h30


----------



## r0m1 (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

...





...​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Jeux de mots pourave "Audoportrait"​


----------



## lumai (21 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril - 8h30*





​


----------



## macaronique (22 Avril 2007)

*De dos - Dimanche 22 avril 8h30*




Je voulais faire une photo (de dos) de dos Espagnols en train de booter DOS, mais mes collègues espagnols étaient occupés (à boire du café)


----------



## vincent absous (22 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30*





Cette fois, c'est la bonne. Non mais.


----------



## vincent absous (22 Avril 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Corps
Chat
Caractères
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)
Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire

P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique

R
Regard(s)
Reflets

S
Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun

V
Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Captain_X (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30*


----------



## La mouette (22 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30*


----------



## r0m1 (22 Avril 2007)

Photo sombre d'un malaise urbain... je l'ai déjà postée celle là, je l'ai un peu retravaillée, il s'agit d'un sdf qui a trouvé refuge sous les arcades en marbre des magasins de luxe de St Tropez...


----------



## Redoch (22 Avril 2007)

Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30


​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Avril 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (22 Avril 2007)

*
Malaise urbain - Fin pr&#233;visible du malaise le 25 avril &#224; 9H30

*




Voil&#224; ce que c'est de porter des pantalons trop serr&#233;s. 
:rateau:​


----------



## Picouto (22 Avril 2007)

* Malaise urbain - 25/04 à 9H30*




​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Avril 2007)

*- Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30 -





*​


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2007)

Le 25/04/2007 à 09:30 - Malaise urbain


----------



## samoussa (23 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30 -





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30*











(Première photo que je poste prise avec mon nouvel appareil photo numérique.  10 Mégapixels, ça me change des 1;3 Mégapixels de mon téléphone portable...  :love:  )


​


----------



## wip (23 Avril 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faudra que tu règles ta balance des blancs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2007)

Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30


​


----------



## alan.a (23 Avril 2007)

Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30


----------



## Virpeen (23 Avril 2007)

Malaise urbain - Mercredi 25 avril 9h30


----------



## Dory (23 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain-Mercredi 25 Avril-9h30*


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2007)

* Malaise urbain - 25/04 à 9H30*








j'avoue avoir hésité quand même​


----------



## LucD (24 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain 25 Avril 9h30​*



...promis Elis...j'ai pas copié !  pour ta version qui m'a fait wahoooo !


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2007)

Malaise urbain - 25/04/07 - 9h30





​


----------



## Craquounette (24 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain*
- 25/04/07 -​9h30​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2007)

Cette photo est issue d'un reportage sur l'urbanisme, il pleuvait, un chacrin qui rendait monotone cette journ&#233;e de reportage forc&#233;. Je me suis abrit&#233;e dans le hall d'un immeuble d&#233;labr&#233; rue de l'annonciade (&#224; Lyon) et j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; shooter au pied. Est arriv&#233; le concierge, je me suis dit "merde, j'ai pas demand&#233; la permission"... Mais en fait le monsieur s'en foutait il m'a propos&#233; de monter sur les toits d'o&#249; j'ai pus prendre la cath&#233;drale saint jean ! R&#233;sultat : ce reportage n'a pas &#233;t&#233; not&#233; par les professeurs (il est pass&#233; &#224; la trappe !) et j'ai toujours l'adresse et les photos N&B tir&#233;es sous agrandisseur dans un tiroir. Faudrait que je lui envoie, quand m&#234;me ....​


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2007)

*




*_
une photo sans pr&#233;tention, prise au d&#233;tour d'un coin de rue, un soir d'orage._


----------



## Lalis (24 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - 25/04/2007 - 9h30*




Photo prise avec un appareil numérique jouet, depuis la terrasse de mon ancien chez moi... Je préfère l'actuel !


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain*
25 avril 2007 - 9h30 





_Clic pour zoom_​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

*Malaise urbain - 25.04.07 - 9:30 am*








​


----------



## mado (25 Avril 2007)

La photo n'est pas à la hauteur de mes espérances. Pas à la hauteur de ce que je voyais et entendais de ma fenêtre l'autre soir. Me reste des progrès à faire en bidouillage. Mais j'avais envie de rebondir sur le thème précédent. Parce que la ville c'est aussi des moments comme ceux là.. 


Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35​


----------



## Captain_X (25 Avril 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35*








​


----------



## Luc G (25 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35​*





Jazzèbre 2000 sur le site des orgues d'Ille. Les dimanches à la campagne (ou en ville) avec pique-nique en musique sont une institution de Jazzèbre mais ça n'a pas vraiment le caractère institutionnel


----------



## Lastrada (25 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35​*


----------



## macmarco (25 Avril 2007)

Le 28/04/2007 à 09:35 - Convivialité



A la votre !


----------



## ederntal (26 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité,* le 28/04/07 à 09:34:23


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28.04.07 - 9:35*










Un merci tout particulier à ma brochette de brunettes... :love: 

​


----------



## EMqA (26 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35*





​


----------



## dool (26 Avril 2007)

*Convivialit&#233; 28/04/07 - 9h35*


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2007)

:rose:​


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2007)

*Convivialité - 28/04/07 - 9h35*





​


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2007)

_toi, mon Conc', faut que tu reviennes dans le Nord&#8230; ya trop de mafieux dans le Sud ! 
_


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2007)

*R&#234;veries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 09H00*






C'est le retour du beau temps, envahissons les parcs et espaces verts, et laissons nos esprits surmen&#233;s tourner en roue libre   ​


----------



## Lastrada (30 Avril 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Captain_X (30 Avril 2007)

R&#234;veries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 09H00





r&#234;verie sauv&#233;e de justesse suite &#224; une maltraitance du film lors du d&#233;vloppement - d'o&#249; une qualit&#233; d'image pas top - mais bon j'avais pas mieux en magasin


----------



## Redoch (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2007)

*R&#234;veries*
3 mai 2007 - 9h 



​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries 
3 mai - 9h*


----------



## vincent absous (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries 
3 mai - 9h*


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries 3 mai - 9h*


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2007)

Rêveries 3 mai - 9h


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2007)

Rêverie - 3/05/07 - 9h




​


----------



## willsdorf (30 Avril 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 9h00





*​


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 9h00





*​


----------



## Melounette (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 mai - 9h00*





​


----------



## samoussa (30 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Rêveries - Jeudi 3 mai à 9h00*
> __________________________
> 
> ​


ah mon roberto nous avons les mêmes lieux de peregrinations


----------



## Lalis (30 Avril 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 mai à 9h00*


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mai 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 mai à 9h00*






​


----------



## LucD (1 Mai 2007)

*RÊVERIES - JEUDI 3 MAI - 9H00*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Alhambra.


----------



## dool (1 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Halambra.



Tu rêves trop, sors de tes songes : c'est alhambra.


----------



## macmarco (1 Mai 2007)

Le 03/05/2007 &#224; 09:00 - R&#234;veries


----------



## wip (2 Mai 2007)

*Le 03/05/2007 à 09:00 - Rêveries*






:rose:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2007)

Rêveries jusqu'au 03/05/2007 à 09:00 



​


----------



## samoussa (2 Mai 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 9h00





*​


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2007)

*Rêveries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 9h00*



​


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (2 Mai 2007)

*R&#234;veries - Jeudi 3 Mai - 9h00​*


----------



## samoussa (4 Mai 2007)

*contestation - lundi 7 mai - 7h30 





*​


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
Chat
Caract&#232;res
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Lastrada (4 Mai 2007)

*contestation - lundi 7 mai - 7h30 


*



​


----------



## GroDan (4 Mai 2007)

*contestation - lundi 7 mai - 7h30 

*





trix et baryté Ilford​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2007)

*contestation - lundi 7 mai - 7h30 


*



​


----------



## Mops Argo (4 Mai 2007)

*contestations





*​


----------



## Mops Argo (4 Mai 2007)

Pour une fois, j'en poste une deuxième, mea culpa.






​


----------



## Captain_X (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## GroDan (4 Mai 2007)

On peut poster plusieurs fois sur le même thême ? Je doute ! Et dans le doute je ne m'abstiens pas ! Visite d'un des 2 candidats à la présidentielle dans ma ville ! Rarement vu autant de forces de l'ordre au cm2...
Lequel est-ce ?



​ toujours trix et baryté...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2007)

C'est une photo par thème.


----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2007)

Contestation - Lundi 7 mai &#224; 7h30.
_faut-il comprendre que d&#232;s lundi matin, fini la contestation? _


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2007)

*Contestations*
7 mai 2007 - 7h30 




​


----------



## r0m1 (4 Mai 2007)




----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2007)

*Contestation
7 mai 2007 - 7h30​*



​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

*CONTESTATION - 7 MAI 2007 - 7H30*








​


----------



## doudou83 (6 Mai 2007)

*Contestation - 7 mai 2007 - 7h30





*​


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2007)

Contestation - 07/05/07 - 7h30











C'est quoi cette barre au dessus de certaines photos ? J'ai raté un truc ? Les dimensions maximales ont changé ?​


----------



## Dory (6 Mai 2007)

*Contestation-7/5/07-7h30​*


----------



## Picouto (6 Mai 2007)

*Contestation
lundi 7 mai - 7h30*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2007)

Contestation jusqu'au lundi 7 mai à 7h30


​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2007)

*contestation - lundi 7 mai - 7h30 








*​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

*Ségo-Sphère? *






Y aurait pas comme une Bayrou-Sphère collé juste derrière?  ​


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar*
10 mai 2007 - 7h30 





_clic pour zoom_​


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

Petite remarque concernant les interpr&#233;tations qui pourraient &#234;tre faites sur ce nouveau th&#232;me : il n'a rien &#224; voir avec l'actualit&#233; politique hexagonale du jour. Si certains veulent y voir des "passerelles", c'est leur droit, mais le but n'est pas d'ouvrir ici un d&#233;bat politique ou de continuer en images le sujet sur les pr&#233;sidentielles qui vient d'&#234;tre ferm&#233; au bar.
J'ai pris cette photo la semaine derni&#232;re et depuis j'attendais pour la poster. 
Le th&#232;me correspond assez bien &#224; l'image et me semble assez ouvert pour offrir une palette d'images vari&#233;es et un peu moins convenues que pour certains autres th&#232;mes, peut-&#234;tre pas aussi facile d'acc&#232;s mais en tous cas plus int&#233;ressant &#224; mon go&#251;t. 

Sur ce, je vous souhaite une bonne journ&#233;e. :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (7 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar

10 mai 2007 - 7h30


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar*
10 mai 2007 - 7h30 





Clic pour zoom



​


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30*


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## kanako (7 Mai 2007)

Ah ! Aurelie chuis deg' j'ai plus de munitions&#8230;
j'adore ta photo ! 
:love: :love:

AAAAh ! r0m1 c'est pareil&#8230; :rose:
bravo


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30


----------



## Lalis (7 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30*


----------



## doudou83 (7 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30







*​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar*
10 mai 2007 - 7h30


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar
10 mai 2007 - 7h30 






Image déjà postée mais ça collé plutôt bien.​


----------



## GroDan (8 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar
10 mai 2007 - 7h30 





​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30​*





La bête du Gévaudan rode toujours à Auvers, apparemment


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar - Réveil le 10 mai 2007 vers 10 h30






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2007)

Cauchemar - Libération le 10 mai 2007 vers 10 h30



​


----------



## willsdorf (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## samoussa (8 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar - 10 mai 2007 - 7h30





*​


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mai 2007)

*Cauchemar*
- 10 mai -
7h30



​


----------



## macmarco (8 Mai 2007)

Le 10/05/2007 à 07:30 - Cauchemar


----------



## kanako (10 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé - Dimanche 13 mai 2007 à 19h45*


----------



## kanako (10 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## La mouette (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé 13 mai 2007 à 19h45*


----------



## samoussa (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé 13 mai 2007 à 19h45





*​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cass&#233; - Le 13 mai 2007 &#224; 19h45.*



​http://www.olivierdetraz.com/blog/?p=96


----------



## vincent absous (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé - Le 13 mai 2007 à 19h45.*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## GroDan (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé - Le 13 mai 2007 à 19h45.

*




:mouais:​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cass&#233; - Atterrissage le 13 mai 2007 &#224; 19h45.*




​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé - Le 13 mai 2007 à 19h45​*




Ouadane, dans l'Adrar mauritanien


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé - Dimanche 13 mai 2007 à 19h45






*​


----------



## Sloughi (12 Mai 2007)

*Tout cassé-Dimanche 13 Mai 2007-19h45*​


----------



## macmarco (13 Mai 2007)

Le 13/05/2007 à 19:45 - Tout cassé


----------



## monoeil (13 Mai 2007)

13 mai / 19h45 à tout casser (tout cassé)


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2007)

Le 13/05/2007 à 19:45 - Tout cassé


----------



## GroDan (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20
*




​


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20*​
j'ai !


----------



## GroDan (14 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11h20*


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11h20*







:love::love::love:​


----------



## Miston (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11h20





*


----------



## vincent absous (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11h20*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2007)

*Vaches - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20
*




​


----------



## Virpeen (14 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi, j'en ai une !  (Elle date un peu :rose


----------



## Mops Argo (14 Mai 2007)

*Vaches - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20





*​


----------



## joubichou (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (14 Mai 2007)

Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20​ 



​


----------



## doudou83 (14 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11h20







*​


----------



## Sloughi (14 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s)-Jeudi 17 Mai 2007-11h45*​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE(S) - JEUDI 17 MAI 2007 - 11H20*









​


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE(S) - JEUDI 17 MAI 2007 - 11H45*









​


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE(S) - JEUDI 17 MAI 2007 - 11H45*


----------



## yvos (14 Mai 2007)

VACHE(S) - JEUDI 17 MAI 2007 - 11H45


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Luc G (14 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20​*





Elles ne vont plus tarder à remonter là-haut
(Normalement, c'est pour la Saint-Urbain, mais avec le tourisme, ça se déplace parfois à Pentecôte )


----------



## willsdorf (14 Mai 2007)




----------



## EMqA (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20​*


----------



## macaronique (14 Mai 2007)

*VACHE (S) - jeudi 17 mai 2007-11h20*


​


----------



## Lalis (14 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s)-Jeudi 17 Mai 2007-11h20*





&#199;a ne se voit pas, mais elles sont Bouriates et se d&#233;salt&#232;rent dans le Ba&#239;kal, baie d'Ayan.
L'eau y est &#224; 5&#176; en plein mois d'aout :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

Le thème c'était vache(s) mais moi j'ai fais le mouton en suivant bêêêêêtement  (mêêêê je vois que je ne suis pas la seule...  )

Donc le sujet est bien VACHE(S) jusqu'au JEUDI 17 MAI à *11H20* (et non 11H45...)


----------



## monoeil (14 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11 h 20*





Lieu : Jura. Technique : vieux scan d'apr&#232;s tirage papier jurassique, d&#233;sol&#233;.

_Edit : j'esp&#232;re qu'ils vous bouriatent pas trop mes pixels fatigu&#233;s_


----------



## donatello (14 Mai 2007)

C'est pas très sympa de continuer à poster comme des malades quand je suis en vacances. J'ai raté plein de sujets super chanmax. Par contre je suis assez pauvre en vaches mais tant pis (<- attention ceci est un calembour), voyons un peu ce que j'ai en stock...  

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai 2007 - 11 h 20​*


----------



## Nexka (15 Mai 2007)

Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20
> Des vaches basques​




Je savais déjà que la langue basque était à part, ni indo-européenne, ni chamito-sémitique, j'en passe et des meilleurs.

Je savais aussi que les vaches basques n'étaient pas des Aubrac, je croyais au mieux que c'était des gasconnes. Je savais aussi que les basques étaient des têtes de lard mais là, je suis ébaubi.  Il nous faut un nouveau Darwin pour revisiter la théorie de l'évolution, cochon qui s'en dédit ​


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2007)

N'ayant le talent épistolaire ni de LucG ni de Roberto, je me contente de plussoyer


----------



## yvos (15 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Exiler Nexka sur le continent américain, c'est donner du caviar à un jeu de quilles.*



Hé, Roberto, tu pourrais me prêter ton générateur automatique de phrase? Aller, heu..:love:


----------



## Lalis (15 Mai 2007)

Alors voilà, ces Messieudames se gaussent et ne savent pas reconnaitre la chance qui leur est donnée de voir un petit morceau de planète où ils ne s'aventureront sans doute jamais (je vous donne de quoi commenter, là  ) : des perles aux pourceaux    (ça va, nexka ? :rateau:  c'est de gagner à Bourgoin qui te met dans cet état ?) !
 
Comme je ne peux plus éditer, vous aurez droit à un bis.  
Messieurs les Modérateurs pourront retirer le premier  (ou tirer les premiers, je sais plus...) :casse: 

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20*




​


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2007)

M&#234;me origine, nos vaches 
Ciao Elis.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20*



​


----------



## Jec (15 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20*








​


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2007)

Je suis désolé, mais par chez moi, j'ai eu beau chercher, et pas moyen de tomber sur une encore vivante.... :mouais:


----------



## NLore (16 Mai 2007)

Voici "ma" vache à corne


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2007)

*Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20

* 







(*) : halte au stress​


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2007)

Tiens, moi aussi j'ai hésité à poster une photo de ma belle-mére... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens, moi aussi j'ai hésité à poster une photo de ma belle-mére... :rateau:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2007)

Vache(s) - Jeudi 17 mai - 11h20


----------



## plovemax (16 Mai 2007)

Vaches Jeudi 17/05 11h20


​


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2007)

Roberto ? Personne ? alors j'y vais

*Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai &#224; 15h​*


​
Edit
Toutes mes confuses, mais je ne sais pas reprendre la liste des sujets _avec les liens qui vont bien_
Si quelqu'un veut bien s'en charger, merci


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai à 15h*


----------



## Lastrada (17 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## macmarco (17 Mai 2007)

Le 20/05/2007 &#224; 15:00 - Ouverture(s)


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2007)

Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 &#224; 15:00.



​


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2007)




----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2007)

* Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 à 15:00*





​


----------



## joanes (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## alan.a (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 &#224; 15:00​*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2007)

_je croyais pourtant avoir bien mur&#233; la porte au bout du petit pont ! 
_


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 à 15:00*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s)  20/05/2007  15:00​*


----------



## Melounette (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 à 15:00

*


----------



## Mops Argo (18 Mai 2007)

* Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 &#224; 15:00*






​


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mai 2007)

:rose:​


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai 2007 - 15h00






*Rom1​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> [/B]Rom1​[/CENTER]



Manque le nombril et plus si affinité


----------



## Lastrada (18 Mai 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> :rose:​



Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai 2007 - 15h00


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) jusqu'au 20/05/2007 à 15:00

*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

..




..​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270202 a dit:
			
		

> photo



Tu l'as prise o&#249; cette photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

J'ai int&#233;gr&#233; les remarques que des gens particuli&#232;rement avis&#233;s m'avaient faites  J'esp&#232;re qu'elle est mieux.

C'est pris &#224; la R&#233;union. Dans les hauts face &#224; la baie de St Leu.


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

* 


sans déconner
*


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai 2007 - 15h00
> 
> photo de mireilla​



ah tiens, faut que je l'appelle !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s) - 20 Mai 2007 - 15h00*








*Merci &#224; toi Fred, mon jumeau ador&#233;, pour tes supers cr&#233;ations :love: :love: :love: !!!* 


​


----------



## Sloughi (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s)-20 Mai 2007-15h00*​


----------



## MamaCass (18 Mai 2007)

Ouverture(s)-20 Mai 2007-15h00


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s)-20 Mai 2007-15h00​*


----------



## Lalis (19 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s)-20 Mai 2007-15h00*


----------



## Picouto (19 Mai 2007)

*Ouverture(s)-20 Mai 2007-15h00*




​


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2007)

Un mot tout simple, et à chaque fois il en sort des merveilles. Merci pour ces rayons de soleil dans ce mois de mai gris et pluvieux (du moins par chez moi).


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

Ouverture(s)
Aujourd'hui jusqu'&#224; 15h (ouf juste avant la fin !)




encore l'&#233;cole d'archi de Lyon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

*ESCALIER jusqu'au 23 Mai 2007 15h00*




Si quelqu'un peu mettre à jour la liste pour moi, je le remercie d'avance.


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)*
----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Lalis (20 Mai 2007)

*ESCALIER jusqu'au 23 Mai 2007 15h00*





@kromozom : très belle, ta photo :love: 
@kanako : merci pour la liste  
(vous devriez donner bla bla bla)


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2007)

*ESCALIER jusqu'au 23 Mai 2007 15h00*


----------



## kanako (20 Mai 2007)

et voil&#224; ma petite contribution (dur de choisir, je commence &#224; en avoir pas mal des escaliers ou des id&#233;es d'escaliers&#8230 : 




c'est le m&#234;me escalier que pour la photo pr&#233;c&#233;dente 
(chuis la seule imb&#233;cile qui soit rest&#233; trois heures dans cet escalier :love: )

@ Lalis : de rien, j'passais par l&#224; alors bon&#8230;


----------



## donatello (20 Mai 2007)

*ESCALIER jusqu'au 23 Mai 2007 15h00*


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier jusqu'au 23 mai 2007 15h00*






Temple de Besakih* à Bali​ 
* Kate.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier jusqu'au 23 mai 2007 15h00*





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2007)

Escalier à monter ou à descendre jusqu'au 23 mai 2007 à 15h00


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2007)

_ok, c'est du recyclage _


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier- 23 mai 2007 - 15h00*


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Mai 2007)

Escalier- 23 mai 2007 - 15h00




​


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier*
23 mai 2007 - 15h 





​


----------



## Picouto (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier*
23 mai 2007 - 15h





​


----------



## Redoch (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## Jec (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier*
23 mai 2007 - 15h




​


----------



## Sloughi (20 Mai 2007)

*Escalier-23 Mai 2007-15h00*​


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2007)

Le 23/05/2007 à 15:00 - Escalier


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mai 2007)

*Escalier*
23 mai 2007 - 15h 






​

@MarcMarco : Montmartre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

*Escalier(s) - 23th of May - 15h*


----------



## Miston (21 Mai 2007)

Escalier - 23 mai 2007 - 15h00





​


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2007)

*Escalier - 23 mai 2007 - 15h00
*




elle date un peu, on recycle. et si, si, ce sont bien des escaliers


----------



## Captain_X (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2007)

Bon bin rien à foutre, je la poste quand même.

*Escalier - 23 mai 2007 - 15h*






Alors oui, c'est pris au même endroit, à la même heure. Mais c'est MacMarco qui a copié sur moi et non l'inverse.
Na.
Non, mais parce que ça fait 2 fois qu'on veut poster la même chose et que c'est moi qui m'efface. Déjà pour "Tout cassé", je l'avais mauvaise. Mais là, il va pas s'en tirer comme ça ce jeune freluquet..euh..ce vieux truc....enfin le sale breton là copiteur d'idées.\o/
​


----------



## Nexka (21 Mai 2007)

Escalier - 23 mai 2007 - 15h


----------



## macmarco (21 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon bin rien à foutre, je la poste quand même.
> 
> *Escalier - 23 mai 2007 - 15h*
> 
> ...




Je ne peux pas laisser entendre que j'aurais demandé à la furie-barde(bretonne) ci-dessus de s'effacer et donc que j'aurais su ce qu'elle voulait poster, elle n'avait qu'à être plus rapide à la détente.  


_Lastrada, c'est dans le 20ème près de chez qui tu sais._


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Je ne peux pas laisser entendre que j'aurais demandé à la furie-barde(bretonne) ci-dessus de s'effacer et donc que j'aurais su ce qu'elle voulait poster, elle n'avait qu'à être plus rapide à la détente.



Réglez ça à coup de galettes et qu'on en parle plus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Réglez ça à coup de galettes et qu'on en parle plus !



A coup de gaufres, c'est plus viril!


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> _Lastrada, c'est dans le 20ème près de chez qui tu sais._


 
Et qui a un _putain_ d'escalier ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

..




..​


----------



## willsdorf (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (21 Mai 2007)

Escalier - 23/05/07 - 15h




​


----------



## Melounette (21 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> *Pour la culture faut monter..*


Ah ! Ca doit pas être en France que tu l'as prise cette photo , ils ont prévu une sortie de secours pour le département de la culture.
Pardon, mais c'était tentant.:rose:

Edit : Ah non mais rien ne me gêne dans cette photo. Elle est très bien comme ça même.C'était pas pour le panneau, mais en rapport avec la culture en France dorénavant, le statut intermittent, tout ça....On se refait pas, intermittent un jour, intermittent toujours...en lutte.:rateau: Voilà, c'était juste pour explications, n'y voit aucune critique de la photo de ma part, Mado.


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2007)

Pas de problème 

Un ami _photographe_  me disait que c'était dommage ce panneau au milieu.. Mais moi j'aime bien..


----------



## olof (21 Mai 2007)

Escalier - 23/05/07 - 15h




​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Mai 2007)




----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2007)

Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mai 2007)

*Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h






*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (22 Mai 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (22 Mai 2007)

Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h









​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mai 2007)

Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2007)

Fort de France. Film lumière du jour avec escalier éclairé au néon.​


----------



## r0m1 (22 Mai 2007)

beaucoup de photos vraiment sympas sur ce th&#232;me  


Je connais l'escalier qui m&#232;ne &#224; la lumi&#232;re...


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Mai 2007)

*Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h*​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

J'ai toute une série de cet escalier, y'en a même des mieux mais faudrait qu'elles passent par la case Bidouillez moi ... Si j'arrive au moment où ça change de main ... Y'a de quoi bien se casser la tête. ​


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2007)

1990 : dans les escaliers d'une maison, rue Mazelle, quartier populaire à Metz.
Photo argentique, reproduite avec les moyens du bord pas de scanner.


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2007)

Escalier(s) - 23/05/07 - 15h






Madrid, musée du Prado
​


----------



## joanes (23 Mai 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (23 Mai 2007)

*Escalier(s)* 
- 23/05/07 - 
15h​



​.
.
.
.

Recyclage mais je l'aime cet escalier l&#224;...​


----------



## Miston (24 Mai 2007)

Puisque personne ne semble avoir d'idée, je propose :
*Vue du ciel - dimanche 27 mai - 8h30





*


----------



## Miston (24 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - dimanche 27 mai - 8h30
*



Joli sujet


----------



## woulf (24 Mai 2007)

Vue du ciel - Dimanche 27 mai - 8h30






Je n'avais pas de vue de hublot en stock


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - dimanche 27 mai - 8h30
*




 
Berlin évidemment. \o/Pfff, j'ai eu du mal à choisir.


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - dimanche 27 mai - 8h30*


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (24 Mai 2007)

Vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30




​


----------



## donatello (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30*


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel*
27 mai 2007 - 8h30 





​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2007)

Vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30​


----------



## donatello (24 Mai 2007)

C'est classique mais c'est beau, bordel


----------



## macaronique (24 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel*
27 mai 2007 - 8h30 






 ​


----------



## MamaCass (25 Mai 2007)

Une vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30






Le ciel c'est rose parfois :rose:​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## wip (25 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30*


_Allo la terre ?_ 



​


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30*


----------



## Redoch (25 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## willsdorf (25 Mai 2007)

A l'envers des nuages il y a toujours un ciel.


----------



## maiwen (25 Mai 2007)

*vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30
*​
après tout, y'a plusieurs interpretations au titre, et donc pour faire echo


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)

*vue du ciel - 27/05/07 - 8h30*


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2007)

Le 27/05/2007 à 08:30 - Vu du ciel


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (25 Mai 2007)

Ça va être difficile de passer après toutes ces belles photos...

Au début, j'avais choisi celle-ci :




Mais j'hésitais car je la trouvais fade.  

Puis un peu avant 16h aujourd'hui, il y a eu *ça*, puis *ça*, et enfin *ça* un peu partout sur la verrière...  


Alors, tout compte fait, j'aime autant la vue du ciel (avec indicateur de lieu) que j'avais exhumée pour le fil que la vue du ciel (avec complément du nom) que je vais transmettre à l'assureur...


----------



## Sloughi (26 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel-27 Mai 2007-8h30*​


----------



## GroDan (27 Mai 2007)

*Vue du ciel-27 Mai 2007-8h30
out of time
:hein:
*​


----------



## donatello (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam 
Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00​*


----------



## donatello (27 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## Nexka (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam 
Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00​*


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*




C'est lulu qui va être contente


----------



## Raf (27 Mai 2007)

Allez hop, je me lance une première sur ce thème :


----------



## donatello (27 Mai 2007)

Fromage ?


----------



## Raf (27 Mai 2007)

donatello a dit:


> Fromage ?



Oui, croûte de fromage de brebis.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mai 2007)

Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00


----------



## La mouette (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> *Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*​




ah là là! :love: Dire qu'on m'a toujours interdit ça! :hein:


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2007)

_*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h






*_​


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

Miam - 30/05/07 - 15h00




​


----------



## Redoch (27 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Picouto (27 Mai 2007)

Miam - 30/05/07 - 15h00




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam - 30 mai - 15h *



:rose:

C'est bâto hein?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

*MIAM - 30 MAI 2007 - 3:00 AM*








​


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> _(quand je pense à mon réfrigérateur tout vide :mouais: )_



Et kicéki qui passe ses vacances au maroc gastronomique ?

Sinon, déjà postée dans *Regards*, mais elle colle trop au thème et je n'ai rien d'autre :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*


----------



## mado (27 Mai 2007)

Je prends les côtes


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2007)

Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00






J'en connais un qui aurait pu monopoliser ce sujet. ​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mai 2007)

Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00




​


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*




​


----------



## GroDan (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00*




​


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2007)

Bien sur, il faut le faire degorger, cuire et l'agrementer de beurre, persil et autre mais tel est et sera le destin de ceux qui s'attaquent ou s'attaqueront à mes salades !
*Pas de pitié pour les cagouilles !*
*Miam !*


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2007)

Tu m'en gardes un hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam-30 mai-15 heures
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2007)

Miam jusqu'au 30 mai à 15 heures


----------



## macmarco (28 Mai 2007)

Le 30/05/2007 à 15:00 - Miam


----------



## Lalis (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam jusqu'au 30 mai à 15 heures​*






Marché d'Irkoutsk​


----------



## Sloughi (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam-30 Mai 2007-15h00*​
message compris


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mai 2007)

Je vous rappelle que vous n'&#234;tes pas oblig&#233; de participer &#224; chaque fois.
Sloughy, je ne veux pas &#234;tre m&#233;chant, mais ta photo est hideuse.
Un minimum d'application, ce n'est pas sortir son apn et photographier sans r&#233;fl&#233;chir le premier truc venu en rapport avec le sujet.
A nouveau, je r&#233;p&#232;te que nous acceptons tous les niveaux, mais s.v.p., appliquez-vous un minimum.


----------



## Jec (28 Mai 2007)

*Miam - Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00**
* 



​


----------



## Luc G (28 Mai 2007)

Miam-30 Mai 2007-15h00​


----------



## Miston (29 Mai 2007)

*Miam - 30 mai 2007 - 15h

*



​


----------



## esope (29 Mai 2007)

​
avec une petite surprise derrière...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2007)

*Miam 
Mercredi 30 mai - 15h00




















:love: 
​
​*


----------



## Melounette (30 Mai 2007)

*Miam - 30 mai 2007 - 15h*






pardon.:rose:​


----------



## Raf (30 Mai 2007)

Je propose

*Rouge - Samedi 22h00*


----------



## Raf (30 Mai 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Lastrada (30 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - Samedi 22h00*








​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2007)

Bon c'est vrai, je l'ai déjà posté, mais il y a deux fois "ROUGE" dans ma photo, alors ...


----------



## macmarco (30 Mai 2007)

Le 02/06/2007 à 22:00 - Rouge


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h00






​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

* ROUGE - 02.06.2007 - 10:00 PM *






​


----------



## Nexka (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h*


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mai 2007)

version couleur


----------



## vincent absous (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h


----------



## willsdorf (31 Mai 2007)

Oeuvre de Felice VARINI - ARLES - 2006​


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h​*



edit : merci jp  recyclage aussi... mais c'est plus dur de recycler une plaque en fer qu'un coquelicot ^^


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h*​






Je recycle 


PS: maiwen


----------



## doudou83 (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h







*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mai 2007)

EDIT : ah ben merci la compression... :casse:


----------



## Mops Argo (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h

*




​


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2007)

​


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge* 
- 2 juin 2007 -
22h00​


​.
.
.
.

_Edit : non non, cela ne se mange pas _


----------



## donatello (31 Mai 2007)

*Rouge* - 02/06/07 à 22h


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h​


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2007)

_Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h_


----------



## woulf (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge - 02/06/07 - 22h​



Voil&#224;, niveau taille, normalement la cure d'amaigrissement a &#233;t&#233; b&#233;n&#233;fique


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2007)

Rouge jusqu'au 02/06/07 à 22h



​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2007)

Rouge jusqu'au 02/06/07 à 22h









​


----------



## whiplash (1 Juin 2007)

Rouge jusqu'au 02/06/07 à 22h


----------



## joanes (1 Juin 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2007)

*... Rouge  -  02/06/07 - 22h*





 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Miston (1 Juin 2007)

*Rouge - 2 juin 2007 - 22h*​


----------



## Redoch (1 Juin 2007)

*2/06/07 à 22H*


​


----------



## esope (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## lumai (2 Juin 2007)

*Rouge - 02 juin 2007 - 22h

Les trois rouges de Guillaucourt







*@esope : tout simplement superbe ! :love:​


----------



## Virpeen (2 Juin 2007)

*Rouge / 2 juin 2007, 22h​*



Enfin : rouge et vert, quoi... :rose:


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2007)

Virpeen a dit:


> *Rouge / 2 juin 2007, 22h​*Enfin : rouge et vert, quoi... :rose:



Always a pleasure


----------



## Lalis (2 Juin 2007)

Très beau sujet, très belles pages, interprétations multiples, très belles photos, M'sieudames  

Edit bis : 
*Rouge (et or, par Alain Plouvier, 2004)- 02 juin 2007 - 22h*



​C'est notre cadeau de mariage :love: 
Photo prise le jour dudit 

_Clic photo pour voir en grand_


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Juin 2007)

:modo: 

*Rouge - 02 juin 2007 - 22h*


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

*Rouge / 2 juin 2007, 22h​*
​

Clic pour plus grand (2Mo)


----------



## anntraxh (2 Juin 2007)

*Rouge - 02 juin 2007 - 22h


*


----------



## yvos (2 Juin 2007)




----------



## wip (3 Juin 2007)

EDIT: Zut, on es le 3... j'enl&#232;ve, d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## wip (3 Juin 2007)

* Mamans - 06 juin 2007 - 12h00*


​


----------



## wip (3 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Melounette (3 Juin 2007)

*Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00







*Ma mère, elle a plein de plis autour des yeux. C'est parce qu'elle se marre tout le temps.​


----------



## La mouette (3 Juin 2007)

*Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2007)

Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00​


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00


----------



## willsdorf (4 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (4 Juin 2007)

Maman - 06/06/07 - 12h00




​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

*Maman - 06/06/07 - 12h00*






_Regard personnel. 
Mici PA._​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Juin 2007)

Maman - 06/06/07 - 12h00


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2007)

Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 à 12h00


----------



## macaronique (5 Juin 2007)

*Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 à 12h00*



Ce n'est pas ma maman a moi, elle est déjà rentrée en nouvelle-zélande avec ses valises pleines de chocolat suisse.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2007)

*Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 &#224; 12h00*


----------



## Lalis (5 Juin 2007)

*Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 à 12h00*




La mienne à moi est déjà dans Coup de vieux


----------



## Grug (5 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Marché dominicale de la tribu de Napoémien - Kanacky / NC - mai 99.
Il est tenu par les femmes toutes générations confondues (au fond à droite la doyenne du village).
Les hommes jouant au foot juste sur la gauche de l'image.
Les kanaks me demandaient souvent de les prendre en photo.
​


----------



## lumai (5 Juin 2007)

*Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00






*​


----------



## mado (5 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> cendrier..​


Tu fumes trop mon fils ! 





lumai a dit:


> oubli..​


Pas envie d'&#234;tre grand m&#232;re tout de suite ma fille 


:love:


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juin 2007)

lumai a dit:


> *Mamans - 6 juin 2007 - 12h00
> 
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1431/531973201_a46901e443_o.jpg
> *​




Dis non &#224; la drogue 


*Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 &#224; 12h00*






Yark Yark krrrkkrrkrr
​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2007)

*Maman(s) jusqu'au 06/06/07 &#224; 12h00*













 (Un peu hors d&#233;lais, mais le th&#232;me suivant n'avait pas encore &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; au moment o&#249; j'ai post&#233;.  )​​


----------



## Picouto (6 Juin 2007)

Pour le 9 juin 14h - Proportions (sans trucages)​


----------



## maiwen (6 Juin 2007)

9 juin 14h - Proportions





j'ai trouvé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

9 juin 14h - Proportions



OUCH !! :rose: Merci &#224; tous


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Juin 2007)

9 Juin 14h- Proportions


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> 9 Juin 14h- Proportions


*9 juin, 14h, Proportions. 
*​3889 messages, 2 ans de pr&#233;sence sur le forum. Pas capable de poster une image (mais c'est tant mieux). 
C'est *ENORME*.


edit : C'est vrai, c'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

2 ans de pr&#233;sence ?  Beaucoup plus mon ptit Pierrot. Beaucoup plus 

Par contre deux ans pour r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me du choix de l'appareil&#8230; alors que le probl&#232;me ne vient pas de l&#224;


----------



## macmarco (6 Juin 2007)

Le 09/06/2007 à 14:00 - Proportions


----------



## Picouto (6 Juin 2007)

Moi content :love: ça commence bien


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

Le 09/06/2007 &#224; 14:00 - Proportions






Proportionnellement &#224; sa taille, le Suisse (qui est petit comme chacun sait) boit beaucoup de bi&#232;re (et porte des sandales &#224; velcro).


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2007)

Pour le 9 juin 14h - Proportions (sans trucages)






















​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2007)

Ah &#231;a c'est pas un cheval Suisse!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

d&#233;ja post&#233;e


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ça c'est pas un cheval Suisse!



Pourtant, il a l'air étonné de ce qui lui arrive...


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2007)

*Proportions*
9 juin 2007 - 14h 





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Proportions jusqu'au 9 juin 2007 à 14h



​


----------



## willsdorf (7 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2007)

*Proportions jusqu'au 9 juin 2007 à 14h.
*


----------



## Lalis (7 Juin 2007)

*Proportions jusqu'au 9 juin 2007 à 14h*






​


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2007)

Proportions jusqu'au 9 juin 2007 à 14h​


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## lumai (8 Juin 2007)

*9 juin - 14h - Proportions*




​


----------



## donatello (8 Juin 2007)

*9 juin - 14h - Proportions






*​


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Juin 2007)




----------



## Raf (9 Juin 2007)

*Proportions - 9 juin - 14 h*


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2007)

Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve


----------



## Picouto (9 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
 Fleuve

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
 Proportions
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2007)

Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve





Le Nil Au Caire. Clic pour voir plus grand. ​


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Juin 2007)

*Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve*





La Tamise à Londres. Clic pour voir plus grand.  
jpmiss   ​


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2007)

B&#233;nar&#232;s, Inde. Le Gange au petit matin.
Fuji 400 (c'est du grain, pas du bruit, bande d'ignares )
​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Du Grain &#224; moudre
> 
> B&#233;nar&#232;s, Inde. Le Gange au petit matin.
> Fuji 400 (c'est du grain, pas du bruit, bande d'ignares )
> ​




Oui du grain, le fleuve est agit&#233;, c'etait pendant la temp&#234;te ? La mousson  ?


----------



## Picouto (9 Juin 2007)

*Le 12/06/2007 &#224; 15:00 - Fleuve*





pas de clic, j'ai la flemme​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## Lalis (9 Juin 2007)

*Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve*





La Loire à Orléans (évidemment...)
Clic photo pour un _Tours_ de passe-passe  ​


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2007)

*Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve*


----------



## yvos (9 Juin 2007)

Fleuve - 12/06/07 15h00







_Mékong, nord laos_


----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Juin 2007)

*Le 12/06/2007 &#224; 15:00 - Fleuve*




L'Hudson​


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2007)

Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00




​


----------



## ange_63 (9 Juin 2007)

Rhône​


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2007)

FLeuve (Loire) -  12 juin 2007  -  15h00




​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, je d&#233;borde un tout petit peu du poids maxi...


----------



## willsdorf (9 Juin 2007)

Le Nil.​


----------



## joanes (10 Juin 2007)

*Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00
*


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

*Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00
*


----------



## Mops Argo (10 Juin 2007)

*Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00*




​


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2007)

Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00​




Un "petit" fleuve : la Charente


----------



## woulf (11 Juin 2007)

Fleuve - 12/06/07 -15h00​





C'est sûr que c'est pas un ruisseau le Saint Laurent


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2007)

Le 12/06/2007 à 15:00 - Fleuve













  (Image cliquable pour afficher la photo en grande taille et sans compression.  )






 La Gironde, et un petit aperçu de la Ville de Bordeaux en arrière-plan. 
​ 





​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2007)

*Fleuve - 12/06/07 - 15h00





*​


----------



## Miston (12 Juin 2007)

Fleuve - 12 juin 2007 à 15h​


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2007)

Je vous propose ce nouveau thème  


*COIN* jusqu'au samedi 16 juin à midi


----------



## philire (13 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2007)

_*COIN*, samedi 16 juin 12h._


----------



## woulf (13 Juin 2007)

Coin - Samedi 16 juin 12h​
Avant que Pascal77 ne passe par l&#224;, j'anticipe !


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Juin 2007)

*COIN, samedi 16 juin 12h.*


----------



## Captain_X (13 Juin 2007)

COIN, samedi 16 juin 12h.


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2007)

*COIN, Samedi 16 juin, 12h.*


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2007)

*COIN, Samedi 16 juin, 12h.
*​
un sujet qui veut dire plein de choses, alors...






le hamac du fond du jardin​


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

Coin - 16/06/07 - 12h




​


----------



## donatello (13 Juin 2007)

Coin - 16/06/07 - 12h




​


----------



## macmarco (13 Juin 2007)

Le 16/06/2007 &#224; 12:00 - Coin




_@ al&#232;m : non, plus loin par rapport au centre._


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2007)

_ouais ouais, frime mais pendant ce temps, je peux rouler partout sur les pav&#233;s, je ne te vois pas !  tu habites l'ancienne rue de Ice ? 
_


----------



## willsdorf (13 Juin 2007)

Un coin, vu par VARINI (encore)​


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2007)

coin - 16 juin - 12h00




​


----------



## ange_63 (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

*



*​


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2007)

coin - 16 juin - 12h00​





Ça fait plus d'un an que je ne suis pas monté là-haut, je dois être malade.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2007)

_*Coin - 16 juin 2007 - 12h






*_​


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Juin 2007)

*Coin - 16 juin 2007 - 12h






*

​


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2007)

*Coin*
16 juin 2007 - 12h 





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Juin 2007)

(Mon) Coin - 16 juin 2007 - 12h


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2007)

*Coin(s)*
16 juin 2007 - 12h 






​


----------



## doudou83 (15 Juin 2007)

*Coin - 16 juin 2007 - 12h00






Grand format (recyclage 2006)

*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2007)

*COIN* jusqu'au samedi 16 juin à midi








(Image cliquable pour afficher la photo en grande taille, et sans compression.  )​





​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Il manque UL dans un coin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Bravo à tous. Je regrette juste de ne pas avoir eu un vieux flipper sous la main pour vous gratifier d'un "Insert Coin" de circonstance.


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2007)

Le 19/06/2007 à 12:15 - Pluie


----------



## macmarco (16 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## Macounette (16 Juin 2007)

*Le 19 juin 2007 à 12:15 - Pluie*





​


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2007)

*Le 19 juin 2007 à 12:15 - Pluie
*


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15





​


----------



## joanes (16 Juin 2007)

*Pluie  - 19/06/07 - 12h15*


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2007)

*Pluie* (apr&#232;s la) - 19/06/07 - 12h15





​
Pour les sceptiques, environ 2 h avant le ciel &#233;tait tout noir et il tombait des cordes.


----------



## Picouto (16 Juin 2007)

Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15




​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15*




​
J'ai un peu hésité avec la photo en lien sur le clic Mais bon.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4304677 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu h&#233;sit&#233; avec la photo en lien sur le clic&#8230; Mais bon.



Nan moi j'aime mieux celle l&#224;. Sympa l'effet des gouttes qui explosent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2007)

​

PS : Très belles images  BackCat


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juin 2007)

.
*Pluie*
- 19.06.07 -
12h15
.
.
.
.


​


Superbe d&#233;but de th&#232;me! Dur dur de passer apr&#232;s toutes ces belles images 
Pour la version couleur : cliquer


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15*


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2007)

​
note : les personnages sont des statues (au dessus de la colonnade de la place Saint-Pierre)


----------



## Lalis (17 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15*



​
Moi aussi, j'ai hésité : clic photo
Les deux sont des scans de négatifs


----------



## CataTon (17 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15*





​


----------



## MamaCass (17 Juin 2007)

Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15


----------



## wip (17 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - 19/06/07 - 12h15*



​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## philire (17 Juin 2007)

pluie, 19 juin, 12h15


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2007)

Le 19/06/2007 à 12:15 - Pluie













 (Mon appareil photo est en panne, mon Nokia 6230i prend le relais avec ses 1,3 Mégapixels... :rateau: )

 


​


----------



## Miston (18 Juin 2007)

*pluie - mardi 19 juin - 12h15*​


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (18 Juin 2007)

*pluie - mardi 19 juin - 12h15





*​


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2007)




----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2007)

pluie - mardi 19 juin - 12h15​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juin 2007)

*Pluie - mardi 19 juin - 12h15*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour (avec le lien approprié) quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien sûr !*


----------



## maiwen (19 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) 22/06/2007 à 12 h*

après de nombreuses hésitations


----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) 22/06/2007 à 12 h*





​


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2007)

Passage(s) (de bus) 22/06/2007 à 12 h


----------



## Lalis (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) 22/06/2007 à 12 h*







sans retouche​
@TibomonG4 : merci pour ce sujet qui prête à de nombreuses interprétations
aux posteurs-magiciens (de ce sujet et des précédents) : merci d'enchanter ainsi le quotidien
:love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## philire (20 Juin 2007)

Passage(s) - 22 juin - 12 h


----------



## Redoch (20 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage - 22 juin - 12 h*



​
Sur le clic, les couleurs de la prise de vue originale, au cas o&#249; vous n'aimeriez pas le traitement flashy 
Et ici, le jpg en 100&#37; de qualit&#233; (600 Ko et qq), parce que celui post&#233; est &#224; 30% eek: ) pour respecter la r&#232;gle des 100 ko  Mais bon&#8230; de toutes fa&#231;ons, &#224; cette taille, &#231;a ne fait pas beaucoup de diff&#233;rences 


(Evidemment, je le r&#233;p&#232;te pas tout le temps, mais il suffit de demander pour voir la haute def )


----------



## doudou83 (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) - 22 juin 2007 - 12h00





*​


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) - 22 juin 2007 - 12h00
*




​


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2007)

Passage(s) - 22 juin - 12h


----------



## willsdorf (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## mado (20 Juin 2007)

Passage (pas sage) - 22/06/07 - 12h





​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) jusqu'au 22/06/2007 à 12 h*












 (Je ne suis pas le premier à le dire, mais c'est en effet un très beau sujet.  )​


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2007)

Passage(s) jusqu'au 22/06/2007 à 12 h​


----------



## Sloughi (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s)-22 Juin 2007-12h*​


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) 22 Juin - Midi*



​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)




----------



## ederntal (20 Juin 2007)

*Passage(s) 22 Juin - Midi*


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2007)

Le 22/06/2007 à 12:00 - Passage(s)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Le 22/06/2007 &#224; 12:00 - Passage(s)


----------



## Captain_X (21 Juin 2007)




----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2007)

Le 22/06/2007 à 12:00 - Passage(s)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2007)

Passage(s) - 22 juin - 12h




 

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Juin 2007)

*Le 22/06/2007 à 12:00 - Passage (d'une rive à l'autre)​*


----------



## wip (21 Juin 2007)

*Le 22/06/2007 à 12:00 - Passage



​*


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2007)

*Passage*
22 juin 2007 - 12h 





​


----------



## GroDan (21 Juin 2007)

*Le 22/06/2007 à 12:00 - Passage*







_Mamiya 6 + kit panoramique_​


----------



## Craquounette (21 Juin 2007)

*Passage*
- 22.06.2007 -
12h00



​


----------



## Lastrada (21 Juin 2007)

*Passage*
22 juin 2007 - 12h 





​


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)
Lignes

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## CataTon (23 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## mado (23 Juin 2007)

Lignes - 26/06/07 - 16h50




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (23 Juin 2007)

*Lignes - 26 juin 2007 - 16h50 -





*​


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Juin 2007)

*Lignes - 26 juin 2007 - 16h50​*



​


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2007)

​

Admirez l'audace du jeu de mots...


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2007)

ps : réchauffée évidemment :rose:


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2007)

Je ne peux plus éditer mon image, alors pour répondre : il s'agit de sièges en plastique empilés.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

Toute fra&#238;che du jour.


----------



## macmarco (24 Juin 2007)

Le 26/06/2007 à 16:50


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ​*tof du blork*
> 
> Admirez l'audace du jeu de mots...


Après être allé à la pêche à la *ligne* (  ) parmi mes photos, j'ai trouvé ces lignes architecturales : 





Lignes - 
Jusqu'au 26/06/07 à 16:50







(Image cliquable pour afficher la photo en grande taille, et sans compression.  )




​


----------



## Lastrada (24 Juin 2007)

*Lignes*
26 juin 2007 - 16h50 






​


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2007)

Lignes - 
Jusqu'au 26/06/07 &#224; 16:50










Human-Fly a dit:


> (Image cliquable pour afficher la photo en grande taille, et sans compression.  )


Il y'a forc&#233;ment une compression puisque c'est du jpeg  ​


----------



## willsdorf (24 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (24 Juin 2007)

Lignes - Jusqu'au 26/06/07 à 16:50





​


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2007)

*Lignes  26/06/07 à 16:50*


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juin 2007)

Lignes 26/06/07 à 16:50


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2007)

*Lignes 26.06.07 à 16:50*


----------



## Lalis (24 Juin 2007)

*Lignes 26/06/07 à 16:50*


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juin 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2007)

*Lignes*
- 26.06.2007 -
16h50


----------



## philire (26 Juin 2007)

lignes - 26 06 2007 - 16h50


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Juin 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (28 Juin 2007)

*A*
*Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)
Lignes

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel
* ----------------------------------

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour (avec le lien appropri&#233 quand vous proposez un nouveau sujet 

*Une photo par personne, la plus belle bien s&#251;r !*


----------



## nato kino (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
1er juillet 2007 - 22h46 





​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
1er juillet 2007 - 22h46






​


----------



## willsdorf (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

1er juillet 2007 - 22h46




baracuda


----------



## Lastrada (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
- 01.07.2007 -
22h46


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Redoch (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2007)

Le 01/07/2007 à 22:46 - Habitat(-cle)


----------



## joanes (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2007)




----------



## Picouto (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
- 01.07.2007 -
22h46




Clic for larger
​


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2007)

Mayereau, Grenadines.​


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
- 01.07.2007 -
22h46


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

*Habitat* 01.07.2007 22h46




Bon c'est du recyclage.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Juin 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> *Habitat*
> - 01.07.2007 -
> 22h46
> 
> http://becphotofolio.free.fr/photofolio/images/ToutetRien/AP 15.jpg​



Comment reconnaît-on un vampire ?
Pas de reflets


----------



## CataTon (30 Juin 2007)

*Habitat*
- 01.07.2007 -
22h46





​


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2007)

Habitat
- 01.07.2007 -
22h46


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2007)

*Habitat* 01.07.2007 22h46


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2007)




----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2007)

*
Habitat - 01 juillet - 22h46




*​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaannnnnn!!! Mais c'est:





*HABITAT - 1er JUILLET 2007 - 22H46*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2007)

Habitat, jusqu'à dimanche 1er juillet 2007 à 22h46.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2007)

Habitat, jusqu'à dimanche 1er juillet 2007 à 22h46.


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2007)

Un bout de bleu sur un carr&#233; de vert&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Juin 2007)

*Habitat, jusqu'à dimanche 1er juillet 2007 à 22h46.





*​


----------



## Macounette (1 Juillet 2007)

*Habitat, jusqu'&#224; dimanche 1er juillet 2007 &#224; 22h46.*


----------



## quenaur (1 Juillet 2007)

*Habitat jusqu'à dimanche 1er juillet 2007 à 22h46​*


----------



## Miston (1 Juillet 2007)

*Habitat - dimanche 1er juillet 2007 - 22h46*




​ 
Milan noir, _Milvus migrans_, dans son habitat urbain à Honk Kong.


----------



## Lalis (1 Juillet 2007)

*Habitat - dimanche 1er juillet 2007 - 22h46*


----------



## GroDan (1 Juillet 2007)

Maisons troglodytes, Andalousie-Espagne​


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Juillet 2007)




----------



## philire (2 Juillet 2007)

*Habitat*



Pardon, gros retard car gros orages!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

> Habitat - dimanche 1er juillet 2007 - 22h46


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

Bon, vu que ca tra&#238;ne, je m'y colle. Un peu plus difficile... Acidul&#233; ! 





​


----------



## Amok (2 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées

**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*
*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## joanes (2 Juillet 2007)

Acidul&#233; - 04/07/07 - 18h00


----------



## maiwen (2 Juillet 2007)

​j'ai hésité


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Acidulé - 04/07/07 - 18h00





​


----------



## willsdorf (2 Juillet 2007)

Ca c'est de la caisse de Mac!


----------



## samoussa (2 Juillet 2007)

acidulé - 04 juillet 18 heures -




​


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2007)

Le 04/07/2007 à 18:00 - Acidulé


----------



## Picouto (2 Juillet 2007)

Le 04/07/2007 &#224; 18:00 - Acidul&#233;




​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour le Le 04/07/2007 à 18:00 

*Acidulé*








​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## MamaCass (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2007)

Le 04/07/2007 à 18:00 - Acidulé


----------



## wip (3 Juillet 2007)

*Le 04/07/2007 à 18:00 - Acidulé
*


​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Juillet 2007)

*Le 04/07/2007 à 18:00 - Acidulé*


----------



## Macounette (3 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Raf (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidul&#233;
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es



**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)
Lignes

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Juillet 2007)

_*Un, plus un, plus...
Jusqu'au 07/07/07 &#224; 7h07*_


----------



## samoussa (4 Juillet 2007)

Un, plus un, plus...7/7/7  -7h7




​


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2007)

Le 07/07/2007 à 07:07 - Un, plus un, plus...


----------



## Picouto (4 Juillet 2007)

Un, plus un, plus...7/7/7  -7h7




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2007)

Du coup je recycle.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2007)

​
Zoo des sables d'olonne 2006


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

_Autoportrait "à la Doquéville"_


----------



## woulf (5 Juillet 2007)

un banc de sardines dans un aquarium cylindrique... Ca tourne en rond...


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus...7/7/7  -7h7
*Recyclage...*
*


​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Un, plus un, plus...7.7.7  7h07
Recyclage moi aussi...


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juillet 2007)

_*Un, plus un, plus. 07/07/07 - 07h07*_






ici

_(..)Le foyer romain, la crypte avec sa paroi aux cr&#226;nes de plus de 20 m&#232;tres de long et l'&#233;glise gothique de Saint St&#233;phane sont des t&#233;moins bien conserv&#233;s du pass&#233; de Lo&#232;che._​


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus. 07/07/07 - 07h07*






Petits poissons et méduses​


----------



## Raf (5 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a marche aussi avec un, moins un, moins... mais qui a tout mang&#233; !


----------



## samoussa (5 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> _*Un, plus un, plus. 07/07/07 - 07h07*_
> 
> ici
> 
> _(..)Le foyer romain, la crypte avec sa paroi aux crânes de plus de 20 mètres de long et l'église gothique de Saint Stéphane sont des témoins bien conservés du passé de Loèche._​



Un lapincide?


----------



## GroDan (5 Juillet 2007)

_*Un, plus un, plus. 07/07/07 - 07h07*_​


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2007)

​_*Un plus un plus un plus... - 07 juillet 2007 - 7h07*_









Edit : Aaaaargh j'avais pas vu l'énooooorme poussière  :hein: ...​


----------



## Macounette (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un plus un plus un plus... - 07 juillet 2007 - 7h07*




​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2007)

Un, plus un, plus...07.07.07 7h07
...


​


----------



## maiwen (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus...07.07.07 7h07​*plein de très belles photos pour ce thème


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2007)

Un, plus un, plus... jusqu'au 07/07/07 à 7h07











​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus... 07.07.07 7h07​*


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juillet 2007)

wow, quelle belle chemise!


----------



## Lastrada (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus...*
- 07.07.07. 07h07 -


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un(e), plus un(e), plus... 07.07.07 7h07*​


----------



## morphoas (5 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus... 07.07.07 7h07​*


----------



## willsdorf (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Miston (6 Juillet 2007)

*Un, plus un, plus... - 07/07/07 - 7h07*​


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2007)

*Ovnis & assimil&#233;s* - Mardi 10 juillet, 20h.





Recyclage r&#233;cent.. ​


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2007)

Le 10/07/2007 à 20:00 - *OVNI & assimilés*
 Archive n° *05082006*:


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juillet 2007)

*O.V.N.I. & Assimil&#233;s*
- 10.07.07. 20h00 -






Garanti sans trucage.

Edit : Dans "OVNI", n'y aurait il pas *volant* ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Juillet 2007)

O.V.N.I. & Assimilés

 - 10.07.07. 20h00 -





​


----------



## CataTon (7 Juillet 2007)

O.V.N.I. & Assimilés

 - 10.07.07. 20h00 -





​


----------



## Macounette (7 Juillet 2007)

*O.V.N.I. & Assimilés** - 10.07.07. 20h00*





​


----------



## willsdorf (8 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Grug (9 Juillet 2007)

:affraid:


----------



## wip (9 Juillet 2007)

O.V.N.I. & Assimilés - 10.07.07. 20h00



​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2007)

O.V.N.I. & Assimilés - 10.07.07. 20h00


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2007)

O.V.N.I. & Assimilés jusqu'au 10.07.07. à 20h00



​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2007)

*Ovnis & assimilés* - Mardi 10 juillet, 20h.
_______________________









(Image cliquable pour afficher la photo dans une plus grande taille.  )​
​


----------



## morphoas (10 Juillet 2007)

*Ovnis & assimilés* - Mardi 10 juillet, 20h.
_______________________​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

@Morphoas : A priori tu n'es pas l'auteur de cette photo, or c'est le but de ce fil.


----------



## morphoas (10 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> @Morphoas : A priori tu n'es pas l'auteur de cette photo, or c'est le but de ce fil.



Merci *odré* de m'avoir repris dans mon égarement


----------



## Raf (10 Juillet 2007)

*Spatioport*


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)


----------



## willsdorf (11 Juillet 2007)




----------



## samoussa (11 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)





​


----------



## PER180H (11 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)

*il paraît qu'un fantôme parcourt les rues de la ville la nuit...*

 




​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)





​


----------



## lumai (11 Juillet 2007)

_*Le coeur à l'angle





*_​


----------



## gnoumy34 (11 Juillet 2007)

*Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville*


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

C'est une légende de sa rue.


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Juillet 2007)

Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville





​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

je suis l&#224; mais pas l&#224;. Je vous lis.


----------



## Lalis (12 Juillet 2007)

*Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)*

_Titre parfaitement adapté à cette image : saurez-vous retrouver de quel conte il s'agit ?_




Allez, un indice : il manque un personnage...


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Allez, un indice : il manque un personnage...



Un &#226;ne... 





&#201;DIT : @ Lalis... si je dis maintenant de quel conte il s'agit, &#231;a n'a plus d'int&#233;r&#234;t !....


----------



## Macounette (13 Juillet 2007)

On peut donner le titre en allemand ?


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2007)

*Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)​*


----------



## GroDan (13 Juillet 2007)

*Le 13/07/2007 à 22:00 - Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)

*




photo réalisé lors d'un bien beau pestacle​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 17-07-2007 vers 5h00 : Fleurs.








 (Click to enlarge.  ) ​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidul&#233;
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es



**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)
Lignes

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## Amok (14 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## CataTon (14 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 17-07-2007 vers 5h00 : Fleurs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## GroDan (14 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 17-07-2007 vers 5h00 : Fleurs.






​


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2007)

*Fleurs - 17 juillet vers 5h.*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (14 Juillet 2007)

*Fleurs-17 Juillet 2007-5h00*​


----------



## joubichou (14 Juillet 2007)

Jusqu'au 17-07-2007 vers 5h00 : Fleurs.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2007)

*Fleurs-17 Juillet 2007-5h00*



​


----------



## willsdorf (14 Juillet 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Juillet 2007)

*Fleurs-17 Juillet 2007-5h00*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2007)

..





..​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00



​


----------



## lumai (14 Juillet 2007)

_*Fleur de porcelaine
17 juillet 2007 - 5h*_



​


----------



## samoussa (14 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 &#224; 5h00




​


----------



## morphoas (14 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00​*


----------



## Luc G (15 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) 17 Juillet 2007 - 5h00


----------



## joanes (15 Juillet 2007)




----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2007)

Le 17/07/2007 à 05:00 - Fleur(s)


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) - 17/07/07 - 5h00




​


----------



## Lalis (15 Juillet 2007)

*Le 17/07/2007 à 05:00 - Fleur(s)*






_Urban fairytales, la suite : il manque l'âne pour retrouver les quatre personnages des Musiciens de la ville de Brême (Grimm).
Bravo à... ils se reconnaitront  
Les fleurs sont pour eux.  _


----------



## Macounette (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 &#224; 5h00*


----------



## wip (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00*




​


----------



## Eniluap (16 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h0O



​


----------



## PER180H (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00

**Gentiane Pourpre devant Aiguille Verte, massif du Mont Blanc*​


----------



## Captain_X (16 Juillet 2007)

et les drus elles puent ???


----------



## PER180H (16 Juillet 2007)

Pas trouvé la couleur correspondante dans la palette. 

Tout comme les Droites, à gauche.  Et à droite, on aurait pu voir les Aiguilles *Rouges* :rateau:


----------



## Redoch (16 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00


​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 &#224; 5h00






Lensbaby


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juillet 2007)

Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2007)




----------



## EMqA (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00​*


----------



## iota (16 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00*


----------



## macaronique (17 Juillet 2007)

*Fleur(s) jusqu'au 17 Juillet 2007 à 5h00*



​
inspirée par celle de GroDan


----------



## Captain_X (17 Juillet 2007)

inspiré par la météo


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juillet 2007)

AM ou PM


----------



## SirDeck (17 Juillet 2007)

Restons dans le sexuel  

Bouton 19 juillet 22:07


----------



## SirDeck (17 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*[/QUOTE]


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2007)

Bouton - 19 juillet - 22h07




​


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2007)

*Le 20/07/2007 à 22:07 - Bouton*


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2007)

Bouton(s) 19 juillet 22:07











Personne n'aurait une cassette de disco à me prêter? :style:​


----------



## willsdorf (18 Juillet 2007)




----------



## PER180H (18 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Lalis (19 Juillet 2007)

*Bouton(s) - Jusqu'au 19 (ou 20 ?) juillet 22:07
*


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2007)

Bouton(s) 19 juillet 22:07


----------



## Lastrada (19 Juillet 2007)

*- Boutons -* 
20.07.07 - 22:07


----------



## joanes (20 Juillet 2007)

- Boutons - 
20.07.07 - 22:07


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2007)

_*Hellébore en bouton
20 juillet 2007 - 20h07





*_​


----------



## Miston (20 Juillet 2007)

*Boutons - jusqu'au 20 juillet 2007 - 22h07*​




Bouton de rose (Celtic Park and Gardens à Kilcornan, Irlande)


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2007)

Boutons - 20/07/07 - 22h07





​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2007)

Boutons - 20/07/07 - 22h07




​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2007)

Boutons - 20/07/07 - 22h07


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2007)

_avertissement re&#231;u&#8230;  :rateau:
_


----------



## maiwen (20 Juillet 2007)

Boutons - 20/07/07 - 22h07


----------



## CataTon (24 Juillet 2007)




----------



## CataTon (24 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidul&#233;
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
Bouton
*
*C*
*Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Convivialit&#233;
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimit&#233;

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumi&#232;re(s)
Lignes

**M*
*M&#226;le(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## vousti (24 Juillet 2007)

*ENFERMEMENT
27/7
10H52*


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2007)

*ENFERMEMENT
27/7
10H52*


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2007)

*Enfermement 27/7 10H52*


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2007)

enfermement 27/7 10H52


----------



## samoussa (24 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement - 27/07 - 10h52


----------



## Mops Argo (24 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement - 27/07 - 10h52




​


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2007)

Le 27/07/2007 à 10:52 - Enfermement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2007)

*Enfermement - 27/07 - 10h52​*


​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2007)

L'Enfer me ment ! - 27 juillet - environ 10h50


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2007)

*Enfermement 27 juillet 10h52*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Sloughi (25 Juillet 2007)

*Enfermement-27 Juillet 2007-10h52*​


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement-27 Juillet 2007-10h52


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement-27 Juillet 2007-10h52


----------



## Captain_X (26 Juillet 2007)




----------



## mademoisellecha (27 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement - 27.07.07 - 10h52 




​


----------



## Luc G (27 Juillet 2007)

Enfermement-27 Juillet 2007-10h52​


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2007)

*Contre-jour*

Jusqu'au 30-07-2007 vers 10h50

(Désolé pour l'heure, je me suis trompé de deux minutes par rapport à la session précédente. )


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Juillet 2007)

Contre-jour 30-07-2007 vers 10h50






​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

*CONTRE-JOUR*
30.07.07 - VERS 10H50






Aïe, la compression a fait bobo à ma photo...
(pas exactement le même traitement mais ça y ressemble: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/5318/alpes1bg8.jpg)


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2007)

contre jour 30/07 10h50


----------



## CataTon (27 Juillet 2007)

contre jour 30/07 10h50


----------



## Captain_X (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

contre jour 30/07 10h50



​


----------



## lumai (27 Juillet 2007)

*Contre Jour
30-07-07 10h50





*​


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2007)

Le 30/07/2007 à 10:50 - Contre-jour


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Juillet 2007)




----------



## ederntal (27 Juillet 2007)

Le 30/07/2007 à 10:50 - Contre-jour


----------



## Redoch (27 Juillet 2007)

Le 30/07/2007 &#224; 10:50 - Contre-jour



​


----------



## Sloughi (27 Juillet 2007)

*Contre-jour
30 juillet 2007-vers 10h50*​


----------



## esope (27 Juillet 2007)

pour répondre à cette photo *là*...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Contre-jour
30 juillet 2007-vers 10h50




Recyclage


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2007)

Contre-jour jusqu'au 30 juillet 2007 vers 10h50



​


----------



## maiwen (28 Juillet 2007)

*Contre-jour - 30 juillet 2007 - vers 10h50*


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## PER180H (28 Juillet 2007)

contre jour 30/7 10h50


----------



## mademoisellecha (29 Juillet 2007)

*Contre-jour - 30.07.07 - 10:50 *




​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2007)

*Atmosph&#232;re d'antan*

Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02












​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
[url=http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4349376#post4349376]Atmosphère d'antan [/URL]
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## macmarco (31 Juillet 2007)

Le 03/08/2007 &#224; 15:02 - Atmosph&#232;re d'antan



(Clic+)


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2007)

*Le 03/08/2007 à 15:02 - Atmosphère d'antan
*




_clic pour une autre..._
​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Juillet 2007)

Le 03/08/2007 à 15:02 - Atmosphère d'antan


​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Lastrada (31 Juillet 2007)

- 03.08.07 à 15.02 -
*Atmosphère d'antan* 






​
_Essayez un peu de faire plus atmosphère et plus antan, pour voir._


----------



## Captain_X (31 Juillet 2007)

rescap&#233; d'un film &#224; probl&#232;mes


----------



## joubichou (31 Juillet 2007)

Le 03 août 2007 à 15h02 - Atmosphère d'antan


----------



## Redoch (31 Juillet 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan

Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02



​


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2007)

Atmosph&#232;re d'antan

Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02
 





​


----------



## MamaCass (31 Juillet 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan

Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02







J'adore les anciennes peintures (pub) sur les murs :love: :love:​


----------



## PER180H (31 Juillet 2007)

Atmosph&#232;re d'antan, Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02


----------



## maiwen (31 Juillet 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan, Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02
*


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan, Jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02*




Périgord, été 2006
Pas glop les télés des APN compact :rose:


----------



## doudou83 (1 Août 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02





*​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan
3 août 2007




​


----------



## ederntal (1 Août 2007)

Atmosph&#232;re d'antan
3 ao&#251;t 2007 15h02


Ouah ta photo me fait pens&#233;e a une des toutes premi&#232;res que j'ai prises... il y a quelques ann&#233;es... 




​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Un bout du pressoir à vis de mon grand père.​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Août 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan - 3 août - 15h et quelques...


----------



## goonie (1 Août 2007)

_Atmosphère d'antan jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02_


----------



## Lalis (1 Août 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02*







​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan jusqu'au 3/08/2007 vers 15h02



​


----------



## morphoas (2 Août 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan jusqu'au 03/08/2007 vers 15h02*


----------



## Craquounette (2 Août 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan
 - 03/08/2007 - 
15h02*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

*Atmosph&#232;re d'antan
 - 03/08/2007 - 
15h02*




Allez  15 boules &#224; qui me dit o&#249; c'est


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2007)

A 4 km de la brasserie 1664?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Je vois que tu as regard&#233; le nom de la photo ?


----------



## willsdorf (2 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2007)

*Atmosphère d'antan*
*  - 03/08/2007 - *

* 15h02





*​


----------



## bebert (3 Août 2007)

Atmosphère d'antan - 03/08/2007 - 15h02


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2007)

*By Dawn's Early Light* (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00









​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
http://<b>Atmosphère d'antan</b>Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2007)

*By Dawn's Early Light* (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube)​ 
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00​ 


​


----------



## joubichou (5 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Août 2007)

*By Dawn's Early Light* (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube)

Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00


----------



## PER180H (5 Août 2007)

Le r&#232;glement n'interdit pas &#224; une photo de s'exposer 2 fois?

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00





le soleil se l&#232;ve en Cr&#232;te


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Août 2007)

Aux premi&#232;res lueurs de l'aube
8 Ao&#251;t 2007, 16:00 





forc&#233;ment, il y a des levers plus faciles que d'autres.  ​


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00



​


----------



## Captain_X (6 Août 2007)

*By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h0*0


----------



## joanes (8 Août 2007)

*By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00​*



08/08/07 - 7h07min


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2007)

Le 08/08/2007 vers 16:00 - *By Dawn's Early Light*(Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2007)

Mais comme il n'y a pas encore de nouveau sujet...

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)
Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00 22h


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)

 Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 16h00

 Déja postée mais c'est la seule aube que j'ai dans mon chapeau​ 







​


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)

  Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 23h00 (si je veux)







comme mon camarade nantais, c'est la seule que j'ai
​


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4359062 a dit:
			
		

> By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube)
> 
> Jusqu'au 8/08/2007 vers 23h00 (si je veux)
> comme mon camarade nantais, c'est la seule que j'ai
> ​


Grand maitre j'adore celle la  et je te sers la louche d'avance


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2007)

Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2007)

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*


----------



## da capo (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées*


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées*






_clic image pour une autre...
indécis..._​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées*


----------



## esope (9 Août 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Août 2007)

Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Chemin&#233;es By MamaCass's :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées*





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2007)

Cheminées jusqu'au 12/08/2007 vers 08:00  



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées​*


----------



## joanes (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées​*


----------



## Picouto (9 Août 2007)

*Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Cheminées*


----------



## Captain_X (9 Août 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (9 Août 2007)

Déjà vu il y a longtemps dans 'autoportrait' mais pas moyen de remettre la main sur celle que j'avais dans l'oeil...


----------



## doudou83 (9 Août 2007)

*Cheminées  -  le 12 août 2007  vers  8h00



*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Le 12 août 2007 vers 08h00 - *Cheminées*

_______________________


----------



## bebert (9 Août 2007)

Le 12 août 2007 vers 08h00 - *Cheminées*

_______________________





​


----------



## bebert (9 Août 2007)

Le 12 août 2007 vers 08h00 - *Cheminées*

_______________________






​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Et alleeeeeeeeez !!! Vas-y, mets en encore deux trois qu'on voit si t'as vraiment vu ce qu'est une chemin&#233;e


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Août 2007)

Le 12/08/2007 vers 08:00 - Chemin&#233;es

j'ai retrouv&#233; &#231;&#224;:test du 70 200 VR d'un copain sur mon D200 tout neuf il y a un peu plus d'un an! 
full size en cliquant (crop 100&#37;,image l&#233;g&#232;rement recadr&#233;e)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Juste un petit rappel&#8230;

700 pixels maxi
100 ko maxi
1 seule photo par th&#232;me
Toujours mettre la date et l'heure de fin du th&#232;me.


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2007)




----------



## bebert (10 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4360656 a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit rappel&#8230;
> 
> 700 pixels maxi
> 100 ko maxi
> ...



'Tain ! Qui &#224; chang&#233; les r&#232;gles ? D&#233;j&#224; que j'ai eu du mal &#224; comprendre les premi&#232;res ! 
J'en &#233;tais rest&#233; &#224; celles du premier message soit : 600 pixels maxi et une ou plusieurs photos par th&#232;me. D&#233;sol&#233;...

PS : Grug, tu vas te faire allumer ! T'as oubli&#233; de mettre la date butoir !


----------



## willsdorf (10 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (10 Août 2007)

bebert a dit:


> 'Tain ! Qui à changé les règles ? Déjà que j'ai eu du mal à comprendre les premières !
> J'en étais resté à celles du premier message soit : 600 pixels maxi et une ou plusieurs photos par thème. Désolé...
> 
> PS : Grug, tu vas te faire allumer ! T'as oublié de mettre la date butoir !



Oh le petit impertinent !!


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2007)

*Cheminées-12/08/2007- Vers 8h00*​


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2007)

*15 ao&#251;t apr&#232;s 9 heures - Flou *(volontaire ou pas), certains diront rat&#233;e 

&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;






Aquarium de La Rochelle juillet 2007
"Arr&#234;te de bouger quand j'te prends en photo !!!"
  ​


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.

*A
Acidulé
* *Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*
*B*
*Banc
Bateau
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

Bouton
*
*C*
*Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps
*
*D
De dos
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Dentelles diverses et variées



**E*
*En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

**F*
*Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

**J*
*Jeu d'eau
Joubichouterie(s)
Jeux d'angles
Jeu de construction
*
*L*
*Les choses de rien
Lumière(s)
Lignes

**M*
*Mâle(s)*
*Malaise urbain
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moulin(s)
Mur
*
*N*
*Nuages...
*
*O*
*Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire*
*Ouverture(s)*
*Ovnis & assimilés.*

*P
Passage(s)
Pendule
Pont
Parc, square ou jardin public
Plage (sur la)
Pied(s)
Phallique
Proportions
Pluie
*
*R*
*Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge
 *
*S*
*Sport
Sourire(s)
Statue(s)

**T*
*Temps
Transparence
Trucs de filles
Transport en commun
*

*U*
*Un, plus un, plus...*


*V*
*Vert sur Vert
Vache(s)
Vol (en plein)
Ville la nuit
Vacances (les)
Vue du ciel*

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2007)

*15 août après 9 heures - Flou *(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2007)

*15 ao&#251;t apr&#232;s 9 heures - Flou *(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2007)

*15 août après 9 heures - Flou *(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

..




..​


----------



## CataTon (12 Août 2007)

..




..​


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

_15 - 08 - 07 - 7h avant les 4 heures - Flou!_





Das ehemalige "Deep" in Berlin, click image pour savoir o&#249; se trouve un des meilleurs clubs de Berlin, qui a chang&#233; de nom et apparemment de clubbers...  ​


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2007)




----------



## ange_63 (12 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Redoch (12 Août 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (12 Août 2007)

*Flou volontaire ou pas*
- 15 août 2007 - 
9h00



.
.
.

_Peut-être déjà postée... je ne sais plus..._


----------



## macmarco (12 Août 2007)

Le 15/08/2007 - Flou(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## samoussa (12 Août 2007)

*Flou volontaire ou pas*
 - 15 août 2007 - 
 9h00






Je me demande si je ne l'ai pas déja postée :mouais:...si c'est le cas désolé​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Flou volontaire ou pas - 15 août 2007 - 9h00







​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2007)

*15 ao&#251;t apr&#232;s 9 heures - Flou *(volontaire ou pas)













​


----------



## joubichou (13 Août 2007)

Flou volontaire ou pas - 15 août 2007 - 9h00


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2007)

_ceci dit, j'vois pas beaucoup de photos r&#233;ellements floues&#8230; 'fin j'dis &#231;a, j'suis pt&#234;t un puriste du flou mais je vois surtout peu de PDC&#8230;
_


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Août 2007)

*- Flou volontaire ou pas - *
15 ao&#251;t 2007 - 9h00









​


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2007)

Flou volontaire ou pas jusqu'au 15 août 2007 à 9h00



​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

*Flou volontaire ou pas jusqu'au 15 août 2007 à 9h00*


----------



## bebert (13 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4363961 a dit:
			
		

> _mais je vois surtout peu de PDC&#8230;
> _



Euh, c'est quoi au juste ? 

Edit : quelqu'un m'a souffl&#233;  Profondeur de champ


----------



## doudou83 (13 Août 2007)

*Flou volontaire ou pas - 15 août 2007 - 9h00





*​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Août 2007)




----------



## lumai (13 Août 2007)

_*Flou (volontaire ou pas) - 15 août 2007 - 9h00*_




​


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2007)

_*Flou (volontaire ou pas) - 15 ao&#251;t 2007 - 9h00

​*​_


----------



## willsdorf (13 Août 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (13 Août 2007)




----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Août 2007)

*Flou (volontaire ou pas) - 15 août 2007 - 9h00​*


----------



## vousti (14 Août 2007)

15 août 2007 vers 9h00
flou(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2007)

15 août 2007 vers 9h00
flou(volontaire ou pas)


----------



## Dory (15 Août 2007)

15 Août 2007--9h/ Flou volontaire ou pas


----------



## LeProf (15 Août 2007)

*18 AOUT 2007 - 15h30
MOTO​*


----------



## Lastrada (15 Août 2007)

*- Moto  -*
18.08.07 à 15:30 






​


----------



## gnoumy34 (15 Août 2007)

*18 AOUT 2007 - 15h30 - MOTO
*






Recyclage(?)​


----------



## iota (15 Août 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## yvos (15 Août 2007)

recycling 
moto - 18 août - 15h30




​


----------



## CataTon (15 Août 2007)

*18 AOUT 2007 - 15h30 - MOTO
*





​


----------



## Joelaloose (15 Août 2007)

*Moto - 18/08/2007 15h30*

Je ne sais pas si ça compte  mais j'essaye quand même


----------



## macaronique (16 Août 2007)

*Moto - 18/08/2007 15h30*

J'hésitais à poster celle-ci dans le thème précédent.  



​


----------



## macmarco (16 Août 2007)

Le 18/08/2007 à 15:30 - Moto


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2007)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2007)

Moto jusqu'au 18/08/2007 à 15:30 


​


----------



## bebert (16 Août 2007)

18 AOUT 2007 - 15h30
MOTO





Pont du Bouchet, Les Ancizes-Comps (Puy-de-dôme) juillet 2007
​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2007)

*18 AOUT 2007 - 15h30
MOTO







*

​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

18 Aout 2007 - 15h30 - Moto


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2007)

18 Aout 2007 - 15h30 - Moto


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2007)

18 Aout 2007 - 15h30 - Moto


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2007)

18 août 2007 - 15h30 - *Moto*
_______________________





​


----------



## willsdorf (17 Août 2007)




----------



## Raf (18 Août 2007)




----------



## Dory (18 Août 2007)

18 Aout----15h30​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2007)

Il n'a pas trop mal, le raton laveur?...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2007)

*Verre(s)*

Jusqu'au 21 août 2007 vers 17h10


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verre(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## wip (18 Août 2007)

*Verre(s)*

Jusqu'au 21 ao&#251;t 2007 vers 17h10



​


----------



## Sloughi (18 Août 2007)

*Verre(s)-21 Août 2007-vers 17h10*​


----------



## mado (18 Août 2007)

Verre(s) - 21/08/07 - 17h10




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2007)

Verre(s) jusqu'au 21/08/07 à 17h10



​


----------



## Lastrada (19 Août 2007)

*- Verre(s) -*
21.08.07 à 17:10


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2007)




----------



## alèm (19 Août 2007)

*- Verre(s) -*
21.08.07 à 17:10





​


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2007)

_*Verre(s)* - 21.08.2007 - 17:10_




​


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2007)

Le 21/08/2007 à 17:10 - (Uni)Verre(s)


----------



## Virpeen (20 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10​*


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (20 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10

*​En passant une petite contribution (comme quoi faut jamais sortir sans un macbook  )





​


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10




* *



*​


----------



## macaronique (21 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10

*



​


----------



## joanes (21 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10​*


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21 août 2007 - 17h10*





​


----------



## teo (21 Août 2007)

*Verre(s) - 21.08.2007 - 17:10*



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Août 2007)

*Horloge - 24.08.2007 - 18:00​*


----------



## iota (21 Août 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Août 2007)

*Horloge - 24.08.2007 - 18:00​*








Non, non, y-a pas d'erreur sur le sujet, &#231;a donne l'heure comme un cadran solaire. ​


----------



## lumai (21 Août 2007)

On retombe pas loin du sujet Pendule, non ? 




​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2007)

*Horloge - 24.08.2007 - 18:00









​*


----------



## willsdorf (22 Août 2007)

.. Si si !


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2007)

Le 24/08/2007 à 18:00 - Horloge


----------



## doudou83 (22 Août 2007)

*Horloge - 24.08.2007 - 18h00





*​


----------



## Sloughi (22 Août 2007)

Horloge-24 Ao&#251;t 2007-18h00​


----------



## Dory (23 Août 2007)

*Horloge-24 Ao&#251;t-18h*​


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2007)

*Horloge-24 Août-18h*




en tout cas ça m'y fait penser ... non mais faut imaginer ...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2007)

*Portes et Portails*

Jusqu'au 28/08/2007 vers 0h30







​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et Portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## maiwen (25 Août 2007)

*Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30
*


----------



## Lastrada (25 Août 2007)

*- Portes et Portails - *
28.08.2007 &#224; 00:30


----------



## Captain_X (25 Août 2007)

- Portes et Portails -
28.08.2007 à 00:30


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2007)

Le 28/08/2007 à 00:30 - Portes et portails


----------



## Macounette (25 Août 2007)

​


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Août 2007)

Le 28/08/2007 à 00:30 - Portes et portails


----------



## vincent absous (25 Août 2007)

Le 28/08/2007 à 00:30 - Portes et portails


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails -
28.08.2007 à 00:30


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Août 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (25 Août 2007)

*Portes et Portails -
28.08.2007 &#224; 00:30
*


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Août 2007)

​

  Merci tout le monde pour vos premières participations, déjà assez nombreuses et d'excellente qualité, comme d'habitude. 



   Je sais que c'est une photo par personne et par session maximum, mais comme je rencontre d'énormes problèmes d'affichage avec la photo de *ce post*, je me permets exceptionnellement de vous proposer la même photo une nouvelle fois, après correction, et avec un nouvel hébergement. ​




*Portes et Portails*

Jusqu'au 28/08/2007 vers 0h30










​


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Août 2007)

*Portes et Portails - 28.08.2007 à 00:30​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails jusqu'au 28.08.2007 à 00:30



​


----------



## Miston (26 Août 2007)

* Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007 - 00h30*​


----------



## willsdorf (26 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30






Jolies "vacances", merci Odré! ​


----------



## iota (26 Août 2007)

*> Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30 <*


----------



## samoussa (26 Août 2007)

Portes et Portails - 28/08/2007- 0h30





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h​*



Si cela vous tente ​


----------



## iota (28 Août 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h*


----------



## Redoch (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h​*


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 &#224; 11h*​


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2007)

Le 31/08/2007 à 11:00 - Signalisation urbaine


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 - 11h





*​


----------



## Captain_X (28 Août 2007)




----------



## samoussa (28 Août 2007)

Le 31/08/2007 à 11:00 - Signalisation urbaine








​


----------



## esope (28 Août 2007)




----------



## ederntal (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h*




​


----------



## willsdorf (28 Août 2007)

Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 - 11h


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h












​*


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Août 2007)

Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h



​


----------



## Macounette (28 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 à 11h*






​


----------



## joanes (29 Août 2007)

Signalisation urbaine - 31/08/2007 &#224; 11h


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2007)

Signalisation urbaine jusqu'au 31/08/2007 &#224; 11h



​


----------



## teo (29 Août 2007)

*Signalisation urbaine jusqu'au 31/08/2007 à 11h​*





​


----------



## PER180H (31 Août 2007)

(j'ai 20 minutes de retard....)

*Signalisation urbaine jusqu'au 31/08/2007 &#224; 11h​*





Signal S52, prot&#233;geant une aiguille, et signal d'indication de direction.
*Signalisation *tramway... tramway=chemin de fer *urbain.
*_Grenoble-Gares_(au passage, la ligne A f&#234;te ses 20 ans ce mois-ci).


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15









​


----------



## samoussa (31 Août 2007)

*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Caract&#232;res
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*

N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2007)

Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15









​


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2007)

Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2007)

Le 03/09/2007 à 21:15 - Message


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2007)

Méchant recyclage...et j'ai même pas honte


----------



## maiwen (31 Août 2007)

il est juste pas très explicite :rateau:


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2007)

_le 03 septembre &#224; 21h15





il est clair le message ?  

 
_


----------



## PER180H (31 Août 2007)

Le 03/09/2007 &#224; 21:15 - Message





C'est pas toujours des photos jolies, mais c'est ce que j'ai sous la main qui colle au th&#232;me et &#224; l'actualit&#233;


----------



## esope (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## willsdorf (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2007)

Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15






​


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2007)

message . 03 sept . 21h15


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Septembre 2007)

Message - 3.09.07 - 21h15 






​


----------



## Aladisse (1 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15*​


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2007)

Message - 03/09/2007 - 21h15




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 3.09.07 - 21h15 *


----------



## lumai (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 03 Septembre - 21h15*




​


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 03 Septembre - 21h15*




​


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Septembre 2007)

Message - 03 Septembre - 21h15​




La Réunion 2004


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 3 septembre - 21h15*




Ile de Taquile, lac Titicaca, P&#233;rou.


----------



## pim (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 3 septembre - 21h15*




(C'est bien une vraie photo, puisqu'il est impossible de prendre ce message en capture d'écran  )


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message - 3 septembre - 21h15*





​


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2007)

*Message*
- 3 septembre - 
21h15


----------



## ben_g2 (2 Septembre 2007)

Message - 3 septembre - 21h15​


----------



## wip (3 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 8/09/2007 vers 4h15 : 

*Cadre(s)*











​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Septembre 2007)

*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## sundance (5 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) 08/09 4H15​
Voir la pièce jointe 14960


merci de votre indulgence car ce n'est pas trop cadré si je puis dire.


----------



## Redoch (5 Septembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas trop grave mon lapin, mais le poids de ta photo est juste. 



​


----------



## WebOliver (5 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s), 8 septembre, 4h15​*


----------



## pim (5 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s), 8 septembre, 4h15​*


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s), 8 septembre, 4h15​*

Je connais cet endroit


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s), 8 septembre, 4h15​*Histoire de changer de Collioure


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15




​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15





Carcassonne​


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2007)

Le 08/09/2007 à 04:15 - Cadre(s)


----------



## macaronique (6 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Mops Argo (6 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15





*​


----------



## Eniluap (7 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15



​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

*
Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15*


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2007)

*Cadre(s) - 8/09/07 - 4h15​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2007)

Cadre(s) jusqu'au 8/09/07 à 4h15



​


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2007)

pour mado&#8230;


----------



## Raf (10 Septembre 2007)

En ces retours de vacances :

*Carte postale
jusqu'au 13/09/07 &#224; 9h00*


----------



## Raf (10 Septembre 2007)

*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*

N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## manulemafatais (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale*​jusqu'au 13/09/07 à 9h00



​


----------



## Joelaloose (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/2007 - 09h00*




​


----------



## wip (10 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## samoussa (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/2007 - 09h00





*​


----------



## Miston (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/2007 - 09h00*​




Retrouvez une sélection de photos de mon séjour à Trieste, Italie sur mon blog photo


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/2007 - 09h00*


----------



## macmarco (10 Septembre 2007)

Le 13/09/2007 à 09:00 - Carte postale


----------



## yvos (10 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale 13/09 - 9h00





ouais ouais, c'est du réchauffé


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00





​


----------



## willsdorf (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Melounette (10 Septembre 2007)

Ah ça ! C'est un sujet bien pour moi. Je fais souvent ce genre de photos un peu cucu, digne de carte postale, jolies mais sans grand intérêt qui pourraient figurer dans des tourniquets métalliques de vendeurs de bouées mickey et autres dauphins gonflables.
Manque plus que le trou en forme des pieds et le commentaire en fushia rose "Je m'éclate à St Tropez", toujours de bon goût évidemment.
Je ne me doutais pas qu'il y aurait un sujet là-dessus. C'est dommage, j'en ai plein. Mais puisqu'il n'en faut qu'une :






Ceci dit, vous trichez, elles sont géniales les vôtres.​


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2007)

Carte Postale






D&#233;sol&#233; pour l'horizon, mais j'ai l'impression que ca penche... un tout petit peu


----------



## pim (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00*



​


----------



## joanes (10 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00*


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00​*


----------



## Redoch (10 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00


----------



## dool (11 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_et moi alors ? 
_


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

_Ch&#232;re L.,

j'ai bien re&#231;u ta carte. Merci pour le bateau, je l'ai emmen&#233; en mer d'iroise, histoire de faire mentir les l&#233;gendes &#224; son propos, j'ai vu Mol&#232;ne en oubliant mes peines, Ouessant au loin en passant et du bout du monde, je t'envoies milles bises &#224; toi et aux tiens.
&#224; bient&#244;t
R&#233;mi






_


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale jusqu'au 13/09/07 à 9h00



​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Septembre 2007)

Chère JP, 

Voici enfin un sujet propice à accueillir l'une de mes cartes postales. J'en profite pour mettre la plus caricaturale du genre...


----------



## Sloughi (11 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale-13/09/2007-9h00*​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale
jusqu'au 13/09/07 à 9h00*







​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2007)

Carte postale jusqu'au 13/09/07 à 9h00



​
Pas facile de choisir, j'ai presque que ça comme photos... Finalement j'ai sélectionné celle ci a cause de son côté très kitsch qui renvoie bien à la pointe de mépris qu'il est bon d'afficher lorsqu'on parle de photos de carte postale.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale. Jusqu'au 13 septembre à 9h*




​


----------



## macaronique (13 Septembre 2007)

*Carte postale - 13/09/07 - 9h00


*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
*Alignement*.

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
*Cadre(s)*
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2007)

Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h


​


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Captain_X (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

_Oui, je recycle... _​


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h​*


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h​*


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Raf (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h*


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h​*






merci aux nouveaux de respecter la taille d'image​


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h*


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_je pr&#233;viens d'avance&#8230; je vais en remettre une&#8230; parce que&#8230; parce que&#8230; je n'ai pas trop le choix&#8230; c'est une partie de ma vie, de mon espace, de ma terre que je vais montrer&#8230; et l'immense respect que j'ai pour ceux qui sont l&#224;&#8230; quelqu'ils soient&#8230; &#224; suivre donc&#8230;
_


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_Alignements, jusqu'&#224; la fin des temps&#8230; et depuis 1916&#8230;






la Nation &#224; ses enfants d'Afrique du Nord reconnaissante&#8230;
_


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2007)

* Alignement, jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h*​* 







(Click to enlarge.  ) ​*



​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement jusqu'au 16/09/2007 à 9h​*


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement* (approximatif) *jusqu'au 16 septembre 2007 à 9 heures.*






​


----------



## willsdorf (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2007)

Alignement - 16/09/07 - 9h00​


----------



## le_GG (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement - 16/09/07 - 9h00

*​


​


----------



## plovemax (14 Septembre 2007)

Alignement - 16/09/07 - 9h00



​


----------



## Redoch (14 Septembre 2007)




----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement - 16 septembre - 9 heures*


----------



## doudou83 (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement - 16 septembre 2007 - 9h00 -





*​


----------



## lumai (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement
16 septembre 2007
9h00
*




​


----------



## Sloughi (14 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00*​


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00​*


----------



## philire (15 Septembre 2007)

Alignement - 16-09-07 - 9h00


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2007)

*Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00​*


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2007)

Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2007)

Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00





​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Septembre 2007)

.










​




.


----------



## CataTon (15 Septembre 2007)

Alignement-16/09/2007-9h00




​


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2007)

Le 16/09/2007 à 09:00 - Alignement(du 21ème siècle)



(Sculpture d'Aurélie Nemours - Quartier Beauregard - Rennes)


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Septembre 2007)

Le 16/09/2007 à 09:00 - Alignement vert


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre-Plongée*

 Jusqu'au 19/09/2007 vers 9h00








 (*Click to enlarge.*  )
​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2007)

A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre-Plongée*

 Jusqu'au 19/09/2007 vers 9h00





​


----------



## r0m1 (16 Septembre 2007)

Coucou à tous...


----------



## willsdorf (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2007)

Le 19/09/2007 à 09:00 - Contre-plongée


----------



## Joelaloose (16 Septembre 2007)

Contre-Plongée
Jusqu'au 19 septembre 2007 vers 9h00





Copyright machin truc et les autres.... (puisqu'il faut).


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre-Plongée*
Jusqu'au 19 septembre 2007 vers 9h00





​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre - Plongée
Jusqu'au 19 septembre 2007 vers 9h00





*​


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre - Plongée
Jusqu'au 19 septembre 2007 vers 9h00





*​


----------



## Mops Argo (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre - Plongée
Jusqu'au 19 septembre 2007 vers 9h00







*​


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (16 Septembre 2007)

*Contre-plongée
Jusqu'au 19 Septembre 2007-9h00*​


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2007)

_*Le 19/09/2007 à 09:00 - Contre-plongée*_





​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Recyclage forcé, mon MacBook subitement décédé vient d'entrainer avec lui bon nombre de cliché, histoire de ne pas partir seul... j'ai un peu les miquettes sur le coup... 
Côté positif, j'ai maintenant un MacBook Pro tout beau tout neuf pour le remplacer.:love:


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2007)

_sauvegarde, sauvegarde&#8230; &#231;a porte bien son nom&#8230;
_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4406708 a dit:
			
		

> _sauvegarde, sauvegarde ça porte bien son nom
> _


Mes dernières sauvegardes datent d'un mois seulement... c'est dingue tous les shoot que l'on peu faire en un mois.
Oups je m'égare, désolé.:rose:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Septembre 2007)

.









.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

_*Le 19/09/2007 à 09:00 - Contre-plongée*_





​


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2007)

*Le 19 septembre à 9 heures - Contre-plongée*




​


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2007)

*Le 19 septembre à 9 heures - Contre-plongée​*


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre Plongée
19 septembre 2007
9h
*


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre Plong&#233;e
19 septembre 2007
9h
*




​


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_on gagne quoi ? 
_


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre Plongée
19 septembre 2007
9h *


----------



## esope (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre Plong&#233;e
19 septembre 2007
9h 
*​



​
(clic pour la grande taille...)

 sirdeck


----------



## Miston (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre plongée - 19 septembre 2007 - 9h
*


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre plongée - 19 septembre 2007 - 9h*

*



*





​


----------



## CatFauve (17 Septembre 2007)

Lion .

Et je viens de m'apercevoir que je sui sen retard, d&#233;sol&#233;e....


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2007)

CatFauve a dit:


> Lion .
> 
> Et je viens de m'apercevoir que je sui sen retard, désolée....




En retard ?
On n'est que le 17 !


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre plongée - 19 septembre 2007 - 9h*




​


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2007)




----------



## CatFauve (17 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> En retard ?
> On n'est que le 17 !



ET je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne suis pas-du-tout (!) en retard, je ne sais pas très bien où j'avais la tête, les maths n'ont jamais été mon fort... 
Excuses!


----------



## Eniluap (17 Septembre 2007)

*Contre plongée - 19 septembre 2007 - 9h*




un sacré bout de femme! ​


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2007)

Contre plongée - 19/09/07 - 9h00




​


----------



## bebert (18 Septembre 2007)

Contre plongée - 19/09/07 - 9h00





​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Dendrimere (18 Septembre 2007)

Juste une petite requete, rien de bien speciale, mais il serait "chouette" que la personne qui va choisir le prochain theme choisisse un theme "abstrait"....
Mais cela n'engage que moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2007)

Contre plongée jusqu'au 19/09/07 à 9h00



​


----------



## donatello (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour les amis, comment ça va ? 

​
Contre plongée jusqu'au 19/09/07 à 9h00


----------



## kisbizz (18 Septembre 2007)

*Contre plong&#233;e jusqu'au 19/09/07 &#224; 9h00*





image beaucoup trop lourde​


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Septembre 2007)

Religions -- Jusqu'au 22 septembre 2007 &#224; 21H30






... th&#232;me abstrait, je le crois


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Septembre 2007)

*Religions - Jusqu'au 22 septembre 2007 à 21H30​*




​


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## MamaCass (19 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s) - Philosophie(s)


----------



## willsdorf (20 Septembre 2007)




----------



## roukinaton (20 Septembre 2007)

si j'ai bien compris le principe de la contre plongee....


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

roukinaton a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris le principe de la contre plongee....



Avant de plonger, regarder le thème du moment


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2007)

*et relire le premier message du fil&#8230;
*


----------



## MOMAX (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)​ 


​


----------



## bebert (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## samoussa (20 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)​
> 
> ​



c'est une seule image ça ?


----------



## Eniluap (20 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## yvos (20 Septembre 2007)

religion: Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30


----------



## kisbizz (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2007)

*Le 22/09/2007 &#224; 21:30 - Religion(s)*



​


----------



## Redoch (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2007)

Religion(s) - 22/09/07 - 21h30





​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2007)

*(Click to zoom  )*




​


----------



## donatello (20 Septembre 2007)

Pas super abstrait comme photo  


Religion(s) - 22/09/07 - 21h30




jpmiss, mado, yvos, foguenne, wildsdorf :love:


----------



## roukinaton (20 Septembre 2007)

religion le 20/09 &#224; 22h39​
une derni&#232;re fois : merci de regarder les consignes de Portfolio et le premier message du sujet


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2007)

image trop lourde​


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2007)

*Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)​*





Arles, Saint-Trophime - Mise au tombeau


----------



## plovemax (20 Septembre 2007)

Le 22/09/2007 à 21:30 - Religion(s)



​


----------



## Lastrada (21 Septembre 2007)

*- Religion(s) -
*22.09.2007 - 21.30


----------



## Captain_X (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2007)

Religion(s) jusqu'au 22/09/2007 à 21:30



​


----------



## Macounette (21 Septembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> image trop lourde​


Erreur d'inattention... impardonnable. D&#233;sol&#233;e. :rose:


----------



## samoussa (21 Septembre 2007)

Religion(s) - 22/09/07 - 21h30




​


----------



## doudou83 (21 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s) - 22 septembre 2007 - 21h30





*​


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s) - 22 septembre 2007 - 21h30*




click image pour la religion cachée (de beaucoup)​


----------



## Sloughi (21 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s)-22/09/2007-21h30*​


----------



## lumai (22 Septembre 2007)

*Religions
22 septembre 2007
21h30
*


​


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s) - 22 septembre 2007 - 21h30
*


----------



## vousti (22 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s)
22 septembre 2007 21h30*


----------



## CatFauve (22 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s)*
* 22 septembre 2007 21h30




*​


----------



## macaronique (22 Septembre 2007)

*Religion(s)
22 septembre 2007 21h30*





​


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23:55 - Nature morte*


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2007)

A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement

B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Septembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23:55 - Nature morte













.


----------



## Raf (23 Septembre 2007)

@sirdeck : je le reconnais, c'est le m&#234;me qui me regardais de travers y a deux semaines et qui est pas correctement align&#233;. !

Je suis sur qu'il est encore vivant ! 

Au passage : tu te sers de quoi comme fond blanc qui r&#233;siste au poisson ?


----------



## donatello (23 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23:55 - Nature morte*


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23:55 - Nature morte*


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (23 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23h55 : Nature morte





*​


----------



## obi wan (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte - 25/09/07 - 23h55




​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2007 à 23:55 - Nature morte








( Click to zoom.  )




​*​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte - 25/09/07 - 23h55*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte jusqu'au 25/09/07 à 23h55



​


----------



## willsdorf (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## samoussa (23 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte jusqu'au 25/09/07 &#224; 23h55





​


----------



## maiwen (23 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte jusqu'au 25/09/07 à 23h55
*
ça tombe bien j'ai justement une photo pas recyclée pour une fois.


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte jusqu'au 25/09/07 à 23h55





​


----------



## MamaCass (24 Septembre 2007)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Septembre 2007)

Raf a dit:


> Au passage : tu te sers de quoi comme fond blanc qui résiste au poisson ?



Une assiette Ikea made in Thailande modèle 10866     
Pour l'éclairage : un système basé sur la fusion plasmatique made in dans l'espace


----------



## Raf (24 Septembre 2007)

Et ce n'est pas du poisson !


----------



## vousti (24 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte
25 septembre 2007
23h55*






merci à K.:love:


----------



## flor (24 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte jusqu'au 25/09/07 &#224; 23h5



​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

Nature morte
25 septembre 2007
23h55


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte - 25 septembre 2007 - 23h55​*


----------



## kisbizz (24 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte - 25 septembre 2007 - 23h55​*


----------



## thescreaminghand (25 Septembre 2007)

Ouuups!

*Nature morte - 25 septembre 2007 - 23h55*


----------



## PER180H (25 Septembre 2007)

*Nature morte - 25 septembre 2007 - 23h55*




scan (pourri) de diapo (il faut que je refasse le scan), et bien comprim&#233; pour que ca rentre dans les cases.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Captain_X (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2007)

*Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30*


----------



## SirDeck (26 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30













.


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Septembre 2007)

*Automne, 29 septembre 7h30*


----------



## willsdorf (26 Septembre 2007)




----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Septembre 2007)

Automne, 29 septembre 7h30


----------



## vousti (26 Septembre 2007)

automne 29 septembre 7h30


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29/09/07 - 7h30




​


----------



## donatello (26 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29/09/07 - 7h30




​


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29/09/07 - 7h30


----------



## Lalla (26 Septembre 2007)

_*Automne, 29 septembre 2007, 7h30*_





​


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2007)

_*Automne, 29 septembre 2007, 7h30*_







​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2007)

*Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30








( Click to zoom.  )




​*​


----------



## macaronique (26 Septembre 2007)

*Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30
*


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

*Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30
*






.​


----------



## MamaCass (27 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

* j'aime pas qu'on me saoule quand je suis au travail ! *


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2007)

Automne jusqu'au 29 septembre 2007 à 7h30



​


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2007)

Le 29/09/2007 à 07:30 - Automne


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2007)

*Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30​*


----------



## roukinaton (28 Septembre 2007)

*automne* 29-septembre-7h30​


----------



## r0m1 (28 Septembre 2007)

Automne - 29 Septembre - 7h30


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Septembre 2007)

Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Septembre 2007)

Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

G
Grimpons!

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## thescreaminghand (30 Septembre 2007)

Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

*Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30*




​


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## David_b (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons ! jusqu'au 3 octobre 2007 à 16H30



​


----------



## MOMAX (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30


----------



## Amok (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons ! [Sur les toits] jusqu'au 3 octobre 2007 à 16H30.





​


----------



## philire (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons ! jusqu'au 3 octobre &#224; 16h30


----------



## kisbizz (1 Octobre 2007)

*Grimpons ! 
jusqu'au 3 octobre à 16h30*


----------



## plovemax (1 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2007)

Grimpons !
jusqu'au 3 octobre à 16h30


Aujourd'hui j'ai éliminé les 4 litres de Guinness ingurgités au Lou samedi soir


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2007)

*Grimpons !
jusqu'au 3 octobre à 16h30*





​


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Octobre 2007)

*grimpons!
3 octobre 16h30*



c'est tout l&#224; haut que le chemin continuait, 40&#176; sans un pet d'ombre... :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2007)

Le 03/0/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons


----------



## Lastrada (1 Octobre 2007)

*- Grimpons -* 

- 03.10.07 - 16.30 -

J'ai longtemps h&#233;sit&#233; avec celle du dessous. 






Joubi, faudra nous soigner ces vilaines pellicules, hein ?​


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

.




.​


----------



## Picouto (1 Octobre 2007)

Le 03/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2007)

Le 03/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2007)

*Le 03/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons​*Je dirais même mieux : grimpants et grimpeur 




Salut, Bebert


----------



## willsdorf (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Octobre 2007)

J'y suis obligée. À cause du sujet. 

Le 03/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons




Pardonnez-moi. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

*Le 03/10/2007 &#224; 16:30 - Grimpons*


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2007)

*Grimpons le 3/10/07 à 16h30.*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> *Le 03/10/2007 à 16:30 - Grimpons*
> 
> 
> 3 monts© en devenir​


ça donne soif tout ce houblon.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2007)

*Grimpons! - 3 octobre 2007 - 16H30












​*​


----------



## Captain_X (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## donatello (3 Octobre 2007)

Bon un thème pas très glorieux, pour les paparazzi en herbe

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00*


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2007)

Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

G
Grimpons!

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## wip (3 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00*



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (3 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00​*



​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2007)

*- Photo Volée -* 

- 06.10.07 - 19.00 -

J'ai longtemps hésité avec celle du dessous. 






​


----------



## ederntal (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joubichou (3 Octobre 2007)

ce gars là était avec moi à la maternelle,j'aurais presque pu la mettre dans les photos insolites


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2007)

Le 06/10/2007 à 19:00 - Photo volée


----------



## willsdorf (3 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00*


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00*


----------



## mademoisellecha (3 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée - 6.10.07 à 19:00 



​


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6.10.07 à 19:00*​


----------



## Bibabelou (4 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée
6 octobre 19H


----------



## David_b (4 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée - 6 octobre 19H


----------



## MOMAX (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00*


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_juste en passant, vous ne vous &#234;tes jamais demand&#233; pourquoi vous voliez des images de toutes ces filles ? nan, j'dis &#231;a comme &#231;a&#8230; j'suis un mec aussi&#8230; mais j'm'pose la question moi&#8230;&#160;_


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2007)

Les filles sont plus belles, que veux tu ?.....


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

_alors &#231;a&#8230; j'en suis absolument pas convaincu*&#8230; mais alors pas du tout !  nan, je pense &#224; un trait de caract&#232;re plut&#244;t masculin l&#224;&#8230; 


*la preuve, ya tirhum qui mate et c'est un beau mec, j'suis pas s&#251;r que des femmes le prennent en photo en loussd&#233;&#8230;_


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4426644 a dit:
			
		

> _alors &#231;a&#8230; j'en suis absolument pas convaincu*&#8230; mais alors pas du tout !  nan, je pense &#224; un trait de caract&#232;re plut&#244;t masculin l&#224;&#8230; _


J'allais justement parler de ce "trait de caract&#232;re" et en faire la r&#233;flexion...
Tu m'as pris de vitesse !....   




			
				al&#232;m;4426644 a dit:
			
		

> _*la preuve, ya tirhum qui mate et c'est un beau mec, j'suis pas s&#251;r que des femmes le prennent *en photo en loussd&#233;*&#8230;_


&#199;a je ne peut pas savoir... :hein:   
Une seule personne ici a des photos de moi, mais...
- Ce n'est pas une femme....
- Et j'&#233;tais au courant !....  

  :love:


&#201;DIT : Et oui, &#231;a ne me "d&#233;range" pas du tout de mater vos photos...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;&#8230; du coup, je sais quoi poster tiens


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo vol&#233;e - 6 octobre &#224; 19 h*




​


----------



## Picouto (4 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00





 Désolé en ce moment je peux pas mieux ​


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2007)

(perso, je fais plus dans le baiser vol&#233; en ce moment que dans la photo vol&#233;e&#8230; et puis mon disque dur est chez un ami avec mon chat)

edit :


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2007)

Je savais que t'&#233;tais vieux mais une photo de Picasso sur la C&#244;te d'Azur avec son chien, &#231;a remonte


----------



## bebert (4 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00






 
​


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je savais que t'étais vieux mais une photo de Picasso sur la Côte d'Azur avec son chien, ça remonte




C'est bien possible


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2007)

Photo volée jusqu'au 6 octobre à 19h00



​


----------



## Lila (4 Octobre 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'est bien possible
> 
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1091/1483176498_b6dabf0373_o.jpg[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Paski.pne (4 Octobre 2007)

_Photo volée jusqu'au 6 octobre à 19h00_


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2007)

_Photo volée jusqu'au 6 octobre à 19h00_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2007)




----------



## vousti (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée
6 octobre
19h00​*


----------



## thescreaminghand (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée*​* 6 octobre*​* 19h00*​


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée
06 Octobre 2007
19h00
*




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _un trait de caractère plutôt masculin là
> _



la timidité?


----------



## Lalis (5 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée
06 Octobre 2007
19h00*


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée
06 Octobre 2007
19h00
*




​


----------



## joubichou (5 Octobre 2007)

Photo vol&#233;e - 6 octobre &#224; 19 h






Tiens apparemment le hack de Benjamin ne marche plus


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2007)

*Photo volée - 6 octobre 19h00








( Click to zoom.  )




​*​


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2007)

_Photo volée_

Juste un petit lien en rapport avec le thème...
La rue (zone) interdite​


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2007)

photo volée, 6/10 19h


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2007)

Le 09/10/2007 à 19:30 - Urban jungle


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2007)

Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

G
Grimpons!

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Octobre 2007)

Je rattrape mon retard :

Grimpons (dans le thermique), automne, un peu volé et donc, hum... Jungle urbaine  





prenez votre pied aussi aller hop...


----------



## samoussa (6 Octobre 2007)

*Le 09/10/2007 à 19:30 - Urban jungle





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2007)

*Le 09/10/2007 à 19:30 - Urban jungle








(Click to zoom.  ) ​




*​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2007)

*Le 09/10/2007 à 19:30 - Urban jungle











*​


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2007)

*Le 09/10/2007 à 19:30 - Urban jungle











*​


----------



## willsdorf (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (7 Octobre 2007)

*Urban jungle - Le 9 octobre 2007- 19h30​*


----------



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

*Urban jungle 
Le 9 octobre 2007- 19h30*


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle - 09/10/07 - 19h30





​


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle - 09/10/07 - 19h30





​


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle - 09/10/07 - 19h30







Christoph of the Jungle...


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Octobre 2007)

*Urban Jungle - 09/10/07 - 19h30*




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle jusqu'au 09/10/07 à 19h30



​


----------



## donatello (7 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle jusqu'au 09/10/07 à 19h30





​


----------



## Lastrada (7 Octobre 2007)

*- Urban Jungle  - *
09.10.07  - 19.30


----------



## Lalla (7 Octobre 2007)

- JUNGLE URBAINE -
9/10/2007 - 19h30






​


----------



## MamaCass (8 Octobre 2007)




----------



## David_b (8 Octobre 2007)

jungle urbaine - 9/10/2007 - 19h30


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## MOMAX (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## philire (9 Octobre 2007)

Urban Jungle 9 oct, 19h30


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Un pti mot pour dire que vous m'avez convaincu.


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2007)




----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2007)

*Jungle urbaine*
09/10/2007 - 19h30





​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Octobre 2007)

Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45














​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Octobre 2007)

Acidulé
Ailleurs
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

G
Grimpons!

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour


----------



## iota (9 Octobre 2007)

_Erreur de manip, merci de supprimer le message_


----------



## yvos (9 Octobre 2007)

jungle urbaine, 9/10 19h30





​


----------



## Raf (9 Octobre 2007)

Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45







​


----------



## da capo (9 Octobre 2007)

Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45







​


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45*


----------



## thescreaminghand (9 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45*


----------



## macmarco (10 Octobre 2007)

Le 12/10/2007 à 19:45 - Non figuratif


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45**








( Click to zoom.  )
*


*






​*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45







*​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45







*​


----------



## lumai (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non Figuratif
12 octobre 2007
19h45




*​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non Figuratif*
* 12 octobre 2007*
* 19h45*


----------



## MOMAX (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45*


----------



## GroDan (10 Octobre 2007)

*Non Figuratif*
* 12 octobre 2007*
* 19h45*



​


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Octobre 2007)

non figuratif
12 /10 19h45


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Octobre 2007)

Non Figuratif jusqu'au 12 octobre 2007 à 19h45



​


----------



## David_b (10 Octobre 2007)

Non Figuratif jusqu'au 12 octobre 2007 à 19h45


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## willsdorf (10 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2007)

*Non Figuratif (dixit l'Amok ) jusqu'au 12 octobre 2007 à 19h45​*


----------



## Eniluap (11 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)




----------



## joanes (11 Octobre 2007)

*Non figuratif - 12 octobre 19:45*


----------



## Lalis (12 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché
15 octobre 2007 - 21h*


----------



## Lalis (12 Octobre 2007)

A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne


B
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

G
Grimpons!

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Tout pench&#233;
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché
15 octobre 2007 - 21h








 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​* 



​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Octobre 2007)

*- Tout Penché -  * 
15.10.07 - 21.00





​


----------



## willsdorf (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Bibabelou (13 Octobre 2007)

tout pench&#233; 15/10 21H


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Iotai (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Dos Jones (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00*


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2007)

_pourquoi je savais que l'un d'entre vous le ferait ?!! 
_


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00*













​


----------



## bebert (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00*














​


----------



## joanes (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00​*


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00​*




​


----------



## Aladisse (13 Octobre 2007)

Tout pench&#233; - 15/10/07 21H00


----------



## thescreaminghand (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00
*


----------



## kisbizz (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00*


----------



## manulemafatais (13 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché - 15/10/07 21H00



​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché-15/10/2007-21h00*​


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2007)




----------



## EMqA (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Octobre 2007)

J'en aurais bien une assez int&#233;ressante sur le sujet, mais je n'aurais pas le mat&#233;riel avent mercredi ou jeudi.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben merde, c'est dommage&#8230;


----------



## David_b (14 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché - 15 octobre 2007 - 21h


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2007)

Le 15/10/2007 à 21:00 - Tout penché


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché jusqu'au 15 octobre 2007 à 21h. Heure du redressement : 21h01


​


----------



## thescreaminghand (14 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15 octobre 2007 - 21h



*​


----------



## donatello (14 Octobre 2007)

_*Tout penché - 15 octobre 2007 - 21h*_


----------



## LeProf (14 Octobre 2007)

*Tout pench&#233; - 15 Octobre 2007 - 21h00​*





Shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2006-07-23​


----------



## Luc G (15 Octobre 2007)

*Tout penché - 15 Octobre 2007 - 21h00​*


----------



## MOMAX (15 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché - 15 Octobre 2007 - 21h00​


----------



## sundance (15 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché - 15 Octobre 2007 - 21h00​














une colonie de cèpes dans le jardin, dommage je n'aime pas çà


----------



## Redoch (15 Octobre 2007)

Le 15/10/2007 à 21:00 - Tout penché


----------



## philire (15 Octobre 2007)

Tout penché, 15 octobre à 21h00


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2007)

H&#244;tel Fairmont, Monaco, 2007.​


----------



## Lalis (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos interprétations du thème, votre talent, votre poésie, votre humour. :love: 


Au suivant, maintenant ! :style:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2007)

Le suivant sera Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18/10/2007 23h48


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2007)

*A*
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne

*B*
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

*C*
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

*D*
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*E*
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

*F*
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou

*G*
Grimpons!

*H*
Habitat
Horloge

*I*
Intimit&#233;

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

*N*
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

*O*
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

*P*
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

*R*
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

*S*
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

*T*
Temps
Tout pench&#233;
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

*U*
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

*V*
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour&#8230;


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2007)

*- Balconni&#232;re(s)  - *
18.10.07 - 23.48







*Y'a un truc en dessous.*



Hey dites : oui, je sais &#231;a penche. C'est normal : c'est du Yvos like un tribute &#224; Yvos. :rateau:​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18/10/2007 23h48








( Click tro zoom.  )




​*​


----------



## joanes (16 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18/10/2007 23h48
*


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48
*


----------



## MOMAX (16 Octobre 2007)

Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48


----------



## thescreaminghand (16 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*



​


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2007)

Le 18/10/2007 à 23:48 - Balconnières


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*


​


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)

sisi, il y a bien des balconnières sur cette photo...















j'ai quand même du faire mes archives pour en trouver une !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*



​


----------



## Nobody (17 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48​*


----------



## ederntal (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## donatello (17 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*





PS. Peut-on me dire dans quel coin on utilisait ce joli mot de balconnière avant que les jardineries, apparemment ne le répandent pas. Je ne le connaissais pas (je fréquente plus la campagne que les jardineries ) et ni le TLF, ni le petit Robert, ni le petit Larousse ne semblent le connaître.


----------



## thescreaminghand (18 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*




​


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48*












​


----------



## roukinaton (18 Octobre 2007)

Balconni&#232;re(s) - Jeudi 18.10.07 23h48​


----------



## Macounette (18 Octobre 2007)

Balconnière(s) - Jeudi 18.10.2007 - 23h48




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2007)

Balconnière(s) jusqu'au Jeudi 18.10.2007 à 23h48



​


----------



## Lalis (18 Octobre 2007)

*Balconnière(s) jusqu'au Jeudi 18.10.2007 à 23h48*
_style soviétique
_




Balcon, fenêtre... clic pour voir dessous​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frissons*

Jusqu'au 22/10/2007 vers 6h00








*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2007)

*A*
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne

*B*
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

*C*
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

*D*
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*E*
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

*F*
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
*Frissons*

*G*
Grimpons!

*H*
Habitat
Horloge

*I*
Intimit&#233;

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

*N*
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

*O*
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

*P*
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

*R*
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

*S*
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

*T*
Temps
Tout pench&#233;
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

*U*
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

*V*
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2007)

Remerciements à tous ceux qui ont postés sur ce thème pas facile des balconnière(s)


----------



## David_b (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons

Jusqu'au 22/10/2007 vers 6h00



​D&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233; : c'est un super vieux clich&#233; pris avec un t&#233;l&#233;phone. Mais la photo me fait _frissoner_ tant je trouve le paysage glacial  



Dos Jones a dit:


> Remerciements &#224; tous ceux qui ont post&#233;s sur ce th&#232;me pas facile des balconni&#232;re(s)



C'est clair


----------



## doudou83 (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00





*​


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00






(amélie, février 2007)
*​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00​


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00​ 







Recyclage ​


----------



## donatello (19 Octobre 2007)

_
Allez, c'est un peu pour rigoler :rateau: _

*Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi je recycle.


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00*​Vu la hantise des charmantes petites bêtes que pas mal ont l'air d'avoir, j'en remets une couche  Ce n'est pas une mante stricto sensu, mais une larve d'empuse couramment appelée diablotin. Bon, moi je trouve ça plutôt joli et sympathique bien que bizarre mais je suppose que ça doit aller pour "frissons" chez certains et j'ai déjà donné dans les autres fils du portfolio sur le thème


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00*





Y'en avaient même qu'avaient un trou de balle


----------



## le_GG (19 Octobre 2007)

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=527&i=p8031308gk8.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

Allez !! UNE TROISI&#200;ME ! UNE TROISI&#200;ME ! UNE TROISI&#200;ME ! UNE TROISI&#200;ME !


----------



## GroDan (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00





​


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2007)

Euh, Grodan, les autoportraits, c'est à côté


----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons - 22 octobre 2007 - vers 6h00


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2007)

Le 22/10/2007 à 06:00 - Frisson(s)


----------



## Eniluap (19 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2007)

Frissons - 22/10/07 - 6h00




​


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Octobre 2007)

Vous pouvez penser aux gens qui ont vraiment les frissons en voyant des araignées? :rose: Genre ceux qui tombent dans les vapes, qui font une attaque de panique, ou ceux encore qui sentent une puissante montée d'adrénaline leur monter à la tête?  :rose: 

Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien... On en a à revendre des 8 pattes ces temps...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6h00
*


----------



## Raf (19 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (19 Octobre 2007)

*Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6h00
*


​


----------



## Tyite Bulle (19 Octobre 2007)

Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6H00






Oui je sais j'en ai d&#233;j&#224; mis une mais j'aime bien les deux, bien que celle-ci soit pas exceptionnelle. :rose:​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Allez !! UNE TROISIÈME ! UNE TROISIÈME ! UNE TROISIÈME ! UNE TROISIÈME !





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous pouvez penser aux gens qui ont vraiment les frissons en voyant des araignées? :rose: Genre ceux qui tombent dans les vapes, qui font une attaque de panique, ou ceux encore qui sentent une puissante montée d'adrénaline leur monter à la tête?  :rose:
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien... On en a à revendre des 8 pattes ces temps...



Il suffit de demander    












​






:affraid: :sick: :sick: :affraid:


----------



## thescreaminghand (19 Octobre 2007)

*Le 22/10/2007 à 06:00 - Frisson(s)*


----------



## jerisa (20 Octobre 2007)

_*Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6h00*_

J'ai passé ma journée à admirer toutes les images postées depuis le début du fil. C'est souvent superbe ! :love: 
Je me permets une première participation. Je suis inquiète, toute frissonnante...

J'édite : j'avais sélectionné une autre photo mais après tout honneur à ma fille, qui frissonnait réellement ! :rose: 
  Merci pour la bienvenue


----------



## Tyite Bulle (20 Octobre 2007)

Bienvenue


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Octobre 2007)

Le 22/10/2007 &#224; 06:00 - Frisson(s)


----------



## maiwen (20 Octobre 2007)

*Le 22/10/2007 à 06:00 - Frisson(s)
*


----------



## dofre b (20 Octobre 2007)

Le 22/10/2007 à 06:00 - Frisson(s


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6H00


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous pouvez penser aux gens qui ont vraiment les frissons en voyant des araignées? :rose: Genre ceux qui tombent dans les vapes, qui font une attaque de panique, ou ceux encore qui sentent une puissante montée d'adrénaline leur monter à la tête?  :rose:.


Tiens c'est marrant moi c'est plutot avec les photos de Tyte Bulle ou de maiwen que ça me fait ça.


----------



## joubichou (20 Octobre 2007)

ah moi c'est plutot Mademoisellecha ou Aur&#233;lie 85

euh tyite bulle aussi,et pis Mado et pis toutes ,allez


----------



## joubichou (20 Octobre 2007)

Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6H00


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2007)

_*Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6H00*_



​


----------



## jerisa (20 Octobre 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part, le th&#232;me "combat(s)" qui commence p.112 a disparu depuis un moment de la liste r&#233;capitulative :mouais: . Je suis d&#233;sol&#233;e mais je ne sais pas du tout comment la remettre &#224; jour, surtout avec des liens !!!! 
Si quelqu'un a le temps de m'expliquer en message priv&#233;...  

Une nouvelle fan du fil, jerisa


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## willsdorf (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2007)

_j'aimerais un tant soit peu qu'on ne fasse pas de politique ici&#8230; m&#234;me si j'ai plus que tes frissons en voyant ta photo, je ne veux ni leur donner une tribune ni laisser un espace&#8230;
_


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2007)

*Frisson(s) 22 Octobre vers 6h*



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2007)

Frisson(s) - 22/10/07 vers 6H00



​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Redoch (21 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2007)

Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2007)

*A*
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Arbre
Avions 
Alignement
Automne

*B*
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

*C*
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

*D*
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

*E
&#201;coute le monde
* En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

*F*
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
*Frissons*

*G*
Grimpons!

*H*
Habitat
Horloge

*I*
Intimit&#233;

*J*
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

*L*
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

*M*
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur
Message

*N*
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

*O*
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

*P*
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo Vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

*R*
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religion(s)
R&#234;veries
Rouge

*S*
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

*T*
Temps
Tout pench&#233;
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

*U*
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban jungle

*V*
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour...


----------



## Tyite Bulle (22 Octobre 2007)

ouch, pas facile comme thème


----------



## Tyite Bulle (22 Octobre 2007)

C'était plus joli dans ma tête, mais bon...
_à penser en écoutant Kwoon ou Sigur Ros, ou autre musique du genre, de préférence en haut d'une montagne ou en plein océan..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde*









*( Click to zoom )*




​


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde​*


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde​*



Ecoute le monde, petite biroute, écoute le vent et dit-moi si la vie est belle :love:


----------



## willsdorf (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Raf (22 Octobre 2007)




----------



## roukinaton (22 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde*







ecoute ton coeur.....​


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25/10/2007 à 15:15 - Écoute le monde*​


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde






*​


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2007)

Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde





​


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*

* 




*​


----------



## MOMAX (23 Octobre 2007)

Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde


----------



## Picouto (23 Octobre 2007)

Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Octobre 2007)

Ecoute le monde - 25.10.07 - 15:15 



​


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*





​




joubichou a dit:


> ah moi c'est plutot Mademoisellecha ou Aurélie 85
> euh tyite bulle aussi,et pis Mado et pis toutes ,allez



Que chacun frissonne comme il aime
A choisir...



joubichou a dit:


>


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## GroDan (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*





Crieur public dans la rue piétonne à Montbéliard...je crois qu'il a bien galéré ! Et je me demande même s'il ne traine pas sur ce forum ?​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Octobre 2007)




----------



## thescreaminghand (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde

 Même idée que ci-dessus  mais un peu à la bourre, Captain_X a été plus rapide*


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*





​


----------



## jerisa (23 Octobre 2007)

le 25/10/07 à 15h15 : écoute le monde


----------



## Nobody (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde​*


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2007)

Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> *Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*​


A ne pas confondre avec la MSA :mouais:


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*



​

navré pour le brulé. APN 2mp de 2002...


----------



## donatello (23 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde*


----------



## Lalla (23 Octobre 2007)

*ECOUTE LE MONDE - 25 OCTOBRE 2007 - 15H15*





​


----------



## macaronique (24 Octobre 2007)

*Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Écoute le monde*


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Octobre 2007)

*&#201;COUTE LE MONDE - 25 OCTOBRE 2007 - 15H15*





​


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

*écoute le monde - 25 octobre 2007 - 15H15 (marignan ?)*





​


----------



## morphoas (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 25.10.2007 à 15h15 - Ecoute le monde


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2007)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Je reviens avec une photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2007)

Écoute le monde jusqu'au 25.10.2007 à 15h15 



​


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marché(s)
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rouge

S
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2007)

*Le 28.10.2007 à 15h30 - Marché(s)






*​


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)


----------



## gnoumy34 (25 Octobre 2007)

*Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)​*



​


----------



## joanes (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 &#224; 15:30 - March&#233;(s)


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## donatello (25 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2007)

(super)marché - 28/10/07 - 15h30




​


----------



## jerisa (26 Octobre 2007)

Marché(s) - 28/10/07 à 15h30


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2007)

Le 28/10/2007 à 15:30 - Marché(s)








* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (27 Octobre 2007)

*Marché(s) - Jusqu'au 28/10/07 à 15h30*







la compression grrr...:hein: ​


----------



## Luc G (27 Octobre 2007)

En exclusivité : les acharnés de "72 h pour convaincre" en plein boulot sur la place du marché de Saint-Chély


----------



## benkenobi (28 Octobre 2007)

Dans une petite ville du sud de l'Italie...​


----------



## GroDan (28 Octobre 2007)

*Marché(s) - Jusqu'au 28/10/07 à 15h30*







Un des stands des plus angoissant, limite flippant :affraid: ​


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2007)

Ah, on me signale que j'ai un jour de retard... ​ 
​


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2007)

Bon, il faut vite que je trouve un nouveau th&#232;me alors.... Heu, on va dire... Saturation. 







Mus&#233;e de la reine Sofia, Madrid, avant hier.​


----------



## benkenobi (29 Octobre 2007)

(Capteur de la *saturation* en oxygène, et puis quand son bébé a des capteurs partout on *sature* très vite...)​


----------



## jerisa (29 Octobre 2007)

Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h0*


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Pour suivre tatav :love:


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Octobre 2007)

saturation, 31/10-16H


----------



## willsdorf (29 Octobre 2007)

Bien compris que le sujet saturait tout le monde.


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2007)

et sinon, t'as une photo &#224; mettre?


----------



## macmarco (29 Octobre 2007)

Le 31/10/2007 à 16:00 - Saturation


----------



## bebert (29 Octobre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> (Capteur de la *saturation* en oxygène, et puis quand son bébé a des capteurs partout on *sature* très vite...)



...Capteur que l'on branche sur ce genre de machine. Photo prise pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 &#224; 16h00*


----------



## Aladisse (30 Octobre 2007)

Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00


----------



## sundance (30 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2007)

​


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Octobre 2007)

Saturation - 31.10 - 16:00 





& little much bigger

​


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2007)

_*Saturation
31-10-2007
16h00*_




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2007)

Saturation jusqu'au 31-10-2007 à 16h00



​


----------



## David_b (30 Octobre 2007)

Saturation jusqu'au 31-10-2007 à 16h00


----------



## morphoas (30 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00​*


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00








( Click to zoom.  ) ​




*​


----------



## Craquounette (31 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation*
- 31.10.07 -
16h00


----------



## samoussa (31 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00





*​


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00​*








​


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

*Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00 (ouais m'enfin là on est le 1er novembre à minuit et 5mn )​*








​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Novembre 2007)

Saturation - 31/10/07 à 16h00 (ouais m'enfin là on est le 1er novembre à minuit et 12mn )​


----------



## Raf (1 Novembre 2007)

*Ros&#233;e jusqu'au Dimanche 4 &#224; 1h00*
Parce qu'il faut bien changer de sujet &#224; un moment !


----------



## Raf (1 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte Postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
R&#234;veries
Ros&#233;e
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## sundance (1 Novembre 2007)

Rosée - Dimanche 4 - 1h00​


----------



## willsdorf (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2007)

*Rosée jusqu'au Dimanche 4 à 1h00











*​


----------



## wip (1 Novembre 2007)

*Rosée jusqu'au Dimanche 4 à 1h00​*


​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2007)

*Ros&#233;e jusqu'au Dimanche 4 &#224; 1h00​*


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (1 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Lalis (1 Novembre 2007)

*Rosée jusqu'au Dimanche 4 à 1h00*

Au musée de l'école...





*1950*​


----------



## Macounette (2 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Novembre 2007)

*Rosée jusqu'au dimanche 4 à 1h00





*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2007)

Rosée jusqu'au dimanche 4 à 1h00



​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7/11/2007 vers 3h35 : 

*&#201;lectricit&#233;*








*( Click to zoom.  ) *





​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
-----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7/11/2007 vers 3h35 : Électricité


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7/11/2007 vers 3h35 : Électricité


----------



## willsdorf (4 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7/11/2007 vers 3h35 : Électricité


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 7/11/2007 vers 3h35 : &#201;lectricit&#233;


----------



## mado (4 Novembre 2007)

Electricité - 7/11 - 3h35




​


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2007)

Le 07/11/2007 à 03:35 - Électricité


----------



## Mops Argo (4 Novembre 2007)

Le 07/11/2007 à 03:35 - Électricité






​


----------



## Captain_X (4 Novembre 2007)




----------



## poir (4 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas clair &#212;&#244;


Edit : D&#233;sol&#233; &#233;rreur.


----------



## Sloughi (4 Novembre 2007)

*Electricité-07/11/2007-vers 3h35*​


----------



## thescreaminghand (5 Novembre 2007)

*Electricité-07/11/2007-vers 3h35





*​


----------



## morphoas (5 Novembre 2007)

*Electricité - 7/11 - 3h35​*


----------



## GroDan (5 Novembre 2007)

*Electricité - 7/11 - 3h35*




​


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

*Electricité - 7/11 - 3h35*


----------



## yvos (5 Novembre 2007)

électricité 7/11 3h35


----------



## lumai (5 Novembre 2007)

*Électricité
07 Novembre 2007
03h35
*


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2007)

_*Électricité
07 Novembre 2007
03h35*_


----------



## Macounette (6 Novembre 2007)

*Électricité
07 Novembre 2007
03h35*


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Novembre 2007)

*Électricité
07 Novembre 2007
03h35*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Électricité 07 Novembre 2007 03h35




PS: flickr délire? j'ai importé en 700 pixels et il me dit 800!!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2007)

*Électricité 07 Novembre 2007 03h35​*


----------



## philire (6 Novembre 2007)

électricité 7 Novembre 2007 03h35


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Novembre 2007)

*Électricité 07 Novembre 2007 03h35​*

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Novembre 2007)

​

Edit : Ah la vache la compression...:sick:


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_ps : dites, la compression c'est valable pour tout le monde&#8230; marrant, avant &#231;a ne choquait personne&#8230; marrant&#8230; 
_


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2007)

C'est pour nous faire croire qu'en vrai elle est vachement mieux sa photo. Un frimeur en fait 


(Ceci dit monsieur nountchak il sait vachement bien expliquer les secrets de photoshop  )


----------



## joanes (6 Novembre 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ​
> Edit : Ah la vache la compression...:sick:



Si tu trouve la compression trop destructrice pour atteindre les 100 ko requis (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici puisque ta photo fais 84 ko) tu peux toujours essayer de réduire les dimensions de ta photo. Perso, je préfère une image de 600 pixels de large pas top compressée pour arriver a 100 ko plutot que la meme compressée a mort pour que ça passe 700 pixels.


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Novembre 2007)

Electricité _(je n'ai plus d' -) _
Nous étions aux bougies hier 

7.11.07 - 3h35 



​


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte Postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
&#201;lectricit&#233;
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
R&#234;veries
Ros&#233;e
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## Paski.pne (7 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X*






Du réchauffé, mais là, je me suis senti obligé... ​


----------



## morphoas (7 Novembre 2007)

*X | 10 11 2007 | 19.15​*


----------



## Luc G (8 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X​*





Passe le temps, sonnent les heures, les X demeurent.
(Paunat en Périgord)


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2007)

*



​*


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X








* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​ ​


----------



## kisbizz (8 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - *X*


----------



## willsdorf (8 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - *X*




​


----------



## sundance (8 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X​


----------



## Picouto (8 Novembre 2007)

*X  -  10/11/2007 - 19:15*




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (8 Novembre 2007)

*X - 10/11/2007 - 19:15*




​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2007)

Le 10/11/2007 &#224; 19:15 - *X*


----------



## Lalis (8 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X*





_Hésitation : Clic image_​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10 novembre 2007 - à 19h15 -  x 






*​


----------



## chounim (8 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10 novembre 2007 - &#224; 19h15 -  x*





Wop la, ca y est !! je peux enfin jouer avec vous, j'viens d'recevoir mon NikonD40x !
J'd&#233;couvre ce que je peux en faire en ce moment!
enfin, voila mon X en tous cas


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2007)

*Le 10/11/2007 à 19:15 - X





*​


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2007)

X - 10/11/07 - 19h15​ 


​


----------



## maiwen (9 Novembre 2007)

*X - 10/11/07 - 19h15*


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2007)

X jusqu'au 10/11/07 à 19h15



​


----------



## David_b (9 Novembre 2007)

X jusqu'au 10/11/07 à 19h15


----------



## plovemax (9 Novembre 2007)

X 10/11/07 19:35​


----------



## plovemax (11 Novembre 2007)

BELLE DEMEURE  14/11/07 à 16h


​


----------



## donatello (11 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE 14/11/07 à 16h​*


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2007)

_cliquez dessus pour le grand format (~300k)_​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

BELLE DEMEURE 14/11/07 à 16h


----------



## Picouto (12 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE  -  14/11/07 - 16h*




​


----------



## Lalis (12 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une *BELLE DEMEURE 14/11/07 à 16h*






Mais non, pas celle-là !  

En attendant une photo de 2008, une lithographie de 1917. Clic​


----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE 14/11/07 à 16h​*


----------



## maiwen (12 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE 14/11/07 à 16h
*




:rose: si, si ! si on y réfléchit


----------



## sundance (12 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE - 14/11/07 - 16H*​


----------



## joanes (12 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE - 14/11/07 - 16H​*




merci pour ça


----------



## dofre b (12 Novembre 2007)

BELLE DEMEURE - 14/11/07 - 16H


----------



## GroDan (13 Novembre 2007)

*BELLE DEMEURE - 14/11/07 - 16H*

image trop lourde (surtout au vu de la taille)
2 mois que je dois faire une galerie...:rose:​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2007)

*- Belle demeure - 14/11/07 - 16h -







Château de Blancafort ( Berry )
*​


----------



## philire (13 Novembre 2007)

BELLE DEMEURE 14 nov 16h


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2007)

Le 14/11/2007 à 16:00 - Belle(s) demeure(s)


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2007)

Le 14/11/2007 à 16:00 - Belle(s) demeure(s)








*( Click to zoom.  )*




​​


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2007)

une belle demeure?


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2007)

*Le 14/11/2007 &#224; 16:00 - Belle(s) demeure(s)​*







yvos a dit:


> une belle demeure?


Oui, belle : elle me rappelle le titre d'un bouquin sur la Mauritanie &#233;crit par un ancien administrateur colonial : "Ma demeure fut l'horizon"

PPS L'autre photo de la m&#234;me demeure que j'avais post&#233;e sans v&#233;rfier la taille (installer L&#233;opard sur une des b&#233;canes a du me perturber ) est ici


----------



## bebert (13 Novembre 2007)

*Le 14/11/2007 à 16:00 - Belle(s) demeure(s)



​*


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2007)

*Le 14 Novembre 2007
16h00
Belles demeures*




​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Novembre 2007)

*Belle demeure-14/11/2007-16h*​


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2007)

*Belle demeure
14/11/2007-16h*


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (14 Novembre 2007)

*PHARE 17/11/07 à 21h*

Je sais ça se rapproche un peu du sujet précédent mais bon si ça vous branche   





​


----------



## Raf (14 Novembre 2007)

*Un beau jour d'&#233;t&#233; !*


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Novembre 2007)

j'l'ai déjà posté dans éloge du monolithe mais bon, j'l'ai retouché un peu, c'est marrant cet effet vieillot...


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## bebert (15 Novembre 2007)

*PHARE 17/11/07 à 21h*





​


----------



## Lastrada (15 Novembre 2007)

*- Phare - *
17.11.07  - 21.00


----------



## kisbizz (15 Novembre 2007)

- Phare - 
17.11.07 - 21.00


----------



## sundance (15 Novembre 2007)

*phare - 17/11/07 21H00​*


----------



## pim (15 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

*- Phare - *
17.11.07  - 21.00 





​


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> recyk'



Trop comment je le savais trop que t'allais mettre celle-là!
Mais alors mais trop! 


C'est d'un consensuel.


----------



## stephaaanie (15 Novembre 2007)

*Phare -  17 novembre 2007 &#224; 21 heures.*


​

Elle finira peut-&#234;tre dans les photos r&#226;t&#233;es mais moi, m&#234;me avec ses couleurs ternes et son cadrage approximatif, je la trouverais toujours superbe. J'vais la bidouiller, tiens.


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (15 Novembre 2007)

Phare - 17 novembre 2007 &#224; 21 heures.




authentique phare du patrimoine l&#233;manique - vieux scan de porc


----------



## Macounette (15 Novembre 2007)

_clic pour le grand format_​


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2007)

*Phare(s) - 17 Novembre à 21h*





_clic image pour les Baleines_​


----------



## Sloughi (15 Novembre 2007)

*Phare-17/11/2007-21h​*


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2007)

Phare - 17/11/07 - 21h00




​ 

 (Un désastre gastronomique ce phare de la méditerranée, mais un bel endroit )​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Novembre 2007)

*Phare(s) - 17/11/2007 - 21h00





*​


----------



## wip (16 Novembre 2007)

*Phare(s) - 17/11/2007 - 21h00




*​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Novembre 2007)

*PHARE 17/11/07 à 21h








 ( Click to zoom.  )




​*​


----------



## donatello (16 Novembre 2007)

*PHARE 17/11/07 à 21h*


----------



## joanes (16 Novembre 2007)

*Phare(s) - 17/11/2007 - 21h00
*


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2007)

*Phare(s) - 17/11/2007 - 21h00
*


----------



## Euphorbia (17 Novembre 2007)

Phare - 17/11/2007 - 21h


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des r&#232;gles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du th&#232;me dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidul&#233;
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosph&#232;re d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconni&#232;re(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premi&#232;res Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caract&#232;res
Carte Postale
Cass&#233; (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Chemin&#233;es
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & L&#233;gendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plong&#233;e
Convivialit&#233;
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et vari&#233;es
Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
&#201;lectricit&#233;
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimit&#233;
Inqui&#233;tant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumi&#232;re(s)

M
Malaise urbain
M&#226;le(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Min&#233;ral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimil&#233;s.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pench&#233; (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo vol&#233;e
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
R&#234;veries
Ros&#233;e
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; reprendre cette liste et &#224; la mettre &#224; jour.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant jusqu'au 20/11/07 à 21h



​


----------



## kisbizz (18 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant jusqu'au 20/11/07 à 21h*


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Novembre 2007)

Inqui&#233;tant jusqu'au 20/11/07 &#224; 21h






ce qui m'inqui&#232;te le plus c'est l'augmentation du path&#233;tisme politicard que d'aucun s'accorde &#224; revendiquer, vos id&#233;es on s'en branle, gard&#233;s les pour vous. ca commence &#224; bien faire, vos lamentations d'enfants g&#226;t&#233;s sont plus chiantes que le journal t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;es.


----------



## Picouto (18 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant  -  20/11/07  -  21h




​


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2007)

_OH une presque PaskMobile&#8230; comprenne qui pourra&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h*






Attention chérie, ça va trancher...​


----------



## Lastrada (18 Novembre 2007)

*- Inquiétant -*
- 20.11.07 à 21:00 -


----------



## samoussa (18 Novembre 2007)

*- Inquiétant -
*
* - 20.11.07 à 21:00 -





* ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Novembre 2007)

- Inquiétant-

- 20.11.07. 21h -




Ben quoi, quand j'étais plus petite, elle me faisait vachement peur cette dame...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2007)

*
Inquiétant jusqu'au 20/11/07 à 21h*








*( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## sundance (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h*​


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2007)

Le 20/11/2007 à 21:00 - Inquiétant


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Novembre 2007)




----------



## GroDan (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h*




​


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h*




​


----------



## joanes (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h
*




​


----------



## willsdorf (19 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h


----------



## donatello (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h*


----------



## lumai (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant
20 Novembre 2007
21h00
*



​


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant
20 novembre 2007
21h00






*​


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h00





​


----------



## dool (20 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h00





​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20/11/07 - 21h00*




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2007)

Petit adindoume pour répondre aux différents cdb (rapport à la photo du dessus avec le couteau) : 

C'est pas du sang bande de nazes. 
C'est le reflet du rideau rouge qu'il y a à la fenêtre.
Et je l'ai même pas vu en prenant la photo. 

Vous pouvez reprendre, fin de l'aparté merci.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Novembre 2007)

Hop, pendant qu'on y est moi aussi je fais une petite asperluette par rapport à ma dernière photo postée ci-dessus: non, la dame n'est pas ma mère.


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant - 20.11.07 - 17:00 *



​


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas du sang bande de nazes.
> C'est le reflet du rideau rouge qu'il y a à la fenêtre.
> Et je l'ai même pas vu en prenant la photo.




donc c'était pas vraiment inquiétant en fait ! retirez lui vos cdb


----------



## morphoas (20 Novembre 2007)

*Inquiétant | 20.11.07 | 17:00*




​


----------



## philire (20 Novembre 2007)

Inquiétant. 17h


----------



## donatello (20 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15






​


----------



## samoussa (20 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15





​


----------



## MamaCass (20 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces du passé 
23 novembre - 22h15


----------



## Nobody (20 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé* 
23 novembre - 22h15


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## macmarco (20 Novembre 2007)

Le 23/11/2007 à 22:15 - Dernières traces du passé


----------



## kisbizz (20 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé 
23 novembre - 22h15
*


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15








* ( Click to zoom.  )*




​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15







Une autre espèce de lézard... ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

23 novembre - 22h15


----------



## Picouto (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces d'un passé  *-  23/11/2007  -  22h15




​


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15​




​


----------



## wip (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15



​


----------



## MOMAX (21 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces d'un passé  -  23/11/2007  -  22h15


----------



## GroDan (21 Novembre 2007)

​


----------



## joanes (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernière trace du passé 23/11 19h15
*


----------



## doudou83 (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé - 23/11/2007 -22h15




​*


----------



## Euphorbia (21 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces du passé - 23/11 - 22h15


----------



## Captain_X (21 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces du passé - 23/11/2007 -22h15


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces du passé - 23/11/2007 -22h15


----------



## Sloughi (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces d'un passé-23/11/2007-22h15*​


----------



## morphoas (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé | 23 11 2007 | 22.15​*


----------



## bebert (21 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre - 22h15






​


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2007)




----------



## sundance (22 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces du passé 
23 novembre - 22h15​


----------



## Lalla (22 Novembre 2007)

*"DERNIERES TRACES DU PASSE"
23 NOVEMBRE 2007 - 22H15*





​


----------



## Lalis (22 Novembre 2007)

*Dernières traces du passé *
23 novembre 2007 - 22h15





​


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2007)

*"DERNIERES TRACES DU PASSE"
23 NOVEMBRE 2007 - 22H15*





​
Déjà postée mais dans un autre sujet rose: c'était dans "Photos Insolites")


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Novembre 2007)

"DERNIERES TRACES DU PASSE"
23 NOVEMBRE 2007 - 22H15




​


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2007)

Dernières traces d'un passé - 23/11/07 - 22h15




​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

*HUMANOÏD jusqu'au -26/11- 22h15*




Clic for zoom

Pas facile comme sujet, mais il fallait bien que je le place à un moment ou un autre.​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2007)

*HUMANOÏD jusqu'au -26/11- 22h15*


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2007)

Humanoïde(s) - 26/11/07 - 22h15




​


----------



## willsdorf (24 Novembre 2007)

Humanoïde(s) - 26/11/07 - 22h15


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

en voila une brochette: réunion des humanos un samedi.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2007)

*HUMANOÏD jusqu'au -26/11- 22h15










( Click to zoom. :style: ) 


 
 - " Sarah Connor...??? "

 ​*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2007)

Humanoïde(s) jusqu'au 26/11/07 à 22h15



​


----------



## Nobody (25 Novembre 2007)

*Humanoïde(s) jusqu'au 26/11/07 à 22h15​*


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2007)

Le 26/11/2007 à 22:15 - Humanoïde(s)


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2007)

*Humanoïde(s) jusqu'au 26/11/07 à 22h15​*


----------



## Macounette (26 Novembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2007)

Le 29/11/2007 à 23:15 - Under the bridge


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Picouto (26 Novembre 2007)

Under the bridge  -  29/11/2007  -  23:15




​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

*Under the bridge - 29-11-2007 - 23:15*


----------



## willsdorf (27 Novembre 2007)

Under the bridge - 29/11/2007 - 23:15


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Novembre 2007)

*Under the bridge - 29/11/2007 - 23:15*




​


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2007)

*Under the bridge - 29/11/2007 - 23:15​*


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2007)

Sous le pont - 29/11/07 23:15


----------



## g.robinson (27 Novembre 2007)




----------



## joanes (27 Novembre 2007)

*Sous le pont - 29/11/07 23:15
*


----------



## Euphorbia (27 Novembre 2007)

Under the bridge - 29/11/2007 - 23h15


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23:15 - Under the bridge
 










 ( Click to zoom.  )





​*
​


----------



## pim (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23:15 - Under the bridge*
 





​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23:15 - Under the bridge*
 





​


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge *​


----------



## morphoas (28 Novembre 2007)

*Under The Bridge 2007|11|29 23.15*


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge​*


----------



## kisbizz (28 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge*


----------



## IP (29 Novembre 2007)

*Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge*


----------



## dofre b (29 Novembre 2007)

Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge


----------



## soget (29 Novembre 2007)

Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15-Under the bridge


            George du Verdon


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2007)

Le 29/11/2007 à 23h15  Under the bridge (enfin presque)


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2007)

Under the bridge - 29/11/07 - 23h15





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (30 Novembre 2007)

*Vitesse  - 02 Décembre 21h05*




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (1 Décembre 2007)

*Je me suis trompé c'est jusqu'au 3 décembre 21h05 :rose: 
mea-culpa *


----------



## Bibabelou (1 Décembre 2007)

j'en suis vraiment pas fier de celle-là...:rose: 
vous tous, les jeunes qui me lisez, ne faites pas ça, c'est pas beau
moi aussi j'ai été jeune et con (l'année dernière quoi)


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2007)

_À ne pas confondre..._


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse - 03 Décembre 21h05*


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse - 3 décembre à 21h05*




Pardon Mackie. ​


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse - 3 décembre à 21h05
*


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2007)

Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2007)

*Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse*


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2007)

*Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse*


----------



## willsdorf (1 Décembre 2007)

Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse


----------



## Nobody (1 Décembre 2007)

*Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse​*


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2007)

*Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse*​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse*
 *
 jusqu'au 3 décembre 21h05 
 








 ( Click to zoom. :style: )




​*​


----------



## macaronique (2 Décembre 2007)

*Le 03/12/2007 à 21:05 - Vitesse*


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macaronique (2 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## mado (2 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse - 3/12/07 - 21h05




​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse
3 décembre 2007 - 21h05








*​


----------



## Captain_X (2 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05



​


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05







​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05











​



.


----------



## GroDan (3 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à ​ ​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05


----------



## sundance (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05*​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse jusqu'au 3 décembre 2007 à 21h05*​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse jusqu'au 3-12-2007  21h05*


----------



## IP (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse jusqu'au 3-12-2007 21h05​*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse*
- 3.12.2007 -
21h05
.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Décembre 2007)

*Vitesse
- 3.12.2007 -
21h05
.*


----------



## roukinaton (3 Décembre 2007)

V*vitesse jusqu'au 3-12-2007 21h05​*



je crois que j'ai abuse du flou directionnel....mais on la voit la vitesse ?non??


----------



## plovemax (3 Décembre 2007)

vitesse jusqu'au 3-12-2007 21h05


​


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2007)

Vitesse  -  03/12/2007  -  21h05

Pas assez vite en effet​


----------



## donatello (3 Décembre 2007)

Les photos de vitesse en retard  J'aime


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires  -  06/12/2007  -  23h20




​


----------



## Picouto (3 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## da capo (3 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires  -  06/12/2007  -  23h20







​


----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2007)

Le 06/12/2007 à 23:20 - Préliminaires


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Le 06/12/2007 à 23:20 - Préliminaires


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2007)

Le 06/12/2007 à 23:20 - Préliminaires


----------



## alèm (4 Décembre 2007)

ouais, je sais me servir du bouton Edit et aussi de pastels à l'huile&#8230; mais le tact, ça doit être réciproque&#8230; enfin je pense&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires  -  06/12/2007  -  23h20







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


​


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2007)

Alem 








Je sais, c'est flou. Mais on ne voit pas la main gauche..."Préliminaires". Ca fonctionne aussi seul, non ?!  ​


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Décembre 2007)

Aaah mais elle est vieille celle là... t'en as pas une autre ?, parce que en plus je l'avais déjà


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Aaah mais elle est vieille celle là... t'en as pas une autre ?, parce que en plus je l'avais déjà



Oui, mais les nouvelles sont clairement indécentes 
On reste dans le sujet, loulou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires jusqu'au 06/12/2007 à 23h20 



​


----------



## willsdorf (4 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires jusqu'au 06/12/2007 à 23h20


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2007)

Préliminaires jusqu'au 06/12/2007 à 23h20 



Chez les lions les préliminaires sont très courts...


----------



## mado (4 Décembre 2007)

Ouf. Je ne suis pas une lionne 


Préliminaires - 6/12/07 - 23h20




​


----------



## kisbizz (4 Décembre 2007)

*Préliminaires - 6/12/07 - 23h20*


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Décembre 2007)

*Préliminaires - 6/12/07 - 23h20*




_(résultat de l'après préliminaire: un mal de dos)_


----------



## Lalla (6 Décembre 2007)

_Préliminaires - 6/12/07 - 23h20_





​


----------



## samoussa (6 Décembre 2007)

*Préliminaires - 6/12/07 - 23h20





*​


----------



## Picouto (6 Décembre 2007)

Merci à tous pour vos participations et interprétations de thème


----------



## donatello (6 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 *





Mon image est pas super mais j'avais envie de lancer ce thème


----------



## thescreaminghand (6 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 *




​


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 *




​
Je voulais remettre à jour la liste mais je n'ai pas été foutu...:rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007







 ( Click to zoom.  )


​*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Décembre 2007)

...par le Ministère de l'Agriculture et des Pêcheries

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007



*​
Sauf quand ça pousse dans ta cour.


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007*


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (7 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27


----------



## wip (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27*



​


----------



## samoussa (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27






*​


----------



## lumai (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole
9 décembre 2007
23h27*




​


----------



## sundance (7 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​


----------



## roukinaton (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​*


----------



## joanes (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​*


----------



## Eniluap (7 Décembre 2007)

version le tête dans les nuages ou presque! 

 


​


----------



## MOMAX (7 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​*


----------



## macmarco (7 Décembre 2007)

Le 09/12/2007 à 23:27 - Agricole


----------



## kisbizz (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27​*


----------



## Sloughi (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole-09 Décembre 2007-23h27*​


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole-09 Décembre 2007-23h27*


----------



## pim (8 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

http://img481.imageshack.us/my.php?image=agri01cb9.jpg


----------



## doudou83 (8 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9 décembre 2007 - 23h27





*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2007)

Agricole jusqu'au 9 décembre 2007 à 23h27



​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Agricole jusqu'au 9 décembre 2007 à 23h27


----------



## macaronique (8 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole
*9 décembre 2007 23h27


après tous ces préliminaires, je m'attendais à un autre sujet


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Euphorbia (8 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27*​


----------



## Craquounette (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole*
- 9.12.2007 -
23h27
​.
.



​.
.


----------



## willsdorf (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27


----------



## plovemax (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27



clic sur image = autre choix sur lequel j'ai hésité
​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Picouto (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27




​


----------



## g.robinson (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## yvos (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/2007 - 23h27


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole*
- 9.12.2007 -
23h27
​.
.




​.
.


----------



## mado (9 Décembre 2007)

Agricole - 9/12/07 - 23h27




​


----------



## tirhum (9 Décembre 2007)

:love:
[HS]
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, quand j'ai vu que c'était toi qui postait, je me suis douté de l'image que j'allais voir.... :rose: :love:
[/HS]


----------



## Nobody (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9/12/07 - 23h27​*


----------



## Lalis (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole*
9/12/07 - 23h27




​


----------



## Lalla (9 Décembre 2007)

*Agricole - 9/12/07 - 23h27*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 : 

*Façade(s)*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
 Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## gnoumy34 (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 : 

*Façade(s)*




​


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 : 

*Façade(s)*


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s) 
Jusqu'au 13-12-2007 -4h00-

*


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 : 

*Façade(s)


*





​


----------



## macmarco (10 Décembre 2007)

Le 13/12/2007 à 04:00 - Façades


----------



## doudou83 (10 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00

Façade(s)






zoom
*​


----------



## Nobody (10 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)
Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00*


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)
Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00*



​


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00

Façade(s)*


----------



## Mops Argo (10 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)
Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00






*​


----------



## willsdorf (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 - Façade(s)


----------



## Lastrada (10 Décembre 2007)

* - Façade(s) - 13'12'07 - *
04.00.00


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 - Façade(s)




​


----------



## EMqA (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)
Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00






*​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## nico/ (11 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2007 vers 4h00 - Façade(s)


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures.*




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2007)

sacré façade! non?

elle était pour un sujet qui n'existe plus.:rose:


----------



## samoussa (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures.





*​


----------



## morphoas (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s) | 2007 12 13 | 4h00*


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Décembre 2007)

Façade (sociale)


----------



## dofre b (11 Décembre 2007)

Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures


La maison des têtes à Briançon aurait été plus appropriée


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures.​*


----------



## donatello (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s), 13 décembre, vers 4 heures.*




​


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2007)

Façade(s) - 13/12/07 - vers 4h00




​


----------



## Sloughi (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)-13/12/2007-vers 4h00*​


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)-13/12/2007-vers 4h00*


----------



## wip (12 Décembre 2007)

*Façade(s)-13/12/2007-vers 4h00*



​


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

Façade(s)
- 13/12/2007 -
4h00


----------



## Picouto (12 Décembre 2007)

Façade - 13/12/2007 - 4h00​


----------



## CataTon (12 Décembre 2007)

Façade - 13/12/2007 - 4h00



​


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2007)

Façade - 13/12/2007 - 4h00


----------



## joanes (12 Décembre 2007)

*Façade - 13/12/2007 - 4h00
*





mon premier raw, pas tout compris mais bon


----------



## roukinaton (12 Décembre 2007)

*Façade - 13/12/2007 - 4h00*​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16/12/07 11h00




​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
 Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)
Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de choses

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## morphoas (13 Décembre 2007)

*Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose | 2007 12 16 | 11h00*




​


----------



## dool (13 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16/12/07 11h00




​


----------



## thescreaminghand (13 Décembre 2007)

*Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16/12/07 11h00*​ 



​


----------



## macmarco (13 Décembre 2007)

Le 16/12/2007 à 11:00 - Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose


----------



## Luc G (13 Décembre 2007)

*Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose jusqu'au 16/12/07 11h00​*





(en Charente, pas en Inde )


----------



## Picouto (14 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose  -  16/12/07  -  11h00




​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose - 16/12/07 - 11h00


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose - 16/12/07 - 11h00






​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16/12/07 11h00







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​

​


----------



## Bibabelou (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2007)

*Symbolisme , ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16 décembre 2007 à 11h00






*​


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme , ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16 décembre 2007 à 11h00


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## Macounette (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## MamaCass (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## goonie (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## dofre b (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Joelaloose (17 Décembre 2007)

Symbolisme , ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose.
Jusqu'au 16 décembre 2007 à 11h00


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :


*Clair-obscur

* 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Clair-obscur
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
 Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)
Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de choses

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur... jusqu'au 20-12-2007    ...-13h00-*


----------



## macmarco (17 Décembre 2007)

Le 20/12/2007 à 13:00 - Clair-obscur


----------



## chounim (17 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur    >     jusqu'au 20-12-2007    >     13h00​


----------



## IP (17 Décembre 2007)




----------



## wip (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :


Clair-obscur
*





​


----------



## Nobody (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :


Clair-obscur​*


----------



## Joelaloose (17 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :
Clair-obscur


----------



## willsdorf (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 : Clair-obscur*


----------



## samoussa (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :
**Clair-obscur*
* 




*​


----------



## joanes (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 : Clair-obscur*





​


----------



## mado (17 Décembre 2007)

Clair obscur - 20/12/07- 13h00




​


----------



## roukinaton (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 :​*
*Clair-obscur​*


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Décembre 2007)

​


----------



## donatello (17 Décembre 2007)

*Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 : Clair-obscur*


----------



## Euphorbia (17 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur - 20/12/2007 - 13 h


----------



## gnoumy34 (18 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 : Clair-obscur


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## MOMAX (18 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00 : Clair-obscur


----------



## Lalis (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur
Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 vers 13h00*


----------



## sundance (18 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur
Jusqu'au 20/12/2007- 13h00​


----------



## doudou83 (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-Obscur
Jusqu'au 20 décembre 2007 à 13h00






ZOOM
*​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-Obscur
Jusqu'au 20 décembre 2007 à 13h00





*​


----------



## morphoas (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-Obscur | 2007 12 20 | 13.00*



​


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Sloughi (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur
Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00*​


----------



## thescreaminghand (18 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur*
* Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00*



​


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur*
* Jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00

*


----------



## SirDeck (20 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00








​

.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00


----------



## Picouto (20 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur  -  20/12/2007  -  13h00





​


----------



## roukinaton (20 Décembre 2007)

*Clair-obscur jusqu'au 20/12/2007 à 13h00​*


----------



## Aladisse (20 Décembre 2007)

Clair-obscur  -  20/12/2007  -  13h00





​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2007)

Rochers  -  23/12/2007  -  19h00





​


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
 Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rochers
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)
Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de choses

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## samoussa (20 Décembre 2007)

Rochers  -  23/12/2007  -  19h00






Déjà postée sur un autre thread ​ 
​


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00​*


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00*



​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00*



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Décembre 2007)

Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2007)

Rochers jusqu'au 23/12/2007 à 19h00



​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2007)

Rochers  -  23/12/2007  -  19h00






* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​​


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2007)

*                                                                               Rochers  -  23/12/2007  -  19h00*


----------



## Joelaloose (21 Décembre 2007)

Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00


----------



## roukinaton (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00*​



Les petits cailloux de nos rivieres c'est bien des rochers qui ont mal vieillis??:mouais:


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23/12/2007 - 19h00






*​


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers
23 décembre 2007
19h00
*



​


----------



## Craquounette (21 Décembre 2007)

Rochers
- 23.12.2007 -
19h00



​
_click et je m'agrandirai...​_


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Décembre 2007)

jeu-concours:
3 écureuils des mers et une tourterelle se cache sur cette photo, saurez-vous les trouver?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Rochers - 23.12.2007 - 19h00


----------



## doudou83 (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23 décembre 2007 - 19h00







ZOOM 
*​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23 décembre 2007 - 19h00*




*Clic image for zoom*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rochers - 23 décembre 2007 - 19h00*





​


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s) - 23/12/07 - 19h00




​


----------



## Picouto (21 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s) - 23/12/07 - 19h00





Dsl en 2006 je prêtais moins d'attention au poids des photos sur le web ​


----------



## macmarco (21 Décembre 2007)

Le 23/12/2007 à 19:00 - Rocher(s)


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s) - 23/12/07 - 19h00​*


----------



## Sloughi (21 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00*​


----------



## macaronique (22 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00*


----------



## willsdorf (22 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00*


----------



## dofre b (22 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h0


----------



## yvos (22 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00




​


----------



## chounim (22 Décembre 2007)

Rochers > 3/12/07 > 19h00​


----------



## joanes (22 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00
*





Bordeaux, le Chapon-Fin, cadre délirant, bouffe dégueulasse


----------



## thescreaminghand (22 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)-23/12/07-19h00*​


----------



## Euphorbia (22 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s) - 23/12/2007 - 19h00


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Décembre 2007)

Euphorbia a dit:


> Rocher(s) - 23/12/2007 - 19h00​


Ça je connais très bien  

De magnifiques contributions en tout cas sur ce thème ​


----------



## plovemax (22 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s) - 23/12/2007 - 19h00


----------



## Lalis (23 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)*
*23/12/2007 - 19h00*





_Edit : hésitation - clic_​


----------



## nico/ (23 Décembre 2007)

Rocher(s) - 23/12/2007 - 19h00


----------



## wip (23 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)*
*23/12/2007 - 19h00*




​


----------



## roukinaton (23 Décembre 2007)

*Rocher(s)
23/12/2007 - 19h00
​*



Je recommande à tous les amateurs de camping  sauvage 

un petit coin de paradis en Sardaigne....


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

*Jeux et jouets*






* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Décembre 2007)

Rappel des règles : 700 pixels maxi (largeur ou hauteur), 100 Ko maxi, une seule photo par personne, rappeler la date de fin du thème dans le message.
-----------------------
*
A
Acidulé
Agricole 
Ailleurs
Alignements
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Automne
Arbre
Avions 

B
Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube) 

C
Cadre(s)
Caractères
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Coin
Combat(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps

D
De dos
Dentelles diverses et variées
**Dernières traces du passé *
* Des chiffres ou des lettres

E
Électricité
En voiture !
Enfermement
Escalier

F
 Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flou
Frissons

G
Grimpons !

H
Habitat
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Intimité
Inquiétant

J
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Jeux et jouets
Joubichouterie(s)

K*

* L
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)

M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marionnettes
Message
Miam
Minéral
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mur

N
Nature morte
Non figuratif
Nuages...

O
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés.

P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
 Préliminaires
Proportions

Q

R
Regard(s)
Reflets
Religions
Rêveries
Rosée
Rochers
Rouge

S
Saturation
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Sport
Statue(s)
Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de choses

T
Temps
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles

U
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle

V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vert sur Vert
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel
*
*W

X
X

Y

Z
* -----------------------
N'hésitez pas à reprendre cette liste et à la mettre à jour.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Décembre 2007)

*Jeux et Jouets
Jusqu'au 26 décembre 2007 vers 19h00






ZOOM 
*​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2007)

Jusqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

*Jeux et jouets*






​


----------



## Mops Argo (23 Décembre 2007)

usqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

*Jeux et jouets







*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Décembre 2007)

usqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

*Jeux et jouets




*​


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

Même pas peur  Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes ​


----------



## g.robinson (24 Décembre 2007)

jusqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

Jeux et jouets


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2007)

jusqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

Jeux et jouets





​


----------



## wip (24 Décembre 2007)

jusqu'au 26_12_2007 vers 19h00 : 

Jeux et jouets





Désolé...  
​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

'Foiré !


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2007)

*Jeux et Jouets
Jusqu'au 26 décembre 2007 vers 19h00*


----------



## Captain_X (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Macounette (25 Décembre 2007)




----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2007)

Le 26/12/2007 à 19:00 - Jeux et jouets


----------



## alèm (25 Décembre 2007)

allez on se pose et on réfléchit. C'est la trève des confiseurs. Je ferme le sujet quelques temps afin que vous réfléchissiez à ce que vous voulez mettre dedans. Le sujet se nomme "72h pour convaincre" et je ne suis pas convaincu, nous tous, membres, attendons que vous y postiez non pas une photo mais une de vos plus belles. Les modérateurs du sujet sont d'ailleurs parmi les meilleurs exemples. Nous prenons un nombre irraisonnable de photos mais nous n'en postons que peu ici. Nous attendons la même attitude de votre part. La photo s'apprend par des cours ? Ce n'est pas une obligation, on peut apprendre la technique, apprendre la composition et recevoir des bases sur l'esthétique. Mais *le regard ne s'apprend pas, il se forme*. Pour celà, il faut regarder, regarder ce que font les autres, être curieux et être sévère avec ses propres faiblesses. Il faut savoir être juge de son travail. Je ne le serais pas pour vous et je ne tiens pas à l'être.

Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)




----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2007)

t'es un crève-c&#339;ur !


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2007)

la liste est là pour le moment, les listes à rallonge qui datent d'un mode de fonctionnement qui ne m'a jamais convaincu disparaissent.

le fichier Html est là, à vous de le rallonger quand il le faudra et de la réuploader sur l'un de vos espaces web.


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2007)

Le 02/01/2008 à 12:00 - Grandeur et décadence



Après l'incendie qui se déclara dans la nuit du 4 au 5 février 1994, après une triste journée de violences liées à la manifestation des pêcheurs en colère, le Parlement de Bretagne resta longtemps sous son triste sarcophage de tôles. La restauration dura dix ans.
Le voici, aujourd'hui, restauré.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Décembre 2007)

*grandeur et décadence. 

Jusqu'au 2/01/07 vers midi.*






* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## willsdorf (31 Décembre 2007)

*Grandeur et décadence. Jusqu'au 2/01/07 vers midi.*


----------



## lumai (31 Décembre 2007)

_*Grandeur et décadence
02 Janvier 2008
Vers midi*_





​


----------



## iota (31 Décembre 2007)

Salut.



alèm a dit:


> (...)les listes à rallonge qui datent d'un mode de fonctionnement qui ne m'a jamais convaincu disparaissent.(...)


Suite à la remarque de Rémy, j'ai donc bricolé un petit script PHP qui récapitule les thèmes abordés dans ce fil.
La liste est disponible ici.

Je me charge de la mettre à jour.

Bonne année 2008 à tous 

@+
iota

PS : il serait peut-être intéressant de mettre le lien dans le premier message de ce fil. Merci aux modérateurs


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2007)

Merci, super ! 

Je m'occupe du lien.


----------



## g.robinson (31 Décembre 2007)

Grandeur et décadence
02 Janvier 2008
Vers midi


----------



## morphoas (1 Janvier 2008)

*Grandeur et décadence | 2008 01 02 | 12.00*




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Janvier 2008)

*Grandeur et décadence. Jusqu'au 2/01/07 vers midi.*




_Il respirait vraiment_


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Janvier 2008)

Grandeur et décadence
02 Janvier 2008
Vers midi


​Madagascar dec. 2006


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10

 Vitres et fenêtres


*



* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​

( PS : Bien qu'ayant lu les posts à ce sujet, je n'ai toujours pas bien compris comment allait fonctionner ce thread sans l'ancien système de la "liste à rallonge". Toute explication ici ou en privé sera la bienvenue.  )


----------



## gnoumy34 (4 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10 - Vitres et fenêtres*




​


----------



## ederntal (4 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10 - Vitres et fenêtres*


----------



## joanes (4 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10 - Vitres et fenêtres
*


----------



## lumai (4 Janvier 2008)

*07 janvier 2008
03h10
Vitres et fenêtres*





​


----------



## Sloughi (4 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10-Vitres et Fenêtres*​


----------



## Euphorbia (4 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10 - Vitres et fenêtres


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10 - Vitres et fenêtres


----------



## g.robinson (5 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10-Vitres et Fenêtres


----------



## Nobody (5 Janvier 2008)

*Jusqu'au 7/01/2008 vers 3h10-Vitres et Fenêtres​*


----------



## doudou83 (5 Janvier 2008)

*Vitres & Fenêtres
Jusqu'au 7 janvier 2008 vers 3h10





ZOOM


*​


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2008)

_*Vitres & Fenêtres
Jusqu'au 7 janvier 2008 vers 3h10*_





​


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2008)

Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtres


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2008)

Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtres


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtres






​


----------



## kisbizz (5 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtres*


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtre​*s


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtre​*


----------



## samoussa (6 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtre​*





​


----------



## Raf (6 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtre*





​


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (6 Janvier 2008)

*Le 07/01/2008 à 03:00 - Vitres et fenêtre
*


----------



## chounim (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Dendrimere (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2008)

Vitres et fenêtres - 7/01/08 - 3h00





​


----------



## Lalis (6 Janvier 2008)

*Vitres et fenêtres*
_*Jusqu'au 07/01/08 - 3h00*_


----------



## thescreaminghand (6 Janvier 2008)

*Vitres et fenêtres*
_*Jusqu'au 07/01/08 - 3h00*_



​


----------



## Lalis (7 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux*
*Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30*




​
PS : je ne sais pas comment mettre à jour la liste des thèmes sous sa nouvelle forme. Désolée :rose:


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



Lalis a dit:


> PS : je ne sais pas comment mettre à jour la liste des thèmes sous sa nouvelle forme. Désolée :rose:


Histoire de clarifier les choses, je me charge de mettre à jour la liste des thèmes.
Pour rappel, elle est disponible ici.

@+
iota


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2008)

je me demandais si j'allais pouvoir profiter de ce fil pour la poster. comme c'est très subjectif le fabuleux je me permets

*Fabuleux
Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30*


----------



## kisbizz (7 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux
Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30*


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2008)

Le 10/01/2008 à 14:30 - Fabuleux


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux*
*Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30*​


----------



## Nobody (8 Janvier 2008)

Ça, c'est de la bouteille! 

Fabuleux, non?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux*
*Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30







 ( Click to zoom.  )  ​*​


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2008)

Fabuleux - 10/01/08 - 14h30




​


----------



## ScubaARM (9 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux*
*Jusqu'au 10 janvier 2008  vers 14h30*




​


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2008)

*Fabuleux - 10/01/08 - 14h30​*


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Janvier 2008)

Fabuleux - 10/01/08 - 14h30




​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 21/01/2008 vers 1h00 : 

*Collection(s)*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2008)

Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2008)

_blague pour Picouto : tu fais dans la Paskmobile ? 
_


----------



## Captain_X (18 Janvier 2008)




----------



## sundance (18 Janvier 2008)

*Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)*​


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2008)

*Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)*





(clic-truc pour plus d'infos)​


----------



## PER180H (18 Janvier 2008)

Jusqu'au 21/01/2008 vers 1h00 : 
*Collection(s)*


----------



## mademoisellecha (19 Janvier 2008)

_Collections_, jusqu'au 21.01.08 ​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Janvier 2008)

*Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)*






​


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2008)

*Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)​*


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2008)

*

Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)

*


----------



## Redoch (20 Janvier 2008)

Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)



​


----------



## willsdorf (20 Janvier 2008)

Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)


----------



## Euphorbia (20 Janvier 2008)

21/01/2008 - 01h00 - Collection(s)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

flickr est il fou?

Saurez vous me retrouver?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

juste un mot: merci. smiley avec un clin d'oeil.
ps: laisses moi juste le temps qu'ils le lisent


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> juste un mot: merci. smiley avec un clin d'oeil.
> ps: laisses moi juste le temps qu'ils le lisent



Ouah, y'a meme la Four !!!


----------



## Lalis (20 Janvier 2008)

*Le 21/01/2008 à 01:00 - Collection(s)*





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (21 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs*







Je ne pense pas que cela ait été fait?? Alors si ça vous branche   ​


----------



## Lalis (22 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs*


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2008)

Le 24/01/2008 à 22:15 - Fumée(s), vapeur(s)


----------



## al02 (22 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs​*


----------



## joanes (22 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs​*





nuages dans le ciel :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Bibabelou (23 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lastrada (23 Janvier 2008)

*Fumées & Vapeurs*

- 24.01 - 22:15 -


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs​*


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2008)

Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs (& Brouillard )




_edit : Pour info, il s'agit du soleil un matin d'hiver _


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (24 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées, Vapeurs*







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## roukinaton (24 Janvier 2008)

*Le 24 janvier - 22h15 : Fumées,Vapeurs*



​


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2008)

_*Chambre
Lundi 28 janvier
18h30*_



​


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2008)

Chambre - 28/01/08 - 18h30




​


----------



## dofre b (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (27 Janvier 2008)

*Chambre (et autoportrait)- le 28 Janvier 2008 - 18h30*






_"clic" sur l'image..._​
_je sais c'est du recyclage, mais c'est celle qui convenait le mieux :rose: ​_


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2008)

_*Chambre
Lundi 28 janvier
18h30*_







* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Lalis (27 Janvier 2008)

_*Chambre
(d'hôtes à Saissac, Aude)
Lundi 28 janvier
18h30*_




​


----------



## thescreaminghand (28 Janvier 2008)

_*Chambre*_
_* Lundi 28 janvier*_
_* 18h30*_







Brucoli sicilia​


----------



## Lastrada (28 Janvier 2008)

*Chambre* 
- 28:01 - 18:00 - 




​http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2403/2224650714_37807585cc_o.jpg


Défense de cliquer sur l'image​


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2008)

*Chambre*
28:01 - 18:00





clic image​


----------



## samoussa (28 Janvier 2008)

Chambre
28:01 - 18:00





​


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Janvier 2008)

Noir et Blanc - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45 am


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Lalla (29 Janvier 2008)

*- Noir/Blanc -*
jusqu'au 1er février 08 à 3h45





​


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45




 un petit clic pour voir en plus grand (et pas forcément plus lourd en fait )

et pour la chambre* en retard 

*je l'avais bien dit que c'était la porte des enfers ​


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## joanes (29 Janvier 2008)

*Blanco y negro - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45​*


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2008)

Le 01/02/2008 à 03:45 - Noir et blanc


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45






Clic-image

​


----------



## wip (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45





​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45






​


----------



## Nobody (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45


----------



## Captain_X (29 Janvier 2008)

_Noir et Blanc - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45_






​


----------



## willsdorf (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc(s) - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45*


----------



## EMqA (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc* - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45


----------



## g.robinson (29 Janvier 2008)

Noir et Blanc - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45





​


----------



## r0m1 (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc - 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45*


----------



## Redoch (29 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Janvier 2008)

Noir et Blanc jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45



​


----------



## Luc G (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45​*


----------



## Sloughi (29 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc jusqu'au 1er Février 2008-3h45*​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45 am*​* 





 ( Click to zoom ) 



​*


----------



## sundance (30 Janvier 2008)

*Noir et Blanc - jusqu'au 1er février 2008 - 3 heures 45​*


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2008)

Noir(s) et blanc(s) - 01/02/08 - 3h45




​


----------



## maiwen (30 Janvier 2008)

*Noir(s) et blanc(s) - 01/02/08 - 3h45
*


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## esope (1 Février 2008)

​


----------



## nato kino (1 Février 2008)

Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2008)

Le 04/02/2008 à 15:35 - Musicalité


----------



## Captain_X (1 Février 2008)

Le 04/02/2008 à 15:35 - Musicalité


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2008)

*Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45*







* (Click to zoom.  )*


​​


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Février 2008)

*Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45*





​


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2008)

*Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45​*


----------



## Lalis (3 Février 2008)

*Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45*




​


----------



## maiwen (3 Février 2008)

*Musicalité - 4 février - 03h45
*


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2008)

*Le 04/02/2008 à 15:35 - Musicalité*






​


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35



​


----------



## kisbizz (3 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2008)




----------



## joanes (3 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35


----------



## dofre b (3 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35


----------



## roukinaton (3 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35

Soyez indulgents.....






.....c'est moi sur la photo       ​
 En tout les cas......c'est pas  moi qui ai vole l'orange du marchand...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Musicalité jusqu'au 04/02/2008 à 15:35


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)

Le 7 février 2008, séance de 17 heures - Comme au cinéma


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2008)

*Le 7 février 2008, séance de 17 heures - Comme au cinéma*
 *







 ( Click to zoom.  )
 

​*​


----------



## joanes (4 Février 2008)

Le 7 février 2008, séance de 17 heures - Comme au cinéma


----------



## mado (4 Février 2008)

le 7 février 2008, Comme au cinéma, séance de 17h.





Special thanks to Grug ​


----------



## Grug (4 Février 2008)

juste&#8230; on est en février.


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)

Grug a dit:


> juste on est en février.




Tu pouvais pas le dire avant ?
Je peux plus éditer !! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2008)

plait-il ?


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> plait-il ?




Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2008)

le 7 février 2008, Comme au cinéma, séance de 17h.





​Vieux scan un peu pourri.. A rescanner quand j'aurais le temps (vers 68 ou 69 ans)


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2008)

le 7 février 2008, Comme au cinéma, séance de 17h.





 vous en aurez une suivante (hors-sujet donc) puisque je dois aller faire des tofs dans le ciné d'un pote projectionniste ! 
​


----------



## gnoumy34 (5 Février 2008)

le 7 février 2008, *Comme au cinéma*, séance de 17h.




​


----------



## mado (5 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> plait-il ?




Manque de la musique sur ces images..
ça aussi tu peux ?


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Manque de la musique sur ces images..
> ça aussi tu peux ?



_chiche ! 

tu me l'envoies ?
_


----------



## g.robinson (5 Février 2008)

le 7 février 2008, Comme au cinéma, séance de 17h.


----------



## doudou83 (5 Février 2008)

*Le 7 février 2008 , séance de 17 heures - Comme au cinéma







*​


----------



## Euphorbia (5 Février 2008)

7 février 2008 , séance de 17 heures - Comme au cinéma


----------



## Sloughi (5 Février 2008)

*Le 7 Février 2008,Comme au cinéma,séance de 17h*​


----------



## nato kino (6 Février 2008)

*Comme au cinéma*
7 février 2008 - séance de 17h



​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2008)

Comme au cinéma
7 février 2008 - séance de 17h


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2008)

*comme au cinéma - 7 février 2008 - séance de 17h*​
C'est bien vers 17h, mais là c'est séance tournage à la pharmacie 
enfin tournage détourné


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2h00 : 

* Jamais deux sans trois. *






* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## willsdorf (9 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2h00 : Jamais deux sans trois.


----------



## maiwen (9 Février 2008)

*Jamais deux sans trois
*



​
ni 4 ni 5 ...ou alors c'est qu'il y'a un probleme ^^

y'a pas eu déjà un theme de ce genre ? ca me rappelle un truc


----------



## gnoumy34 (9 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2h00 : *Jamais deux sans trois. *


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Février 2008)

*Jamais deux sans 3&#8230; */ Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2h00


----------



## naturalbornsamy (9 Février 2008)

*Jamais deux sans trois - *Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2H00





c'était pas prévu pour ici, mais je trouve que ça s'intégrais bien :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2008)

Jamais deux sans trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2H00






(En réalité, c'est jamais trois sans quatre...    )​


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2008)

Jamais Deux Sans Trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2HOO


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2008)

*Jamais Deux Sans Trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2HOO​*


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2008)




----------



## soget (10 Février 2008)

Jamais Deux Sans Trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2HOO




​


----------



## macmarco (11 Février 2008)

Le 12/02/2008 à 02:00 - Jamais Deux Sans Trois


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2008)

Le 12/02/2008 à 02:00 - Jamais Deux Sans Trois



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Le 12/02/2008 à 02:00 - Jamais Deux Sans Trois


----------



## Lalis (11 Février 2008)

*Le 12/02/2008 à 02:00 - Jamais Deux Sans Trois*


----------



## soget (11 Février 2008)

Jamais Deux Sans Trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2HOO




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Jamais 403, oui bon je sais c'est limite limite mais j'avais pas de 203 sous la main.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Février 2008)

Jamais Deux Sans Trois - Jusqu'au 12/02/2008 vers 2HOO​


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2008)

Le 16/02/2008 à 17:05 - Au Pays Des Rêves


----------



## willsdorf (13 Février 2008)

Le 16/02/2008 à 17:05 - Au Pays Des Rêves


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Février 2008)

*Le 16/02/2008 à 17:05 - Au Pays Des Rêves






 Click to zoom.  ​


*​


----------



## kisbizz (14 Février 2008)

*Le 16/02/2008 à 17:05
 - Au Pays Des Rêves​*


----------



## Euphorbia (14 Février 2008)

Le 16/02/2008 - 17h05 - Au Pays Des Rêves


----------



## mado (14 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves - 16/02/08 - 17h05






​


----------



## Aladisse (14 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves - 16/02/08 - 17h05




​


----------



## soget (14 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves - 16/02/08 - 17h05




​


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves, une porte attend au fond de l'allée...
16 février 2008
17h05



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05


​


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2008)

*Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2008)

​


----------



## maiwen (16 Février 2008)

*Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05
*


----------



## Lastrada (16 Février 2008)

*Dream Land *

- 16-02-08  - 17:05 -


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2008)




----------



## MamaCass (16 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2008)

Au pays des rêves jusqu'au 16/02/08 à 17h05


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2008)

On te pardonne va !    :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> Ça, c'est vraiment un post intéressant et utile. Et super drôle en plus.
> Merci. Tu repasses poster des trucs comme ça quand tu veux.


Il m'a même pas boulé en plus!


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)

*promenade : 19/02/2008* 20h00


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2008)

et apres cette petite precision , on peut maintenant se promener ?  

pour une fois que je pose un sujet , soyez gentils  , promenez vous .... !!!


----------



## Lastrada (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade* 
- 19:02:08 20:00-




​


----------



## maiwen (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade 
- 19.02.08 20:00 -*


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade (des Anglais)*

*- 19.02.08 20:00 -*​


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade
19 février 2008
20h00*



​


----------



## Raf (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade 
- 19.02.08 20:00 -*


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2008)

Le 19/02/2008 à 20:00 - Promenade


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade*
- 19/02/2008 -
 20h00​


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade. 19.02.08. 20h00*


----------



## Sloughi (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade-19/02/2008-20h00*​


----------



## EMqA (18 Février 2008)




----------



## Nobody (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade-19/02/2008-20h00*


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2008)

*Promenade-19/02/2008-20h00​*





Eh oui, aux confins de la Lozère, du Cantal et de la Haute-Loire, du côté du Mont-Mouchet, on peut non seulement se promener tranquille, mais même marcher au milieu de la route en bouquinant, enfin, parfois  J'ai quand même appris à mon gamin depuis que ce n'est pas une habitude à prendre.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2008)

*promenade : 19/02/2008* 20h00


Promenade touristique.  





* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## gnoumy34 (19 Février 2008)

*Promenade - 19/02/2008-20h00*


----------



## Captain_X (19 Février 2008)

Promenade - 19/02/2008-20h00


----------



## Picouto (19 Février 2008)

Promenade  -  19/02/2008  -  20h00




​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)




----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2008)

_*Promenade - 19/02/2008-20h00*_







Pour le "fun"... ​


----------



## plovemax (19 Février 2008)

promenade 19/2/8  20h


----------



## joanes (19 Février 2008)

promenade 19/02/2008 20h


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2008)

Promenade jusqu'au 19/02/2008 à 20h


​


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Février 2008)




----------



## Foguenne (19 Février 2008)

Promenade jusqu'au 19/02/2008 à 20h


----------



## SirDeck (19 Février 2008)

.






​


.


----------



## g.robinson (20 Février 2008)

Promenade jusqu'au 19/02/2008 à 20h


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)





Ne vous y trompez pas: cette photo a bien été prise de nuit (à 23h35 précisément) 


​


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah si il fait jour à 23h35, c'est pas la nuit !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah si il fait jour à 23h35, c'est pas la nuit !


L'axe de rotation de la terre n'ayant pas changé depuis plusieurs millions d'années, la Corse ne bénéficie pas encore du soleil de minuit. 
Et la preuve qu'il faisait bien nuit: en regardant bien on voit des étoiles (si si, met tes demi-lunes pour voir de près et tu verra   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah si il fait jour à 23h35, c'est pas la nuit !



Quelque chose à voir sûrement avec le premier avril ou avec un "réveil" difficile


----------



## joanes (21 Février 2008)

Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)


----------



## Captain_X (21 Février 2008)

24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night) jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16h40 



​


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Février 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (21 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night) jusqu'au 24/02/02008 à 16h40*​


----------



## Picouto (21 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)  -  24/02/02008  -  16h40*




​


----------



## roukinaton (21 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night) jusqu'au 24/02/02008 à 16h40


​


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night) - 24/02/02008 - 16h40


----------



## MamaCass (21 Février 2008)




----------



## kisbizz (21 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
 - 24/02/02008 - 16h40 *


----------



## thescreaminghand (21 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)*
*  - 24/02/02008 - 16h40 *


----------



## Amok (21 Février 2008)

Les vraies couleurs de la nuit sont celles qu'un capteur ne parviendra jamais à emprisonner. Parce que la nuit, c'est plus encore que le jour des couleurs, comme ces fonds marins qui ne s'illuminent que par la magie du flash. Remonter et essayer d'expliquer sans image, c'est perdu d'avance, mais si image il y a, elle est fausse. Cruel dilemme.  Pourquoi ne me comprends tu pas ? La nuit, c'est des odeurs, des sensations. Parce que la nuit c'est le fondement de la photographie : la vie. Et la vie ne tient pas dans un cadre. La photographie est donc comme la nuit : un instant, mais qui n'est que personnel, impossible à partager. On peut juste montrer. Mais montrer quoi, lorsque tout n'est que ressenti ? Il est déjà si difficile de montrer le jour....

​




72 heures pour nous convaincre qu'il y a encore des images impossibles à faire, sauf en trichant. C'est déjà bien, non ? En tout cas, moi je ne peux pas. Tricher, si : poster une photographie, non. Tu pourrais être là, ou non.  Ton corps pourrait être allongé, nu, habillé, offert, refusé. Il pourrait y avoir une facade, une rue, un lit. Mais ce ne serait plus la nuit, car les tungstènes, ou l'électronique la repousseraient. La nuit, n'est ce pas la plus belle image, car absence d'image ?  L'imagination, devant un négatif noir. Schartzchild  l'a bien compris : pour qu'un film la capture, il faut faire un effort et cet effort est vain : le résultat sera faussé. La nuit, c'est le royaume de ma rétine, la plus belle surface sensible que j'ai jamais testée.​


----------



## Redoch (22 Février 2008)

J'essaye et je partage.



​


----------



## Lalis (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
24/02/02008 - 16h40*







Après les propos d'Amok, cette capture de vidéo, qui ne reflète pas du tout les couleurs d'origine, me fait un peu moins monter le rouge au front. J'ai surement mieux quelque part, mais je garde celle-ci, pour le souvenir des lumières dans la nuit.
Théâtre des Célestins​


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - 24/02/02008 - 16h40​*


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
24/02/02008 - 16h40*
​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes 
24/02/02008 - 16h40


----------



## willsdorf (22 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes  24/02/02008 - 16h40


----------



## r0m1 (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - le dimanche  24 février 2008 - 16h40*​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2008)

il noircit le tableau avec son autoportrait de l'amok aux cadiz (petite archipel du finistère peu connue du grand public)


----------



## maiwen (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - le dimanche 24 février 2008 - 16h40
*


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Février 2008)

J'espère avoir réussi mon envoi...





Il manque quoi???

Merci tirhum


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'espère avoir réussi mon envoi...
> 
> [img=http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/4044/1030388imgug7.th.jpg]
> 
> Il manque quoi???


Les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Là : 






Si tu édites ton message, signale le moi que j'enlève ton image... 

Édit : 





Jose Culot a dit:


> Merci tirhum


Ça marche toujours pas...


----------



## al02 (22 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
- 24/02/02008 - 16h40*


----------



## GroDan (22 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas du sous-Macmarco, mais une "véritable" projection sur les façades de la ville réalisée par la compagnie Alambik...Caroussel kodak avec lampe de 1000 à 2000 Watts, diapos grattées, collées, cuites...Saisissant, à effet garanti !​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Février 2008)

*
Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)






 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​**
*
​


----------



## gnoumy34 (23 Février 2008)

*Jusqu'au 24/02/2008 à 16:40 - Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)*




​


----------



## Euphorbia (23 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes - 24 février 2008 - 16h40


----------



## eyescarz (24 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - 24 février 2008 - 16h40​*


----------



## Macounette (24 Février 2008)




----------



## teo (24 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - 24 février 2008 - 16h40*



​


----------



## Lalla (24 Février 2008)

COULEURS NOCTURNES - 24 FEVRIER 08 - 16H40





​


----------



## doudou83 (24 Février 2008)

*Couleurs nocturnes - 24 février 2008 - 16h40








*​


----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes
24.02.08 - 16h40



​


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2008)

Couleurs nocturnes - 24 février 2008 - 16h40


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Février 2008)

*Envie de rire - 29 avril 2008 - 20h24*​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2008)

tu voulais dire 29 février je présume.  

Je sais; photo dans la journée.


----------



## Lastrada (27 Février 2008)

*Envie de Rire *
- 29:02:08 - 20:24 -


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2008)

*Envie de Rire 

* - 29:02:08 - 20:24 -






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​

​


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2008)

_un peu facile, je sais... mais elle (car il s'agit bien d'une elle, et non pas d'un lui ) a un rire tellement contagieux ! :love: _


----------



## macmarco (28 Février 2008)

Le 29/02/2008 à 20:24 - Envie de rire


----------



## mado (28 Février 2008)

Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20h24




​


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20h24​


J'arrive


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2008)

*Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20h24​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2008)

Envie de rire jusqu'au 29/02/08 à 20h24



​


----------



## GroDan (29 Février 2008)

*Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20h24*





Garanti sans équivoque.
​


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Février 2008)

*Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20 h 24*

Raté​


----------



## kisbizz (29 Février 2008)

*Envie de rire - 29/02/08 - 20h24*


----------



## Lalla (29 Février 2008)

envie de rire - aujourd'hui - 20h24





​


----------



## kisbizz (29 Février 2008)

* CAVES ET VIGNOBLES *​ 3 Mars 2008 - 22h00


----------



## Lalis (1 Mars 2008)

*CAVES ET VIGNOBLES*
3 Mars 2008 - 22h00






En cave chez Lameloise et... chez moi :love: 

Dites, pourquoi ça pixelise ? :hein:​


----------



## macaronique (1 Mars 2008)

*Caves et vignobles*
3 Mars 2008 - 22h00


----------



## r0m1 (2 Mars 2008)

*Caves et vignobles - fin de la dégustation le 3 mars 2008 - 22h00​*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2008)

* CAVES ET VIGNOBLES *​ 3 Mars 2008 - 22h00







* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Lalla (24 Mars 2008)

*ORGANE - LE 27 MARS 2008 - 00H35*





​

Et pour les obsédés (ça commence bien...), je suis bien obligée de prendre des dispositions car en vérité la définition biologique de ce qu'est un organe est très vaste :

ORGANE, subst. masc.
A. &#8722;[Élément d'un corps, d'une plante]
1. BIOL. Ensemble d'éléments cellulaires physiologiquement différenciés et combinés, remplissant une fonction déterminée.


----------



## Lalla (24 Mars 2008)

Haha je vois que le sujet que j'ai proposé emballe les foules 
Je croyais que ce n'était pas trop difficile et pas trop simple à la fois :rose:. J'ai dû me tromper...


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2008)

_ORGANE. 1. BIOL. Ensemble d'éléments cellulaires physiologiquement différenciés et combinés, remplissant une fonction déterminée._


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2008)

*ORGANE - LE 27 MARS 2008 - 00H35


 



 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​

*​

ORGANE, subst. masc.
A. &#8722;[Élément d'un corps, d'une plante]
1. BIOL. Ensemble d'éléments cellulaires physiologiquement différenciés et combinés, remplissant une fonction déterminée.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2008)




----------



## Lalla (25 Mars 2008)

Mon Dieu (s'il existe) je crois que j'ai ruiné ce fil à tout jamais...


----------



## macmarco (25 Mars 2008)

Le 27/03/2008 à 00:35 - Organe
L'oeil du photographe (O )


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2008)

Organe jusqu'au 27 mars 2008 à 00H35



​


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mars 2008)

Organe
- 27.03.2008 -
00h35​
.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Mars 2008)

Ouep  






Désolée Craquounette, j'ai pas trouvé mieux :rateau:​


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2008)

_ouais mais t'as un Nikon toi&#8230;    _


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2008)

il suffit de prier pour très fort pour que ça pousse :style: 


_Organe - 27.03.2008 - 00h35_





faut juste être au bon endroit -> vous pouvez me contacter par MP pour plus de discrétion. :hosto:


----------



## joanes (25 Mars 2008)

Organe - 27.03.2008 - 00h35






non passque sinon, j'avais bien une idée mais bon, comme qui dirait... me contacter par MP   :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ouais mais t'as un Nikon toi    _


:rose: Non c'est un Nokin

Moi j'ai un Canon comme organe






Ou un organe canon suivant les besoins de ces dames  

PS : C'est pas dur d'inverser en mode miroir une photo tout de même


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> PS : C'est pas dur d'inverser en mode miroir une photo tout de même



et ça n'a pas forcément tout le temps un intérêt de les inverser


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : 

* Perspective(s) *






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mars 2008)

*Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 :* Perspective(s) 




​


----------



## macmarco (27 Mars 2008)

Le 30/03/2008 à 08:00 - Perspective(s)


----------



## GroDan (27 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : 

* Perspective(s) *





​


----------



## Captain_X (27 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : 

Perspective(s) 



​


----------



## joanes (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## benydelsail (27 Mars 2008)




----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/08     8,00h


----------



## Euphorbia (27 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : Perspective(s)


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : Perspective(s) ​
Dans les coursives la nuit&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2008)

*Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : Perspective(s)*


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2008)

Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00 : 

* Perspective(s) *





Clic pour image blah blah + commentaires​


----------



## doudou83 (28 Mars 2008)

*Jusqu'au 30/03/2008 vers 8h00
Perspective(s)




ZOOM 
*​


----------



## Lalla (28 Mars 2008)

*Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h*





​


----------



## ludomkg (28 Mars 2008)

J'etais parti pour faire un tour vite fait sur ce fil, et je dois dire que j'y suis resté scotché beaucoup plus longtemps que prévu...  Y'a pas à chier, y'en a qui ont du talent ici!!
Bien vu Dendrimere, t'a été bien inspiré sur l'idée des "72h pour convaincre"

Continuez les artistes, on se régale!


----------



## g.robinson (28 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h


----------



## maiwen (28 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h


----------



## Tyite Bulle (29 Mars 2008)

*Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h*




​


----------



## willsdorf (29 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2008)

_Georges Rousse powah&#8230;
_


----------



## olof (29 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h





​


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Mars 2008)




----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## samoussa (29 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h​




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Perspective(s) - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h​


----------



## Picouto (30 Mars 2008)

*Perspective(s)* - le 30 mars 2008 - vers 8h





4 yeux - 2 perspectives​


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2008)

_C'est visiblement le même endroit - Lisbonne, c'est bien ça ?
En tout cas les deux photos sont superbes :love:_


----------



## willsdorf (30 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Georges Rousse powah
> _



Nan, Felice Varini. C'est vrai que c'est kif kif, en mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> _C'est visiblement le même endroit - Lisbonne, c'est bien ça ?
> En tout cas les deux photos sont superbes :love:_



En fait c'est Bordeaux, les arcades du Grand Théâtre.


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2008)

willsdorf a dit:


> Nan, Felice Varini. C'est vrai que c'est kif kif, en mieux.



donc en fait, c'était toi là, le Georges Rousse de l'affaire ouais, Varini en photo, c'est bien mais ça rend pas les volumes j'ai vu ce que ça peut donner en énormément grand à St-Nazaire


----------



## lumai (30 Mars 2008)

*Montée
Mercredi 02 avril
22h30*






​


----------



## Picouto (31 Mars 2008)

*Montée*  -  Mercredi 02 avril  -  22h30




​


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (31 Mars 2008)

Le 02/04/2008 à 22:30 - Montée


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Mars 2008)

*Montée / Mercredi 02 avril / 22h30*




Un bonus pour celui/celle qui me donnera le lieu par MP


----------



## willsdorf (31 Mars 2008)

Montée / Mercredi 02 avril / 22h30


----------



## Captain_X (31 Mars 2008)

​


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2008)

​_cliquez sur l'image pour le grand format _


----------



## richard-deux (1 Avril 2008)

Montée / Mercredi 02 avril / 22h30


----------



## Lalis (1 Avril 2008)

*Montée / Mercredi 02 avril / 22h30*






Pour trouver où c'est, sa petite soeur ouvrait le thème "(Tout) penché".
Clic
 ​


----------



## Lalla (1 Avril 2008)

*montée - mercredi 2 (hum  ) avril 2008 - 22h30*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Avril 2008)

*Montée
Mercredi 02 avril
22h30








 ( Click to zoom.  )


​ 

*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2008)

Montée jusqu'au mercredi 02 avril vers 22h30 ]L'amour chez les canards, qu'est-ce que c'est long !



​

 :rose: Sous la pression collective


----------



## samoussa (1 Avril 2008)

Montée
Mercredi 02 avril
22h30


----------



## maiwen (1 Avril 2008)

Montée
Mercredi 02 avril
22h30


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2008)

*Montée - Mercredi 02 avril - 22h30​*


----------



## Euphorbia (1 Avril 2008)

Montée - mercredi 02 avril - 22h30


----------



## vro06 (1 Avril 2008)

Vais me faire allumer 
tant pis...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2008)

vro06 a dit:


> Vais me faire allumer
> tant pis...



un mec qui arrive (je prends ton 1 post au pied de la lettre même si je n'ai pas trouvé "qui" tu étais avant) et qui sort ça en postant un truc n'ayant rien à voir dans le sujet ans avoir lu quel était le sujet&#8230;

génial, je t'ai désormais à l'&#339;il, belle entrée en matière&#8230;


----------



## doudou83 (2 Avril 2008)

*Montée - mercredi 2 avril - 22h30





ZOOM 
*​


----------



## r0m1 (2 Avril 2008)

*Montée - mercredi 2 avril 2008 - 22h30​*


----------



## dofre b (2 Avril 2008)

Montée - mercredi 2 avril - 22h30


----------



## gnoumy34 (2 Avril 2008)

*Montée - mercredi 2 avril 2008 - 22h30*

*



*​*
*


----------



## GroDan (2 Avril 2008)

Montée - mercredi 02 avril - 22h30





​


----------



## soget (2 Avril 2008)

Montée - mercredi 02 avril - 22h30




Montée bientôt​


----------



## macmarco (2 Avril 2008)

Le 05/04/2008 à 23:30 - À la fenêtre





[Edith]
Si vous trouvez que le thème est trop proche de celui-ci, vous pouvez en donner un autre. 
[/Edith]


----------



## maiwen (3 Avril 2008)

Le 05/04/2008 à 23:30 - À la fenêtre


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 23h30





​


----------



## eyescarz (3 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 22h38


----------



## togra (3 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 23h30​


​

Aux serres le Laeken, Bruxelles​​


----------



## willsdorf (3 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 23h30


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2008)

Le 05/04/2008 à 23:30 - À la fenêtre






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


​


----------



## kisbizz (4 Avril 2008)

*Le 05/04/2008 à 23:30 - À la fenêtre*


----------



## soget (4 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 23h30



​


----------



## joanes (4 Avril 2008)

A la fenêtre - 05/04/08 - 23h30






​


----------



## doudou83 (4 Avril 2008)

*A la fenêtre - 5 avril 2008 -23h30





ZOOM 
*​


----------



## sundance (4 Avril 2008)

*A la fenêtre - 5 avril 2008 -23h30​*


----------



## Picouto (6 Avril 2008)

*Sur le flanc*  -  9 avril 2008  -  19h30





... de ma maison, il y a des arbres.
​


----------



## macmarco (7 Avril 2008)

Le 09/04/2008 à 19:30 - Sur le flanc


----------



## Captain_X (8 Avril 2008)

Le 09/04/2008 à 19:30 - Sur le flanc




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2008)

Sur le flanc jusqu'au 09/04/2008 à 19:30



​


----------



## Picouto (8 Avril 2008)

J'aime cette diversité :love: ... vivement la suite ​


----------



## maiwen (8 Avril 2008)

*Sur le flanc - 9 avril 2008 - 19h30*






de la colline rose​


----------



## joanes (8 Avril 2008)

Sur le flanc - 9 avril 2008 - 19h30


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2008)

*
Sur le flanc*  -  9 avril 2008  -  19h30







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​​


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2008)

Sur le flanc - 09/04/08 - 19h30




​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h00 : 

*Hauteur*







* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2008)

Pas forcément capital, mais je me suis trompé pour l'heure... Il fallait lire " Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers *2h30* " et non pas " Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers *2h00* ". 
 Je me permets de poster, parce que mon délais d'édition est passé.


----------



## joanes (13 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30 : 

Hauteur




​


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30 : 

Hauteur





Pour faire un pendant au soleil de joanes... ​


----------



## kisbizz (13 Avril 2008)

*usqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30 :  

Hauteur​*


----------



## Macounette (13 Avril 2008)

_C'est probablement le seul genre de "hauteur" qu'on trouve par ici  les terrils exceptés bien entendu  _


----------



## Redoch (13 Avril 2008)

Hauteur


​


----------



## macmarco (13 Avril 2008)

Le 16/04/2008 à 02:30 - Hauteur


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Avril 2008)

_Hauteur (prendre de la -) 
16 avril 2008 - 2h30 _



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (13 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30 : 

Hauteur


----------



## ScubaARM (13 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Sloughi (13 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30
Hauteur*​


----------



## lumai (13 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 16/04/2008 vers 2h30
Hauteur*



​


----------



## doudou83 (14 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30
HAUTEUR




ZOOM 
*​


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Avril 2008)

Priere d'enlever le doublon SVP


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Avril 2008)

Zut et rezut.


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2008)

Jose Culot a dit:


>


Jose, Jose, Jose...
C'est le lien "direct" qu'il faut que tu mettes pour poster ta photo !
(entre les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bien sûr !...  )


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2008)

*Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30 HAUTEUR*


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30

Hauteur


----------



## g.robinson (15 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30 HAUTEUR




ça déforme le grand angle


----------



## alèm (15 Avril 2008)

le poids de l'image ?

avis à la population, je laisse mon message jusque demain matin. Demain matin, je sanctionne si les images ne sont pas dans la norme. dans les autres sujets aussi


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30 HAUTEUR


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Avril 2008)

*HAUTEUR*




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30 HAUTEUR


----------



## plovemax (16 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au 16 avril 2008 vers 2h30 HAUTEUR


​


----------



## macmarco (16 Avril 2008)

Le 19/04/2008 à 15:30 - Horizon(s)


----------



## maiwen (16 Avril 2008)

*Le 19/04/2008 à 15:30 - Horizon(s)
*


----------



## doudou83 (16 Avril 2008)

*Le 19/04/2008 à 15h30 - Horizon(s)




ZOOM 
*​


----------



## joanes (16 Avril 2008)

Le 19/04/2008 à 15h30 - Horizon(s)


----------



## lumai (16 Avril 2008)

*Le samedi 19 avril 2008
15h30
Horizon(s)*



​


----------



## gnoumy34 (16 Avril 2008)

Le samedi 19 avril 2008
15h30
Horizon(s)




​


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2008)

lumai a dit:


> *Le samedi 19 avril 2008
> 15h30
> Horizon(s)*
> 
> ...



Maye Powah !! :love:


----------



## grego_ (17 Avril 2008)

Le samedi 19 avril 2008
15h30
Horizon(s)





GH 2008​


----------



## Jose Culot (17 Avril 2008)

Horizon ...jusqu'au 19 avril...15,30 h...2008


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)

Le samedi 19 avril 2008
15h30
Horizon (rien à)



​


----------



## togra (17 Avril 2008)

Le samedi 19 avril 2008 15h30 *Horizon(s)*






Ostende, côte belge​


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Avril 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2008)

Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30 



​


----------



## r0m1 (17 Avril 2008)

En réponse à Dendrimere  


*Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30*


----------



## Captain_X (17 Avril 2008)

Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30



​

en réponse à Rom1


----------



## Madeline (17 Avril 2008)

Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30

aquarelle trop lourde


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Avril 2008)

Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Horizon(s) jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30
> http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/12/09/29/62/apercu10.jpg


Euh, j'suis pas modo mais là quand même tu crois pas que t'abuse: c'est pas une photo, l'image est trop grande et elle est trop lourde.
Mais à part ça y'a pas de souci....


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh, j'suis pas modo



_note, qu'on y pense pour nos vacances. _


----------



## kisbizz (17 Avril 2008)

*Horizon(s) *
jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2008)

*Horizon(s) *
jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30


----------



## ScubaARM (17 Avril 2008)

*Horizon(s) *
jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30




​


----------



## Sloughi (17 Avril 2008)

*Le Samedi 19 avril 2008 15h30 Horizon(s)*​


----------



## willsdorf (18 Avril 2008)

*Le Samedi 19 avril 2008 15h30 Horizon(s)*


----------



## soget (18 Avril 2008)

Le Samedi 19 avril 2008 15h30 Horizon(s)



​


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2008)

Edit : j'ai confondu _horizon.jpg_ avec _MonHorizon.jpg_ !


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2008)

*Horizon(s) *
jusqu'au samedi 19 avril 2008 à 15h30









Citation de Ludwig Wittgenstein​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2008)

*Le 19/04/2008 à 15:30 - Horizon(s)







 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​​*

​


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2008)

pardon, fausse manip
merci modo de faire le ménage


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2008)

Le 19/04/2008 à 15:30 - Horizon(s)/CENTER]


----------



## g.robinson (19 Avril 2008)

Le 22/04/08 à 16h - Droits de l'homme


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2008)

*Droits de l'Homme - le 22 Avril 2008 - 16h00*​


----------



## Captain_X (19 Avril 2008)

moi la politique ça me fait chier... je suis un être dégagé...


----------



## Lastrada (20 Avril 2008)

La liberté, quand même c'est important. Je suis contre, personnellement, quoi que des fois, faut reconnaître que c'est nécessaire.


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2008)

*Droits de l'homme - Le 22 avril 2008 - 16h00




ZOOM 
*​


----------



## macaronique (20 Avril 2008)

*Droits de l'homme - Le 22 avril 2008 - 16h00





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Avril 2008)

*
Le 22/04/08 à 16h - Droits de l'homme*



Le bazar de la Justice face aux Droits de l'Homme... 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Avril 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2008)

Droits de l'homme jusqu'au 22/04/08 à 16h 


​


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Avril 2008)

Droits de l'homme jusqu'au 22/04/08 à 16h


----------



## grego_ (22 Avril 2008)

Droits de l'homme, du matérialisme à la spiritualité ---------------   GH2008​


----------



## grego_ (22 Avril 2008)

Nouveau thème : Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 avril à 17h00


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Avril 2008)

*Flocons*
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 avril à 17h00


----------



## Craquounette (22 Avril 2008)

Flocons
- 25 avril 2008 -
17h​.
.


----------



## macmarco (22 Avril 2008)

Le 25/04/2008 à 17:00 - Flocons


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2008)

Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 avril à 17h00








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *



​


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Avril 2008)

plus de 15 cms en une nuit...du (presque) jamais vu en Picardie!!!


----------



## togra (23 Avril 2008)

Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 avril à 17h00





De ma fenêtre, Bruxelles, mars 2008​


----------



## Sloughi (23 Avril 2008)

*Flocons
 Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00*​


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2008)

est-ce que vous savez qu'il est naze ce sujet ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> est-ce que vous savez qu'il est naze ce sujet ?


T'es vraiment trop méchant!


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es vraiment trop méchant!


De toute façon qu'importe le flocon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse 

C'est par où la sortie


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2008)

*Flocons*
 Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00




​


----------



## gnoumy34 (24 Avril 2008)

Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00




​


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2008)

_tu sais ma Craquounette, heureusement que tu es là pour me faire encore croire en un avenir pour l'espèce humaine&#8230; :affraid:

ah bah ya aussi maiwen donc&#8230;  :love:
_


----------



## maiwen (24 Avril 2008)

*Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00
*


----------



## joanes (24 Avril 2008)

Flocons
Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Avril 2008)

*Flocons*

* Jusqu'au vendredi 25 Avril 2008 à 17h00






*_>>>en plus grand! _​


----------



## mademoisellecha (24 Avril 2008)

Sinon, tu peux les poster en plus grand tout de suite à condition que ce soit pas non plus dément comme format et que ça n'excède pas 100Ko - gare à la règle en métal d'Alem, parce que tes liens vers flickr ou yahoo ou que sais-je, y marchent pas du tout. :rateau:


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Avril 2008)

Eh! mince! Je pensais que cela fonctionnerait comme cela! C'est par paresse que je faisais ça car j'ai la flemme de redimensionner mes fichiers! 

Ce lien devrait être le bon!


----------



## Lastrada (24 Avril 2008)

Finalement, je préfère en petit.


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Avril 2008)

C'est dur la culture ...


----------



## GroDan (28 Avril 2008)

Mercredi 30 avril 2008_vers minuit. Envers de décor.







Salles associatives de quartier...

On intercale plus la liste entre les sujets ?​


----------



## willsdorf (28 Avril 2008)

Mercredi 30 avril 2008vers minuit. Envers de décor.


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2008)

​


----------



## Lalis (28 Avril 2008)

*Envers du décor
Mercredi 30 avril 2008 vers minuit*




​


----------



## samoussa (28 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor
Mercredi 30 avril 2008 vers minuit


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2008)

Le 30/04/2008 à 00:00 - Envers de décor


----------



## Melounette (29 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor - 30 avril 2008 - 00:00






Ouais, c'est épuré, c'est net, c'est beau comme un Tapiès.
Et pis c'est pour montrer qu'on sait écrire derrière le décor. Même qu'on sait lire. Ouais, ça vous épate.​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2008)

Jusqu'au mercredi 30 avril 2008_vers minuit : *Envers de décor*.



( En écho à *celle-ci*.  )





* ( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2008)

Le 30/04/2008 à 00:00 - Envers de décor


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor - 30 avril 2008 - 00:00


----------



## joanes (29 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor - 30 avril 2008 - 00:00







tentative Mc Marco like :rose:


----------



## Dory (29 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor-30 Avril 2008-00:00


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2008)

Envers du décor jusqu'au 30 Avril 2008 à 00:00



​


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Mai 2008)

*Grimper à en frémir
Jusqu'au 4 mai, environ 23H00 au Québec*


----------



## Jose Culot (2 Mai 2008)

Gare là dessous
Grimper à en frémir=====>04/05/08


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Mai 2008)

*Grimper à en frémir
Jusqu'au 4 mai, environ 23H00 au Québec
*


​


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2008)

je ne donne pas cher de l'avenir de ce thread, profitez-en, ça va bientôt être les soldes !


----------



## samoussa (2 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je ne donne pas cher de l'avenir de ce thread, profitez-en, ça va bientôt être les soldes !


+1


----------



## kisbizz (2 Mai 2008)

pourquoi ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je ne donne pas cher de l'avenir de ce thread, profitez-en, ça va bientôt être les soldes !



LES SOLDES !!!!

Nioub  Je suis sûr qu'il me reste quelques *Envers du décor* en stock à fourguer !
Modo  Vous arrivez 48 heures trop tard !
N  Allez, soyez sympa !
M  Attendez les prochaines aubaines !
N  Pas le temps ! Faut que je poste maintenant !
M  Faut rentrer dans le sujet _Grimper à en frémir._
N  Alors je balance une image destinée pour l'envers du décor qui passeras pour grimper à en frémir. Le concept repose sur le fait que le preneur de l'image (un être vivant minuscule) frémit à l'idée de grimper le long du pneu pour atteindre l'orifice du pot d'échappement.
M  Attention, vous devenez vulgaire.
N  Vous préférez qu'il saute sur l'amortisseur ?​









​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2008)

Mdr Lol Ptdr


----------



## esope (3 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mdr Lol Ptdr



ouais même *mégalol* j'ai envie de dire...


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2008)

Et j'en profite pour fermer ce sujet, j'ai prévenu. Je pensais après mes petites remarques, qui n'ont pas été appréciées à leur juste valeur seraient comprises, que certains essayeraient de faire un effort. Je ne vous demandais pas le bout du monde (quelques kilomètres après Brest), je vous demandais d'essayer d'être imaginatifs. Pas de montrer de belles photos, d'être imaginatifs&#8230;


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2008)

_Le fil est réouvert ; les règles du jeu n'ont pas changé. 

Nous insistons sur quelques points: 

- faites preuve d'imagination comme le rappelait Alèm (rien d'extraordinaire non plus, mais si on pouvait éviter d'avoir des photos de chiens ou de fleurs.. )

- soyez sélectifs: le but n'est pas de caser une photo dès qu'elle a un quelconque lien avec le sujet donné..encore faut-il qu'elle soit "belle"...Faites honneur aux inspirateurs du sujet et à ceux qui ont participé en créant...

- si vous découvrez cet endroit, allez faire un tour vers les 1ères pages, c'est toujours instructif...

J'essaierai de retrouver le récapitulatif des sujets déjà passés...en attendant, à vous de jouer 
_


----------



## Lastrada (6 Septembre 2008)

*Jeux de mains... *
- 09.09.08 à 09.30 -


----------



## Captain_X (6 Septembre 2008)

- Jeux de mains -
- 09.09.08 à 09.30 -


----------



## iota (6 Septembre 2008)

Salut.



yvos a dit:


> J'essaierai de retrouver le récapitulatif des sujets déjà passés...en attendant, à vous de jouer


La liste est disponible ici.
Je me charge de la mettre à jour.

@+
iota


----------



## willsdorf (6 Septembre 2008)

- Jeux de mains .... - 09.09.08 à 09.30 -


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2008)

*Jeux de mains...*

Jusqu'au 09.09.2008 à 09.30 







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


 (PS : Je ne sais pas trop qui remercier, mais je suis bien content que ce thread ouvre à nouveau.  )

​


----------



## iFabien (6 Septembre 2008)

*Jeux de mains​*
- 09.09.08 à 09.30 -


----------



## r0m1 (6 Septembre 2008)

*Jeux de mains - le 9 septembre 2008 - 9h30​*

oups problème imageshack, coming soon :rose: 


http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jeudemainsy6.jpg






Edit: désolé, mais rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à afficher la photo, même avec le lien que Las vient de me donner


----------



## esope (6 Septembre 2008)

Heureusement le p'tit frère veille, petit dépannage rapide:rateau:...



			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

>



Je reviens dans l'aprem avec ma mienne à moi...




et merci pour pour la réouverture de ce fil...


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2008)

Saint-Chély d'Arte 2008 : "Tout s'emboîte" par "le Grand Manipule", séquence mains. 
(un bien beau spectacle dont les jeux de mains n'étaient qu'une petite partie)


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2008)

Jeux de mains - Le 09/09/2008 à 09:30


----------



## GroDan (6 Septembre 2008)

_*Jeux de mains - le 9 septembre 2008 - 9h30 - (Recyclage)

Mais vrai tirage baryté, mal calé dans le margeur, ça permet un semblant de cachet d'authenticité...tss tss !
*_





Cette image est extraite de cette série, numérisé d'aprés négatif et donc pas penché...
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Septembre 2008)

*Jeux de mains...*


Jusqu'au 09.09.2008 à 09.30 






​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Septembre 2008)

_*Jeux de mains*_

_Jusqu'au 09.09.2008
9H30
_


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Miston (7 Septembre 2008)

Jeux de mains - jusqu'au 09/09/08 à 9h30


----------



## g.robinson (7 Septembre 2008)

Jeux de mains - le 9 septembre 2008 - 9h30


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2008)




----------



## wip (8 Septembre 2008)

Jeux de mains - le 9 septembre 2008 - 9h30



​[/quote]


----------



## Paski.pne (8 Septembre 2008)

_Jeux de mains - le 9 septembre 2008 - 9h30_






​


----------



## Paski.pne (9 Septembre 2008)

Les 72 heures s'étant écoulées, voici un nouveau thème :

_*Dans la lumière...* - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50_





La liste des thèmes tenue à jour par iota (merci à lui ) se trouve ici.​


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2008)

Le 12/09/2008 à 16:50 - Dans la lumière..




Joli thème !


----------



## g.robinson (9 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50*


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50*



​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Septembre 2008)

]​


----------



## Picouto (9 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50*


​


----------



## willsdorf (9 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50




​


----------



## r0m1 (9 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50*


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière...* 

Jusqu'au 12 septembre 2008 vers 16h50








* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## MamaCass (10 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière...* 

Jusqu'au 12 septembre 2008 vers 16h50


----------



## IP (10 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière...* 

Jusqu'au 12 septembre 2008 vers 16h50


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50​Saint-Bertrand de Comminges, Saint-Just de Valcabrère


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière - 12/09/08 - 16h50




​


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière 
- 12/09/08 - 
16h50


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière - 12/09/08 - 16h50




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière... - Le 12 septembre 2008 - 16h50



​


----------



## iFabien (10 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière* - 12/09/08 - 16h50





​


----------



## bcommeberenice (11 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière* - 12/09/08 - 16h50

​ 



​


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Septembre 2008)

_Dans la lumière_ - 12/09/08 - 16h50




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

dans la lumière 12/09


----------



## mademoisellecha (11 Septembre 2008)

_Dans la lumière - 12 septembre à 16h50



​_


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière - 12 septembre à 16h50


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière
12 septembre à 16h50




Au sujet du grain, c'est un rendu DXOFilmPack® Ilford HP5 400 (souvenirs, souvenirs)


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2008)

*Dans la lumière
12 septembre à 16h50*





_Hésitation (clic image)_​


----------



## roukinaton (11 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière - *12 septembre à 16h50*



​


----------



## joubichou (12 Septembre 2008)

Dans la lumière - 12 septembre à 16h50


----------



## Bibabelou (12 Septembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40



​


----------



## Captain_X (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40



​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40


----------



## MamaCass (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression Libre - 16 septembre 7h40





expression libre, expression de la liberté ? je trouve


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2008)

Expression libre - Le 16/09/2008 à 07:40


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2008)

*Expression libre - Le 16/09/2008 à 07:40*





clic-image blah blah blah
Quelqu'un connait le ou les artistes en question ? Celle-ci était rue de Tanger à Paris
Série​


----------



## Lastrada (13 Septembre 2008)

*Expression libre* 
Fin de la liberté le 16.09.08 à 07:40 





​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2008)

*Expression Libre*

 Jusqu'au 16 septembre vers 7h40







* (Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## r0m1 (14 Septembre 2008)

*Expression Libre - 16 Septembre 2008 - 7h40*


----------



## vousti (14 Septembre 2008)

*Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 -  7h40*









Bass vegas parano©


----------



## iota (14 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

pour fêter la renaissance de ce sujet, j'ai remis au goût du jour (nouveau look, recherche dynamique...) la liste des thèmes.
L'adresse n'a pas changée, vous pouvez la consulter ici.

Je me charge de la mettre à jour.

@+
iota

PS : si vous rencontrez des problèmes avec cette nouvelle version, merci de m'en faire part en MP 
PS2 : oui je sais, il y a quelques ratés sous IE 

_Ajout : merci pour les CDB :rose:_


----------



## g.robinson (14 Septembre 2008)

Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 - 7h40


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2008)

Expression libre - 16/09/08 - 7h40







Un petit clin d'oeil, parce que l'expression n'est pas toujours libre justement.​


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Lalis (15 Septembre 2008)

*Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 - 7h40*





​


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

_Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 - 7h40_​
Limoux : carnaval 2004, las fennos ou plus précisément, les anciennes fennos (femmes).
La tisane de gabels, c'est la tisane de sarment


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2008)

Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 - 7h40


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Expression libre - 16 sept 2008 - 7h40






pas vu à la télé mais dans la rue. C'est un cache latéral de moto!


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ]http://pr.photographies.free.fr/pbp/pbp146.jpg​



...pas dans autoportrait plutôt non  ?


----------



## iFabien (17 Septembre 2008)

...Aprés "dans la lumière", la semaine dernière, je propose:

*Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40



et en plus, il y a du progrès dans la mise en page...


----------



## dofre b (17 Septembre 2008)




----------



## IP (17 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40*​


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40*


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2008)

Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40



​


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2008)

_Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40​_





Aubrac sur l'Aubrac


----------



## roukinaton (18 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité - 20 septembre - 18H40*





*PACO*.... _Mis en lumiere _sur macgé.....​


----------



## macmarco (18 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité


----------



## Captain_X (18 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (18 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## joanes (18 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité.


----------



## vleroy (19 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité.




​


----------



## willsdorf (19 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité


----------



## cornelie (20 Septembre 2008)




----------



## manulemafatais (20 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité



​Photo de nuit (bin oui, vu l'heure...)

edit : houla... difficile de passer après Cornelie...


----------



## r0m1 (20 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité - le 20 septembre 2008 - 18h40​*


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Septembre 2008)

*
Dans l'obscurité* 

Jusqu'au 20 septembre à 18H40







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## lumai (20 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité
20 septembre 2008
18h40*


----------



## GroDan (20 Septembre 2008)

Le 20/09/2008 à 18:40 - Dans l'obscurité​ 




Sténopé, début de la pdv aprés la disparition du soleil derriére l'horizon, puis pose d'environ 3 heures. On peut voir le faisceau des lampes de poche et les premiéres étoiles.
​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Septembre 2008)

Dans l'obscurité
Le 20/09/2008 
- 18:40 -​.
.


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité*
Le 20/09/2008
- 18:40 -





​


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

*Dans l'obscurité*
Le 20/09/2008






​


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité* - Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité* - Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45



​


----------



## iFabien (21 Septembre 2008)

*ABSTRAITE REALITE*- Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45


----------



## GroDan (22 Septembre 2008)

*ABSTRAITE REALITE*- 240920081645






​


----------



## willsdorf (22 Septembre 2008)

ABSTRAITE REALITE- Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2008)

*ABSTRAITE REALITE*- Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45



​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

ABSTRAITE REALITE- Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2008)

_*abstraite réalité - Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45
*_


----------



## esope (22 Septembre 2008)




----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2008)

*abstraite réalité - Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45
*


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2008)

_abstraite réalité - Le 24/09/2008 à 16:45_​


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité*

 Jusqu'au 24/09/2008 à 16:45





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2008)

Abstraite réalité - 24/09/08 - 16h45




​


----------



## roukinaton (23 Septembre 2008)

Abstraite réalité - 24/09/08 - 16h45




​


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité*
24/09/08 - 16h45






​


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Septembre 2008)

_Abstraite réalité_
24/09/08 - 16h45





​


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité
24 septembre 2008
16h45*


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2008)

*Abstraite réalité
24 septembre 2008
16h45
*


----------



## cornelie (23 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

Le soleil se couche sur la "flamme" olympique de Barcelone.






[EDIT] En réponse à...
Non, pas de "trucage" ni de bidouille. Un petit polarisant, et au péril de ma vie : le soleil était idéalement positionné lorsque je me trouvais... au milieu de la route qui passe devant le monument. :afraid: Nikon D100 + 50/1.4.​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2008)

Abstraite réalité jusqu'au 24/09/08 à 16h45



​
:rose:


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

Abstraite réalité jusqu'au 24/09/08 à 16h45


----------



## GroDan (25 Septembre 2008)

*EN GROUPE_dimanche 28_04h00






*​


----------



## willsdorf (25 Septembre 2008)

EN GROUPE dimanche 28 04h00


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2008)

EN GROUPE_dimanche 28_04h00


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

EN GROUPE_dimanche 28_04h00


----------



## iNano (25 Septembre 2008)

En groupe, dimanche 28, 04h00






​_Moi aussi je peux le faire... _


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2008)

A la fin de la balade touristique, les groupes jettent leurs écouteurs sur le toit d'une guérite...​


----------



## IP (25 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe, dimanche 28, 04h00.*


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe, dimanche 28, 04h00.*​





​


----------



## Euphorbia (25 Septembre 2008)

En groupe, dimanche 28, 04h00






​


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2008)

Le 28/09/2008 à 04:00 - En groupe


----------



## Sloughi (25 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe,Dimanche 28,4h00*​


----------



## cornelie (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## iFabien (25 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe* dimanche 28 - 4h00


----------



## yvos (25 Septembre 2008)

_En groupe ? dimanche 28 - 4h00_


----------



## vleroy (26 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe  Dimanche 28  4h00*



​


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2008)

*En groupe 
 Dimanche 28  
4h00
*


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2008)

Excusez moi d'intervenir, mais là c'est trop... Trop !   
C'est la flute à 6 schtroumpfs ?! 

(Zut, un jean tout propre... :love


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Septembre 2008)

*
EN GROUPE_dimanche 28_04h00






 ( Click to zoom.  ) 

​ *​


----------



## Captain_X (30 Septembre 2008)

Vieux Jeux => 2/10 8h10




​


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2008)

Le 02/10/2008 à 08:10 - Vieux jeux



Jeu de palets breton.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Septembre 2008)

*Vieux jeux - le 02 octobre 2008 - 8h10
​*




Bon sujet captain


----------



## iota (30 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

pour info, suite à la fermeture de mon compte free (pour des raisons que j'ignore...), la liste des thèmes est maintenant disponible à l'adresse suivante :

*http://72hpc.free.fr​*
@+
iota

PS : si un modo pouvait mettre à jour l'adresse en première page


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2008)

_Fait  Encore un grand merci  _


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2008)

Vieux jeux - 02/10 - 8h10




​


----------



## willsdorf (1 Octobre 2008)

Vieux jeux - 02/10 - 8h10


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2008)

Vieux jeux - 02/10 - 8h10




​


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

_Vieux jeux -> 20081002_08h10_





​


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2008)

_Vieux jeux - 02/10 - 8h10_


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2008)

*Vieux Jeux => 2/10 8h10* 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2008)

*Vieux Jeux => 2/10 8h10*


_En demandant la mansuétude de nos modérateurs pour le dépassement horaire_ 





_Clic again to continue_​


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

Celui ou celle qui dépasse la durée impartit relance le jeu avec un nouveau thême !


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive**
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15





_Clic image etc._

​





* je pensais à _Rivages_ mais cela me semblait trop restrictif


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15*


----------



## iFabien (5 Octobre 2008)

*SUR LA RIVE*
Mercredi 8 octobre - 18h15





​


----------



## joanes (5 Octobre 2008)

SUR LA RIVE
Mercredi 8 octobre - 18h15​


----------



## Picouto (5 Octobre 2008)

SUR LA RIVE - Mercredi 8 octobre - 18h15




​


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive - 08/10/08 - 18h15




​


----------



## willsdorf (5 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive - 08/10/08 - 18h15


----------



## Euphorbia (5 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15





​


----------



## r0m1 (6 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive... - le 08 octobre 2008 - 18h15​*






​

_jp: tes couleurs sont magnifiques !!  _


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive&#8230;* ... Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive* ... Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15





​


----------



## vleroy (6 Octobre 2008)

_*Sur la rive* ... Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15_





​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive* Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15




​


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2008)

Le 08/10/2008 à 18:15 - Sur la rive


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2008)

Le 08/10/2008 à 18:15 - Sur la rive


----------



## quenaur (7 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la Rive*

Le 8/10/2008 18h15


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Sur la Rive

Le 8/10/2008 18h15


----------



## Lalla (7 Octobre 2008)

Un commentaire général qui sera peut-être du flood (Yvos tu décideras de la sentence qui me sera impartie) : Je trouve que la qualité de la plupart des photos est incomparablement meilleure qu'à une époque antérieure. Cela fait vraiment plaisir à regarder. Merci!  (ce n'est pas une raison pour vous laisser aller, hein... )



(Oui, non alors bon... J'ai le sentiment que mes propos ont mal été interprétés. Est-ce que j'aurais heurté la sensibilité des grands manitous de la photo? Meuh non, meuh non, allons...)


----------



## GroDan (7 Octobre 2008)

Sur la Rive
Le 8/10/2008 18h15 






 Les 3 ans de ma dernière ! Fuji Klasse W/ Supéria 200/scann de labo/
​ ​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive&#8230;*
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive
- 08.10.08 -
18h15​
.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive
- 08.10.08 -
18h15​
.


----------



## cornelie (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive 08/10/2008 18h15​*




La Truyère à quelques kilomètres de sa source


----------



## Binouche (8 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive 08/10/2008 18h15​*




_Sur la riiiiiveu, lala, lalalala..._


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive 08/10/2008 18h15​*


----------



## Madeline (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## tirhum (8 Octobre 2008)

*Sur la rive&#8230;*_
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15_


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2008)

_Sur la rive
Mercredi 8 octobre 2008, 18h15​_


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Octobre 2008)

Sur la rive
mercredi 8 octobre 2008 - 18:15






​


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Octobre 2008)

Sur la Rive
mercredi 8 octobre 2008
18:15


----------



## iFabien (11 Octobre 2008)

*EN CONCERT*
Mardi 14 octobre - 11h57





​


----------



## Binouche (11 Octobre 2008)

_*En concert - Mardi 14 Octobre - 11h57​*_




Désolé pour la qualité, je n'ai pas l'original de cette photo  (mais elle est bien de moi !)​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2008)

*EN CONCERT*
Mardi 14 octobre - 11h57







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


 ( Toute la série dans *cet album*.  )
​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

*EN CONCERT*
Mardi 14 octobre - 11h57





​


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2008)

_En concert - Mardi 14 Octobre - 11h57​_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

En concert - Mardi 14 Octobre - 11h57


----------



## richard-deux (12 Octobre 2008)

En concert - Mardi 14 Octobre - 11h57


----------



## Lastrada (12 Octobre 2008)

*En concert*

- 14.10.08 - 11.57 -










Concert : Accord de personnes qui sentendent pour poursuivre un but commun​


----------



## cornelie (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2008)

En concert - 14/10/08 - 11h57





​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

*En concert*

- 14.10.08 - 11.57 -


----------



## GroDan (13 Octobre 2008)

En concert - 14/10/08 - 11h57





​


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2008)

_On évite les invectives directes, s'il vous plait. Par nature, le sujet ouvre la possibilité d'interprétation. Il faut certes essayer de coller à un sujet (merci donc de ne pas oublier cela), mais il y a nécessairement de la souplesse autour de ce principe, sinon cela risque d'être assez plat. .
J'en profite également pour rappeler l'exigence de sélection: l'idée n'est pas de trouver une photo qui rappelle vaguement ou directement le sujet, mais bien de proposer une photo que l'on considère comme réussie, comme sur l'autre fil _


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2008)

*En concert - 14/10/08 - 11h57*





The Young Gods
_clic-image 4 series+info_
​


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2008)

*En concert - 14/10/08 - 11h57*





​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2008)

*En concert jusqu'au 14 octobre 2008* *à* *11h57*






*Fête de zic* *2006* ​


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2008)

Le 14/10/2008 à 11:57 - En concert


----------



## esope (13 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*


----------



## joanes (14 Octobre 2008)

Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*



​


----------



## iFabien (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles et villes de verre*
Vendredi 17 octobre - 12H00





​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2008)

*
Vers des îles et villes de verre, jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## doudou83 (14 Octobre 2008)

*Vers de îles et villes de verre
jusqu'au* *17/10*/*2008 à midi.*




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Octobre 2008)

*Vers de îles et villes de verre
* *jusqu'au 17 octobre 2008 à midi.*




​


----------



## vleroy (15 Octobre 2008)

*Vers de îles et villes de verre*
* jusqu'au* *17/10*/*2008 à midi.*



​


----------



## richard-deux (15 Octobre 2008)

*Vers de îles et villes de verre
jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi.*


----------



## cornelie (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2008)

Vers des îles 
(et villes de verre)
jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi


----------



## ElGeko (16 Octobre 2008)

Vers des îles 
(et villes de verre)
jusqu'au 17/10/2008 à midi







Attention, ça peut casser!​


----------



## Lastrada (16 Octobre 2008)

*Vers des îles 
(et villes de verre)*
- 17.10.08 - 12.00 -


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :

*Anonyme(s)*


 



* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :






​


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2008)

Anonymes - Le 20/10/2008 vers 13:30



_Merci pour vos belles participations au thème précédent. _


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :*


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :*




​


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (17 Octobre 2008)

Aeroport de Gillot (la Réunion) un matin tôt.​


----------



## willsdorf (17 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :


----------



## doudou83 (17 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s) jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30*






​


----------



## Lalla (17 Octobre 2008)

*- ANONYME(S) -*
jusqu'au 20.10.08 - vers 13h30




​


----------



## Binouche (18 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s)
_jusqu'au 20.10.08 - vers 13h30_



​


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s)
jusqu'au 20.10.08 - vers 13h30


----------



## vleroy (18 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s) - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30 :*



​


----------



## Picouto (18 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s)* - Jusqu'au 20/10/2008 vers 13h30




​


----------



## iFabien (18 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s)*
Lundi 20 octobre - 13H30





​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s)
_jusqu'au 20.10.08 - vers 13h30_





​


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2008)




----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s) - 20/10/08 - 13h30







Juste une petite réflexion née de ce recyclage. Où comment "relire" ses images et ne plus y voir du tout la même chose. Je devrais le faire plus souvent..​


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Octobre 2008)

Je cite : "Juste une petite réflexion née de ce recyclage. Où comment "relire" ses images et ne plus y voir du tout la même chose. Je devrais le faire plus souvent.."


----------



## quenaur (19 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s)*
_Jusqu'au 20.10.08 - 13h30_


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s)*
_Jusqu'au 20.10.08 - 13h30_







​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme(s)
Jusqu'au 20.10.08 - 13h30


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2008)

Anonyme - 20/10 - 13h30




​


----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2008)

*Anonyme(s)*
_Jusqu'au 20.10.08 - 13h30_



​


----------



## ElGeko (20 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine*
_(jusqu'au 23.10.08 à 13h30)_


----------



## macmarco (20 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 23/10/2008 à 13:30 - Welcome in ze machine


----------



## vleroy (20 Octobre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 23/10/2008 à 13:30 - Welcome in ze machine*






_une de mes anciennes machines..._ _Pas de panique sur les manos, les gars!
 Ce n'est que de l'acide sulfurique concentré..._ ​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine*
- 23 sept 08 -
13h30


----------



## willsdorf (20 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine - 23 sept 08 - 13h30*


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine - 23 sept 08 - 13h30*


----------



## RousseSvelte (20 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine - 23 octobre 08 - 13h30*​*







1ère participation avec les moyens du bord :rose: ... dans l'attente du retour réparation de mon Canon. Mais je n'ai pas pu résister, j'aime beaucoup le concept 72h... 

R.
*


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2008)

Welcome in ze machine - 23/*10*/08 - 13h30
(A remonter le temps ? )





​


----------



## Craquounette (20 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Welcome in ze machine - 23/*10*/08 - 13h30
> (A remonter le temps ? )​




Oups... :rose:

Veuillez excuser ma petite erreur. 

Merci pour le rectificatif ​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine*

(jusqu'au 23.10.08 à 13h30)

( Personnellement, j'aurais mieux vu *14h30* comme heure approximative de fin de session, mais on ne va pas non plus chipoter!   )





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## ElGeko (21 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Welcome in ze machine - 23/*10*/08 - 13h30
> (A remonter le temps ? )​


​ 

Wow! Excellente utilisation de l'érotisme dans le concept industriel, ta photo!  
Et comme tu le dis toi-même _("a remonter le temps")_ ce doit être un *Bonet M* donc!

_(ok, ok, je suis sorti déjà...)_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Octobre 2008)

Welcome in ze machine - 23/10/08 - 13h30






​


----------



## plovemax (21 Octobre 2008)

Welcome in ze machine - 23/10/08 - 13h30


​


----------



## sundance (22 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine - 23/10/08 - 13h30*​


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine
- 23/10/08 - 13h30 -*


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Octobre 2008)




----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine - 23/10/08 - 13h30*





_clic-image blah blah blah_
​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in the ze machine* 
*23/10/08 - 13h30*







​


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in the ze machine* 
*23/10/08 - 13h30*


----------



## esope (23 Octobre 2008)

(à quelque chose près...)​


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2008)

_Welcome in the ze machine 23/10/08 - 13h30​_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

*Welcome in ze machine*
_(jusqu'au 23.10.08 à 13h30)_


----------



## dofre b (23 Octobre 2008)

Welcome in the ze machine 23/10/08 - 13h30


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14h30 :

*Construction(s)*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14h30 :

*Construction(s)*







​


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14h30 :

*Construction(s)*




​
_@Human-Fly: tu noteras mon effort pour un Traitement à la "human-Fly", tout autant que le choix de l'époque pour être en adéquation_


----------



## RousseSvelte (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14h30 :

*Construction(s)*​ 






Merci à Iro pour son aimable participation ainsi que celle de l'inépuisable Vexplorateur.


----------



## ElGeko (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14h30 :
*Construction(s)*







   Et là, j'ai encore rien fumé en plus!  ​


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14:30 - Construction(s)


----------



## cornelie (23 Octobre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (23 Octobre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 26/10/2008 vers 14:30 - Construction(s)*


----------



## iFabien (23 Octobre 2008)

*Construction(s)*
Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30





​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

*Construction(s)*
Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30







​


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2008)

Construction(s)
Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Octobre 2008)

_Construction(s)
Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30
_​ 



​


----------



## RousseSvelte (24 Octobre 2008)

_Construction(s)_

_ Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30












We are Robots

_*Argh ça sature à bloque !*_
 _​


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2008)

_RousseSvelte, tu as posté deux photos alors que la pratique est plutôt d'en sélectionner une. C'est probablement le message initial du sujet qui prête à confusion et qui laisse cette possibilité.

Merci à toi de sélectionner celle que tu souhaites garder. J'éditerai le message d'ouverture du sujet après.
_


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2008)

Construction(s)

_ Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30
_​ 


​


----------



## Lalis (24 Octobre 2008)

*Construction(s)*
_Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30_








Quelques expliques : en Sibérie, avec la fonte du permafrost, on déplace des isbas avant qu'elles ne s'enfoncent dans le sol ; on numérote alors chaque rondin, et on reconstruit pièce par pièce, à l'identique.


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Octobre 2008)

*Construction(s)*
_Dimanche 26 octobre - 14H30_






​


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2008)

Construction(s) - 26/10/08 - 14h30




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## dofre b (25 Octobre 2008)

Construction(s) - 26/10/08 - 14h30


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2008)

_Construction(s) - 26/10/08 - 14h30​_




À l'ancienne (Guédelon)


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2008)

Construction(s) - 26/10/08 - 14h30

_

_


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2008)

*Construction(s)* _jusqu'au 20081026 à 14h30_






Je profite du thème pour vous montrer ce qui m'a occupé cet été, la construction d'un mur de 20 m²


----------



## RousseSvelte (26 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30

:rateau:





*​


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30*


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2008)

Jusqu'au 29/10/2008 à 14:30 - Texture(s)


----------



## vleroy (26 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30*

*

*​


----------



## iFabien (26 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s)*
Mercredi 29 octobre - 14H30





​


----------



## Lalis (26 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s)
Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30*


----------



## Euphorbia (26 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Octobre 2008)

*
Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30


 



 ( Click to zoom.  ) 

​*​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## ElGeko (27 Octobre 2008)

Miam... le bon carry en perspective!​


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Octobre 2008)

* Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30












​*​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2008)

* Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30





*​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30







​


----------



## roukinaton (27 Octobre 2008)

*Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30​*



Dur de passer derrière toutes ces photos....excellente serie (à mon gout) et excellent thème
​


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2008)

Bon....

"je vois pas le rapport avec le thème" (Private).

Moi si. 

J'aurais pu poster 1000 photos de gros plans. Mais là, mate : caoutchouc, asphalte, peinture, métal. Voila. 

Et puis, le mot entier était "Library". Du Tate modern de Londres. Bon, résultat, les genoux du jean trempés, et un changement de carte sous la pluie : merde !


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30



​


EDIT :


Amok a dit:


> gnagna



Cherche pas d'excuse.
Si c'est pour venir poster tout et n'importe quoi, merci, hein!
Tiens, c'est à cause d'amateurs compulsifs comme toi que "photos insolites" ne ressemble plus à rien.


----------



## yvos (28 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30





​


----------



## Luc G (29 Octobre 2008)

_Texture(s) - Jusqu'au 29/10/08 - 14h30​_


----------



## mado (29 Octobre 2008)

Texture(s) - 29/10/08 - 14h30




​


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2008)

Mado, 

tu aurais quand même pu t'épiler.


----------



## vleroy (30 Octobre 2008)

*De Bric et de Broc - 1er Novembre 17h35*



​


@Mr Ed_the_head: c'est une marotte de vouloir épiler tout le monde sur ce forum. Laissez nos poils tranquilles


----------



## cornelie (30 Octobre 2008)




----------



## ElGeko (30 Octobre 2008)

Sacs... de couchage!​


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2008)

De bric et de broc jusqu'au 01/11/2008 à 17:35


----------



## Dory (30 Octobre 2008)

De bric et de broc, jusqu'au 0/11/2008 à 17:35


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2008)

*De Bric et de Broc 

Jusqu'au 1er Novembre vers 17h35*






* ( Click to zoom. ) *
​


----------



## iFabien (1 Novembre 2008)

*De Bric et de Broc*
Samedi 1er novembre - 17H35


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2008)

De bric et de broc, jusqu'au 0/11/2008 à 17:35





La maison de Ben​


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu n'es pas passé à l'heure d'hiver ou quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Tu n'es pas passé à l'heure d'hiver ou quoi ?


Ah ben murde j'avais pas vu


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Tu n'es pas passé à l'heure d'hivers ou quoi ?



ah ben voilà, on fait des petites réflexions acerbes, ironiques, cyniques et voilà un beau sujet qui meurt&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2008)

Par contre il ressuscite si on propose un sujet, non ?

Dont acte : 
*Festif
Jusqu'au 12 Novembre 18h15*


----------



## plovemax (9 Novembre 2008)

festif 12 Novembre 2008


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2008)

*Festif  12/11/08  18h15*



​


----------



## ElGeko (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## sundance (10 Novembre 2008)

*Festif - 12/11/08 - 18h15*


----------



## doudou83 (10 Novembre 2008)

*Festif* *- 12/11/08 - 18h15 -*





​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2008)

*Festif* *- 12/11/08 - 18h15 -*



​


----------



## yvos (10 Novembre 2008)

_Attention, le sujet est un peu casse-gueule : veillez à proposer des photos qui en vaillent la peine  quand même et qui ne se contentent pas d'être dans le sujet ou alors vous pouvez aussi passer son tour _


----------



## macmarco (10 Novembre 2008)

Festif jusqu'au 12/11/2008 à 18:15


----------



## cornelie (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2008)

_Festif - 12/11/2008 - 18h15​_




Quand la tribu Jazzèbre s'en vient reprendre en fanfare le petit train jaune après le pique-nique à la montagne


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2008)

*Festif - 12/11/2008 - 18h15​*





A la San Matteo Apostolo patron du village de Chiaramonti en Sardaigne


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2008)

*
Festif
*
Jusqu'au 12 Novembre vers 18h15






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/11/2008 vers 2h00 : 

*Mystère(s)*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/11/2008 vers 2h00 : 

*Mystère(s)*





_Cette photo s'appelait originellement Arsenic et vieilles dentelles..._​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 16/11/2008 vers 2h00 : 

Mystère(s)


----------



## sundance (13 Novembre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 16/11/2008 - 2h00 : 

Mystère(s)​*







un rescapé on ne saura jamais ce qui lui est arrivé


----------



## iFabien (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s)
16 novembre à 2H00





​


----------



## quenaur (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) 16 novembre à 2h


----------



## ElGeko (13 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) jusqu'au 16/11/2008 à 02:00


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) 16 novembre à 2h



​


----------



## joanes (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) 16 novembre à 2h


----------



## maiwen (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) 16 novembre à 2h


----------



## IP (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) 16 novembre à 2h


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2008)

Mysteres - 16/11 - 2h


----------



## mado (13 Novembre 2008)

Mystère(s) - 16/11/08 - 2h00




​


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Novembre 2008)




----------



## g.robinson (15 Novembre 2008)

Mystères - 16/11 - 2h


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2008)

_Tag - 20/11 09h18_


----------



## sundance (17 Novembre 2008)

*Tag - 20/11 - 09h18*​


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2008)

_Clic sur l'image pour un autre tag...
Suivant votre humeur, il vous fera sourire... ou pas du tout..._​


----------



## cooper (17 Novembre 2008)

*Tag - 20/11 - 09h18*


​


----------



## macmarco (17 Novembre 2008)

Tag, jusqu'au 20/11/2008 à 09:18


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Novembre 2008)

### - 20 novembre - 9h18




​


... fait le loup

​


----------



## g.robinson (17 Novembre 2008)

Tag - 20/11 - 09h18


----------



## Sloughi (17 Novembre 2008)

Tag-20/11-9h18​


----------



## Grug (17 Novembre 2008)

(Sinon, Tag c'est une signature, c'est pas la même chose qu'un Graf'  )
​


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Novembre 2008)

Tag, jusqu'au 20/11/2008 à 09:18







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## RousseSvelte (17 Novembre 2008)

Tag, jusqu'au 20/11/2008 à 09:18






Tag + Graf :rose:​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Novembre 2008)

*Tag*
20/11/2008
09:18​


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Novembre 2008)

*Tag -- 20 du 11 2008 -- 9H18 am*​


----------



## ElGeko (18 Novembre 2008)

Comme dit GRUG, un tag, ce n'est pas un graf, mais une signature... ou une étiquette.

Etiquettes, donc... ​


----------



## IP (18 Novembre 2008)

*Tag - 20/11 - 09h18*




Vieux tag (à droite sur l'image).


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2008)

Tag - 20/11 - 09h18


----------



## RousseSvelte (22 Novembre 2008)

Seconde Peau - Jusqu'au 23 novembre - 20h00







:love:​


----------



## macmarco (22 Novembre 2008)

RousseSvelte a dit:


> Seconde Peau - Jusqu'au 22 novembre - 20h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plutôt jusqu'au 25/11/2008 à 15:00, non ?   



RousseSvelte a dit:


> Ah oui.... Merci ...on va dire jusqu'au 23/11



Euh bah non, c'est 72h à partir du moment où tu donnes un nouveau thème, donc, comme tu as donné un nouveau thème à 15h le 22/11, 72h, ça fait jusqu'au 25/11 à 15h.  

(L'ombre comme une) *seconde peau*, jusqu'au 25/11/2008 à 15:00


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Novembre 2008)

*
Seconde Peau* 

 Jusqu'au 25 novembre vers 15h00





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2008)

Quand la première peau d'aeshna cyanea est à jeter


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2008)

*
Seconde Peau* 

 Jusqu'au 25 novembre vers 15h00





Clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## sundance (24 Novembre 2008)

*Seconde Peau 

Jusqu'au 25 novembre vers 15h00*​

*



*


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2008)

A toutes fins utiles 



yvos a dit:


> _Le fil est réouvert ; les règles du jeu n'ont pas changé.
> 
> Nous insistons sur quelques points:
> 
> ...


----------



## cooper (27 Novembre 2008)

Kitsch - 30 novembre 13h51


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2008)

*Kitch*, jusqu'au 30/11/2008 à 13:51.


----------



## maiwen (27 Novembre 2008)

Kitch, jusqu'au 30/11/2008 à 13:51.



​
yes, I am ! :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Novembre 2008)

*
Kitch*,

 jusqu'au 30/11/2008 à 13:51. 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## willsdorf (29 Novembre 2008)

Kitch, jusqu'au 30/11/2008 à 13:51.


----------



## macmarco (2 Décembre 2008)

_*Un soir de pluie*_, jusqu'au 05/12/2008 à 18:10


----------



## cornelie (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Lalis (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10






_Tirage argentique numérisé
Le "grain" est dans et sur la photo _​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10






_Chouette thème ! :style:_​

Vite avant que je ne sorte !!!


Au revoir à tous !!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## joubichou (3 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Paski.pne (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10






Je poste cette "partie" ici parce que ce fut si gentiment suggéré par macmarco  
(post à mettre en relation avec celui de Vos plus belles photos)​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10

_


_​


----------



## Grug (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10


----------



## Redoch (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie*
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10







​


----------



## mado (3 Décembre 2008)

Un soir de pluie - 5/12/08 - 18h10




​


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## g.robinson (3 Décembre 2008)

Un soir de pluie - 5/12/08 - 18h10


----------



## Bibabelou (3 Décembre 2008)

Un soir de pluie
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2008)

*Un soir de pluie
jusqu'au 05/12/2008 - 18:10*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2008)

_*
Un soir de pluie*_, jusqu'au 05/12/2008 à 18:10





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## macmarco (11 Décembre 2008)

_*Fragmenté*_, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Décembre 2008)

]_*Fragmenté*_, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50*




Clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2008)

_*
Fragmenté*_, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté - 14/12/08 - 14h50




​


----------



## roukinaton (12 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté - 14/12/08 - 14h50

*​

​


----------



## cooper (12 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté - 14/12/08 - 14h50


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50



​
une très vieille photo


----------



## Amok (12 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2008)

_Fragmenté, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50_​





Le temps qui passe
(j'ai du déjà la mettre pour tout autre chose sur les forums il y a quelques années pour tout autre chose)


----------



## GroDan (12 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté, jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14:50*​


clc+gd
*Une création Mme GroDan*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté - 14/12/08 - 14:50




​


----------



## cornelie (13 Décembre 2008)

*  ICI  *


----------



## tatouille (13 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté - 14/12/08 - 14:50 (Monterey, CA, USA, Nov 2007 week-end en dehors de la baie)


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté , jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14h50​*


----------



## vleroy (13 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté , jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14h50*



​


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté , jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14h50*


----------



## willsdorf (13 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté , jusqu'au 14/12/2008 à 14h50


----------



## Lastrada (13 Décembre 2008)

*Fragmenté* 
- 14.12.08 -  14.50 -


----------



## joanes (13 Décembre 2008)

Fragmenté 
- 14.12.08 - 14.50 -


----------



## yvos (14 Décembre 2008)

_
Fragmenté - 14.12.08 - 14.50 _

-


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : 

_*Évasion *_





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : 

_*Évasion *_





​


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2008)

*- Évasion -*
Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h


----------



## willsdorf (15 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : Évasion


----------



## tatouille (15 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : Évasion


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)




----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : Évasion*


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : Évasion*


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2008)

*Jusqu'au 18/12/2008 vers 20h : Évasion*



​


----------



## macmarco (16 Décembre 2008)

_*éVasion*_, jusqu'au 18/12/2008 à 20:00


----------



## cornelie (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Décembre 2008)

Evasion, jusqu'au 18/12/2008 à 20:00






​


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Décembre 2008)




----------



## mado (16 Décembre 2008)

Evasion - 18/12/08 - 20h00




​


----------



## Craquounette (16 Décembre 2008)

*Evasion*
 - 18/12/08 - 
20h00​
.


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2008)

Evasion
- 18/12/08 - 
20h00


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Evasion
- 18/12/08 - 
20h00


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2008)

Fragilité(s) - 22/12/08 - 16h00





​


----------



## vleroy (20 Décembre 2008)

*Fragilité(s) - 22/12/08 - 16h00*



​
_peut être un peu personnel mais totalement dans le thème_


----------



## cooper (20 Décembre 2008)

Fragilité(s) - 22/12/08 - 16h00


----------



## macmarco (20 Décembre 2008)

_*Fragilité(s)*_, jusqu'au 22/12/2008 à 16:00


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Décembre 2008)

_*Fragilité(s)*_, jusqu'au 22/12/2008 à 16:00




​


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2008)

_Fragilité(s), jusqu'au 22/12/2008 à 16:00​_


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 22/12/08 vers 16h00 :

*Fragilité(s)* 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 22/12/08 vers 16h00 :

Fragilité(s)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Déclaration(s)
jusqu'au 25 à 16H00


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

*Déclaration(s)
jusqu'au 25 à 16H00
*




​


----------



## sundance (22 Décembre 2008)

*Déclaration(s)
jusqu'au 25/12 à 16H00
*​






où quand deux otaries se font une déclaration:love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Décembre 2008)

_*Déclaration(s)*_, jusqu'au 25/12/2008 à 16:00


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## willsdorf (23 Décembre 2008)

Déclaration(s), jusqu'au 25/12/2008 à 16:00


----------



## cornelie (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## vleroy (24 Décembre 2008)

_Déclaration(s), jusqu'au 25/12/2008 à 16:00_





8 mois jour pour jour ​


----------



## vleroy (25 Décembre 2008)

*Cousu main  Jusqu'au 28/12/2008 vers 20h45*




​


----------



## cornelie (26 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Human-Fly (26 Décembre 2008)

*
Cousu main  Jusqu'au 28/12/2008 vers 20h45*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Décembre 2008)

*Cousu main  Jusqu'au 28/12/2008 vers 20h45*


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2008)

Cousu main - 28/12/08 - 20h45




​


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2008)

Pb de balises ma très chère Mado  :love: et ça marche pas chez moi même si je rajoute jpg à la fin du nom&#8230;

Edit: En fait si&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 2/01/2009 vers 8h : 

* Sens dessus dessous*







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2008)

Jusqu'au 2/01/2009 vers 8h : 
* Sens dessus dessous*


​


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2008)

_*Sens dessus dessous*_, jusqu'au 02/01/2009 à 08:00


----------



## maiwen (31 Décembre 2008)

_*Sens dessus dessous*_, jusqu'au 02/01/2009 à 08:00




​ressortons les vieilles préférées


----------



## macmarco (6 Janvier 2009)

*La ligne de démarcation*, jusqu'au 09/01/2009 à 15:55


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2009)

La ligne de démarcation - 09/01/09 - 15h55





​


----------



## vleroy (6 Janvier 2009)

*La ligne de démarcation - 09/01/09 - 15h55*



​



_C'est marrant, j'y vois une Amok'touch, pas vous? _


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2009)

Pourquoi, parce que les couleurs font mal aux yeux?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

*La ligne de démarcation - 09/01/09 - 15h55*



​


----------



## willsdorf (6 Janvier 2009)

La ligne de démarcation - 09/01/09 - 15h55


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Janvier 2009)

*
La ligne de démarcation*, jusqu'au 09/01/2009 à 15:55





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 Bonne année tout le monde! 
​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> *La ligne de démarcation - 09/01/09 - 15h55*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ah non, c'est beaucoup mieux.​


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Janvier 2009)

*
La ligne de démarcation*, jusqu'au 09/01/2009 à 15:55











​


----------



## cornelie (6 Janvier 2009)

* (meilleure définition) *


----------



## cooper (7 Janvier 2009)

*La ligne de démarcation*, jusqu'au 09/01/2009 à 15:55





 
 ​


----------



## doudou83 (7 Janvier 2009)

*Ligne de démarcation* *jusqu'au 9 janvier 2009 à 15h55*





​


----------



## plovemax (8 Janvier 2009)

Ligne de démarcation jusqu'au 9 janvier 2009 à 15h55


​


----------



## Madeline (9 Janvier 2009)

La ligne de démarcation, jusqu'au 09.01.2009 à 15h55.




​


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pourquoi, parce que les couleurs font mal aux yeux?



Et ta sur ?! 





​


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2009)

La ligne de démarcation, jusqu'au 09.01.2009 à 15h55.



​
un peu en retard désolée :rose:


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : 

_*Mouvement(s)*_





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (10 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : 

_*Mouvement(s)*_










​


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2009)

_Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)_


----------



## quenaur (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## cornelie (10 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Sloughi (10 Janvier 2009)

*jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)*



​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

*jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)*







Désolé pour le 2°, pas pu cadrer mieux :rose:​


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2009)

*jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)*



​
mouvement suisse bien sûr


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2009)

*Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)*


----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)


----------



## Madeline (11 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)




​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/01/2009 vers 18h : Mouvement(s)


​


----------



## Craquounette (11 Janvier 2009)

*Mouvement(s)*
13.01.2009
- 18h -


----------



## joanes (11 Janvier 2009)

Mouvement(s)
13.01.2009
- 18h -


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2009)

Mouvement(s)
13.01.2009
- 18h -












 =>[]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2009)

Mouvement(s)
13.01.2009
- 18h -













​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Mouvement(s)
13.01.2009
- 18h -









(Recyclage, désolé )



​


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2009)

13/01/2009 vers 18h
*Mouvement(s)*


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2009)

_*Mouvements*_, jusqu'au 13/01/2009 à 18:00


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

13/01/2009 vers 18h
Mouvement(s)


----------



## macmarco (14 Janvier 2009)

_*Spectateur(s)*_, jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2009)

Spectateur(s), jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30






​


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2009)

Vous me pardonnerez ce recyclage éhonté? :rose:


----------



## Lastrada (14 Janvier 2009)

*Spectateur(s)*
17.01.2009 - 14.30





​


----------



## vleroy (14 Janvier 2009)

*Spectateur(s)*
 17.01.2009 - 14.30



​


----------



## Madeline (14 Janvier 2009)

Spectateur(s), jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30​


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2009)

_Spectateur(s), jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30​_


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2009)

_*
Spectateur(s)*_, jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

_*
Spectateur(s)*_, jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30







*HasselBlad et Kodak 400 Iso *​


----------



## cooper (15 Janvier 2009)

_* Spectateur(s)*_, jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30





​


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2009)




----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2009)

Spectateur(s), jusqu'au 17/01/2009 à 14:30





​

cliquez pour le plus grand format


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 2/02/2009 vers 9h00 : 

*Croisement(s)*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Facile, je sais ! ​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 2/02/2009 vers 9h00 : 

*Croisement(s)*











​


----------



## maiwen (30 Janvier 2009)

*Jusqu'au 2/02/2009 vers 9h00 : Croisement(s).​*


​


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2009)

_*Croisement(s)*_, jusqu'au 02/02/2009 à 09:00


----------



## Lalis (30 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 2/02/2009 vers 9h00

*Croisement(s)*




​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)




----------



## tatouille (30 Janvier 2009)

croisement


----------



## cornelie (31 Janvier 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2009)

Jusqu'au 2/02/2009 vers 9h00

*Croisement(s)*



​


----------



## doudou83 (31 Janvier 2009)

*Croisement(s) jusqu'au* *2/02/2009 vers 9h00





* 

​


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2009)

​


----------



## sundance (5 Février 2009)

*Masques 7/02/09 18h00​*


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Février 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/02/2009 à 18h : 

*Masques.*





* ( Click to zoom. :style: ) *
​


----------



## mado (5 Février 2009)

Masque(s) - 07/02/09 - 18h00




​


----------



## GroDan (6 Février 2009)

Masque(s) - 07/02/09 - 18h00

(en latin, personae )​




​


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2009)

*Masque(s) - 07/02/09 - vers 18h00*






​


----------



## julie h (6 Février 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (6 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

[...]




[...]​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12/02/2009 vers 5h00 : 

*Diagonale(s)*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (9 Février 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2009)

_*Diagonale(s)*_, jusqu'au 12/02/2009 à 05:00


----------



## CataTon (9 Février 2009)

_*Diagonale(s)*_, jusqu'au 12/02/2009 à 05:00


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00​ 
*Diagonale(s)*


----------



## Craquounette (9 Février 2009)

*Diagonales*
- 12.02.2009 -
5h00​.


.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00​ 
*Diagonale(s)* 


​


----------



## esope (9 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00​ 
*Diagonale(s)





*​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00
Diagonale(s)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00
Diagonale(s)

_Edit : trop grand trop lourd ! C'est pourtant pas compliqué de respecter les règles élémentaires...._

http://www.journal-auvergne.com/DSCN1986-small.JPG


Montjuzet. Clermont-Ferrand.​


----------



## teo (10 Février 2009)

*Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00
Diagonale(s)*





clic-truc blah blah blah​


----------



## cornelie (10 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00
Diagonale(s)


----------



## yvos (10 Février 2009)




----------



## mado (10 Février 2009)

Diagonale(s) - 12/02/09 - 5h00




​


----------



## willsdorf (10 Février 2009)




----------



## GroDan (10 Février 2009)

*-> 12/02/2009 vers 5h00: Diagonales(s)*




​


----------



## teo (10 Février 2009)

&#8230; parfois un sujet donne des résultats meilleurs que d'autres  :love:

Ne nous pressons donc pas de poster


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2009)

*Jusqu'au 12.02.2009 vers 5h00
Diagonale(s)*






​

Hasselblad - 8 décembre 2008 - Ouverture 2,8 - Vitesse 1/500


----------



## julie h (11 Février 2009)

Ocean Front Walk. 
Los Angeles


----------



## macmarco (12 Février 2009)

_*Pêcheurs de rêves*_, jusqu'au 15/02/2009 à 17:35


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2009)

*Pêcheurs de rêves*, jusqu'au 15/02/2009 à 17:35



​


----------



## cornelie (12 Février 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (12 Février 2009)




----------



## Amok (14 Février 2009)

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (14 Février 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (15 Février 2009)

_*

Pêcheurs de rêves*_, jusqu'au 15/02/2009 à 17:35






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée...
Avant mercredi 18 à 18 h.


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00


----------



## iFabien (15 Février 2009)

[FONT="Arial Narrow" ]Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00[/FONT]​


----------



## cornelie (15 Février 2009)




----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

_Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00_


----------



## vleroy (15 Février 2009)

_Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00_



​
_(si y a des bonnes âmes pour me ranger le bois, je prends... on vous paiera un coup)_


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2009)




----------



## Picouto (16 Février 2009)

du vieux​


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

​


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Février 2009)

PS: comment fait-on pour afficher la photo dans le message ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> PS: comment fait-on pour afficher la photo dans le message ?



Tu vas lire ca.


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> PS: comment fait-on pour afficher la photo dans le message ?





Amok a dit:


> Tu vas lire ca.


 

Et puis ça aussi, tant que t'y sera !


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Février 2009)

Merci à tous les deux 
il ne me manque plus qu'à mettre mes photos en ligne


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2009)

*Beau temps , mais orageux en fin de soirée*
* jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18h00*






​


----------



## IP (16 Février 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00




​


----------



## quenaur (16 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2009)

_*Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00*_


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée...
Avant mercredi 18 à 18 h.






 * ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Sloughi (16 Février 2009)

*Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée- jusqu'au18/02/2009 à 18h *​


----------



## Binouche (17 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée - Jusqu'au 18/02/2009 à 18:00


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée. Jusqu'au 18.02.2009 à 18h00




​


----------



## Lalla (17 Février 2009)

Beau temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée. Jusqu'au dix-huit février deux mille neuf, à 18 heures





​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Février 2009)

*Beau  temps, mais orageux en fin de soirée​*​
- 18.02.2009 -
18h00​


----------



## cooper (21 Février 2009)

Oeil pour Oeil - Jusqu'au 24/02, 13h50​


----------



## macmarco (21 Février 2009)

_*Oeil pour oeil*_, jusqu'au 24/02/2009 à 13:50


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

_*Oeil pour oeil*_, jusqu'au 24/02/2009 à 13:50


----------



## willsdorf (22 Février 2009)




----------



## cornelie (22 Février 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2009)

Mais que fait la police !


----------



## vleroy (22 Février 2009)

_*Oeil pour oeil*_, jusqu'au 24/02/2009 à 13:50



​

_La police, elle fait comme tout le monde, elle est en week-end  et pendant ce temps, on se bécotte sur les bancs publics... les yeux dans les yeux :love:_ _avant que cela ne finisse mal et que l'on entende ses sempiternelles conneries d'humain blessé : oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent _


----------



## iFabien (22 Février 2009)

Oeil pour Oeil - Jusqu'au 24/02, 13h50


----------



## sundance (23 Février 2009)

*Oeil pour Oeil - Jusqu'au 24/02, 13h50​*


----------



## IP (23 Février 2009)

*Oeil pour Oeil - Jusqu'au 24/02 - 13h50*


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Février 2009)

Oeil pour Oeil - Jusqu'au 24/02, 13h50





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (24 Février 2009)

*il pour il - Jusqu'au 24/02 - 13h50*








​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

&#338;il pour &#339;il ?
24-02-09 vers 13h50





(Pfiou&#8230; réponse rapide, mais ça met 4 heures à arriver  ! Marche pas bien la mise à jour Vbull&#8230;  )


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Février 2009)

Jusqu'au 1/03/2009 vers 20h30 : 

*Silhouette(s)* 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## macmarco (26 Février 2009)

*Silhouettes*, jusqu'au 01/03/2009 à 20:30


----------



## Zebrinha (27 Février 2009)

Silhouette(s) Jusqu'au 01/03/09 à 20h30


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)




----------



## cooper (27 Février 2009)

Silhouette(s) Jusqu'au 01/03/09 à 20h30


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Février 2009)




----------



## IP (27 Février 2009)

*Silhouette(s) Jusqu'au 01/03/09 à 20h30*


----------



## cornelie (28 Février 2009)




----------



## mado (28 Février 2009)

Silhouette(s) - 01/03/09 - 20h30





​


----------



## Redoch (28 Février 2009)




----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2009)

*Silhouette(s)
01 mars 2009
20h30*





​


----------



## willsdorf (1 Mars 2009)

*Silhouette(s) 01 mars 2009 20h30*


----------



## joanes (1 Mars 2009)

Silhouette(s) 01 mars 2009 20h30​


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2009)

*Silhouette(s)*
* 01 mars 2009 20h30*


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mars 2009)

*Silhouette(s)*
* 01 mars 2009 20h30*







​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mars 2009)

*Silhouette(s)*
* 01 mars 2009 20h30*




Musée de Grenoble. Isère. ​


----------



## GroDan (2 Mars 2009)

Bleu, blanc, rouge: jeudi 5 mars vers 11 h 00





​
PS : quelqu'un remettrait une liste à jour entre chaque sujet ? Moi je sais pas faire...


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2009)

_Je rappelle l'excellent boulot de Iota sur les thèmes  . En attendant que la mise à jour soit faite de cette manière (un grand merci   ):, voici la liste des thèmes déjà passés...ça commence à faire beaucoup _.

À la fenêtre
Abstraite réalité
Acidulé
Agricole
Ailleur
Alignements
Anonyme(s)
Arbre
Atmosphère d'antan 
Attente
Au Pays Des Rêves
Automne
Avions 

B

Balconnière(s)
Banc
Bateau
Belle Demeure
Beau temps mais orageux en fin de soirée
Bouton
By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueures de l'Aube) 


C

Cadre(s)
Caractres
Carte Postale
Cassé (tout)
Cauchemar
Caves et Vignobles
Chambre
Chat
Chemin de fer
Cheminées
Clair-obscur
Coin
Collection(s)
Combat(s)
Comme au cinéma
Construction(s)
Contes & Légendes de la Ville (Urban Fairytales)
Contestation
Contre-jour
Contre-Plongée
Convivialité
Corps
Couleurs nocturnes (colors of night)
Cousu main
Croisement(s)


D
Dans l'obscurité
Dans la lumière...
De Bric et de Broc
De dos
Déclaration(s)
Dentelles diverses et variées
Dernières traces du passé
Des chiffres ou des lettres
Diagonale(s)
Droits de l'homme


E
Écoute le monde
Électricité
En concert
En voiture !
Enfermement
Envers de décor
Envie de rire
Escalier
Évasion
Expression Libre


F
Fabuleux
Façade(s)
Femme(s)
Festif
Feu et flammes
Fleurs
Fleuve
Flocons
Flou
Fragilité(s)
Fragmenté
Frissons
Fumées, Vapeurs


G
Grandeur et Décadence
Grimper à en frémir
Grimpons !


H
Habitat
Hauteur
Horizon(s)
Horloge
Humanoïd

I
Inquiétant
Intimité


J
Jamais deux sans trois
Jeu d'eau
Jeu de construction
Jeux d'angles
Jeux de mains...
Jeux et Jouets
Joubichouterie(s)


K
Kitsch


L
La ligne de démarcation
Les choses de rien
Lignes
Lumière(s)


M
Malaise urbain
Mâle(s)
Mamans
Marché(s)
Marionnettes
Masques
Message
Miam
Minéral
Montée
Moto
Moulin(s)
Mouvement(s)
Mur
Musicalité
Mystère(s)


N
Nature morte
Noir et Blanc
Non figuratif
Nuages...


O
Oeil pour oeil
Oiseaux
Ombre(s)
Organe
Ostentatoire
Ouverture(s)
Ovnis & assimilés


P
Parc, square ou jardin public
Passage(s)
Pêcheurs de rêves
Penché (tout)
Pendule
Perspective(s)
Phallique
Phare
Photo volée
Pied(s)
Plage (sur la)
Pluie
Pont
Portes et portails
Préliminaires
Promenade
Proportions


R
Reflets
Regard(s)
Religions
Rêveries
Rochers
Rosée
Rouge


S
Saturation
Seconde Peau
Sens dessus dessous
Signalisation urbaine
Sourire(s)
Spectateur(s)
Sport
Statue(s)
Sur la rive&#8230;
Sur le flanc
Symbolisme, ésotérisme et toute cette sorte de chose


T
Tag
Temps
Texture(s)
Transparence
Transport en commun
Trucs de filles


U
Un soir de pluie
Un, plus un, plus...
Under the bridge
Urban Jungle


V
Vacances (les)
Vache(s)
Verres(s)
Vers des îles et villes de verre
Vert sur Vert
Vieux Jeux
Ville la nuit
Vitesse
Vitres et fenêtres
Vol (en plein)
Vue du ciel


W
Welcome in ze machine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> By Dawn's Early Light (Aux Premières Lueures de l'Aube)



(Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)


----------



## sundance (2 Mars 2009)

*BLEU, BLANC, ROUGE : jusqu'au 5 mars 11h00
*


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> ... Et autres couleurs du monde...http://lh5.ggpht.com/_cpe07izvjA4/SavTQUuAQxI/AAAAAAAAACI/ZjFMxQ6P2fI/01-1000.jpg


Trop grande et trop lourde...


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## macmarco (2 Mars 2009)

*Bleu, blanc, rouge*, jusqu'au 05/03/2009 à 11:00


----------



## cornelie (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## iota (2 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,



GroDan a dit:


> PS : quelqu'un remettrait une liste à jour entre chaque sujet ? Moi je sais pas faire...


Pour rappel, je me charge de la mise à jour de la liste des sujets.
N'ayant pas accès aux sites free depuis le boulot, je m'en charge généralement le soir 



yvos a dit:


> ça commence à faire beaucoup


187 au total 



Steph1776 a dit:


> (Aux Premières Lueurs de l'Aube)


C'est corrigé :rose: 

@+
iota


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2009)




----------



## Amok (3 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2009)

*Bleu, *blanc*, rouge
 Jusqu'au 5 mars - 11h*


----------



## vleroy (3 Mars 2009)

*Bleu, *blanc*, rouge*
*  Jusqu'au 5 mars - 11h*



​ 
C'est marrant, je savais qu'elle finirait sur macgé, celle là :rateau:


----------



## IP (3 Mars 2009)

*Bleu, blanc, rouge*
Jusqu'au 5 mars - 11h


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au jeudi 5 mars vers 11 h 00 : *

Bleu, blanc, rouge
**





 ( Click to zoom.  ) 

* ​


----------



## maiwen (8 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au jeudi 5 mars vers 11 h 00 : 

Bleu, blanc, rouge





Versailles​
mais c'est avec le décalage horaire en Angleterre on est le 5 mars :rose:


----------



## Bibabelou (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2009)

Oh tiens regarde le truc là, tu as vu ?
Oh fiche moi la paix avec ce truc ! 
Tu connais, euh, tu sais, machin truc chose ! non ? ça te dit rien ?
Truc en quelque sorte est indéfinissable, c'est à la fois tout et rien. Où reflète-t-il notre incapacité à verbaliser, à nommer, à définir, à décrire ?
Un vide, un trou.
Lassé de tous ces trucs que l'on appelle photos. Peut-être que dans ce cas il vaut mieux en effet l'appeler truc ! 
Où comment une photo et son thème correspondent, dialoguent, se conjuguent d'une bien belle manière.
Il est des cas où une photo devient un truc ! 
C'est tellement plus dur,  à moins que le truc soit la facilité. L'abstention demande parfois plus d'effort que tout autre chose. 
Thème : truc et cable! Je me lance, faut que je trouve une idée !


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Mars 2009)

machins, trucs......


----------



## cornelie (9 Mars 2009)




----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2009)

Câbles Jusqu'au 11Mars 17h20


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2009)

*Câbles*, jusqu'au 11/03/2009 à 17:20


----------



## Lalla (9 Mars 2009)

*Câble(s)*
Jusqu'au 11.03.09 - 17h20





​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Mars 2009)

Grenoble. Isère.​


----------



## vleroy (9 Mars 2009)

Câble(s)
Jusqu'au 11.03.09 - 17h20



​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au 11 mars vers 17h20

*Câbles*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2009)

*Câble(s)
 >| 11.03.09 - 17h20 |




*​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

En l'occurence une distillerie de rhum


----------



## IP (11 Mars 2009)

*Vieille industrie ou industrie à l'ancienne** 
samedi 14 à 19h*
"Dans un barrage"


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2009)

*Vieille industrie, ou industrie à l'ancienne*, jusqu'au 14/03/2009 à 19:00


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2009)

Vieille industrie ou industrie à l'ancienne 
samedi 14 à 19h


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2009)

Vieille industrie ou industrie à l'ancienne 
samedi 14 à 19h




​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Steph1776 a dit:


> En l'occurence une distillerie de rhum



Je vais pouvoir expliquer : le principe est presque basé sur le mouvement perpétuel.
La machine sur la photo est une machine à vapeur qui entraine : un volant d'inertie, un tapis roulant, une broyeuse, des pompes et un générateur électrique qui fait fonctionner la distillerie.
La canne à sucre arrive sur des charrettes à bufs et est déversée dans le broyeur. le jus de canne est pompé pour aller fermenter quelques jours dans de grandes cuves et former la mélasse. Le broyat de canne est emporté par le tapis roulant dans un grand panier aéré afin de perdre un peu d'humidité. Cette matière (dont j'ai oublié le nom) est soutirée pour aller vers la chaudière afin d'y être brûlée pour fournir l'énergie qui fera tourner la machine. La vapeur est issue du restant d'humidité contenue dans cette matière qui est cependant assez sèche pour avoir une combustion. La vapeur fait donc tourner la machine et la chaleur dégagée par la chaudière permet de faire chauffer les réacteurs où est incorporée la mélasse fermentée pour la distillation. Ce sont des réacteurs à étage comme pour l'essence. Le rhum est tiré à un étage correspondant à un degré d'environ 80. Pour permettre sa condensation, un système de refroidissement par arrosage sur piscine est activé (ça faisait bien rire 2 potes chimistes avec moi lors de la visite). Le rhum sortant à 80°, il est coupé avec de l'eau pour faire de "l'agricole" à 55° ou mis en fûts pour vieillir. Toute la mélasse (5 à 7° d'alcool) ne sert pas pour faire du rhum, l'excédent sert à faire des sirops dont certains pour l'industrie pharmaceutique.
Voilà, cette usine ressemble à du Zola, on a l'impression que tout va peter d'un instant à l'autre, mais il en sort un produit qui en a damné plus d'un, et si je me souviens bien, ils n'étaient pas plus de 5 à faire tourner l'usine, 2 manuts, un graisseur, un électricien et "l'ingénieur" qui tourne les vannes.

mais n'oubliez pas...

c'est à consommer avec modération


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Mars 2009)

Puisque que l'on fait dans les distilleries.....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Puisque que l'on fait dans les distilleries.....



Voilà, c'est ça le réacteur...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au samedi 14 mars 2009 :  

*Vieille industrie ou industrie à l'ancienne *






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## GroDan (14 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au samedi 14 mars 2009 :  

*Vieille industrie ou industrie à l'ancienne *






​


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*, jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mars 2009)

*

Les Grands Voyageurs*, jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (15 Mars 2009)

Les (très) grands voyageurs =>17/3 à 21h00


----------



## cornelie (16 Mars 2009)

* (ICI) *


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2009)

*

Les Grands Voyageurs*, jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00






(Côtes Iraniennes)​


----------



## cooper (16 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*, jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*
Jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00​







Oui, c'est le Transsibérien :love:​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*
Jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00​





​


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*_
Jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00_







​


----------



## vleroy (16 Mars 2009)

Les Grands Voyageurs
Jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00



​


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2009)

de la Route du Rhum...


----------



## Mops Argo (17 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*
Jusqu'au 17/03/2009 à 21:00








​


----------



## Amok (17 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs.
>17/03/2009 à 21:00.

*


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2009)

*Les Grands Voyageurs*
- 17.03.09 -
21h00


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2009)

pour tester mobile me...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

De toutes façons c'est une seule photo par personne et par thème. Nous on s'en fout que tu testes mobileme


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2009)

Tu devrais lire deux post : celui-ci pour les consignes, les "règles" de ce fil et celui-là pour savoir comment poster une photo sur MacG...

_Edit : Grillée par BackCat... y a pire... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> De toutes façons c'est une seule photo par personne et par thème. Nous on s'en fout que tu testes mobileme



Ouais.
Et en plus ça fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (19 Mars 2009)

​


----------



## CataTon (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## IP (20 Mars 2009)

*Ma cabanne au fond des bois*
=> dimanche 22 à 18h30


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

Pour information, on écrit Cabane. Rien à proposer mais ça me fait mal aux yeux depuis quelques messages


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pour information, on écrit Cabane. Rien à proposer mais ça me fait mal aux yeux depuis quelques messages




Ouais, mais moi j'aimais bien ma cabanne au Cannada !...   


Merci, pour la remarque mais je ne peux plus éditer.    :casse:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2009)

Ma cabanne au fond des bois => dimanche 22 à 18h30  





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## joanes (22 Mars 2009)

Ma cabanne au fond des bois => dimanche 22 à 18h30


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Ma cabanne au fond des bois 
dimanche 22 à 18h30


----------



## lumai (22 Mars 2009)

*Ma cabane au fond des bois
dimanche 22 mars 2009
18h30*


​


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Mars 2009)

Ma cabane au fond des bois => dimanche 22 à 18h30


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

Ma cabane au fond des bois
dimanche 22 à 18h30











Je suis un peu hors délai. Mais les beaux-parents sont arrivés à l'improviste alors que je m'apprêtais à développer mon image. Que la modération veuille bien m'en excuser.​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mars 2009)

Place de Jaude. Cl-Fd.​


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2009)

_*Une place dans la nuit*_, jusqu'au 25/03/2009 à 21:13



(Place Hoche - Rennes)


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Mars 2009)

_*Une place dans la nuit*_, jusqu'au 25/03/2009 à 21:13


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'au mercredi 25 mars à 21h13 : 

*Une place dans la nuit*.





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)




----------



## cornelie (24 Mars 2009)




----------



## cooper (27 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)* Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35


----------



## GroDan (27 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)* Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35







Le sténopé est un appareil idéal pour la chasse aux fantômes !:mouais:​


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s) - Jusqu'au 30 mars 2009 - 17h35*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)* Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35




​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mars 2009)




----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)* Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35



​


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)*, jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17:35


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)* Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35






​


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)*
- 30.03.09 -
17h35


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)*
Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35




​


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2009)

Fantôme(s)
Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2009)

Fantôme(s)
Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35





PS : un peu en retard :rose:​


----------



## IP (30 Mars 2009)

*Fantôme(s)
Jusqu'au 30/03/2009 à 17h35*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

=> jeudi 16 12h30


----------



## cornelie (15 Avril 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2009)

*
On joue au jeu     jusqu'au jeudi 16/04/2009 à 12h30





 ( Click to zoom.  ) 
 ​ *​


----------



## maiwen (16 Avril 2009)

On joue au jeu jusqu'au jeudi 16/04/2009 à 12h30


----------



## cooper (18 Avril 2009)

*Traces de Dieu* jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2009)

*Traces de Dieu* jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50



​
Mais si au milieu, on le distingue, il était là face à moi sur ces marches de granit... Ah p*tai* de sténopé, je suis un poil surex ou alors Dieu n'apparait pas sur les photographies :rose: Bref, vous allez pas me croire?  Mécréants 

_Avec la collaboration de clémentine 6 ans_


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2009)

*Traces de Dieu* jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2009)

*Traces de Dieu* jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50





​


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Avril 2009)

Traces de Dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50



​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Avril 2009)

*
Spéciale dédicace à Cooper et Human Fly! *
(Cathédrale de la Treille à Lille)​


----------



## Sloughi (18 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)




----------



## maiwen (19 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50
*



​


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50
*


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## teo (19 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu*
jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50





_clic-image blah blah_​


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2009)

_Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50_


----------



## willsdorf (19 Avril 2009)

Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50


----------



## lumai (19 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu
21 avril 2009
16h50*


​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## cornelie (19 Avril 2009)




----------



## Picouto (19 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu* *jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50*





​


----------



## Bibabelou (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## Katana29 (20 Avril 2009)




----------



## mado (20 Avril 2009)

Traces de dieu.. 21/04/09 - 16h50





​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2009)

on reconnait bien là son profil !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

..




..
Jusqu'au mardi 21 avril, à 16 h 50.​


----------



## IP (20 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu
jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50*


----------



## joanes (21 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu*
* jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50

**



*​


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2009)

Traces de dieu.. - Le 21 avril 2009 - 16h50​


----------



## richard-deux (21 Avril 2009)

Traces de dieu jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Avril 2009)

Collonges. Saône et Loire.​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Avril 2009)

Postée il y a quelques jours dans PVPBP.


----------



## LeProf (21 Avril 2009)

celà faisait un moment que je n'avais plus posté ici ....


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (21 Avril 2009)

*Traces de dieu*
jusqu'au 21/04/2009 à 16h50




​


----------



## Picouto (24 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon*


----------



## IP (24 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again
04/27/2009 - at noon*


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon



​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## willsdorf (24 Avril 2009)




----------



## macmarco (24 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again* - 04/27/2009 at noon



(Clic+)


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2009)

I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 at noon







ça fait pas le même effet quand on arrive par chez nous.... ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (25 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again* - 04/27/2009 at noon







​


----------



## cornelie (25 Avril 2009)




----------



## esope (25 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## huexley (25 Avril 2009)

_*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon*_




_Sa Calobra - Mallorca_


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon

*




​


----------



## Baracca (26 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon





*


----------



## thescreaminghand (27 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon*


* 





*​


----------



## dofre b (27 Avril 2009)

*I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon*


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2009)

*
I'm on the road again - 04/27/2009 - at noon*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Picouto (27 Avril 2009)

Ce fut une bien belle session


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2009)

Jusqu'au 3/05/2009 vers 5h :

*NIGHTLIFE (Vie nocturne)* 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

Jusqu'au 03/05/09 vers 5h


----------



## Mops Argo (30 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## macmarco (30 Avril 2009)

*Nightlife*, jusqu'au 03/05/2009 à 05:00


----------



## doudou83 (30 Avril 2009)

*Nightlife (vie nocturne) jusqu'au 3 mai 3009 vers 5h00*






​


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2009)

*Nightlife (vie nocturne) jusqu'au 3 mai 3009 vers 5h00*





clic-image blah blah blah










​


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2009)

_Nightlife (vie nocturne) jusqu'au 3 mai 3009 vers 5h00​_






Je l'ai peut-être bien déjà mise il y a des lustres mais


----------



## joanes (1 Mai 2009)

_Nightlife (vie nocturne) jusqu'au 3 mai 3009 vers 5h00​_




​


----------



## cornelie (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## cooper (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2009)

Du train Berlin-Paris. Cette nuit vers 2 heures du mat'.​


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Mai 2009)

Nightlife ( --> 3 mai vers 5h)


----------



## LeProf (1 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 3/05/2009 vers 5h :

*NIGHTLIFE (Vie nocturne)* 







_
Brussel by night_​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 03/05/09 vers 5h :
*Nightlife*




Click for full size

_Centre de biologie de l'hôpital Gabriel-Montpied du CHU de Clermont-Ferrand, en fin de nuit_​


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## roukinaton (3 Mai 2009)

*Jusqu'au 03/05/09 vers 5h - Nightlife*



​


----------



## fashion_show (7 Mai 2009)

Luc, ton premier mur est très beau et ton second très touchant 
 Sinon, en fait, je voudrais juste dire qu'il faut reporter au début du post la date et l'heure du début du thème (c'est-à-dire pour le moment encore et toujours : le 10/11/06, *17* h) pour que le 13 venu, à *17* h, on puisse se dire que voilà, les *72* heures se sont écoulées (par ailleurs, rien ne sert de mettre l'heure de son post puisqu'elle est toujours notée à côté de la barre de titre )
Vous ne m'en voudrez pas de cette intervention ?


----------



## yvos (7 Mai 2009)

fashion_show a dit:


> [/COLOR]Vous ne m'en voudrez pas de cette intervention ?



_Oh bien non alors....

...ça fait juste 2 ans et demi que ce fil tourne sur ce principe mais en mieux : avec la date limite de chaque thème repris dans chaque message...elle est pas belle la vie? _


----------



## doudou83 (8 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00







*​


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00*






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00*
​* 





*​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mai 2009)

*
Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00






 ( Click to zoom.  ) ​*​


----------



## richard-deux (9 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00​*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Mai 2009)

Reichstag. Berlin.​


----------



## Baracca (9 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00*





(Inutile de signaler ou cela se trouve )

Ps: de bien jolie photos, mais je ne peux rebouler, dommage


----------



## haelwennlais (9 Mai 2009)

*Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00

*



MUSEE DALI


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mai 2009)

Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00




​Pureté de l'architecture romane cistercienne.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mai 2009)

Architecture jusqu'au 11 mai 2009 vers 19h00


----------



## haelwennlais (10 Mai 2009)

elle est magnifique ta photo, l'effet de perspective du fleuve est renforcé par le trait dans les nuages, c'est un joli hasard. Ca à l'air beau, j'aimerai bien le visiter


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2009)

Architecture - 11/05/09 - 19h00





​


----------



## lumai (10 Mai 2009)

*Architecture
11 mai 2009
19h00*




​


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2009)

_Architecture - 11 mai 2009 - 19h00_​




En Aveyron


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

Classique.










Un beau ciel bleu polarisé, en noir et blanc, c'est le début du bonheur... ​ 



​


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2009)

_Architecture - 11 mai 2009 - 19h00_


----------



## Mops Argo (11 Mai 2009)

_Architecture - 11 mai 2009 - 19h00





_​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2009)

_Architecture - 11 mai 2009 - 19h00




_​


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mai 2009)

Architecture 
- 11 mai 2009 -
 19h00​


----------



## cornelie (11 Mai 2009)




----------



## vleroy (11 Mai 2009)

*Architecture - 11 mai 2009 - 19h00*






Le juste à temps... Sinon Abbaye de Beauport (22) version Hdr​


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2009)

*Architecture*, jusqu'au 11/05/2009 à 19:00


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2009)

merci pour tous ces beaux clichés !


----------



## Picouto (11 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mai 2009)

Tu es tout excusé ! la BNF est toujours à la mode !


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

En retard, soit. Mais au moins, un nouveau thème !


----------



## Picouto (11 Mai 2009)

Passant - 14/05/2009 à 20h37





​


----------



## iota (11 Mai 2009)

Salut.



Picouto a dit:


> Attente - 14/05/2009 à 20h37
> http://becphotofolio.free.fr/images/20090511193653_attente.jpg​


Refusé  

@+
iota


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Mai 2009)

Picouto a dit:


> Comme quoi, je suis constant
> Je reviens​




On devient Gateux...?


----------



## Lastrada (11 Mai 2009)

*Passant * 
- 14.05.09 - 20.37 -




​


----------



## esope (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant - 14/05/2009 à 20h37
*




​


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant - 14/05/2009 à 20h37*




​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mai 2009)




----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant - 14/05/2009 à 20h37*




​


----------



## doudou83 (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant
14-05-2009 à 20h37







*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Passant
> 14-05-2009 à 20h37
> 
> *​



Il ne passe pas inaperçu! 






​


----------



## dofre b (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant - 14/05/2009 à 20h37




*


----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant*, jusqu'au 14/05/2009 à 20:37


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant, jusqu'au 14/05/2009 à 20:37
*


​


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

*Passant, jusqu'au 14/05/2009 à 20:37
*


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mai 2009)

_Passant, jusqu'au 14/05/2009 à 20:37_


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## cornelie (13 Mai 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 15/05/2009 vers 20h37 :

* Passant(e!  )* 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 ( Série consacré au Getty Center de Los Angeles *ici*.  ) 

​


----------



## Baracca (14 Mai 2009)

Passant, jusqu'au 15/05/2009 20h37:



​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Mai 2009)

C'était jusqu'au 14 .... non 15 
Hein ! bon, alors un nouveau thème


----------



## iota (14 Mai 2009)

Salut.



Dendrimere a dit:


> Hein ! bon, alors un nouveau thème


Sans vouloir mettre de pression sur qui que ce soit... Le prochain thème sera le 200ème 

Il faut marquer le coup 

@+
iota


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2009)

iota a dit:


> Salut. Le prochain thème sera le 200ème
> 
> Il faut marquer le coup
> 
> ...



Ah oui quand même 



Dendrimere a dit:


> C'était jusqu'au 14 .... non 15
> Hein ! bon, alors un nouveau thème



C'est celui qui dit qui y est


----------



## Baracca (14 Mai 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> C'était jusqu'au 14 .... non 15
> Hein ! bon, alors un nouveau thème



C'est pas moi monsieur l'instituteur, ...bon daccord j'ai copié sur mon petit copain du dessus


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> C'est pas moi monsieur l'instituteur, ...bon daccord j'ai copié sur mon petit copain du dessus



Ah oui, c'est vrai, c'est moi qui me suis trompé dans la date... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 :

*Au milieu*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## willsdorf (15 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 : 
Au milieu


----------



## Baracca (15 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 :





​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 :

*Au milieu*








​


----------



## macmarco (15 Mai 2009)

*Au milieu*, jusqu'au 18/05/2009 à 06:00


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (15 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2009)

*Au milieu*, jusqu'au 18/05/2009 à 06:00





Au milieu de quoi? De la baie? A mi-marée? Entre deux eaux? Au milieu des éléments? Pourtant elle m'avait promis la mouette, au milieu de ces pirouettes.​


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mai 2009)

​

PS : Amok, cliquez


----------



## joanes (15 Mai 2009)

*Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 : Au milieu* 





​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

je sais, la vitre est sale. Musée de l'immigration, Porte Dorée.


----------



## Sloughi (16 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00: Au milieu​


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## dofre b (17 Mai 2009)

*Jusqu'au 18/05/2009 vers 6h00 : Au milieu.




(au milieu de la foret)
*


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## doudou83 (17 Mai 2009)

*Au milieu jusqu'au 18* *mai 2009 vers 6h00*






​


----------



## iFabien (17 Mai 2009)

*Au milieu* - jusqu'au 18 mai 2009 vers 6H00


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

*Au milieu jusqu'au 18mai 2009 vers 6h00*






​


----------



## cornelie (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## quenaur (17 Mai 2009)

Au milieu 18 mai 6 h


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Mai 2009)

Cl-Fd. Parc Montjuzet.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## cornelie (20 Mai 2009)




----------



## yvos (21 Mai 2009)

_Transport en montagne -Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12:00h_

Incroyable de thème !   Il fallait y penser


----------



## Nobody (21 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _Transport en montagne -Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12:00h_
> 
> Incroyable de thème !   Il fallait y penser



Oui, puis surtout vous allez être plein à pouvoir poster là-dessus...


----------



## cornelie (21 Mai 2009)

Il y a les téléphériques , télésiéges , téleskis ,les baudets  etc ,donc tu vois Nobody il y a le choix.


----------



## DeepDark (21 Mai 2009)

​

(comme d'hab, clikimage)

(et comme d'hab, tout avis est le bienvenu)​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

Click pour HD.​


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2009)

_Transport en montagne - Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12h00​_




Jazzèbre 2008 : avec la fanfare et le petit train jaune en Cerdagne


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

_Transport en montagne - Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12h00​_




Déjà postée, désolé mais je peux pas faire mieux pour être dans le thème, j'habite pas à la montagne


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2009)




----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

*Transport en montagne*
Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12h





Clic-image-blah-blah-blah​


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Téléphérique​



On voit super bien le Bain des Pâquis au loin


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mai 2009)

*Transport en montagne -Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12:00h 





 ( Click to zoom.  )

*​


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2009)

::: Népal :::


​


----------



## dofre b (23 Mai 2009)

*Transport en montagne -Jusqu'au 23/05/2009 vers 12:00h.

*


----------



## Bibabelou (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2009)

*Transport en montagne*
Jusqu'au 23.05.2009 vers midi


----------



## oligo (24 Mai 2009)

*Transport en montagne*
Jusqu'au 23.05.2009 vers midi






Si si y a le télésiège qui passe devant le soleil...
Edit : Héhé... j'ai pas vraiment fait attention à la date... ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

Donc je propose un nouveau thème : *Globes divers & variés Mardi 26 mai 18h30*






Si j'ai faux, le modo peut bien évidement modifier/supprimer le nouveau thème...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2009)

Jusqu'au* Mercredi 27 mai *vers *18h30 *:*

Globes divers & variés






( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Zebrinha (25 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés    ----> 27 mai 18h30




(un seul, oculaire)


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2009)

*Globes* divers et variés, jusqu'à 27/05/2009 à 18:30


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

_*"Globes" divers et variés (  ), jusqu'à 27/05/2009 à 18:30*_




​


----------



## doudou83 (25 Mai 2009)

*Globes divers et variés*
*jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30
* 





​


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30



​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30




​


----------



## joanes (25 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30






​


----------



## GroDan (25 Mai 2009)

Outch, joli..Joanes et JP

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30




​
Bon je sais y a rien à voir dans la boule, sinon moi ! Tu parles d'un avenir...c'est pas une tof très interessante !


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

Ah ! C'était toi qui prennait les photos à la soirée "Saigneur de l'anal" ?

D'ailleurs on te voit plus aux soirées :hein:


----------



## cornelie (26 Mai 2009)




----------



## Baracca (26 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30




​


----------



## dadoo113 (26 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30


----------



## bcommeberenice (26 Mai 2009)

Globes divers et variés
jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30







​


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2009)

_Globes divers et variés jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30​_


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2009)

_Globes divers et variés jusqu'au 27 mai 2009 à 18h30

Bérénice : ​_​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2009)

Bon, elle est où Mado?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Mai 2009)

recyclage ​


----------



## doudou83 (29 Mai 2009)

*Fruits et Légumes de saison
jusqu'au 1 juin 2009 vers 18h30







*​


----------



## iFabien (30 Mai 2009)

Fruits et Légumes de saison
jusqu'au 1 juin 2009 vers 18h30


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Mon Jardin. Pas encore bouffées par le chat. 
Click pour HD.​


----------



## lumai (30 Mai 2009)

*Fruits et Légumes de saison
jusqu'au 1 juin 2009 vers 18h30*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2009)

*
Fruits et Légumes de saison
jusqu'au 1 juin 2009 vers 18h30*






* (Click to zoom **** ).  *​


----------



## doudou83 (2 Juin 2009)

merci aux* 4 participants* !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00 :

*Couloir(s)*

 



* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00 :

*Couloir(s)*




Quelque part en méditérannée&#8230;


----------



## dofre b (3 Juin 2009)

*Couloir(s) *Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00


----------



## cooper (3 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00 :

*Couloir(s*)

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1517/couloir.jpg
​

Edit: image trop lourde !


----------



## cornelie (3 Juin 2009)




----------



## Baracca (3 Juin 2009)

*Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00     :  Couloir(s)*






r​


----------



## IP (3 Juin 2009)

*Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00     :  Couloir(s)*



​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Berlin. Reichstag.
Click pour HD.​


----------



## doudou83 (3 Juin 2009)

*Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00*
*Couloir(s)*






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (3 Juin 2009)

*Jusqu'au 6/06/2009 vers 1h00*
*Couloir(s)*





​


----------



## quenaur (4 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6/06 vers 1h: Couloir(s)


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6/06 vers 1h: Couloir(s)






_Unikin, RDC, Faculté sciences agronomiques - mars 2009_


----------



## iFabien (6 Juin 2009)

*Couloir(s)*
Samedi 6 juin - 13H00





​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 6 juin vers 1 heure: Couloir(s)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

Click pour HD.​


----------



## cachou8723 (7 Juin 2009)

_*-Limoges-*_
​


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec*​
Sorry pour la qualité: photo prise par mon fiston avec un compact en train de rendre l'âme.
Mais je trouve qu'elle illustre bien le sujet proposé. 




​


----------



## ange_63 (7 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec*


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Juin 2009)




----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Juin 2009)

Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec*



​


----------



## plovemax (8 Juin 2009)

Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec


----------



## Shak (8 Juin 2009)

Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec





Désolé pour la qualité de l'image (c'est dommage car c'est la seule aussi raté).
Champions League: Barcelona vs Olympique Lyonnais le 11 Mars : 5 - 2


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2009)

_Merci de faire un petit effort sur la qualité ! On ne vous demande pas de proposer une photo qui colle au thème coûte que coûte, mais bien de faire preuve de rigueur ici aussi ! _


----------



## cooper (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s)* - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec

Edit: image trop lourde! 

Désolé. J'espère que celle-ci ira ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s)* - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec






Extrait du projet initié et réalisé par ma fille Maud, 9 ans au moment de la réalisation (une photo tous les matins durant l'année scolaire 2008-2009)


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec*








*self_sculpture_01_affiche*. Impression numérique sur papier.
40 x 60 cm. 20080810 © Tous droits réservés.






_self_sculpture_01_affiche_ est issue d'un film, ramené à une image par seconde, montrant le processus de création qui permet de réaliser sa propre sculpture en cire depuis la pièce en bronze servant d'empreinte.​


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) - jusqu'au 10 juin - 10h38 et 48 sec*





Clic-image Blah blah blah
Instant Geek Staïle au Bar du 110 

​


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s)* -* 10 juin 2009* - *Aux alentours de 10h38 et 48 secondes.

*




​


----------



## cornelie (8 Juin 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s).*

 10 Juin. Aux alentours de 10h38 et 48 secondes.  






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## macmarco (9 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s)*, jusqu'au 10/06/2009 à 10:38:48


----------



## IP (9 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s).*

 10 Juin. Aux alentours de 10h38 et 48 secondes.  







​


----------



## iNano (9 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s).*10 Juin. Aux alentours de 10h38 et 48 secondes.  





​


----------



## GroDan (10 Juin 2009)

*Instant(s) > 10 juin - 10h38mns48sec*



​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h : 

*Suspendu*





* ( Click to zoom. ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h : 

*Suspendu*​


----------



## macmarco (11 Juin 2009)

*Suspendu*, jusqu'au 14/06/2009 à 05:00


----------



## cornelie (11 Juin 2009)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Juin 2009)

Je croyais que Transport en Montagne était passé ?


----------



## IP (11 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h : 

*Suspendu*



​


----------



## LeProf (11 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h

SUSPENDU




​


_Dune du Pilat - 17 Août 2002_


----------



## doudou83 (11 Juin 2009)

*Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00







*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Juin 2009)

*Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00









*​


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2009)

_Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00_​


----------



## joanes (12 Juin 2009)

_Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00_​






​


----------



## Zebrinha (12 Juin 2009)

Suspendu  ---> 14 juin vers 5h00


----------



## dadoo113 (12 Juin 2009)

suspendu -> 14 juin vers 5h


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2009)

_Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00_



​


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## iFabien (13 Juin 2009)

_*Suspendu* - jusqu'au 14/06/2009 vers 5h00_


----------



## quenaur (13 Juin 2009)

Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/09 vers 5h


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2009)

Suspendu jusqu'au 14/06/09 vers 5h




​


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (14 Juin 2009)

*Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h*


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Juin 2009)

*Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h*








​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h :

*  Sauvage *





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h :

Sauvage


----------



## cooper (15 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h :

*Sauvage*


----------



## joanes (15 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h :

*  Sauvage






*​


----------



## cornelie (15 Juin 2009)




----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2009)

_Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14_​h


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2009)

*Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h*​


----------



## dofre b (16 Juin 2009)

Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h


----------



## IP (16 Juin 2009)

*Sauvage jusqu'au 17/06/09 vers 14h*


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2009)

*Sauvage 
Le 17/06/09
à 14h*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Sauvage 
Le 17/06/09
à 14h​


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2009)

PS :  merki !!!!


----------



## quenaur (17 Juin 2009)

*Merci à tous les participants *​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 vers 20h30 : 

* DANGER !  *





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 vers 20h30 : 

DANGER !


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 vers 20h30 : 

* DANGER !  *










​


----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 vers 20h30 : 

* DANGER !  *




​


----------



## IP (19 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 vers 20h30 : 

* DANGER !  *




​
Ne pas mettre un patte d'ans l'eau, sinon aï aï aï...  :-(


----------



## macmarco (19 Juin 2009)

*Danger !* Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 à 20:30


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Juin 2009)

Danger!   -----> 21 juin 09 à 20h30





Quand boeuf musqué faché, lui foncer sur tout ce qui bouge. Et boeuf musqué toujours faché!​


----------



## cornelie (20 Juin 2009)

> Ce barrage a été utilisé pour le saut à l'élastique du film GoldenEye de James Bond


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2009)

_Danger ! Jusqu'au 21/06/2009 à 20h3​_0





Châteauneuf-sur-Charente


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Juin 2009)

Une après-midi avec les pompiers de Clermont. Rupture de canalisation.​


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Juin 2009)




----------



## quenaur (21 Juin 2009)

Danger! jusqu'au 21/06/2009 20h30


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Juin 2009)




----------



## GroDan (23 Juin 2009)

Ciergé, c'est un truc de Bougnats, ça ?!:mouais:
J'aime bien débredinoir aussi, c'est encore plus exotique.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juin 2009)

Clergé. Jusqu'au 25 Juin. 20 Heures 40 et quelques secondes. 







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


( En affichant *ma photo en grande taille*, vous pourrez lire l'inscription "Hermandad de Nuestro Padre Jesus". Petite explication *ici*.  )  
​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Human-Fly a dit:


> TOF
> 
> ​


CouleurSud!


----------



## doudou83 (23 Juin 2009)

*Clergé. Jusqu'au* *25 juin*. *20 heures 40 et quelques secondes.*






​


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

Pour Xav : oui, oui, c'est bien lui ! ​ ​


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Clergé, clergé ... pas super facile. Sépulture et cimetière ça passe ? on est pas si loin que ça ...


----------



## yvos (23 Juin 2009)




----------



## joanes (23 Juin 2009)

Le curé vient de partir ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (23 Juin 2009)

*Clergé. 
Jusqu'au 25 Juin. 20 Heures 40 et quelques secondes.








*​


----------



## cornelie (24 Juin 2009)




----------



## GroDan (24 Juin 2009)

​


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

​
Bon et après, c'est sûr, on aura pas le thème soutane avant l'automne? Ah ok, bon bah, alors une photo de préparation de communion, à l'arrache en Gold 200


----------



## cooper (24 Juin 2009)

*Clergé jusqu'au 25 juin vers 20h40





*​


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## Lalis (25 Juin 2009)

*Clergé*
*Jusqu'au 25 juin vers 20h40 (et des poussières)
*


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2009)

A défaut d'une photo correspondante, une *définition* du clergé pour clarifier le sujet (Et G. est notre ami  ), y'a comme un flottement là non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22h30 : 

*Angle(s)*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2009)

*Angle(s)*, jusqu'au 28/06/2009 à 22:30



[Edith]
Oups !!! J'ai lu trop vite et la photo de Human, étant donné où elle a l'air d'avoir été prise, m'a fait partir sur la Cité des Anges 
On va dire que c'est un _ang*l*e_ de vue&#8230; 

[/Edith]

PS : Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

macmarco a dit:


> *Ange(s)*, jusqu'au 28/06/2009 à 22:30


Le thème c'est "Ang*l*e(s)"


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2009)

Jean Marc, t'as volé un "L" ! (voire deux si j'en crois ton ange )

(grillée.. salut jp..)


----------



## IP (26 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22h30 : 

*Angle(s)*




​


----------



## doudou83 (26 Juin 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22h30* :

Angle(s)






*​


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

_Jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22h30 :

*Angle(s)*_




​


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juin 2009)

*Angle(s)*, jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22:30


----------



## quenaur (26 Juin 2009)

Angle(s), jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22:30


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2009)

_Angle(s), jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22:30_​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Pfuooouuuiiiii, j'ai cru que l'sujet virait sur la pédicure ... ​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (27 Juin 2009)

*Angle(s), jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22:30*


----------



## iFabien (27 Juin 2009)

*Angle(s)*
jusqu'au 28/06/2009 vers 22:30


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Cela faisait très longtemps que je n'avais pas proposé de sujet alors je vous soumets celui-ci:

*Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
Jusqu'au 02 Juillet 2009 14:30* (environ)​


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Juin 2009)

*Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
Jusqu'au 02 Juillet 2009 14:30* (environ)​




​


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Juillet 2009)

Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
Jusqu'au 02 Juillet 2009 14:30






​


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2009)

Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré) - 02/07/09 - 14h30




​


----------



## doudou83 (1 Juillet 2009)

*Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
Jusqu'au 02 Juillet 2009 14:30* (environ)







​


----------



## IP (1 Juillet 2009)

Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré) - 02/07/09 - 14h30




​


----------



## Luc G (1 Juillet 2009)

_Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré) - 02/07/09 - 14h30​_





Sur le Sauveterre


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2009)

kromozom a dit:


> (...)
> 
> *Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
> Jusqu'au 02 Juillet 2009 14:30* (*environ*  )
> ...





 
* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2009)

*Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)  
Le 03 juillet 2009* (hum... 72h à partir du 30 juin, ça fait bien 3 jours, donc le 03, non ? :mouais: )
_*14h30*_




Bon j'avoue, oui la mienne aussi est complètement floue... Dans ce cas là c'est une vue au travers d'un judas ; les artefacts sont donc plus ou moins voulus. Sans être vraiment recherchés, ils sont une partie du principe. J'ai quand même un p'tit faible  pour cette roue en mini-monde, mais bon mon objectivité envers cette photo est peut-être biaisée.


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Juillet 2009)

C'est mes yeux ou la photo de Doudou est floue ? 
Je ne suis pas anti-flou, loin de là, mais enfin quand même !


----------



## ange_63 (2 Juillet 2009)

*Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)  
Le 03 juillet 2009* (hum... 72h à partir du 30 juin, ça fait bien 3 jours, donc le 03, non ? :mouais: )
_*14h30*_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Oui bon ça va, j'sais pas compter et alors ... De tout façon, j'ai que deux doigts, un pour déclencher et l'autre pour me gratter l'pif et manque de pot ils sont tout les deux sur la même main ...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Juillet 2009)

lumai a dit:


> *Dans un cercle (au propre comme au figuré)
> Le 03 juillet 2009* (hum... 72h à partir du 30 juin, ça fait bien 3 jours, donc le 03, non ? :mouais: )
> _*14h30*_​



Moi ça m'arrange bien que Lumai ai recalculé la date, le 3 juillet c'est mieux en effet  
Déjà que 72h ça passe trop vite alors 48h...:afraid: Je n'ai pas le temps de participer le plus souvent.


:love:


----------



## dadoo113 (4 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"*
jusqu'au 07 Juillet vers 19h






j'espère que j'ai le droit de lancer un thème ?!?


----------



## cooper (4 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"*, jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"*, jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or" jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h*


----------



## willsdorf (5 Juillet 2009)

"C'est de l'or", jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2009)

*C'est de l'or
jusqu'au 7 juillet 
vers 19h*






​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Juillet 2009)

*
"C'est de l'or"*

jusqu'au 07 Juillet vers 19h






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Lalis (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"*

_jusqu'au 07 Juillet vers 19h_





​


----------



## Baracca (5 Juillet 2009)

*" C'est de l'Or "
*Jusqu'au 07 Juillet 19h00





Ps: un petit coucou a ceux qui se reconnaitront ​


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"*, jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h


----------



## quenaur (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"* jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"* jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h






​


----------



## macaronique (5 Juillet 2009)

*"C'est de l'or"* jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h






​
Édit : c'est un panneau solaire


----------



## Zebrinha (6 Juillet 2009)

"C'est de l'or!" --->7 juillet vers 19h​


​


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

*C'est de l'or*, jusqu'au 7 juillet vers 19h






(clik clik )​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## quenaur (6 Juillet 2009)

Désolé :rose:​


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03
*


----------



## quenaur (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Mops Argo (7 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03





*​


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03
 






​


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2009)

_Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03​_


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s)*, jusqu'au 10 juillet 20:03






(clil clik )​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s), jusqu'au 10 juillet 20:03


----------



## Baracca (8 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03




​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03





​


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s)*, jusqu'au 10/07/2009 à 20:03


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s)*, jusqu'au 10/07/2009 à 20:03





​


----------



## dadoo113 (8 Juillet 2009)

Cité d'Obidos, au Portugal.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s)*, jusqu'au 10/07/2009 à 20:03



​


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet  20h03
*




​


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet  20h03
*




​


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) - 10/07/09 - 20h03





​


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) - 10/07/09 - 20h03*



​
_Les toits, on peut les photographier. On peut aussi monter dessus et voir ce que personne ne voit du sol. Je vous fais grâce des détails de la terrasse et pourtant j'ai longtemps hésité avec une toiture terrasse bitumineuse où les fleurs avaient gagné sur les caissons de climatisation... Cliché donc pris ce matin en expertise_


----------



## teo (10 Juillet 2009)

*Toiture(s) - 10/07/09 - 20h03*





clic-image blah blah blah​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2009)

*
Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03
*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *

 ( Série *ici*.  ) 
​


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03






(DocEvil)​


----------



## dofre b (10 Juillet 2009)

Toiture(s) jusqu'au 10 juillet 20h03


----------



## cooper (11 Juillet 2009)

*Improbable* jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2009)

*Improbable* jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35





​


----------



## willsdorf (11 Juillet 2009)

Improbable jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2009)

*

Improbable* jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35






* ( click to zoom.  ) *

( Série *ici*.  ) ​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Improbable jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35


----------



## doudou83 (13 Juillet 2009)

*Improbable* jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35







​


----------



## oligo (13 Juillet 2009)

* Improbable* jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35






gay pride 09 New York. Improbable car j'ai été là au bon endroit au bon moment ​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juillet 2009)

Pourquoi ai-je immédiatement pensé à Amok en voyant cette belle image? :mouais:  Sans doute les bas résilles.

Edit: je cherche une photo à poster, illico. 

Hop...

*Improbable*
jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35


----------



## quenaur (14 Juillet 2009)

Improbable jusqu'au 14 juillet 13h35​]






Avec un peu de retard​


----------



## cooper (18 Juillet 2009)

** jusqu'au 21 juillet 12h53


----------



## doudou83 (18 Juillet 2009)

bonne initiative mais quel est donc le sujet ?
-clin d'oeil
-chat
-duo
-oreille
ou moustache ?


----------



## Baracca (18 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> bonne initiative mais quel est donc le sujet ?
> -clin d'oeil
> -chat
> -duo
> ...



y a aussi,

-Chatte
-Minou
-Poils ras
-...


----------



## vleroy (18 Juillet 2009)

se faire bouffer la laine  sur le dos...

Mouais... c'est un thème comme un autre


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> bonne initiative mais quel est donc le sujet ?



À mon avis c'est . Soit un thème assez libre puisque tout ce qui est  peut être posté.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juillet 2009)

De toute façon, le sujet est déjà hors sujet.

Pour poster une image sur le sujet qui n'est plus là :




​


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

Le fait que les modos de portfolio goutent actuellement un repos bien mérité, tous frais payés par macg, dans un lieu gardé secret (dont on peut seulement dire que l'eau y est aussi chaude que les femmes) ne sous-entend pas que ce sujet au thème précis doit partir en couilles.

Ne jouez donc pas aux gamins qui profitent de l'absence du prof pour faire n'importe quoi, et le message suivant le mien doit proposer un thème. Ou ne pas être.

Merci de votre attention (©Nephou).


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2009)

_Si j&#8217;osais&#8230;
_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

Allez, jose :
*(f)estival* _jusquau 21 juillet 2009_


----------



## vleroy (18 Juillet 2009)

*(f)estival jusquau 21 juillet 2009​*



​
Bah quoi, on shoote et on cadre comme on peut quand les appareils sont interdits :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

*(f)estival jusquau 21 juillet 2009*


----------



## doudou83 (19 Juillet 2009)

*(f)estival jusquau 21 juillet 2009*







​


----------



## cooper (19 Juillet 2009)

*(F)estival* _jusqu&#8217;au 21 juillet 2009_






Avignon 2009​


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2009)

* (f)estival jusqu&#8217;au 21 juillet 2009* (vers 18h, je présume!  )





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## oligo (20 Juillet 2009)

*(F)estival* _jusquau 21 juillet 2009_





​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Aire de jeux, c'est jusqu'au 28 Juillet aux environ de 13:50


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Aire de jeux, jusqu'au 28 Juillet vers 13:50


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2009)

Aire de jeux, c'est jusqu'au 28 Juillet aux environ de 13:50





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​ ​


----------



## dadoo113 (27 Juillet 2009)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aire de jeux, c'est jusqu'au 28 Juillet aux environ de 13:50
> ​







​


----------



## doudou83 (27 Juillet 2009)

Aire de jeux, c'est jusqu'au 28 Juillet aux environ de 13:50







​


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2009)

*Aire de jeux*, jusqu'au 28/07/2009 à 13:50


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Août 2009)

*SURF*
Jusqu'au 4 aout, 12h.
​ 



​


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 4 août, 12h : 

*SURF*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 4 août, 12h : 

SURF






​


----------



## plovemax (1 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 4 août, 12h : 

SURF


----------



## le_GG (1 Août 2009)

[URL=http://img86.imageshack.us/i/000018r.jpg/]
	


[/URL]


----------



## Madeline (2 Août 2009)

SURF
Jusqu'au 4 août 12h


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2009)

SURF - In memoriam Couleur Sud
Jusqu'au 4 août 12h​


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2009)

*SURF*
Jusqu'au 4 aout, 12h.
​












La dernière fois que j'ai photographié des surfeurs, ils avaient apporté une pellicule que j'avais monté dans le reflex argentique et étaient reparti avec sans me donner de nouvelles pour avoir un double des clichés. Donc je me suis résolu à faire une capture d'écran d'une vidéo réalisée l'année passée avec en arrière plan le navigateur internet, le surf web quoi C'est ce qui m'est venu de suite à l'esprit quand L'écrieur a lancé le thème car je me savais dans l'incapacité d'y répondre dans les règles Et plutôt que de vous mettre cette image sortie de son contexte, l'image mouvement, vous pouvez cliquer sur le visuel pour voir la vidéo de 53s. en boucle. Le son n'est pas au top alors doucement sur le volume​


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/08/2009 vers 14h :

* Aux frontières de l'étrange... * 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## quenaur (4 Août 2009)

*Aux frontières de l'étrange*
Jusqu'au 7/08 vers 14h


----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2009)

*Aux frontières de l'étrange*
Jusqu'au 7/08 vers 14h




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (4 Août 2009)

​


----------



## iFabien (4 Août 2009)

*Aux frontières de l'étrange*
Jusqu'au 7/08 vers 14h


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2009)

*Aux frontières de l'étrange*
Jusqu'au 7/08 vers 14h





​


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2009)

*Aux frontières de l'étrange*, jusqu'au 07/08/2009 à 14:00


----------



## doudou83 (4 Août 2009)

*Jusqu'au 7/08/2009 vers 14h :*

*Aux frontières de l'étrange...*







​


----------



## Baracca (4 Août 2009)

*Jusqu'au 7/08/2009 vers 14h :*

*Aux frontières de l'étrange...




*​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/08/2009 vers 14h :

Aux frontières de l'étrange...






J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à faire un choix entre cette photo et celle-la
Sinon j'aime bien le sujet. ​
PS: je tiens à dire que l'on m'a déjà fait le coup du "il a une toute petite zézette en boulon"... Oui oui, ici et non, je ne citerai aucun nom.
EDIT: J'me demande même si c'était pas JP d'ailleurs ou JPTK, j'hésite ...


----------



## cooper (7 Août 2009)

Aux frontières de l'étrange, jusqu'au 07/08/2009 à 14:00




​


----------



## le_GG (7 Août 2009)

oops ... j'étais parti sur l'étrange mais délai expiré ...
alors c'est quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2009)

le_GG a dit:


> oops ... j'étais parti sur l'étrange mais délai expiré ...
> alors c'est quoi maintenant ?




Je crois que personne n'en sait encore rien... 

C'est peut-être toi qui vas le proposer, le nouveau thème!  
Il te suffit de regarder *cette liste*, et de proposer quelque chose de pas trop redondant par rapport à ce qui a déjà été fait. 
Idéalement, un thème que tout le monde puisse traiter.


----------



## LeProf (7 Août 2009)

le_GG a dit:


> oops ... j'étais parti sur l'étrange mais délai expiré ...
> alors c'est quoi maintenant ?



C'est le premier qui poste après le délai, qui fixe le nouveau thème et le nouveau délai ...

Donc c'est à toi de jouer


----------



## le_GG (8 Août 2009)

*LE SOLEIL
11/08/09 12h30
*




​


----------



## dadoo113 (8 Août 2009)

LE SOLEIL
11/08/09 12h30


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2009)

*Le soleil*, jusqu'au 11/08/2009 à 12:30


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2009)

Le soleil, jusqu'au 11/08/2009 à 12:30​


----------



## quenaur (8 Août 2009)

Le soleil jusqu'au 11/08/09 à 12h30


----------



## doudou83 (8 Août 2009)

*Le soleil, jusqu'au 11/08/2009 à 12:30*






​


----------



## Baracca (8 Août 2009)

*Le soleil, jusqu'au 11/08/2009 à 12:30






*​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2009)

Le soleil jusqu'au 11/08/09 à 12h30


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Août 2009)

Le soleil jusqu'au 11/08/09 à 12h30 






​


----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2009)

Le soleil
- 11.08.09 -
12h30​


.
.


----------



## CataTon (9 Août 2009)

Le soleil
- 11.08.09 -
12h30


----------



## mado (9 Août 2009)

Le soleil - 11/08/09 - 12h30




​


----------



## willsdorf (9 Août 2009)

Le soleil - 11/08/09 - 12h30


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Août 2009)

Le soleil - 11/08/09 - 12h30




​_Muenda, RDC, juillet 2009_


----------



## oligo (10 Août 2009)

Le soleil - 11/08/09 - 12h30






Ce qu'on peut griller sur ce lac... ​


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2009)

*Le soleil - 11/08/09 - 12h30*





Sorti de la tente, sortie du Holga, le soleil pointait sur nez et venait irradier un Ektar 100 
Ce week-end, le soleil en Bretagne nous l'a joué floridien ​


----------



## Sloughi (10 Août 2009)

Le soleil -11/08/09-12h30​


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Août 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (11 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 11/08/09 vers 12h30 :

*LE SOLEIL*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

*Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25*





oui mais défense de quoi? :rose:​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Août 2009)

Défense des navires contre les récifs ? 

(Phare de Neist Point, Ile de Skye, archipel des Hébrides. On devine les remous du courant à droite de l'image)


----------



## oligo (11 Août 2009)

*Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25

Pas besoin de commentaires je crois...





*​


----------



## bokeh (11 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> *Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25
> 
> Pas besoin de commentaires je crois...
> 
> ...


vBull t'as *défendu* de poster ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25






Base Sous-Marine de Bordeaux​


----------



## Baracca (12 Août 2009)

Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25





Ps: après plusieurs recherche sur cette avion furtif (ni un U2, ni un Blackbird, ni un Loockeed,etc...) qui est sur le porte avion US Intrepid, je ne trouve pas le modèle exact, si quelqu'un sait, qu'il me fasse signe  ​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2009)

A priori c'est bien un Lockheed BlackBird (ou Oxcart) A-12 (dont a dérivé le plus connu BlackBird SR-71)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_A-12
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_A-12_Oxcart
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Air_Space_Museum-New_York_City_New_York.html#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jkottke/3697563607/


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Août 2009)

Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25







​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2009)

*
Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25*

Défense d'y voir... 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Août 2009)

Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers 13h25






​


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2009)

*
Défense... jusqu'au 14/08 vers13h25*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/08/2009 vers 21h : 

*Caché(e)*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## bcommeberenice (14 Août 2009)

Jusqu'au 17/08/2009 vers 21h : 

*Caché(e)*









​


----------



## macmarco (15 Août 2009)

*Caché(e)*, jusqu'au 17/08/2009 à 21:00


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Août 2009)

Caché(e), jusqu'au 17/08/2009 à 21:00




​


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2009)

Caché(e), jusqu'au 17/08/2009 à 21:00






(voir la petite bête derrière la tortue...)​


----------



## quenaur (20 Août 2009)

*Serpentin(e) jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40*


----------



## iFabien (20 Août 2009)

*Serpentin(e)*
jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

J'ai eu du mal, mais j'ai trouvé ! Reichtag. Berlin.​


----------



## Lily-C (21 Août 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2009)

*Serpentin(e) jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Amok (21 Août 2009)

Evidemment...


----------



## joanes (21 Août 2009)

​


----------



## Baracca (21 Août 2009)

*Serpentin(e) jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40

*



Ps: ou comment se faire griller par Amok ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (21 Août 2009)

*Serpentin(e) jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40

*​



​


----------



## Luc G (23 Août 2009)

_Serpentin(e) jusqu'au 23/08/09 vers 14h40​_


----------



## Lily-C (23 Août 2009)

*"Tout Rond", jusqu'au 26/08 à 17h25





*​


----------



## oligo (23 Août 2009)

*"Tout Rond", jusqu'au 26/08 à 17h25







*Peut être déjà postée, mais je suis pas sûr... Je crois pas:rose::rose:

​


----------



## DeepDark (23 Août 2009)

_"Tout Rond"_; jusqu'au 26-08 à 17:25







(clik clik )​


----------



## cooper (24 Août 2009)

_"*Tout Rond*"_; jusqu'au 26-08 à 17:25




​


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2009)

*Tout rond*, jusqu'au 26/08/2009 à 17:25


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2009)

Tout rond
- 26.08.2009 -
17:25




.
.


----------



## quenaur (25 Août 2009)

"Tout Rond"; jusqu'au 26-08 à 17:25


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2009)

*
"Tout Rond", jusqu'au 26/08 à 17h25






 ( Click to zoom.  ) 
​*​


----------



## dadoo113 (28 Août 2009)

Produit de région jusqu'au 31 Aout 18h27 et 30 secondes


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

Bifurcations - 14/09 -10h







_Je rappelle que la liste des thèmes passés est ici
Merci Iota _


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Septembre 2009)

Bifurcation 14/09 10h
PS : merci Yvos de redonner vie à ce sujet, j'avais essayé y'a quelques temps, sans succès ! snif...


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2009)

*Bifurcation(s)*, jusqu'au 14/09/2009 à 10:00


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 14/09 vers 10h : 

*Bifurcations*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Lily-C (12 Septembre 2009)

impossible de descendre à 150k sans pixeliser l'image 
en plus grand : ici ...


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 14/09 vers 10h :​_


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2009)

Intersection
- 14 sept 2009 -
10h​.
.


.
.


----------



## dadoo113 (13 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Intersection
> - 14 sept 2009 -
> 10h​.
> .
> ...



c'est pas intersections, mais bifurcation le thème  m'enfin c'est quasi pareil !!

_Edit : merci de ne pas citer les photos._


----------



## DeepDark (14 Septembre 2009)

_*Bifurcation(s)*_. Jusqu'au 14/09/2009 à 10:00






(-.-. .-.. .. -.-  )​


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Septembre 2009)

Rentrée des classes jusqu'au 18.09 17h41







PS : Je suis toujours fortement opposé au décès de ce topic !


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

_En même temps, avec "Rentrée des classes" et "Produits de région", c'est coton 

Ne le prends pas mal, mais bon, une photo de classeur, c'est pas non plus enthousiasmant et si tu n'avais pas été l'initiateur du sujet, j'aurai retiré la photo..._


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _En même temps, avec "Rentrée des classes" et "Produits de région", c'est coton
> 
> Ne le prends pas mal, mais bon, une photo de classeur, c'est pas non plus enthousiasmant et si tu n'avais pas été l'initiateur du sujet, j'aurai retiré la photo..._



Etant l'initiateur du thread, je retire la photo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> PS : Je suis toujours fortement opposé au décès de ce topic !



Ce n'est pas une raison pour lui donner l'extrême onction avant qu'il ait un pied dans la tombe et l'autre qui y glisse !


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

Est-il nécessaire d'en rajouter, vous deux?   Aller hop, à vos cartables !


----------



## dadoo113 (16 Septembre 2009)

tant pis,
j'ai essayé de "coller à l'actu"....

je laisse le topic mourir. définitivement cette fois ci.:rose:


----------



## vleroy (16 Septembre 2009)

*De part et d'autre... jusqu'au 19/9 à 8h00*






Basé sur deux clichés réalisés avec un coronet de 1937 sur du ilford 100
Texture et idée de présentation par SkeletalMess
*>> la HD <<*​


----------



## cooper (16 Septembre 2009)

*De part et d'autre... jusqu'au 19/9 à 8h00*




​


----------



## cornelie (16 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2009)

_De part et d'autre .... jusqu'au 19/09 à 8h00​_


----------



## samoussa (17 Septembre 2009)

​


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Septembre 2009)

*

De part et d'autre... jusqu'au 19/9 à 8h00*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​ ​


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2009)

*Partir en vrille  jusqu'au 24/9 à 9h00*



​
C'est large comme thème ça


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2009)

Partir en vrille - 24/09/09 - 9h00




​


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2009)

Partir en vrille - 24/09/09 - 9h00





​


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2009)

_Partir en vrille - 24/09/09 - 9h00​_





J'en suis resté au premier degré, vraiment au premier degré 
PS (pour les copains de Patochman ) le clocher de Barran dans le Gers


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2009)

Partir en vrille - 24/09/09 - 9h00





Niedermorschwihr, Alsace​(Luc, )


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

j'ai bien mis 15 minutes pour saisir le premier degré


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai bien mis 15 minutes pour saisir le premier degré



Toi tu pars en cacahouètes 
Ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le sujet


Ouaip... Le sujet c'est de convaincre avec des photos... Pour l'instant je dois dire qu'on est loin du compte...


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip... Le sujet c'est de convaincre avec des photos... Pour l'instant je dois dire qu'on est loin du compte...



je dois dire que je m'attendais à des choses type lightpainting ou comme mado... mais l'heure n'est pas épuisée


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip... Le sujet c'est de convaincre avec des photos... Pour l'instant je dois dire qu'on est loin du compte...



Ce n'est pas le fil "vos plus belles photos" non plus 
Évidemment, mieux sont les photos mieux c'est. Mais l'idée de base (j'ai été relire le premier post de Dendrimere et quelques-uns qui suivaient) c'est la contrainte du thème. Et ce qui est amusant (je n'ai pas dit forcément artistique ) c'est la diversité d'interprétation du thème. Sûr que si tout le monde met un clocher tors, ça va être ringard (histoire de donner des idées à ceux qui en manquent, on pourrait imaginer 20 photos de tire-bouchon ). Mais que l'expression "partir en vrille" puisse être prise au sens géométrique comme au sens figuré, c'est, à mon sens, ce qui est intéressant. C'est un truc fait pour développer l'imagination  comme l'ont très bien montré Mado et l'écrieur. Mais je pense que ce qui est marrant, c'est qu'il y ait aussi des tire-bouchons (bon, je l'ai assez dit, y a quelqu'un qui va en coller un )

Digression : j'ai failli mettre celle-ci parce qu'il y avait, enfin à mon sens , à la fois la vrille et l'idée qu'on était bien parti en vrille  Le premier départ en vrille


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

_on reprend le fil normalement, merci_ 

_Je rappelle toutefois ce message qui était à l'époque la condition de réouverture de ce sujet qui avait déjà souffert _


----------



## macmarco (23 Septembre 2009)

*Partir en vrille*, jusqu'au 24/09/2009 à 09:00


----------



## quenaur (23 Septembre 2009)

Partir en vrille jusqu'au 24/09/2009 9h


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2009)

Partir en vrille jusqu'au 24/09/2009 9h





Clic pour voir en plus grand​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2009)

*
 &#8226; Jusqu'au 24/9 à 9h00 :

Partir en vrille





 ( Click to zoom.  ) 
​*​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 vers 5h00 : 

* Some Kind of Magic *






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2009)

partir en vrille


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 vers 5h00 : 

* Some Kind of Magic *​ 





canon eos 300  fuji pro160S​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 vers 5h00 : 

* Some Kind of Magic *​ 





​


----------



## dadoo113 (25 Septembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 vers 5h00 : 

Some Kind of Magic


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 vers 5h00 : Some Kind of Magic​_


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> http://luc.greliche.free.fr/Luc_Galeries/SaintChelydArte_2009/mediafiles/l81.jpg


C'est La Moque, derrière la p'tite dame ?!... 


=>[]


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2009)

*Some kind of magic*, jusqu'au 28/09/2009 à 05:00


----------



## cooper (25 Septembre 2009)

_*Some kind of magic*_, jusqu'au 28/09/2009 à 05:00


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2009)

Some kind of magic, jusqu'au 28/09/2009 à 05:00



​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Septembre 2009)

*Some kind of magic*. Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 à 05:00.






(clik )​
En plus grand ici.​


----------



## Baracca (27 Septembre 2009)

*Some kind of magic*. Jusqu'au 28/09/2009 à 05:00​


----------



## samoussa (30 Septembre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*



​


----------



## Zebrinha (1 Octobre 2009)

A la bouffe! ---> 3 octobre 23h25





(Restaurant "la Baleine", Spitzberg)​


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe! ---> 3 octobre 23h25*


----------



## doudou83 (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*






​


----------



## dadoo113 (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*


----------



## kisbizz (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*


----------



## Eniluap (1 Octobre 2009)

L'un de mes desserts préférés, le Baba au Rhum! Mais alors quand il est servi avec la bouteille de rhum sur la table à la bonne franquette c'est encore meilleur! ​


----------



## yvos (1 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Baracca (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25





*​


----------



## joanes (1 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*






​


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2009)

_À la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25​_




La Bête du Gévaudan à Auvers


----------



## Lalis (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*






_(recette sur simple demande)_
​


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2009)

*À la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*






​


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe*, jusqu'au 03/10/2009 à 23:25


----------



## bcommeberenice (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*





​


----------



## lumai (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe, 
jusqu'au 03/10/2009 à 23:25*​


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe, 
jusqu'au 03/10/2009 à 23:25*


----------



## DeepDark (2 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe*. Jusqu'au 03/10/2009 à 23:25.







 :love:​


----------



## quenaur (2 Octobre 2009)

À la bouffe jusqu'au 3/10/2009 23h25


----------



## cooper (2 Octobre 2009)

_*A la bouffe*_ - 3 octobre 23 h 25




​


----------



## Raf (3 Octobre 2009)

*A la bouffe - 3 octobre 23 h 25*


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2009)

Si je puis me permettre : ce sujet s'appelle "72 heures pour convaincre"...
Globalement, depuis qqs temps, je ne suis pas franchement convaincu...

Maintenant, ce n'est qu'un avis perso, hein, pas une attaque.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00






Paris XIV


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

Bon, je me désabonne...


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00*




​essayons ...


----------



## joanes (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00*




​


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Craquounette (7 Octobre 2009)

- Paysages urbains -
- 09 Octobre 2009 -  
8h00​


----------



## dadoo113 (7 Octobre 2009)

- Paysages urbains -
- 09 Octobre 2009 - 
8h00​





La compression fait bobo au noir et blanc.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Octobre 2009)

dadoo113 a dit:


> La compression fait bobo au noir et blanc.


Quand est ce que vous allez arrêter de couiner après la compression alors que vous n'êtes même pas foutus de compresser correctement?
Ton image fait 102 ko alors que tu as droit a 150 ko. Peut etre qu'a 150 la compression se ressent moins non?  Et si même a 150 ko ca ne va toujours pas il n'est pas interdit de réduire la taille de ton image.


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand est ce que vous allez arrêter de couiner après la compression alors que vous n'êtes même pas foutus de compresser correctement?
> Ton image fait 102 ko alors que tu as droit a 150 ko. Peut etre qu'a 150 la compression se ressent moins non?  Et si même a 150 ko ca ne va toujours pas il n'est pas interdit de réduire la taille de ton image.




T'es pas désabonné, toi?  J'peux même plus faire le monsieur modérateur, moi, tout est dit avant!  

_Avis à la population: arrêtez de vous prendre le choux avec ces histoires de compression et de poids. Les limites imposées ne sont nullement un frein pour poster de photos qui déchirent et aussi pour apprécier celles des autres. Par contre, cadrage, sujet, composition, c'est déjà nettement plus important. _


----------



## samoussa (7 Octobre 2009)

Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Octobre 2009)

Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00


----------



## sundance (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains
09 Octobre vers 8h00*

Voir la pièce jointe 22389​

troupeau de CV place de la concorde.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2009)




----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains*, jusqu'au 09/10/2009 à 08:00



(clic+)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains* jusqu'au 09/10/2009 à 08:00






P'tain de compression, c't'a faute JP, à cause de toi mon image est toute noire et blanche et en plus elle fait que 107kio, chié à la fin. :hein:​


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2009)

*Paysages urbains
9 octobre vers 8h00*


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2009)

Paysages urbains - 09/10/09 - 8h00




​


----------



## quenaur (7 Octobre 2009)

- Paysages urbains -
- 09 Octobre 2009 - 
8h00


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Octobre 2009)

PS : j'espère bien te convaincre !!!!


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2009)

_*Paysages urbains
09 Octobre 2009
vers 08h00



*_​


----------



## Nephou (7 Octobre 2009)

_*Paysages urbains
09 Octobre 2009
vers 08h00



*_​


----------



## esope (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## cornelie (8 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 10 octobre ( et non pas 9 octobre si je compte bien!...     ) vers 8h00 :
*Paysages urbains*






* ( click to zoom.  ) * ​


----------



## plovemax (8 Octobre 2009)

Paysages urbains
10/10/2009
8h


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2009)

_Paysages Urbains - 10 Octobre 2009 vers 08h00​_




Castres


----------



## fedo (9 Octobre 2009)

_Paysages Urbains - 10 Octobre 2009 vers 08h00_



​
_choisir sa proie_

merci de fusionner (les daubes d'hébergeur français)


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## cooper (9 Octobre 2009)

_*Paysages Urbains*_ - 10 Octobre 2009 vers 08h00


----------



## boodou (10 Octobre 2009)

*



*


----------



## cornelie (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2009)

Bon, aucunes cordes ici, juste des "bout". Bah oui, sur un rafiot, c'est comme au théâtre, il parait que ça porte malheur de parler de corde. Au théâtre ce sont des "ficelles" et sur un navire des "bout". J'suis donc hors sujet avec ma tof.


----------



## Baracca (10 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages - 13/10/2009 vers 11h*



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages - 13/10/2009 vers 11h*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/10/2009 vers 11h :
*Cordes et cordages* 






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 13/10/2009 vers 11h :
*Cordes et cordages* 



​


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2009)

Cordes et cordages - 13/10/09 - vers 11h00





​


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2009)

Clin d'il à Baracca !


----------



## Lalis (11 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages*
*13/10/09 - vers 11h00*




​


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages*, jusqu'au 13/10/2009 à 11:00


----------



## lumai (12 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages
jusqu'au 13/10/2009 
à 11:00



​*


----------



## IP (12 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages
jusqu'au 13/10/2009 
à 11:00


*


----------



## doudou83 (13 Octobre 2009)

*Cordes et cordages - 13/10/2009 vers 11h*






​


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2009)

*HOME MADE - jusqu'au 16/10 vers 18h30*


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

_Je vais laisser ce message et le thème mais please, un peu d'effort sur les photos !   _


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2009)

Dites les gars on n'est pas tous non plus des pros de la photo. Si c'est réservé aux pros, suffit de le dire et on ne postera plus.

Si la photo ou le thème ne plaisent pas, je peux tout effacer.  Y a pas de problème.



Pour une fois que je propose quelque chose :mouais:


----------



## yvos (13 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Dites les gars on n'est pas tous non plus des pros de la photo. Si c'est réservé aux pros, suffit de le dire et on ne postera plus.
> 
> Si la photo ou le thème ne plaisent pas, je peux tout effacer.  Y a pas de problème.
> 
> ...



_Je sens comme une légère démagogie sous-jacente... 

Non, ce n'est pas réservé aux "pros de la photo" mais un petit effort de sélection ne nuit à personne (ceux qui regardent et ceux qui postent) et pas mal, sans être des "pros de la photo", font cet effort. Là, je ne vois rien de cela. Mais je laisse au moins pour saluer ta volonté de relancer le sujet_


----------



## esope (13 Octobre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Dites les gars on n'est pas tous non plus des pros de la photo. Si c'est réservé aux pros, suffit de le dire et on ne postera plus.
> 
> Si la photo ou le thème ne plaisent pas, je peux tout effacer.  Y a pas de problème.
> 
> ...




Ne pas être pro ne veux pas dire que tu dois "bafouer" toutes les règles photographiques... 

Le thème perso je m'en tape la nouille sur un poulailler, c'est juste un prétexte et si j'ai pas envie de poster sur ce thème je poste pas. Mais la qualité de photo, elle, doit être là, c'est le minimum... Alors si personne n'est capable d'un peu d'autocritique ça va partir en sucette (comme ça le fais déjà sur les pages précédentes depuis un bon moment...), comme le fais déjà, malheureusement, "postez vos plus belles photos"...


----------



## LeProf (13 Octobre 2009)

Ca va les gars vous emballez pas, j'ai jamais pensé que cette photo était une réussite...

C'est surtout pour ce quelle représente..... j'ai du me tromper de sujet. j'aurai du la placer ici


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Octobre 2009)

*Home Made - jusqu'au 16/10 vers 18h30




*​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2009)

Ce sujet a rencontré un tel succès que la seule participante (en dehors de l'auteur du sujet en question) en en retard d'une journée sur la dead line.


----------



## LeProf (17 Octobre 2009)

Faut croire que j'ai placé la barre trop haut !!! 


MOUARFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## cooper (18 Octobre 2009)

*Jambes*, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55




​


----------



## Redoch (18 Octobre 2009)

Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55​


----------



## cornelie (18 Octobre 2009)

Jambes dans le stade d'Olympie en Grèce


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 21/10/09 vers 09h55 :

*Jambes*





* ( Click to zoom. :love: ) *​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Octobre 2009)

*Jambes*, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55






​


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2009)

Jambes - 21/10/09 - 9h55




​​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

*Jambes*, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55






​


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2009)

*Jambes*, jusqu'au 21/10/2009 à 09:55


----------



## samoussa (19 Octobre 2009)

Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55​


----------



## joanes (19 Octobre 2009)

Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55​


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2009)

_Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55_​


----------



## GroDan (20 Octobre 2009)

_Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55_




​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2009)

_Jambes, jusqu'au 21/10/09, 09h55_






​


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est ce qui nous pousse, chacun, à poster ici et, plus généralement, dans portfolio certaines de nos photos ? 
Qu'est-ce qui nous pousse à prendre et travailler (ou non) des photos,  à choisir de les partager, de les montrer à d'autres, pour finalement les proposer au regard sur ce forum ?
Est-ce pour attendre  un regard, un retour pour nous conforter dans nos choix, nous permettre d'_apprendre_ en confrontant notre travail (ou non) à ceux d'autres respectés ?
Ou bien est-ce juste une énurésie chronique, comme celle qui pousse les chiens (et certains hommes) à pisser et chier aux quatre coins de la ville, y laisser leur "oeuvre" pour bien marquer leur territoire (merde on  est chez nous aussi, et mon étron peut bien y troner) ?


----------



## quenaur (25 Octobre 2009)

*Peinture(s) jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h*






Peinture à la bombe​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2009)

*Peinture(s) jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h​*




_PS: contrairement à la dernière fois, j'ai essayé de m'appliquer... j'espère que cela vous conviendra ​_


----------



## Baracca (25 Octobre 2009)

*Peinture(s) jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h





*(au MET)​


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s) jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s) - 28/10/09 - vers 5h00




​


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s) - 28/10/09 - vers 5h00




​


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2009)

*Peinture(s)*, jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Human-Fly (25 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h : 

* Peinture(s) *





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h : 

*Peinture(s)*​


----------



## oligo (26 Octobre 2009)

Jusqu'au 28/10/09 vers 5h : 

*Peinture(s)





*​


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s), jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00


----------



## cooper (26 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s), jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (26 Octobre 2009)

*Peinture(s), jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00*







*
Peinture(s), jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00*


----------



## iFabien (26 Octobre 2009)

Peinture(s), jusqu'au 28/10/2009 à 05:00


----------



## cooper (30 Octobre 2009)

_*Qui est là ?*_, jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00


----------



## iFabien (30 Octobre 2009)

*Qui est là ?*
jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Octobre 2009)

_*Qui est là ?*_, jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00






​


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2009)

*Qui est là ?* Jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00


----------



## doudou83 (31 Octobre 2009)

_*Qui est là ?*_, jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00






​


----------



## DeepDark (31 Octobre 2009)

*Qui est là?*. Jusqu'au 02/11/2009 à 11:00.






Jim Shaw, Heap, 2005.
_Jouets McDonalds, polystyrène en spray pour plastique, résine, tiges métalliques._
​
Spy Numbers, Palais de Tokyo, Paris.​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 02/11/2009 vers 11:00 :

*Qui est là ?*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 9/11/2009 vers 7h00 : 

* Vertige(s) *






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2009)

*Vertige(s)*, jusqu'au 09/11/2009 à 07:00


----------



## IP (6 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 9/11/2009 vers 7h00 : 
* Vertige(s) *





​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 9/11/2009 vers 7h00 : 
* Vertige(s) *


----------



## doudou83 (7 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 9/11/2009 vers 7h00 : 
* Vertige(s) *






​


----------



## cornelie (7 Novembre 2009)

*Vertige(s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (7 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 9/11/2009 vers 7h00 : 

* Vertige(s) *






 

​


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2009)

Vertige(s) - 09/11/09 - 7h00




​


----------



## joanes (8 Novembre 2009)

Vertige(s) - 09/11/09 - 7h00




​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Novembre 2009)

Vertige(s)  jusqu'au 09/11/09 - 7h00





Dans la vitrine de Repossi, place Vendôme. Cliquer sur l'image pour voir le grand format.
​


----------



## cooper (16 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40





*​


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40


*




​


----------



## samoussa (16 Novembre 2009)

Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange*, jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 12:40


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange*, jusqu'au 19/11/2009 à 12:40​
c'est du recyclage mais je crois que celle-là s'y prête bien 



​


----------



## iFabien (16 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange...*
Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40




​


----------



## GroDan (17 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40*​




​


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40*





​


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40*





​


----------



## cornelie (17 Novembre 2009)

Lieu étrange    Jusqu'au 19/11/09 , 12h 40


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2009)

​


----------



## DeepDark (17 Novembre 2009)

*Lieu étrange...* Jusqu'au 19-11-09. 12:40.




​


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2009)

_Lieu étrange Jusqu'au 19/11/09 , 12h 40​_


----------



## oligo (18 Novembre 2009)

_Lieu étrange Jusqu'au 19/11/09 , 12h 40





_​


----------



## quenaur (18 Novembre 2009)

Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19-11-09. 12:40.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 19/11/09 vers 12h40 :

*Lieu étrange...*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Novembre 2009)

Lieu étrange... Jusqu'au 19/11/09, 12h40





.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 

* Structure(s) *






* ( Click to zoom.  ) * ​


----------



## samoussa (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
Structure(s)


----------



## joanes (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
Structure(s) 





​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
Structure(s) _




​


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
Structure(s) _




​


----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## macmarco (4 Décembre 2009)

*Structure(s)*, jusqu'au 07/12/2009 à 00:00


----------



## boodou (4 Décembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : _
_Structure(s)

_


​


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## dadoo113 (4 Décembre 2009)




----------



## yvos (4 Décembre 2009)

_Oh, on n'est pas dans retouche ou conseils photos hein. Ici, c'est 72h, la crème de la crème, le nectar alors soit vous faites pas de photos penchées, soit vous assumez (c'est mon parti, ça :style. Cela dit, dadoo113, tu sembles souffrir d'une forme particulièrement aïgue de penchite 

Bon, je me permets de nettoyer vos échanges _


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7.12.2009 vers 00h00 : Structure(s)


----------



## oligo (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7.12.2009 vers 00h00 : Structure(s)





​


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7.12.2009 vers 00h00 : Structure(s)


----------



## cornelie (4 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00
Structure(s)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2009)

_Jusqu'au 7.12.2009 vers 00h00 : Structure(s)​_


----------



## iFabien (5 Décembre 2009)

*Structure(s)*
Jusqu'au 7.12.2009 vers 00h00





​


----------



## doudou83 (5 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
*Structure(s) *






​


----------



## cooper (5 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 7/12/2009 vers 0h00 : 
*Structure(s)* 





​


----------



## cooper (13 Décembre 2009)

*Steppes urbaines*, jusqu'au 16/12/09 vers 18h15 :


----------



## doudou83 (14 Décembre 2009)

waouuu trop facile....


----------



## cooper (15 Décembre 2009)

Non mais on peut élargir à *"Jungles urbaines"*, si vous voulez...


----------



## dadoo113 (15 Décembre 2009)

cooper a dit:


> Non mais on peut élargir à *"Jungles urbaines"*, si vous voulez...



Ouais ce serait mieux je crois !






Steppes(s) Urbaine(s) jusqu'au 16/12/09 vers 18h15


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2009)

_Le problème, c'est peut-être moins le sujet proposé, peut-être pas simple (mais personne n'est contraint de poster et je pense qu'il y a matière), que la photo l'illustrant... Je laisse pour l'effort de relance , mais bon 
Accessoirement, Jungles urbaines a déjà été traité. 


*Steppes urbaines* jusqu'au 16/12/2009, donc. _


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2009)

Jusqu'au 16/12/09 vers 18h15 : 

*Steppes urbaines*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## macmarco (15 Décembre 2009)

*Steppes urbaines*, jusqu'au 16/12/2009 à 18:15


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

LA BÊTE ...*
Jusqu'au 10/01/10 ... et quelques.




* JPTK, t'es pas obligé de nous montrer tes coui..es hein!!!

PS: si le sujet a déjà était utilisé, on peut le basculer vers: "tout poilu" par exemple.
Bon... , les règles ne changent toujours pas pour toi JPTK  ...​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

LA BÊTE ...*
Jusqu'au 10/01/10 ... et quelques.


----------



## oligo (8 Janvier 2010)

La bête... Jusqu'au 10/1/10 et quelque...




​


----------



## bcommeberenice (8 Janvier 2010)

LA BÊTE ...*

 Jusqu'au 10/01/10 ... et quelques.







​


----------



## Baracca (8 Janvier 2010)

La bête... Jusqu'au 10/1/10 et quelque...




​


----------



## dadoo113 (8 Janvier 2010)

La bête... Jusqu'au 10/1/10 et quelque...





​
Il est ridicule mon chat par rapport au monstre ci dessus!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Janvier 2010)

*LA BÊTE ...*
Jusqu'au 10/01/10 ... et quelques.*







​


----------



## joanes (8 Janvier 2010)

La bête... (et l'ami de la bête...) Jusqu'au 10/1/10 et quelque...





​


----------



## DeepDark (9 Janvier 2010)

*La bête...* Jusqu'au 10-01-10... et quelques.



​


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Janvier 2010)

*La bête...* Jusqu'au 10-01-10... et quelques.




​
_Kintampo, Ghana. 2007_


----------



## Sloughi (9 Janvier 2010)

*La bête...jusqu'au 10-01-10...et quelques.*​


----------



## dofre b (9 Janvier 2010)

La bête... Jusqu'au 10-01-10... et quelques.


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2010)

La bête... Jusqu'au 10-01-10... et quelques.





Il y a bête et bête...


----------



## iFabien (9 Janvier 2010)

*La bête...*
Jusqu'au 10-01-10... et quelques.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Janvier 2010)

LA BÊTE ...*
Jusqu'au 10/01/10 ... et quelques.





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Ralfix (10 Janvier 2010)

Ca va être un spécial "animal de compagnie".


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2010)




----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2010)

*La Bête*, jusqu'au 10/01/2010 et quelques...


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2010)

Dites, il n'y a que chez moi que nous sommes le 11 ?


----------



## dadoo113 (11 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Dites, il n'y a que chez moi que nous sommes le 11 ?



Je me disais aussi...


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> Dites, il n'y a que chez moi que nous sommes le 11 ?



Je me croyais encore le 1....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

c'est la bête qui est en eux...

ceci dit, très jolis photos.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :

*Métal*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (6 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :

*Métal*




​


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2010)

_Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :​_


----------



## joanes (6 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :

*Métal


*


----------



## Baracca (7 Février 2010)

_Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :




_(Les Dents Du Lac)​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :


----------



## oligo (7 Février 2010)

Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :

*Métal





*​


----------



## iFabien (7 Février 2010)

Métal
Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :


----------



## plovemax (7 Février 2010)

Métal
Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :


----------



## doudou83 (7 Février 2010)

*Jusqu'au 9/02/2010 vers 19h30 :*
*Métal*





​


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Février 2010)




----------



## dadoo113 (23 Février 2010)

*Lever du jour Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07​*






*Lever du jour Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07​*


----------



## joanes (24 Février 2010)

*Lever du jour Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07​*




​


----------



## Lalis (24 Février 2010)

*Lever du jour*_ (sur le Berry) _*Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07*




​


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2010)

*Lever du jour*_ (Nulle-part) _*Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07*





_via flickr_​


----------



## vleroy (24 Février 2010)

*Lever du jour*_ (à l'hopital) _*Jusqu'au 26/02/10, 19h07*



​
Ah le lever du jour... la promesse d&#8217;un jour meilleur, c&#8217;est sûr. 

6h30, mes infirmières ne sont toujours pas passé. Toute la nuit elles ont défilé toutes les deux heures pour vérifier que j&#8217;allais bien. On y prend goût à la fin. Cette expérience aura été finalement assez unique. En dehors des douleurs de ce putain de drain et du poumon qui se recolle doucement après s&#8217;être dégonflé comme un ballon, rester au lit huit jours sans mettre un pied par terre, se laisser servir, le tout sous contrôle médical vaut toutes les morphines du monde... J&#8217;ai joué à Louis XIV pendant huit jours!

7h30. J&#8217;ai pas dormi mais je suis bien. J&#8217;ai presque pas envie de bouger. Pourtant je sais que je sors ce matin. Je ne me suis jamais autant reposé.

8h30. Tiens le jour se lève... Christelle m&#8217;apporte mon petit déj. Elle regarde ma petite boite laquée interrogative. Je lui explique que j&#8217;ai photographié ma nuit et qu&#8217;elle peut refermer la targette si elle veut bien. Elle s&#8217;exécute avec un sourire non dissimulé et me lance en riant : &#8220;bon finalement on va vous garder, on va même vous trouver du boulot!&#8221;

Ah bah ça, je veux bien la croire. A l&#8217;étage pneumologie, c&#8217;est en fait un mouroir qui ne dit pas son nom. Certaines chambres sont même dignes d&#8217;être suivies par Saint Anne. Alors forcément, un jeune qui vient pour un incident sans grande conséquence, ça les change. Finalement, j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression que chacun y a trouvé son compte.

Le jour s&#8217;est levé et moi aussi. La vie est belle aujourd&#8217;hui!


----------



## ranxerox (25 Février 2010)

*lever du jour jusqu'au 26/02/2010







*


----------



## cornelie (25 Février 2010)




----------



## mado (26 Février 2010)

Lever du jour - 26/02 - 19h07




​


----------



## ranxerox (1 Mars 2010)

il me semble que le temps du précédent sujet est épuisé...

aussi je vous propose un nouveau sujet,
à traiter en 72h :

*le café*







nous sommes le 1er mars, il est 9h,

*rvs le 4 mars aux environs de 9h



*je passe la main si ce sujet vous ennuies

; )


----------



## Baracca (1 Mars 2010)

*rvs le 4 mars aux environs de 9h

*Pillule Bleu contre les coups de mous 
* 


*​


----------



## ranxerox (4 Mars 2010)

*sujet clôt
merci baracca d'avoir participé


*


----------



## Baracca (4 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> *sujet clôt
> merci baracca d'avoir participé
> 
> 
> *



Y a pas de quoi


----------



## dadoo113 (16 Mars 2010)

Musique Maestro !!!
Jusqu'au 19 Mars 13h20







J'espère que le thème sera apprécié, ce devrait être assez large, de la photo de concert, aux groupes d'amis, aux soirées dans un bistro, à la fête de la musique et j'en passe....


----------



## ranxerox (17 Mars 2010)

ma première pensée a été de me demander quand la musique
se présentait dans ma vie
assez rarement sinon sur CD ou sur mon ordinateur ou sur ma chaine

d'autre part je me méfiais des images archétypales toujours agréable à voir et à faire
mais qui sont bien souvent un écueil vis-à-vis du sujet
et une envie de tendre alors
plus vers l'abstraction avec une pensée lointaine pour kandinsky
(avec toute la vanité que cela suppose )

et puis il y avait cet ensemble de boitier slim aux couleurs joyeuses

voilà j'ai cherché le rythme, la variation, le son, la joie...

; )


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2010)

L'instrument en entier ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> La tof​
> L'instrument en entier ici


*M'enfin Romuald, c'est tout flou, où qu'elle est la map?
 p'tit passage à vide. *


----------



## Romuald (17 Mars 2010)

kromozom a dit:


> *M'enfin Romuald, c'est tout flou, où qu'elle est la map?
> p'tit passage à vide. *


Le problème, c'est que moi je ne vois pas de flou...
Du moins sur le premier plan, celui que je veux montrer. Les cordes et les chevilles, on connait.

(et toi, tu begayes )
(ah non, tu as édité petit coquin)


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2010)

Musique Maestro !!!
Jusqu'au 19 Mars 13h20


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que moi je ne vois pas de flou...
> Du moins sur le premier plan, celui que je veux montrer. Les cordes et les chevilles, on connait.
> 
> (et toi, tu begayes )
> (ah non, tu as édité petit coquin)



*Ça doit zêtre mon zieux, enfin moi je vois tout flou, sérieux je cherche la map.*


----------



## ranxerox (18 Mars 2010)

deuxième et dernière proposition pour ce sujet D)
plus futuriste...






:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> deuxième et dernière proposition pour ce sujet D)
> plus futuriste...
> 
> La tof​
> :rateau:



*Pinaise, mais c'est un concours de flou ou quoi?*


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2010)

stop au flood  nettoyage ce soir


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2010)

_Musique Maestro !!! Jusqu'au 19 Mars 13h20​_


----------



## Baracca (24 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un autre petit sujet 

*
Avant c'était ....
*(Jusqu'au 27/03/10 18h25)





​


----------



## dadoo113 (24 Mars 2010)

*Avant c'était ....
(Jusqu'au 27/03/10 18h25)*




PS : "Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Baracca."


----------



## iFabien (24 Mars 2010)

*
Avant c'était ....
Jusqu'au 27/03/10 à 18h25*


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mars 2010)

*Avant c'était&#8230;* Jusqu'au 27-03-10, 18:25





 ​


----------



## cornelie (25 Mars 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (25 Mars 2010)

; )


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2010)

Jusqu'au 27/03/10 18h25 :

*Avant c'était ....*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Baracca (2 Avril 2010)

Allez Human-Fly, une p'tite proposition de sujet


----------



## IP (2 Avril 2010)

Jusqu'au 05/04/10 17h35 :

*Somnolence ....*


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2010)

_On garde le thème mais s'il vous plaît, un effort sur vos photos parce que là...IP, je laisse ta photo uniquement parce que tu as proposé un nouveau thème _


----------



## Baracca (3 Avril 2010)

Jusqu'au 05/04/10 17h35 :

*Somnolence ....






*​


----------



## cornelie (3 Avril 2010)




----------



## Shak (5 Avril 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (19 Juin 2010)

en éspérant que cela vous plaise et vous inspire,
je vous propose le sujet suivant :
*quelle heure est-il ?
*





nous sommes le 19 juin, il est 20h20

*rvs le 22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h

*; )


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juin 2010)

*quelle heure est-il ?*
jusqu'au  22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juin 2010)

quelle heure est-il ?
jusqu'au 22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h







quelle heure est-il ?
jusqu'au 22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h​


----------



## Baracca (20 Juin 2010)

*quelle heure est-il ?*
jusqu'au  22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Juin 2010)

*quelle heure est-il ?*
jusqu'au  22 juin aux environs de 20h30-21h


----------



## cornelie (20 Juin 2010)

Ju
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




squ'au 22 juin aux environs de 20h30 - 21h


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2010)

_A toutes fins utiles, je rappelle la liste des thèmes déjà proposés organisée par iota.


_

 *Interdit ! **
  jusqu'au 23 août vers 12h*​ 




​


----------



## vleroy (20 Août 2010)

*Interdit ! *
*   jusqu'au 23 août vers 12h*




​


----------



## DeepDark (20 Août 2010)

*Interdit !* 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h




​


----------



## Baracca (20 Août 2010)

*Interdit !* 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h​


----------



## ranxerox (20 Août 2010)

*interdit !* jusqu'au 23/08 vers 12h
; )


----------



## iFabien (21 Août 2010)

*Interdit !* 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h


----------



## Amok (21 Août 2010)

Interdit ! 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h​


----------



## 'chon (21 Août 2010)

Interdit ! 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h
​


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2010)

Interdit > 2010 08 23 / 12 h 00


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2010)

Interdit ! 
jusqu'au 23 août, vers 12h​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2010)

jusqu'au 23 août vers 12h : 

*Interdit !*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Septembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 26/09/2010 vers 20h40 : 

*Luxe, calme, et volupté* 
 




* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## oligo (26 Septembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 26/09/2010 vers 20h40 : 

*Luxe,  calme, et volupté* 






​​


----------



## oligo (28 Septembre 2010)

*Devoirs d'été
*jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h




​


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2010)

Tu abuses là !!


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2010)

*Devoirs d'été
*jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h








​


----------



## DeepDark (29 Septembre 2010)

*Devoirs d'été
*jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h










The Dragons of Eden: S_peculations on the Evolution of Human Intelligence_ - Carl Sagan - 1977 ​


----------



## kisbizz (30 Septembre 2010)

Devoirs d'été
jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2010)

Devoirs d'été
jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h






devoir parental ​


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2010)

Sur une plage de Mauritanie, il y a 30 ans


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2010)

jusqu'au 01/10/10 vers 11h :

*Devoirs d'été*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## oligo (4 Octobre 2010)

*Far, far away from home*
jusqu'au 7/10/2010




​


----------



## DeepDark (4 Octobre 2010)

*Far, far away from home*
jusqu'au 7/10/2010




​


----------



## joanes (4 Octobre 2010)

*Far, far away from home*
jusqu'au 7/10/2010






​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2010)

jusqu'au 7/10/2010 vers 19h20 :

*Far, far away from home*






* ( click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (5 Octobre 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Octobre 2010)

*Far, far away from home*
jusqu'au 7/10/2010​





.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Octobre 2010)

*Sur le fil
*jusqu'au 16-10-2010





​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Octobre 2010)

Jusqu'au 16-10-2010 vers 15h40 :

*Sur le fil*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Octobre 2010)

Sur ou sous le fil ?







​


----------



## iFabien (14 Octobre 2010)

*Sur le fil
*jusqu'au 16-10-2010





​


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2010)

Jusqu'au 16-10-2010 vers 15h40 :
*Sur le fil*





(recyclage)​


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2010)

Jusqu'au 16-10-2010 vers 15h40 :
*Sur le fil*​


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2010)

Sur le fil - 16/10/10 - 15h40




​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Octobre 2010)

*Antique*
jusqu'au 28-10-2010



​


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2010)

*Antique*
jusqu'au 28-10-2010​





Pour les curieux : Rome, le Colisée​


----------



## ranxerox (26 Octobre 2010)

*antique*, jusqu'au 28/10/2010

; )


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Octobre 2010)

Antique
jusqu'au 28-10-2010




;-)


----------



## Baracca (26 Octobre 2010)

*Antique
*Jusqu'au 28-10-2010​ 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5107182044_6b8e92b433.jpg

​ 
Trop lourd...

ici en beaucoup moins lourde,




.... désolé je pensais qu'en prenant en 500 px max de coté , cela aurait du être bon. ​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Octobre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28-10-2010 vers 18h45 :

 Antique





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Luc G (26 Octobre 2010)

_Jusqu'au 28-10-2010 vers 18h45​_




Sur la Cham des Bondons


----------



## vleroy (27 Octobre 2010)

*Antique*
Jusqu'au 28-10-2010 vers 18:45







_et ce n'est pas tout à fait un recyclage, car cette fois c'est un scan du tirage final 
_​


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (27 Octobre 2010)

Antique

Jusqu'au 28.10.2010


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2010)

*Antique*
Jusqu'au 28 octobre, vers 18h45





_clic-image blah blah blah_

​

_Edit: désolé, flickr ne sait vraiment pas compresser les images&#8230;_


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2010)

Mon p'tit teo...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2010)

*Antique*
Jusqu'au 28 octobre, vers 18h45




Gizeh par jpmiss, sur Flickr​


----------



## DeepDark (1 Novembre 2010)

*Désolation*
jusqu'au 04-11-2010



​
Olga, toujours (désolé, je pioche juste celles du haut :rateau​


----------



## cornelie (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Baracca (2 Novembre 2010)

*Désolation*
jusqu'au 04-11-2010





​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Novembre 2010)

*Désolation*

 jusqu'au 04-11-2010





​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2010)

*Désolation*

 jusqu'au 04-11-2010






​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 04-11-2010 vers 16h00 :

*Désolation*





*( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## IP (2 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 04-11-2010 vers 16h00 :

*Désolation*


----------



## oligo (2 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 04-11-2010 vers 16h00 :

*Désolation





*​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Novembre 2010)




----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 04-11-2010 vers 16h00 :
*Désolation

*


​


----------



## DeepDark (8 Novembre 2010)

*Underground*
jusqu'au 11-11-2010




​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 11-11-2010 vers 1h00 : 

*Underground*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (9 Novembre 2010)

Derinkuyu-lis ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

On est obligé de mettre une photo floue pour ce thème, ou c'est juste une option ?


----------



## vleroy (9 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On est obligé de mettre une photo floue pour ce thème, ou c'est juste une option ?






​

Ca répond à ta question Fab?


----------



## IP (10 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 11-11-2010 vers 1h00 : 

*Underground*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 14-11-2010 vers 20h30 : 

* Diptyque *





* ( Click to zoom. ) *​


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## ranxerox (12 Novembre 2010)

; )

*dyptique*, jusqu'au 14/11/2010 vers 20h30


----------



## cornelie (14 Novembre 2010)




----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2010)

*Diptyque jusqu'au 14-11-2010 vers 20h 30


**




*​


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2010)

*Diptyque jusqu'au 14-11-2010 vers 20h 30*



​


----------



## LeProf (14 Novembre 2010)

*Diptyque jusqu'au 14-11-2010 vers 20h 30​*







​


----------



## Baracca (15 Novembre 2010)

*Diptyque jusqu'au 14-11-2010 vers 20h 30 

*(Trop tard, mais j'envoie pour le fun  )





​


----------



## DeepDark (22 Novembre 2010)

*Colossal*
jusqu'au 25-11-2010




​


----------



## Baracca (22 Novembre 2010)

*Colossal*
jusqu'au 25-11-2010



​


----------



## cornelie (24 Novembre 2010)

Colossal    
                                                  Jusqu'au  25/11/2010


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2010)

*Colossal    
                                                  Jusqu'au  25/11/2010*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 25-11-2010 vers 12h :

Colossal 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## plovemax (24 Novembre 2010)

*Jusqu'au 25-11-2010 vers 12h :

Colossal *


​


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2010)

_Jusqu'au 25-11-2010 vers 12h :  Colossal _


----------



## oligo (25 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 25-11-2010 vers 12h :​ 
Colossal




​


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2010)

_Jusqu'au 25-11-2010 vers 12h :_​ 
* Colossal*




​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28-11-2010 vers 13h : 

*AVENTURE(S)*





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## plovemax (26 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28-11-2010 vers 13h : 

AVENTURE(S)



​


----------



## cornelie (27 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28/11/2010  vers 13h
*Aventure(s)*​


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28/11/2010  vers 13h
*Aventure(s)*


----------



## joanes (27 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28/11/2010  vers 13h
*Aventure(s)*





​


----------



## Baracca (27 Novembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 28/11/2010  vers 13h
*Aventure(s)




*​


----------



## 'chon (2 Décembre 2010)

Papier peint_
05/12/10
00H19
_






​


----------



## ranxerox (4 Décembre 2010)

plus froid, moins disco
et à condition que je ne sois pas hors-sujet,
cet essai avec ces traces de pneu croisés dans la neige






*papier peint

*5/12/10
00h19

; )


----------



## da capo (8 Décembre 2010)

Calendrier
jusqu'au 10-12-2010 8h00





​


----------



## mado (8 Décembre 2010)

Calendrier
jusqu'au 10-12-2010 8h00




​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 10-12-2010 vers 8h00 :

Calendrier





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


 Seulement le mois de janvier ... :rateau: ​


----------



## DeepDark (10 Décembre 2010)

*Populace*
jusqu'au 13/12/2010




​


----------



## Fìx (10 Décembre 2010)

*Populace*
jusqu'au 13/12/2010







Friday, 5:47pm, business district, Out of office, Hour of Tea Beer Time!  :love:
​


----------



## momo-fr (10 Décembre 2010)

*Populace*
jusqu'au 13/12/2010






:rateau:​


----------



## cornelie (11 Décembre 2010)

*Populace
*Jusqu'au 13/12/2010



​


----------



## Baracca (11 Décembre 2010)

*Populace*
jusqu'au 13/12/2010





Ps: DeepDark, l'opposé pour la vue, la couleur et le moment ​


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Décembre 2010)

PS : populace...Je n'aime pas trop le titre de ce post......:rose:
PS 2 : oui, c'est un repost !


----------



## joanes (12 Décembre 2010)

*Population   Jusqu'au 13/12/2010* 






​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Décembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2010 vers 19h30 :

 Peuple, populaire, population, "populace" et autres trucs du genre... 

 ( Je n'étais pas trop à l'aise non plus avec le terme "populace".  )





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## oligo (13 Décembre 2010)

Jusqu'au 13/12/2010 vers 19h30 :
Populaschtroumpf 




​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2010)

*Populace*

jusqu'au 13/12/2010​ 



Day trip to Alassio (Italia, Liguria) par jpmiss, sur Flickr
​


----------



## itako (18 Décembre 2010)

C'est fini !!

Masque ! jusqu'aux 21/12/2010 18h


----------



## DeepDark (22 Décembre 2010)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Masque :rateau

---------------------------------------------------------

*Entassement*
jusqu'au 25/12/2010, vers 18:20



​


----------



## ranxerox (24 Décembre 2010)

*entassement*,
jusqu'au 25/12/2010
vers 18h20


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...blabla...



Au lieu de persifler, kesstatan pour nous proposer un entassement de 50 photos  ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Décembre 2010)

J'y ai pensé mais je voudrais pas être lourd. 
(et qui te dit que je persifle d'abord?   )


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2010)

Photos, please&#8230;
Aux running gags, je préférerais une critique...


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Photos, please


*Sir, yes, sir !*



Entassement
jusqu'au 25/12/2010, vers 18:20





Et joyeux Noël les poivrots


----------



## joanes (24 Décembre 2010)

*Entassement
jusqu'au 25/12/2010, vers 18:20*











et bon appétit...​


----------



## maiwen (24 Décembre 2010)

*Entassement
jusqu'au 25/12/2010, vers 18:20​*



​


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2010)

Ma p'tite maiwen ?!... 
258.8 Ko (265007 octets)...
Je vais être obligé de te punir !... :love: 
Je te laisse rectifier...


----------



## maiwen (25 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ma p'tite maiwen ?!...
> 258.8 Ko (265007 octets)...
> Je vais être obligé de te punir !... :love:
> Je te laisse rectifier...



woops, désolée, en effet :rose: ... je l'avais pas postée sur macgé à l'époque et donc j'ai pas fait gaffe... 
du coup là je peux plus changer, tu peux le faire pour moi ? :battementsdecils:
bon je pense bien que là tout de suite t'as d'autres ... pinups à fouetter  mais plus tard.

(et puis y'a aussi ce message aussi qui ne servira plus à rien)

merci Titi 

Nan, je ne peux pas effacer un


> :battementsdecils:


C'est au dessus de mes forces...


----------



## DeepDark (7 Janvier 2011)

*Zen*
jusqu'au 10/01/2011, vers 2:30




​


----------



## momo-fr (7 Janvier 2011)

Matin zen&#8230;








jusqu'au 10/01/2011, vers 2:30​


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Janvier 2011)

Jusqu'au 10/01/2011 vers 2:30 :

Zen





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## IP (9 Janvier 2011)

Jusqu'au 10/01/2011 vers 2:30 :

Zen





​


----------



## cornelie (9 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2011)

_Zen Jusqu'au 10/01/2011 vers 2:30_​


----------



## Baracca (12 Février 2011)

Un petit déterrage pour l'occasion_ 





_*San Valentino
*Jusqu'au 15 Février à 0h56



​


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Février 2011)

*San Valentino
*Jusqu'au 15 Février à 0h56

Ce cur de plumes offert aux amoureux par l'A.M.L.Q.V. *



​
* A.M.L.Q.V. : Association des Mésanges à Longues Queues du Var.


----------



## DeepDark (12 Février 2011)

*San Valentino
*jusqu'au 15 Février à 0:56



​


----------



## doudou83 (13 Février 2011)

*SAINT VALENTIN
Jusqu'au 15 février à 0h56*






​


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2011)




----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2011)

SAINT VALENTIN
Jusqu'au 15 février à 0h56

Saint Valentin ?              
non...                            
rien...


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2011)

http://www.pascalrobin.com/chapitres/madrid/images/31.jpg​
EDIT : Oups, j'ai un peu débordé l'horaire... Désolé.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2011)

À la bourre siffle, image trop lourde et en plus des couleurs qui piquent les yeux !...


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2011)

Bon : je m'auto-banni. :rose:

J'ai tout faux sur ce coup ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2011)

Qu'on le bannisse


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2011)

EDIT : Oups, j'ai dépassé l'horaire et j'ai mal réglé le thermostat. Désolée...
​


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2011)

On propose un autre thème, maintenant...
Merci...


----------



## momo-fr (15 Février 2011)

15 février / 12h00 -> 18 février / 12h00

*LE BOUT DU TUNNEL*


----------



## Baracca (15 Février 2011)

Amok, pour le sujet: Le Bout du Tunnel, ... elle peut marcher celle là aussi 



Amok a dit:


> http://www.pascalrobin.com/chapitres/madrid/images/31.jpg


----------



## joanes (15 Février 2011)

15 février / 12h00 -> 18 février / 12h00

_LE BOUT DU TUNNEL





_​


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Février 2011)

​


----------



## Baracca (16 Février 2011)

15 février / 12h00 -> 18 février / 12h00

_LE BOUT DU TUNNEL

*

*
_​


----------



## doudou83 (16 Février 2011)

15 février / 12h00 -> 18 février / 12h00

*LE BOUT DU TUNNEL*






​


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2011)

_Le bout du tunnel  -> 18 février / 12h00​_





Le Mas d'Azil


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2011)

Jusqu'au 18/02/2011 vers 12h : 

 LE BOUT DU TUNNEL





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## photo4photos (22 Février 2011)

Voilà ma petite participation...


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2011)

Falloir que tu mettes un lien "valide"...


----------



## photo4photos (22 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Falloir que tu mettes un lien "valide"...



Merci =)


----------



## momo-fr (23 Février 2011)

Mercredi 23 - 8h30 -> Vendredi 25 - 8h30

*Texte et contexte*






​


----------



## Baracca (23 Février 2011)

Mercredi 23 - 8h30 -> Vendredi 25 - 8h30

*Texte et contexte







*​


----------



## joanes (23 Février 2011)

Mercredi 23 - 8h30 -> Vendredi 25 - 8h30

_Texte et contexte_*


*



​


----------



## momo-fr (25 Février 2011)

*Petite correction c'est plutôt : Mercredi 23 - 8h30 -> Samedi 26 - 8h30*


----------



## vleroy (25 Février 2011)

Mercredi 23 - 8h30 -> Samedi 26 - 8h30  Texte et contexte​*
*

​


----------



## cornelie (25 Février 2011)

Texte et contexte








​


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Février 2011)

Jusqu'au samedi 26 février 2011 vers 8h30 : 

 Texte et contexte






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## ranxerox (26 Février 2011)

avec un peu de retard







*texte et contexte*


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2011)

Le retard c'est pas grave, ça valait vraiment le coup.


----------



## 'chon (27 Mai 2011)

_              sOLARIS_​ 




_

_​


----------



## Jose Culot (27 Mai 2011)

Solaris


----------



## joanes (27 Mai 2011)

_sOLARIS
_de l'heure de début + 72h





​


----------



## 'chon (27 Mai 2011)

*dimanche Minuit *


----------



## Baracca (27 Mai 2011)

SOLARIS
Dimanche 29 Mai Minuit



​


----------



## ranxerox (27 Mai 2011)

un essai pour le thème *solaris *jusqu'à *dimanche minuit*
*




*


----------



## momo-fr (28 Mai 2011)

Solaris






​


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2011)

Jusqu'au 30-05-2011 vers 0h15 :

( Dans la nuit du 29 au 30, donc...  )

_sOLARIS_






*
( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## plovemax (29 Mai 2011)

Jusqu'au 30-05-2011 vers 0h15 :


SOLARIS


​


----------



## 'chon (29 Mai 2011)

c'est bÔ tout ça!  Encore..


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2011)

*Jusqu'au 30-05-2011 vers 0h15* :


SOLARIS









​


----------



## momo-fr (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux & Tags*

*Du samedi 11 - 9h00 au lundi 13 - 9h00*






​


----------



## joanes (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux & Tags*

*Du samedi 11 - 9h00 au lundi 13 - 9h00






*​


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures​


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et graffs* 
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures​


----------



## Baracca (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures






​​


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures


----------



## Mr_Krank (11 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures


----------



## ranxerox (12 Juin 2011)

essais pour *lieux et tags
*rvs lundi à 9 h


----------



## Fìx (12 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures


----------



## vleroy (12 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures




​
_Athènes quelques heures avant l'annonce de la crise - fuji pro 160C_


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Juin 2011)

*Lieux et tags*
Du samedi 11 au lundi 13 à 9 heures  (du soir? :rose






Granada​


----------



## momo-fr (13 Juin 2011)

Le soir c'est 21h00 pas grave, pas mal du tout. 

*Sujet clos.*​


----------



## cornelie (9 Août 2011)




----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2011)

*Marée   du mardi  09 au vendredi 12 à  10:45






*​


----------



## momo-fr (16 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 août à 19h40






Vintage photos bienvenues&#8230;

​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 août à 19h40




les copains par jpmiss, sur Flickr​


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 août à 19h40






​


----------



## Nobody (17 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 août à 19h40


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2011)

_SOIF
Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 août à 19h40​_


----------



## onmyplanet (18 Août 2011)

SOIF

Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 à 19h40




​


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
_Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 à 19h40_






​


----------



## bcommeberenice (19 Août 2011)

*SOIF*
_Du mardi 16 au vendredi 19 à 19h40_









​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 5/09/2011 vers 13h30 : 

*La croix et la bannière*







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## cornelie (2 Septembre 2011)




----------



## GroDan (4 Septembre 2011)

*Jusqu'au 5/09/2011   La croix et la bannière*​



​Du fait qu'il n'y pas de bannière dans les deux premiers posts, permettez moi de me contenter d'évoquer la croix...
​


----------



## momo-fr (4 Septembre 2011)

*La croix "sans" la bannière*
_Jusqu'au 05-09-2011 - Vers 13h30_







​


----------



## onmyplanet (4 Septembre 2011)

*La croix et la bannière - Jusqu'au 05.09.2011 --> 13h30*




​


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2011)

*Jaune et Vert*
_Jusqu'au 17.09.2011 --> 18h40_






Pas de jaune pisseux ou de vert caca SVP ​


----------



## joanes (14 Septembre 2011)

*Jaune et Vert*
_Jusqu'au 17.09.2011 --> 18h40_




​


----------



## cornelie (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert
_Jusqu'au 17.09.2011 -->18h40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2011)

*Jaune et Vert*
_Jusqu'au 17.09.2011 --> 18h40_​ 



​


----------



## oligo (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert, jusqu'au 17.09.2011 => 18h40​





Prise avec un Yashica Mat 124 :love::love::love:


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert, jusqu'au 17.09.2011 => 18h40



​


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert, jusqu'au 17.09.2011 => 18h40


----------



## Scalounet (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert, jusqu'au 17.09.2011 => 18h40



​


----------



## ranxerox (15 Septembre 2011)




----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> *Acheté sur iTunes*  jusqu'au 17/09
> 
> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7521/braziliballisudamerican.jpg


Ça va ?!...
On ne te dérange pas trop ?!...
N'oublie pas tes cachets, surtout !...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2011)

Jaune et Vert, jusqu'au 17.09.2011 => 18h40




Guadeloupe par jpmiss, sur Flickr​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 17/09/2011 vers 18h40 :
*
Jaune* * et Vert
* 

 



* ( click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## onmyplanet (16 Septembre 2011)

*JAUNE ET VERT* Jusqu'au 17/09/2011 vers 18h40 :






​


----------



## iota (16 Septembre 2011)

Salut,



ranxerox a dit:


> deuxième et dernier essai pour ce sujet


Voir les règles en première page, mais c'est une photo par sujet... 

Et sinon...




@+
iota


----------



## vleroy (17 Septembre 2011)

*Traumatisme*
(ou la photo qui vous traumatise)

_jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50_





Le struthof​


----------



## momo-fr (17 Septembre 2011)

Traumatisme
_Jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50_






​


----------



## GroDan (17 Septembre 2011)

_*Traumatisme* ou la photo qui vous traumatise :afraid: jusqu'au 20/09 vers 19h50_




​


----------



## joanes (18 Septembre 2011)

Traumatisme

_Jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50_






​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Septembre 2011)

*Traumatisme* (ou la photo qui vous traumatise), jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50




​


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Septembre 2011)

*
Traumatisme*
(ou la photo qui vous traumatise)

_jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50
_
_




* ( Click to zoom. ) *

 _​


----------



## jerisa (18 Septembre 2011)




----------



## ranxerox (19 Septembre 2011)

un essai pour le sujet

*traumatisme
*jusqu'au 20/09 19h50


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2011)

*
Traumatisme*
(ou la photo qui vous traumatise)

_jusqu'au 20/09 vers19h50
_
_


_
 :hosto:  ​


----------



## momo-fr (21 Septembre 2011)

Rouille ouille
Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25






Ça va dérouiller​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2011)

*Rouille ouille
*Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25​


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2011)

*Rouille ouille*
 Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25







et il a dérouillé  ​


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2011)

Rouille ouille
Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25


----------



## GroDan (23 Septembre 2011)

Rouille ouille
Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25





​


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2011)

Rouille ouille
Du 21/09/2011 - 9h25 au 24/09/2011 - 9h25






​


----------



## ranxerox (23 Septembre 2011)

*rouille... ouille
*jusqu'au 24/09 vers 9h25


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2011)

*rouille... ouille
jusqu'au 24/09 vers 9h25 *





_clic-image blah blah blah_




___________

Désolé pour la taille, Flickr ne me proposait que 197 ko ou en dessous, celle-ci, avec 29 ko.​


----------



## momo-fr (1 Octobre 2011)

Après la rouille :
CUIVRE MUSICAL
Du 01/10/2011 au 04/10/2011 - 12h00







​


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2011)

CUIVRE MUSICAL
Du 01/10/2011 au 04/10/2011 - 12h00

_Dans cette famille, je demande le réparateur _:




​


----------



## cornelie (3 Octobre 2011)

CUIVRE  MUSICAL
Du 01/10/2011 au 04/10/2011 -12h00




​


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Octobre 2011)

Jusqu'au 11/10/2011 vers 23h : 

*" Au clair de la Lune... "*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2011)

Jusqu'au 11/10/2011 vers 23h : 

*" Au clair de la Lune... "*






​


----------



## plovemax (10 Octobre 2011)

Jusqu'au 11/10/2011 vers 23h : 

" Au clair de la Lune... "


​


----------



## vleroy (11 Octobre 2011)

Jusqu'au 11/10/2011 vers 23h : 

*" Au clair de la Lune... "*



​


----------



## plovemax (3 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 06/11/2011 01H10
RVB


​


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2011)

Euh, non, rien :rose:


----------



## momo-fr (3 Novembre 2011)

*RVB*
_Jusqu'au 06/11/2011 01H10_







​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 06/11/2011 01H10 :

RVB 





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2011)

_Jusqu'au 06/11/2011 01H10 :
RVB _​


----------



## momo-fr (18 Novembre 2011)

Comme le dernier post ça roupille ici

Allée-luia
_Du 18-11-2011 au 21-11-2011 à 23h30_






​


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 21/11/2011 vers 23h30 : 

Allée-luia





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## joanes (21 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 21/11/2011 vers 23h30 : 

Allée-luia





​


----------



## vleroy (21 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 21/11/2011 vers 23h30 : 

Allée-luia






_2009  Mamiya RB 67  Delta 400 pro_​


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2011)

_Jusqu'au 21/11/2011 vers 23h30 : 
Allée-luia​_





_Dans Arles où sont les Alyscamps
Quand l'ombre est rouge, sous les roses,
Et clair le temps,

Prends garde à la douceur des choses,
Lorsque tu sens battre sans cause
Ton cur trop lourd,

Et que se taisent les colombes :
Parle tout bas, si c'est d'amour,
Au bord des tombes._

(Paul-Jean Toulet)


----------



## Scalounet (21 Novembre 2011)

_Jusqu'au 21/11/2011 vers 23h30 :​_
_Allée-luia​_
RIP​



_Well almost​_


----------



## GroDan (22 Novembre 2011)

*POUSSIERE (S)
jusqu'au 25 novembre 2012 à 22h50





*
pis pas celle(s) du capteur, ni du scann., hein ?**​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 25 novembre 2012 vers 22h50 :

*POUSSIÈRE(S)*






* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2011)

Jusqu'au 25 novembre 2012 vers 22h50 :

*POUSSIÈRE(S)*





​


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'au 8/01/2012 vers 17h00 :

*Sinuosité(s)*





*( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## IP (5 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'au 8/01/2012 vers 17h00 :
* Sinuosité(s)*



​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'au 8/01/2012 vers 17h00 :
*Sinuosité(s)*


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Janvier 2012)

En plus c'est par chez moi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est en Valais


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2012)

_Jusqu'au 8/01/2012 vers 17h00 :
Sinuosité(s)_​




En Haute-Loire


----------



## ranxerox (8 Janvier 2012)

un essai pour le sujet *sinuosite(s) *jusqu'au 8/1/2012, 17h


----------



## momo-fr (12 Janvier 2012)

ENFERMÉS DEHORS
Du jeudi 12/01/2012 au dimanche 15/01/2012 - 17h00






A vos clefs, barreaux et grilles

​


----------



## joanes (12 Janvier 2012)

ENFERMÉS DEHORS
Du jeudi 12/01/2012 au dimanche 15/01/2012 - 17h00






​


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'au 15/01/2012 vers 17h : 

ENFERMÉS DEHORS







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2012)




----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2012)

Un petit sujet mécanique et/ou géométrique

Escale à tord
_Du lundi 30 janvier au jeudi 2 février - 23h37
_





​


----------



## vleroy (31 Janvier 2012)

*Escale à tord*
Du lundi 30 janvier au jeudi 2 février - 23h37



​


----------



## GroDan (31 Janvier 2012)

Escale à tord
_Du lundi 30 janvier au jeudi 2 février - 23h37_




​


----------



## iota (1 Février 2012)

Escale à tord
_Du lundi 30 janvier au jeudi 2 février - 23h37_




​


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Février 2012)

Jusqu'au 2 février 2012 vers 23h37 : 

Escale à tord
 




* ( Click to zoom.  ) *​


----------



## Scalounet (5 Février 2012)

Jusqu'au 2 février 2012 vers 23h37 : 

Escale à tort
 



​

Pardon, j&#8217;ai pas pu résister ! :rose:


----------



## esope (5 Février 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Costa Concordia?!
> 
> 
> Pardon, jai pas pu résister ! :rose:​




hé hé hé! La meilleure du thème   




désolé de cette digression... ​


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2012)

Un petit sujet à sens unique :

Par ici la sortie

Du mardi 06-02-2012 au vendredi 09-02-2012
_17h20 environ_






​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2013)

Jusqu'au 15/06/2013 vers 3h00 :


"Hors du Temps"





*( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

(Je tente de relancer, on ne sait jamais...  )



Jusqu'au 27/07/2020 vers 4h00:

Déconfinement







*(Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Juste une petite interrogation pour l'organisation de ce thread, au cas où il repartirait: la mise à jour de la liste des thèmes déjà proposés, et accessoirement, l'emplacement de la liste en question...

Pendant longtemps, il fallait recopier l'intégralité de la liste (avec un copier-coller), et ajouter au fur et à mesure les thèmes déjà proposés. Jusqu'au moment où il y eut, au moins, des dizaines de thèmes déjà donnés...

Puis le système changea, et la liste fut hébergée ailleurs que dans ce thread, et même en dehors de MacG... Il me semble qu'un membre des forums avait eu la gentillesse d'héberger la liste sur son site perso (ou pro, ou un truc du genre), et de la mettre à jour lui-même au fur et à mesure...
Seulement, je ne sais plus du tout qui avait proposé ça...
Du coup, je ne sais plus du tout où cette liste est hébergée aujourd'hui, en supposant que cette liste soit encore hébergée quelque part. 
Si quelqu'un d'un peu ancien a une meilleure mémoire que moi sur ce coup-là, je lui serai très reconnaissant de nous rafraichir la mémoire. 

[Edit]

(Peut-être était-ce *chandler-jf*, mais je n'en mettrais pas ma main au feu, et encore moins ma tête à couper...  )

[/Edit]


En attendant une éventuelle récupération et mise à jour de la liste d'origine, ou pourquoi pas la décision de sa remise à zéro, je suggère une certaine souplesse au sujet des thèmes, et une certaine tolérance au cas où réaparaîtraient des thèmes déjà proposés par le passé. 
Au moins à titre provisoire. 

Simple point de vue personnel.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2020)

Bon, tant pis. 

J'aurai essayé.


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2020)

Remarque 1 : belle remontée de thread
Remarque 2 : tant qu'à faire, ouvrir une v2, après sept ans de sommeil (tu as même réussi à réveiller SirDeck !) on peut repartir à zéro côté sujets
Remarque 3 : d'ailleurs si on pouvait trouver quelque chose sans rapport avec le Covid ça nous changerait les idées
Remarque 4: Aujourd'hui un thread qui demande de la reflexion + un choix à faire dans ses photos, pas sur que ça marche #C'était mieux avant™


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Remarque 1 : belle remontée de thread
> Remarque 2 : tant qu'à faire, ouvrir une v2, après sept ans de sommeil (tu as même réussi à réveiller SirDeck !) on peut repartir à zéro côté sujets
> Remarque 3 : d'ailleurs si on pouvait trouver quelque chose sans rapport avec le Covid ça nous changerait les idées
> Remarque 4: Aujourd'hui un thread qui demande de la reflexion + un choix à faire dans ses photos, pas sur que ça marche #C'était mieux avant™




Un thème en rapport avec l'actualité COVID m'est venu facilement, parce qu'il est difficile d'en faire abstraction...  
Mais je préfèrerais que les thèmes suivants soient différents, évidement. 

Personnellement, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu, et n'exclue d'ailleurs pas de recommencer.  

Tes idées me semblent intéressantes et d'ailleurs je suis d'accord avec le contenu de ton post.  

Donc, si tu souhaites aussi relancer le jeu, nous sommes déjà deux.  
Il reste à essayer de convaincre d'autres personnes.  
Mais en effet, tout ceci demande de sélectionner ses photos. D'un point de vue qualitatif, je dirais qu'il faut quand même un minimum, même si ce n'est pas "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos". 
Et puis il faut essayer de coller au thème, même si tout ça se fait de façon très libre. 
Donc, oui, c'est un très intéressant jeu photographique, et en effet y participer demande au moins un peu de temps. 
Je ne sais pas s'il peut y avoir la demande pour ça aujourd'hui...

Mais encore une fois, je reste clairement partant.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Août 2020)

Je crois que je prendrai le temps pour participer


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que je prendrai le temps pour participer




Nous sommes donc trois !  

Il n'en manque plus qu'un pour réformer les Trois Mousquetaires ! 

Du coup, continuons-nous ici, ou lançons-nous une nouvelle version ?... 
Dans ce cas qui s'en charge ?... 

Romuald ?... 
Toum'aï ?...
Moi ?... 

C'est comme vous voulez.


----------



## litobar71 (18 Août 2020)

salut,

une nouvelle version avec règle adaptable/à adapter au cas où, foi de d'Artagnan !

qui ne tente rien...


----------



## SirDeck (18 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> (tu as même réussi à réveiller SirDeck !)




Pas tout à fait encore 
Je suis un peu pris ces temps-ci. Pas le temps de trier mes photos à part pour les rares séances de studio…


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2020)

*SirDeck*

J'espère toujours de ta part de nouvelles photos (dont le défaut précipita la chute des Cimaises), qui réveilleraient ma verve commentatrice en deuil d'art à l'image.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2020)

On utilise la flatterie  . Ça marche toujours la flatterie . Je suis en vacances et il pleut. Je dois avoir du 2018 qui traîne sur le portable. Avant, c'est sur le gros RAID1 qui ne se déplace pas…
Pi j'ai pas pris ma tablette… Pis y'a plus de Cimaises ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2020)

Pour l'à-ras l'image, il y a des fils partout de bas en haut. Pour l'art à l'image, tu peux consulter le guide ☞*Post-scriptum aux Cimaises*☜.


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Du coup, continuons-nous ici, ou lançons-nous une nouvelle version ?...
> Dans ce cas qui s'en charge ?...


Bon, ben puisque personne ne se décide, j'y vais.

C'est par ici


----------

